# Anyone doing FET/IVF Jan/Feb 2016



## MissCassie

Hi ladies! 

I know its early but thought i could start a group for all the ladies doing IVF/ FET next year.

I i have my appointment for the 14th Jan to hopefully get my FET underway. 

Hoping to get a very sticky bean!


----------



## miranda007

Hey! Me!!
Boy oh boy it's been a long process and I'm so over it dragging out. 
We knew in April this year we'd have to do IVF and it's just been so long - more tests to check husband's sperm/ possible polyp and Hysterscopy. Then two months of trying. We did an egg pick up in August and got 4 eggs - 3 came back genetically fine. We decided to go again as I'm just turned 36 so we wanted a few 'in the bank'. For some reason all the eggs didn't release but hey we got 3. Then we were close on another round and they cancelled because there wasn't enough eggs. Then this time it went ahead (yeah!!) there were 11 good follicles but we got 6 eggs. 5 fertilised and we're waiting till the dreaded day 5 update. Next month she said there could still be a polyp there so we'll investigate again. And then January we will put one in. Exhausting just writing it all. 
To top it off I had a really shit week. I was right in the middle of the round and meet up with my little sister on MY BIRTHDAY and she tells me she's pregnant!! Spent the whole lunch going on about it - it happened so easily blah blah here's the scan/ here's the video of our parents reaction. She is only 7 weeks! I was trying to hold back the tears all lunch- I went into the bathroom and burst into tears. She doesn't know we're doing IVF but she knows we've been trying. I did send her an email saying how upset I was because there wasn't one consideration saying 'this must be hard for you to hear'. She wrote back claiming she didn't know we were trying. She annoys me so much sometimes. Most of the things she does I have to just 'shake off'. This is hard too though!! 
What's your story? Everyone is so involved in big threads I don't want to just jump in.


----------



## miranda007

Oh ok I've just seen your tag. Fingers crossed January works for us. 2010 must have been devastating for you. I bet a break has been good for u - it's such a pain having to put your life on hold. And we can both start the new year fresh and with good luck.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm having FET in early January, Tuesday 12th if all goes according to plan. This is my first try of IVF and I'm on a sharp learning curve here.

Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## miranda007

yes it's definitely a sharp learning curve. It definitely seems like a long time to wait till January doesn't it? Anyway, not much we can do about it.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

We are transferring our only frozie in late January/early February depending when my AF shows. 

We did a natural ICSI cycle in September which resulted in BFN. I am putting it down to bad luck because we had a good quality embryo and I've been pregnant twice before so the consultant thought that we would have a 50/50 chance of getting pregnant. 

Here's to January hurrying the hell up and everyone getting their sticky beans!

xx


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi Miranda I know exactly how you feel. We tried for three years to have our daughter. After five ivfs we finally had our daughter. Two months before I got the bfp my little sister told me she just tested and was pregnant. I just burst into tears. She and her husband was living in different states at that time and only saw each other once a month! 

We were lucky that we got pregnant soon afterwards but I really don't know how I would have been if it doesn't happen for us. 

Out of the 5 ivfs we only got two blastocyst one resulted in my daughter the other one is in the freezer Hehe
We tried to transfer our last embryo in Oct cycle cancel due to thick lining, nov has a hysteroscopy but no issues were found. Yesterday the doctor said due to my long ovulation no transfer this month as it will clash with xmas sigh. So Jan is it I hope really can't do another fresh cycle I just can't face any more disappointment!


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies, i was starting to think noone was going to reply to this thread. 

Heres my story..

I'm 26 and i have PCOS and i had stage 3 endometriosis which i had surgery to remove it last january. My partner is 34 he had a low count but great mobility and morphology. He was retested and his numbers have improved so hes all good 

We have been together for 5 years this coming February and the entire time we have been together we have never ever used protection. And we never fell pregnant.. we started actually trying about 2 years ago and nothing not even a sign of a bfp.. so last june decided to get some help and went to fs who put me on clomid, i did 50mg,150mg and 200mg which did absolutely nothing my follices didnt even grow i think 1 got to about 11mm and then nothing else and i have an abundance of follices due to PCOS.. i was deemed Clomid ressistant and my only other choice would be iui or IVF. So after clomid failed we decided to try naturally until we coukd do ivf.. 

Fast forward to june this year and we did our first round of ivf. I was on a lose doe of gonal f only 150iu. As i was at a low cost centre in brisbane australia.. i got 4 follices out of it and 3 eggs did a freeze all hoping all would make it to 5 day blast and none did :( .
We jumped straigt into anothet stim cycle and this time iwas on 250 gonal f and got 5 eggs out of 6 follices 4 that fertilised and 3 made it to blast! So excited that we had 3 possible babies!! We transferred 1 which ened in a chemical pregnancy :( i had nice strong tests and then beta day my digital test went from saying 1-2 pregnant to not pregnant it was the worst day ever! 

So we are ona break until january which we are hoping to transfer both and i hope they both stick!


----------



## MissCassie

When i had finished my final round of clomid last year my 16yr old niece told me that she was pregnant.. and she was an accident as her and her bf had been "using" protection.. i was gutted its horrible. I cried alot because i wanted it so badly and tried soo hard but nothing worked and she just falls pregnant by accident.


----------



## tinadecember

Miss cassie, sorry to hear of all the heartbreak you have been through trying to get that BFP :( Good news is though, if you can take any good news from such a shitty situation is that your body is trying to get pregnant! I have faith that if you transfer both of your remaining embryos that one of them will stick. 

Our situation is as follows... we already have a 5 year old daughter who we conceived very quickly and didn't think we would have any problems conceiving a second baby. When my daughter was 2 we decided to try for baby number 2 and after 8 months of negative cycles I had an inkling that something wasn't right. We went for routine tests and they came back that my husbands count, motility and morphology were all under average. I ovulate naturally every cycle and my periods are like clockwork. I was put on clomid in the hope that I would release more than 1 egg but after 4 cycles we were still getting negatives. We were then told that our only hope would be ICSI. We've had to pay for it due to already having a child so all in all so far we've paid about £7000 and still have no baby to show for it. We are 28 cycles in so far but I remain hopeful that our final embryo will be the one to stick!

xx


----------



## Unlucky41

Cassie how many will you transfer one or two? 

Tina how many embryos do you have in the freezer. 

Hoping and praying 2016 is our year! The physical and mental cost of infertility scars you for life in my opinion.


----------



## miranda007

unlucly41 - definitely hear you when you say these scars will be here for a while. I'm somewhat hoping that when I do get pregnant this will all be a distant memory. But then I'll be worried about having baby2 because we had so much trouble. You're in the same boat you desperately want a sibling for your little daughter. Wow 5 IVF cycles that's so tough and heartbreaking. Here's hoping that lucky last one sticks!

Tina - yikes that so much money and so unfair the uk medical system doesn't cover you. 28 cycles - so is that fresh and frozen transfers? That's a lot. My husband has low morphology/low motility etc so we did ICSI. I know your past the point of trying vitamins because you're doing IVF (and I used to hate when people suggested stud to me
!) but mines been on Coq10 ubiqunol for months. We still did IVF but we found good fertilisation results. it either must have dramatically changed since when you conceived naturally or it was always that low and it was just one big miracle when you got pregnant the first time. At least you were quick to get onto it.

Tina - so you're doing a first FET - good luck! Do you have any extras frozen?

Mis Cassie - oh man endo and PCOS that's the worst luck. I know it doesn't help to say, and trying for that long you're over it, but you do have age on your side. Hopefully you're two little ones work! 

So we are day 5 today. Was hoping to hear but they said because the egg pick up was midday and fertilisation didn't happen until the afternoon then it was too early to tell. But they wanted us in there anyway to talk to the dr face to face. She said because I've got a polyp she doesn't want to compromise a good one by putting it in. So we wait information tomorrow when she said we'll know more. We want to biopsy for genetic screening and freeze. So she'll only put one in that can't be frozen. And day 6 has little odds of working anyway because you're further along in your cycle. 
3 or was it 4 where they need to be, one is lagging, there's one that didn't fertilise properly is the strongest but it has a question mark over it and they can't transfer that one yet without testing. More waiting!! Think we'll go out for pizza tonight to kill some time! 

Anyone else doing pre genetic screening? We're with Genea and boy even though it's expensive at $750 per embryo we figure it's worth it. And it costs to transfer one anyway. 

Anyone else soon acupuncture? They go all about gearing your lining up for implantation but we're not covered so we have to pay the $90. I've done it a few times but doesn't feel like it does a whole lot. I'm torn - you think we're paying so much already what's another $90 or so. Or you think we've already spent loads we need to save what we can!


----------



## Unlucky41

Miranda have they given you an update of your embryos? 

We are with Genea too. We changed RE after three fail ivf. I think if I didn't changed clinic I still would be childless!


----------



## MissCassie

I went an saw me fs yesterday because i had beem non stop bleeding for about 8 weeks.. he checked me out and my lining was very think and both of my ovaires were full of immature follicles id say abouy 50+ on each.. i just love pcos. So hes given me provera to give me a withdrawal bleed and also given me progynova to start in january to get my fet underway when we get back from holidays.. im so excited!&#128512;


----------



## InVivoVeritas

MissCassie, that's fantastic news! Not long to wait before you get started properly again.

Unlucky, my next cycle would mean that my transfer would fall during the holidays too, so I'm using progesterone to push it out. Is that an option for you? I can't remember the generic name, but it can be used to push the cycle start date out by up to 17 days.

Miranda, how do those embryos look today?


----------



## Unlucky41

Invivo Yes for my next cycle I am pushing it out for a few days so I can definitely have my transfer in Jan. I am just on the pill is that what you taking? When will your cycle be? I plan to stop the pills such that my AF comes 2 Jan. Because of my long cycles expected transfer around 26 Jan! Seems like ages away eh? 

Miranda any news?


----------



## miranda007

so we finally heard yesterday. They were able to freeze and biopsy 4. We're happy! But not letting myself get too excited there's many more hurdles to jump. One of those 4 was the one that might not have fertilised properly so if it comes back genetically tested all fine then they just need a blood sample from both of us to check our DNA is both there. In the morning they rang and said there's two we can biopsy but the other two we can't. Then the other two caught up and they could do all 4. Oh man $3,000 to test them it makes me feel a sick about the money but we've weighed it up and that's what we want. Should get the results back around xmas. We've got 3 genetically tested one from before - so a few extras will be nice then we are good to go. 

At least we got that round in before the new changes - bloody government making it more expensive for people. Not sure if changes are made to FET transfers and $ back. 

Miss Cassie did I read correctly 50 follicles? Shit!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Unlucky, I'm taking progesterone pessaries with the plan to hold my cycle out for about ten days. Plan is that the cycle starts 23rd December with transfer 12th January. This is my first ever try, so I'm a bag of nerves.

Miranda, four is excellent, congratulations!! I hope the testing all comes back clear -- the entire process is so expensive.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Miranda, I have no idea what my husbands counts were back when we conceived our daughter so I can only assume that the change has happened recently or that like you said we were incredibly lucky to conceive her when we did.
We have done 28 cycles, only one of those being ICSI and we've had 27 naturally TTC cycles which have been negative. 
We only have 1 frozen embryo to transfer but we do have more money saved to do another fresh round of ICSI if this one doesn't work out. 
Great news that you got 4 embies!! I have never thought about genetic testing because we've spent so much already. I think if the next couple of cycles didn't work then it'd be something that we would have to consider. 

Unlucky, January will soon be here! What with the hustle and bustle of Christmas time it'll be here before you know it. I have worked out my AF expected dates for January and it looks like our transfer would be at the end of January or very early February. It'd be great if we could go through it together!

xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi ladies!! I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm doing an early February transfer. Would be awesome to have a cycle buddy. :flower:


----------



## TTC4+yrs

We just had our appointment and all tests (so far) have come back good except my AMH is 10.1 - Low fertilty is 2.2 - 15.6, however I am 35 so the Doc said it was probably because of my age. I have a biopsy scheduled for the 21st of Dec and then hopefully starting BCP for a Joan or Feb IVF cycle.


----------



## Unlucky41

Miranda 4 is a good number. When do you do the results? 

Invivo we will be close I think my transfer will be about 26 Jan by then we will know whether your cycle has worked! Very exciting. 

Yes Tina it would be great to have a cycle buddy especially in the terrible two week wait! 

Trying to keep busy by finding a perm part time role within my company. Trying to job share with someone. It is not working all the big bosses are boys they just want full time people to work really hard. 

I know it would be bad if I get the job to then say a few months later I am going on Mat leave but if I don't secure a role I will be made redundant! Hmm the troubles of life. Also getting pregnant might not happen! So much stress with infertility you just can't plan!


----------



## tinadecember

Unlucky, sorry you are having troubles at work. We are having redundancies at the minute :( I will find out before the 18th December whether or not I will be losing my job. Fingers crossed that it's good news because otherwise the savings that we have for IVF would have to go on bills if I were to lose my job. 

Boopin, of course you can join my dear! What's your story?

Ovulation is approaching for me girls, we've got this 1 last shot at a natural cycle and then back to IVF next month 

xx


----------



## miranda007

unlucky and Tina I think I'll probably be in the two week wait with u just depends on my cycle. Haven't thought that far ahead. Think the Hysterscopy makes it shorter. Excited to put one in but I really don't know if I can handle the disappointment. But got to be positive about it!! We all do!!

Get the results back around Christmas (hopefully good news) we'll use one of the ones we tested before in Jan. As we've done the genetic testing they know what the genders are. I asked and the Dr said she advises people not to know because then it's too hard if it doesn't work out. But she said of the 3 there is a mix. Obviously Australia doesn't have gender selection here. Honesty don't care I just want to be pregnant. 

Beepin - I think that's your 'name' welcome! Yes join in!! And TTC4years - ok whooooaaaa who said that AMH was low. That is not. It's about what I had and I'm 35 too. Some people even a few years younger have 2 or 3!! Someone I read 0.26. So don't believe that! I had great results with IVF. Not pregnant yet - but good egg numbers with pick up! Geez. Yours is very normal - well better because I think a lot of people are lower than u! 

With the back to back cycles of drugs (one cancelled then straight into more injections) I can't wait to get my period where I'll miraculous de-bloat.. Ha ha ha ha.. They say to take it easy but I did get back y the gym tonight. Really want to try and lose all this bloat around the belly before they put one in January. So I'm going to be really good around xmas time!


----------



## tinadecember

Miranda, you have more willpower than I do being good around Christmas time!! I plan on totally pigging out and drinking enough wine to intoxicate a small country before we take on the IVF again in January. Both myself and DH seriously cut back on alcohol for a couple of months before we did our first transfer and it didn't make a difference so this time around I am going to enjoy myself over the festive period and be merry! 
Crazy that you know that within your embryos there are girls and boys! Like you said though we don't really care what the sex is as long as we have our much longed for babies at the end of it all. 

xx


----------



## MissCassie

Agreed, i cut down with alcohol tried ti eat suoer healthy with my first fet and it did nothing :( so we are going to Vegas on the 28th of december and then leave for LA on the 4th and come home to australia on the 11th january! So i figure i will get everything out of my system in vegas haha and then back to being good when i get back.. i am hoping to do my fet before i go back to work. As ill be taking progynova while over there to thicken up my lining! 

In other news my SIL announce to me she is pregnant today! She is 6 weeks and feel pregnant the first month of coming off the pill! Im happy and excited for her and my brother. And then on the otherside im annoyed that it only took 1 month for them to fall pregnant!.. but i take peace in knowing my bundle of joy is waiting for me in my 2 embies :)


----------



## Unlucky41

Miss Cassie totally understand where you are coming from my sister did the same to me two years back. Hope you get the bfp this time round so you and enjoy being pregnant together. 

Tina I hope you don't join my fate of being jobless. I pray you get good news

Miranda it sounds very positive to be putting back an embyro that has been tested. Really hope you get the good news at xmas.


----------



## miranda007

Ah Cassie I feel your pain. My sister did this to me on my birthday. Sucks!! Hopefully they announced it to u in a way that was sensitive. Unlike my sister! Ahh it was so easy we weren't even trying... Arghhhhh makes my blood boil just thinking about it. Still pretty mad!

Vegas and LA sounds like an awesome holiday. It's so good to get away. Think we might plan a weekend get away before January. Our lives have kind of been on hold for so long - not that long but it feels like it. 

Yeah we did the same cut back on alcohol. But never been a big drinker anyway so it didn't really bother me. 

Anyway got my period this morning - with a bit of cramping (whoo hoo) so they've booked me in for the Hysterscopy on Monday. No big deal - the drugs they give u are awesome!! Really wanted to get back to body pump tonight at the gym but don't know if I should wait for more of my period so the blood releases from the ovaries.


----------



## tinadecember

Miss cassie, your holiday plans sound amazing!! I've never been to America and I am desperate to go. It's my 30th birthday next year and I have hinted to my hubby that I'd love to do a few days in New York. My birthday is right by Christmas time and I imagine New York is beautiful at Christmas. 

Miranda, out of curiosity how much did it cost for the genetic testing on the embryos? We only have 1 frozen emby so if it doesn't work in January we will be paying for another fresh cycle and it'd be something that I'd want to look into. 
Great news that your period has arrived and you can start planning your tests! Here's to great things to come :)

I have been cramping pretty strongly over the past 24 hours, combined with EWCM I'd say that ovulation is happening though we can count ourselves out this cycle because my DH has been away on business. 

We've only got this one cycle left anyhoo and then on to ICSI again

xx


----------



## KatO79

Hope I can join you all.

I'm 36 years old and my DH is turning 38 at the end of this month. I'm a housewife and DH is a Chemical Engineer. We've been TTC for a little over 2 years, have tried just about everything for all natural cycles (Preseed, Softcups, Conceive Plus, FertileCM pills, green tea, grapefruit juice ect) and have had 6 IUIs, all with injectables (Puregon) that all failed and ended in BFNs. 

We've been through our 1st IVF (long protocol, ended up with 3 good quality eggs that all fertilised, had 1 embie put back) but sadly it's a CP (just got the news today actually:cry:) so expecting to soon get "AF" within the next few days:nope: We never got any leter from them so that means my other 2 embies weren't good enough to freeze so starting "from scratch."

I'll be starting IVF #2 in January as we can't start next cycle, both because of the holidays and because the clinic at the hospital I'm going to make you sit out 1 cycle in between IVFs/FETs, no matter if it's a BFN or CP:shrug: I know I'll be on the short protocol though this time as that's what my RE told me if IVF #1 didn't give us a sticky BFP since I didn't have many eggs on the long protocol (had 3 and they aim for 8-12).


----------



## boopin4baby

Kat - Welcome!! So sorry to hear about your CP. :hugs: 2016 is going to be a better year. We will get our BFP's!! xx


----------



## KatO79

boopin4baby said:


> Kat - Welcome!! So sorry to hear about your CP. :hugs: 2016 is going to be a better year. We will get our BFP's!! xx


Thanks boopin:hugs: Yes, here's hoping 2016 will be everyone's year!

I've been trying to find some silver lining in it and many pages I've read state that a CP is better than a BFN for e.g. IVF because it means you have a high chance of it working for you at one point. You were just unlucky and the embryo was genetically abnormal. Hoping this is true, especially as I'm turning 37 in May and only have 2 IVF tries left now (although unlimited FETs)!


----------



## boopin4baby

YES Kat, I definitely agree that the silver lining in your recent experience is that you now know you can become pregnant with your eggs and hubbies sperm. It'll happen again. Just stay strong and relentless. Infertility is so unfair most of the time, but I believe that it can be conquered!! Try and relax and take things one step at a time. I think that remaining calm and reducing stress along with taking care of your over all health is imperative to a successful transfer. Our bodies are more receptive when we're not stressing and worrying like mad women.. lol!! And another good thing you have going is that you have unlimited FET's, that's reassuring =.)


----------



## miranda007

Wrlcome Kat!!! Faaark I can't believe you have to wait for a freaking letter for them to tell u about your other embryos. You poor thing!! Hell! That sucks!! My clinic calls in the afternoon to update and I wait for that call I can tell u! Sorry to hear about your CP - but you're right silver lining. Your body will get there! 
Hopefully next time they can change your protocol next time for your second round. I'm surprised they went through with an egg extraction if they only knew they were only going to get a few. This happened to me and they cancelled the round and said we will up the dose a bit next time. We didn't pay anything though. But I'm sure your Dr will tweak things for your next round and you'll get more eggs. I think 1 good day 5 embryo out of 3 collected is a good result anyway. Even though it didn't turn out - you've got quality in there they just need to up the numbers.

Tina - I forget where u live but I'm in Australia and going through Genea clinic. So their genetic testing is $750 an embryo. And if u have lots to test its capped at $3,500. We didn't get any $ back from Medicare for the PGD (or is it PGS I forget!) . But considering its about $3,500 to put a frozen one in (with a $1,500 or something rebate from Medicare) I figure it's worth it. Or probably u get back less with the new changes next year. 

My Hysterscopy is booked in for Monday afternoon. I'm actually looking forward to the nice drugs they give and having a quiet day on Monday/Tuesday. Haven't been able to work out properly for back to back cycles so like a loser I asked if it was ok to work out morning of surgery. Arghhh the same 'you should take it easy' answer - it's just my stress relief. Am I they only one who gets frustrated by this?? I've got this weekend - might fit in a yoga class too because I've been worried about ovary contortion so have done thing!


----------



## KatO79

Thanks boopin:hugs:



miranda007 said:


> Wrlcome Kat!!! Faaark I can't believe you have to wait for a freaking letter for them to tell u about your other embryos. You poor thing!! Hell! That sucks!! My clinic calls in the afternoon to update and I wait for that call I can tell u! Sorry to hear about your CP - but you're right silver lining. Your body will get there!
> Hopefully next time they can change your protocol next time for your second round. I'm surprised they went through with an egg extraction if they only knew they were only going to get a few. This happened to me and they cancelled the round and said we will up the dose a bit next time. We didn't pay anything though. But I'm sure your Dr will tweak things for your next round and you'll get more eggs. I think 1 good day 5 embryo out of 3 collected is a good result anyway. Even though it didn't turn out - you've got quality in there they just need to up the numbers.


Yeah it's bizarre but I guess being in a hospital they love their paperwork:shrug:

They went through with the IVF because I've had 6 medicated IUIs earlier this year that all ended in BFN, not even any CP(s) or anything. So they felt doing a 7th IUI wasn't going to get me closer to my BFP since the odds for an IUI working for me are slim to none with that track record.

It wasn't a 5 day, it was a _2 day_ because they claim they've had the best results with putting them back at that stage:shrug: The other 2 were supposed to be cultivated to day 5 and they would see if they were viable for freezing but I guess they weren't since I never got a letter:shrug: I think the only thing they told us was that the other 2 were slightly behind the one they were putting back in but were still within the norm for 2 day embryos and they'd see in 3 days if they'd be viable for freezing.

I hope your Hysteroscopy goes well and you get good results:thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone :flower:

Hoping I maybe able to join you?! I've been trying for no2 for 2.5yrs now, about 18 months ago I reached the limit of drugs they would give me unless i did IVF - sadly i was not able to do the IVF at that time and then eventually it was booked for December last year....only to be cancelled again i was gutted! This time i'm hoping all goes to plan....had my booking appointment Wednesday and my EC is booked for the 8th Feb - boy that seems like an eternity away!! I guess i've waited this long so a bit longer will have to do :wacko: 

I'm doing a short antagonist protocol as I have a high amh and also pcos so they don't want to risk completely shutting me down. I thought you went of day 1 of your period for this but they very bluntly informed me that I have to go on northisterone from day 21 of cycle so they can 'book me in to their diary' as otherwise they could have everyone ringing on the same day. Fair enough i suppose. 

So....i'm sat here waiting for my medication to be delivered between 8-12 , very early in my opinion seeing as i won't be taking anything for quite some time but at least it feels like a step in the right direction. 

Kat sorry about your last cycle and them writing about embryo's - thats really mean :( fx they get your meds better this time so you get some more eggs. 

Miranda I was told the same when I asked about riding as I previously rode horses professionally (not now so not an issue) but they constantly gave me the same sentence grrr - i'm sure if you did a gentle one you would be fine i guess just not overdoing it is they key. Good luck for monday!

Hi Tina ugh isn't it typical that ov appears when your partner is away :( Do you have any provisional dates booked for the ISCI? 



Hi everyone else sorry i haven't read the whole thread yet I'm going to read through the whole thread today so i'll catchup with everyone later but just wanted to say hi and hopefully we will all have a bfp soon !


----------



## KatO79

nimbec said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> Hoping I maybe able to join you?! I've been trying for no2 for 2.5yrs now, about 18 months ago I reached the limit of drugs they would give me unless i did IVF - sadly i was not able to do the IVF at that time and then eventually it was booked for December last year....only to be cancelled again i was gutted! This time i'm hoping all goes to plan....had my booking appointment Wednesday and my EC is booked for the 8th Feb - boy that seems like an eternity away!! I guess i've waited this long so a bit longer will have to do :wacko:
> 
> I'm doing a short antagonist protocol as I have a high amh and also pcos so they don't want to risk completely shutting me down. I thought you went of day 1 of your period for this but they very bluntly informed me that I have to go on northisterone from day 21 of cycle so they can 'book me in to their diary' as otherwise they could have everyone ringing on the same day. Fair enough i suppose.
> 
> So....i'm sat here waiting for my medication to be delivered between 8-12 , very early in my opinion seeing as i won't be taking anything for quite some time but at least it feels like a step in the right direction.
> 
> Kat sorry about your last cycle and them writing about embryo's - thats really mean :( fx they get your meds better this time so you get some more eggs.
> 
> Miranda I was told the same when I asked about riding as I previously rode horses professionally (not now so not an issue) but they constantly gave me the same sentence grrr - i'm sure if you did a gentle one you would be fine i guess just not overdoing it is they key. Good luck for monday!
> 
> Hi Tina ugh isn't it typical that ov appears when your partner is away :( Do you have any provisional dates booked for the ISCI?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone else sorry i haven't read the whole thread yet I'm going to read through the whole thread today so i'll catchup with everyone later but just wanted to say hi and hopefully we will all have a bfp soon !


Hi nimbec :wave:

Oy sorry that your last IVF was cancelled :( I hear you though, January feels like a bit of a long time away for me but hopefully our wait goes by quickly. I always feel like the time between just before Christmas and until a few days after New Years goes by pretty fast. 

Had no idea what northisterone is so had to look it up:wacko: So it delays AF? 

Thanks, I hope so as well. I think the long protocol just wasn't for me, they decided to try it based on the fact my hormones look pretty good I guess but I don't think they can know how each person reacts since everyone is a bit different. The down regulation meds also gave me a 20-something mm cyst hence why I had to down regulate for an extra week (so 3 weeks instead of 2):dohh: But I did get 3 good quality eggs and now know my eggs are not the issue which is great to know as I was concerned that that might be our problem. It was a huge weight off my shoulders when we got the call that all 3 did fertilise as I was afraid none or maybe only one would. We just need to have a few more and hope that we're luckier next time and get a healthier embryo. 

Oh I used to ride! I was actually pretty good but stopped after many years (long, long painful story). Many of my riding teachers in the US predicted an OL future for me:winkwink: I started again when I moved here to Denmark but stopped again as the riding teacher was a total witch and hated the fact she wasn't good enough to teach me anything (she was the worst one I've ever had). So I stopped because she was being nasty to me and favoring this guy that was a _horrible_ rider (he was also doing dangerous things due to his cluelessness) and wanted to let him take over the school horse I was basically training for riding school even though he was no where near good enough to handle that horse if he started acting up. I was going to start again but then DH and I started TTCing and I didn't dare, fearing a fall would mess something up. So am planning to start again some months after we do have a baby but only for fun. I know one of my SIL's rode before and after her pregnancies but would think that's a bit dangerous considering a serious fall could potentially cause an M/C.


----------



## MissCassie

Welcome to the new ladies! 

I hope we all get out bfp very very soon!! 

Kat so sorry about your cp! I had the same thing happen with my very first transfer and it was so heart breaking :(


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> I hope we all get out bfp very very soon!!
> 
> Kat so sorry about your cp! I had the same thing happen with my very first transfer and it was so heart breaking :(


Thanks MissCassie, so sorry to hear you went through the same thing:flower: Yes it's truely upsetting, I cried all afternoon yesterday after getting the news and have been tearing up on and off today:nope: Haven't started bleeding yet but have been cramping today so thinking it's only a matter of time. I've read though that a CP means we have a really good chance of IVF/FET working for us so here's hoping we both get our rainbows in January :dust:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Kat, yes horses are somewhat addictive &#128521; I definately wouldn't ride when pregnant or after egg collection it's just not worth the risk in my opinion. We try so hard to get pregnant personally I can't understand why anyone would take the risk! That said I know plenty who do. 

I've heard the same that it's good news for you as means you can get pregnant :) fx Jan is for you!! 

Fx for everyone!


----------



## miranda007

Welcome to the page Nim.. Wow you've been trying a long time too. My friend said to me it takes a certain type of couple to try for a really long time. 
It's weird they can tell you what date your egg collection will be in Feb. I read that correctly didn't i? My clinic I didn't know until they saw my ultrasounds and told me in would be in two days and to do the trigger. 

Kat - I hope you do get back to horse riding! I've only risen once or twice as a kid just being walked around. When u was travelling in Columbia (few years ago) I thought I'd do a day or horse riding. Worst experience ever! Was raining all day, my Spanish wasn't the best and man the horse bolted off a few times. This family (if gauchos) from Argentina was on the tour too and had to save me a few times. They of course found this hilarious! 

I'm the same I wouldn't risk it! I think people who do and the ones who got pregnant really easily and don't think about all that stuff. Im even worried about flying - I heard you can up till 27 weeks. All this bloody ttc business has meant your life goes on hold for a bit and we'd love to get away for a short trip, when I am pregnant. We'll see. Cross that bridge when we come to it I guess!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Miranda yes they have me on a drug so that they can time when to start the cycle and know roughly how many days I will stim for from previous experience of my ovaries but it's only a rough date it could be before or after by a few days either way. It all seems an age away still lol!!! I was worried about flying too but I think in your middle tri it's really quite safe x


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat - I hope you do get back to horse riding! I've only risen once or twice as a kid just being walked around. When u was travelling in Columbia (few years ago) I thought I'd do a day or horse riding. Worst experience ever! Was raining all day, my Spanish wasn't the best and man the horse bolted off a few times. This family (if gauchos) from Argentina was on the tour too and had to save me a few times. They of course found this hilarious!
> 
> I'm the same I wouldn't risk it! I think people who do and the ones who got pregnant really easily and don't think about all that stuff. Im even worried about flying - I heard you can up till 27 weeks. All this bloody ttc business has meant your life goes on hold for a bit and we'd love to get away for a short trip, when I am pregnant. We'll see. Cross that bridge when we come to it I guess!


Yeah I can imagine you'd need to be a fairly decent rider to do something like that. DH and I could never do it as he's only tried being on a pony being led around so it'd be too much of a challenge for him:wacko: But I could imagine it would be fun to try something like that otherwise! It's crazy though that they didn't give you an old nag that wouldn't mind just plodding along and is practically impossible to get going, given your experience level:nope: 

Yep, people that get easily pregnant just don't think about it. Plus they must be super arrogant about their abilities if they don't think they can fall off! Even the best fall of sometimes:winkwink: Even at my skill level I wouldn't do it and I think I rode from age 9 to 21 (although did have 2-3 years where I didn't ride, long story) and fallen 7-8 times total if I remember correctly. You just never know, the horse could get super spooked and you're caught unawares and fall off, tried it once (the most recent of my falls) where the horse bucked out with his back legs and went super nuts and it can be hard to stay on in that situation.

Oh I'll definitely start again at one point. We're going to move out of the city in the near future to an area where there are plenty of riding schools and such. Unfortunately could never afford to get my own horse though, it's just so expensive, especially in this country:nope: I used to entertain the idea of competing again but think it's hard if you can't afford your own horse so not counting on it happening. 

Flying I'd also prefer to avoid totally if possible but we don't fly much anyway so it won't be a problem :shrug:


----------



## miranda007

god damn people who get pregnant at the drop of a hat! Argh!!! Oh well we'll appreciate our babies so much more when they do come! 

So I was reading the IVF success stories thread and under 'things you'd wish you had done' someone posted -"i wish we had told everyone that we weren't going to tell people if it worked or it didn't work until the 3 month mark. This was really annoying as we had people asking if it worked." 

Our friends know we're doing IVF - some don't know a lot of details - my close friends do. My family I haven't kept updated - well I was keeping my mum updated every step until she thought it was fine for my little sister to tell me she was pregnant on my birthday during the whole stim cycle so actually still mad at her - and told her no more updates. I feel a bit uncomfortable around my in laws (they're nice just awkward/ hard to talk to/ she's asked me twice last year "you're not pregnant now are you" when i didn't drink etc. thanks no I'm not! And my husband has been updating them - which I don't really like but whatever. I said to him you don't know what it's like that whole year when we were trying I can feel people look at what I'm drinking and not eating and it really annoyed me. I even got a few glances down at my stomach. Yeah great thanks! everyone else gets that space of 3 months where they keep it a secret - why shouldn't we be any different. So I think I'm going to take that girls advice and tell the few people who know we're putting one in we won't be telling anyone regardless until the 3 month mark. I mean obviously if it's good news it will be hard to keep in to say my best friend - but I feel by saying that just gives me the allowance of not feeling friend's/ his family will ask - and we can decide to tell them in our own time.


----------



## MissCassie

Miranda its very annoying when people fall pregnant very easily! More frustrating i guess.. 2 of my best friends both fell pregnant 1 month after starting to try for a baby.. and here i am 4.5 years no protection no nothing and still no baby!! 

Sorry rant incoming

My close friends know ive done ivf and my family does too, although i waited until i was doing my second stim cycle to tell me sister.. she is a nasty woman who after i told her everything she turned around and said to my bestfrien that "its all too draining listening to me talk about ivf and my journey" but its ok for her to tell me all about her daughtes baby.. her daughter who had a baby 6 months ago at the age of 16! Which was the same age as my sister when she her my neice.. the apple clearly doesnt fall far from that tree..

Everytime i talk to my sister she changes the subject and starts sending me pics of the baby and generally rubbing it in my face! When my neice fell pregnant i was the last to know put of all of my 5 brothers and sisters.. and my lovely sister said " oh i cant wait to see the look on Cassies face when i tell her chantelle is pregnant, its going to be Priceless!" So found out when she was 12 week along.. and then she said oh shes thinking of adopting the baby to you.. and then 2 days later took.it back like it was nothing.. and wss like oh it was just a suggestion.. like they were dangling a baby in my face knowing i want one so bad and im trying my hardest..but just cant have one.. 

In other news i start my progynova next week :) and im booked in for my lining scan on the 13th of january! Hopefully i will be transferring on the 15/16th. Im getting so exited i cant wait.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies &#128144;

Ugh I so agree it's totally unfair & these people have zero consideration for feelings. I was out with a close friend Friday who is due any time number 2 she got pregnant within 2-3 months of trying this time I'm not sure first time as I know she had a mc then got pg again relatively quickly. She knows all my story and regularly asks but still couldn't stop talking about having number 3 and she better give certain months of the year a miss as she now has 2 Xmas babies! Grrrr insensitive! They have no idea! 

I have also previously been open about my journey but now only my mother in law knows we are doing IVF - she is lovely and I had to tell her as she works with us and is going to look after Harrison for me if needed. I just can't cope with the constant oh you will be fine - it will just happen naturally - you just need to relax about it...&#128545;&#128545; so it's a secret here! Not sure how I'm going to explain my fridge full of needles to my family at Xmas tho... 

Miranda that was really cruel of your mum/sister so sorry !! I just don't think they get it - at all!!! 

Caddie oh my goodness I can't believe they are like that with you that is beyond insensitive - how dare they play with your emotions like that! It's a hard enough time as it is without family making it harder!! So sorry!!

No news here still waiting for AF then have to wait till CD21 to start norethisterone then base line scan day 1-3 of bleed. &#9203;tick tock seems an age away lol. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Dear god, I feel like I've got loads to catch up on in this thread because I haven't been online for 3 days! 

Welcome to the new ladies!

Kat, so sorry to hear that you had a CP. A CP I can imagine is tough anyhow but especially when you're doing an IVF cycle. I didn't get any sign of a positive with my first cycle so like the girls said, it's showing that your body is trying to get pregnant! I think it'll work for you for sure next time!

Nimbec, we too have been trying for 2 1/2 years. Your EC date sounds round about the same time that we will be transferring our frozen embaby 

We started out with nobody knowing about our situation. In fact I think we TTC in secret for almost 18 months before telling anyone. At that point I had to unload onto my mum. I just cried and cried and let everything out that I had been holding in for so long. My close family now know and my mother in law knows too. It's good to have people to talk to, I don't think I could go through this journey alone. 

CD22 for me today and it's our final natural TTC cycle before the IVF journey begins again. It'd be amazing if it worked on this final cycle so we didn't have to spend a fortune again to transfer though I am not feeling hopeful!

xx


----------



## KatO79

*miranda:* So sorry people are being so annoying:hugs: Maybe try some of these answers:

https://infertility.about.com/od/copingwithinfertility/f/askingwhenkids.htm

https://www.rmanj.com/2014/11/30-best-responses-going-kids/

Don't be afriad to enforce boundaries and tell them when they're being hurtful. You don't need that right now!

*Cassie:* Your sister sounds toxic! I have a number of toxic people in my family (my mother, aunt (mother's sister), 2 older brothers and my older sister plus it sounds like my mother's mother was also toxic) so know how _that_ goes:dohh: I highly suspect they all have Narcissistic Personality Disorder with the 1 brother being the most malignant. I'm the chosen family scapegoat despite being the youngest:nope: My best advice would be to stop talking to her about you going through IVF, especially the emotional stuff. She sounds like she's delighting in your pain which many with e.g. NPD do (they're not called emotional vampires for nothing). Don't give her anything emotionally, brush things off and say everything's going great and you'll let her know when there's something to tell, then change the subject to something that interests her e.g her baby. When she starts talking about her baby, listen for a few minutes feigning interest so she can't say you don't care and then say you need to be somewhere and will talk later. Maybe cut down on your contact with her in general? You need to protect your emotional well-being, especially when going through IVF. I've been giving the polite brush off to my toxic siblings for a while now and they've been leaving me alone for some months now which I'm super grateful for. I can't handle them making my infertility about them and my extra malignant brother constantly putting me down in his condescending, arrogant manner and being cruel whenever I try to enforce healthy, normal boundaries. 

*nimbec:* Sorry about your friend, some people just don't get it:dohh: Can't you hide the needles somewhere in the fridge, maybe behind a bunch of stuff? 

*tina:* So true and I hope you're right and it'll work next time:flower: But I still found it upsetting, so close yet so far anyway:nope:

AFM I called and my HCG has of course fallen to 10 so they want me to come in for 1 last blood test on Friday:cry: They want to see it go to around 3 I think. I told her I have been bleeding red heavily since yesterday but it didn't matter, they still want me in on Friday. Today was already bad for me as I sat in the waiting room with 3 very pregnant women and then it got worse when a woman came in with her tiny new baby:cry: I barely held it together until after they took blood and then cried in the car afterwards.

I asked her if she knew about what the plan was for next IVF and she only could see they'll be putting me on the short protocol.


----------



## KatO79

Wow it's gone a bit quiet, how's everyone?

Not looking forward to doing my last beta tomorrow :( I'll just need to sit away from people and hope no one pregnant or with a newborn comes in again but that's probably too much too hope for :wacko:


----------



## MissCassie

So sorry that your going through this :( its such a hard thing to go through and having to keep doing blood tests to make sure your levels have gone down is evenore and more heartbreaking :( :hugs:

Afm i start progynova next wednesday and then i am booked in my lining scan on the 13th january :) hopefully do the transfer a couple days later.

I have 2 embies on ice and i spoke with my fs he only wants to put back 1 becusee of my age.. but there clinic policy is if you have a failed transfer then you can transfer 2 the next time.. i know im young but next year ill be 27 and i just think ill have a better chance of atleast 1 sticking if we transfer 2. And im fully aware of multiples and the risks but im willing to take the risk.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> So sorry that your going through this :( its such a hard thing to go through and having to keep doing blood tests to make sure your levels have gone down is evenore and more heartbreaking :( :hugs:
> 
> Afm i start progynova next wednesday and then i am booked in my lining scan on the 13th january :) hopefully do the transfer a couple days later.
> 
> I have 2 embies on ice and i spoke with my fs he only wants to put back 1 becusee of my age.. but there clinic policy is if you have a failed transfer then you can transfer 2 the next time.. i know im young but next year ill be 27 and i just think ill have a better chance of atleast 1 sticking if we transfer 2. And im fully aware of multiples and the risks but im willing to take the risk.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Thanks Cassie:flower:

Hmmm I can only tell you what my RE told me. She claims putting 2 back in is risky since 1) twin pregnancies are riskier than singleton pregnancies (twins are often born earlier and often with health issues) and 2) if you put 1 good quality embie and 1 lesser quality embie in together, you risk the lesser quality embie affecting the good quality and having *none* implant. These are the reasons why the clinic at the local hospital I go to refuse to put more than 1 embie back in, no matter your age. I think they used to give women age 36 and over the opportunity to put 2 back in but they want to avoid twin pregnancies because of the risks so now it's only 1 embie at a time. I think I've also heard that putting 2 back in only increases your chances by around 5% anyway, if it indeed increases your chances at all:shrug:

27 isn't a bad age and you're pretty young, I'm going on 37 in May myself so I'm an "oldie" when it comes to fertility :haha:

I'd personally always go for transferring 1 embie based on all this (although in my case I have no choice anyway:shrug:). But it is a pretty personal decision, if you're thinking 2 would be best, then go for it:winkwink:

Wow so lucky your FET will happen so quickly:happydance: I'm thinking AF will come around January 8th (if she isn't late because of the CP) so I'll first be stimming around that date and I think stimming is normally around 12-14 days. Although I don't know what dose of Bemfola (FSH) yet, they'll decide at my CD2/3 scan according to the nurse I spoke to. They also gave me the option of getting laproscopy done for a study being done (not because I actually need one) but I just don't feel like I have the time given my age (maybe if I was in my mid-20s or so) so told her I'd definitely want to be doing IVF #2 in January.

Sorry again about your sister, don't know if you read my advice in my earlier post?


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi cassie I agree with Kat I would only Transfer one if I was at your age. After having one difficult baby as she has reflux I would not have survived having twins reflux babies as well. I know how you feel after five ivf cycles she had two eggs at the last one which turned into two embyros. At the time I really wanted to put both back to increase my chances. The first one took Luckily! I now have one left to used. Hopefully it will take as well! 

Kat I am doing ok I got the perm part time role so we excited! I hate my role now. But ofcourse very scare about their reaction if I am lucky enough to get pregnant again! 

How is everyone else doing? My AF due news years day.


----------



## KatO79

Congrats Unlucky:happydance: Here's hoping they'll be understanding and that you do get pregnant after your FET. Oy that sounds like a stinky day to get AF though :haha:


----------



## MissCassie

kato79 said:


> [*cassie:* your sister sounds toxic! I have a number of toxic people in my family (my mother, aunt (mother's sister), 2 older brothers and my older sister plus it sounds like my mother's mother was also toxic) so know how _that_ goes:dohh: I highly suspect they all have narcissistic personality disorder with the 1 brother being the most malignant. I'm the chosen family scapegoat despite being the youngest:nope: My best advice would be to stop talking to her about you going through ivf, especially the emotional stuff. She sounds like she's delighting in your pain which many with e.g. Npd do (they're not called emotional vampires for nothing). Don't give her anything emotionally, brush things off and say everything's going great and you'll let her know when there's something to tell, then change the subject to something that interests her e.g her baby. When she starts talking about her baby, listen for a few minutes feigning interest so she can't say you don't care and then say you need to be somewhere and will talk later. Maybe cut down on your contact with her in general? You need to protect your emotional well-being, especially when going through ivf. I've been giving the polite brush off to my toxic siblings for a while now and they've been leaving me alone for some months now which i'm super grateful for. I can't handle them making my infertility about them and my extra malignant brother constantly putting me down in his condescending, arrogant manner and being cruel whenever i try to enforce healthy, normal boundaries.
> 
> .

yes i completely agree that my sister has a narcissistic disorder, she is only happy when she bringing other people down... ie bitching about everyone! and about anything/everything... its so horrible! but dont dare say anything about her to anyone because she will be your worst nightmare... bleh..

thing is, i dont talk to her much anyway... she lives in a different state to me and when we lived near each-other,we were best friends i could talk to her about anything and she would be great! but since i moved and started ivf she has become nasty... i think its because she has been with her now husband for almost 10 years and she hasn't fallen pregnant in this time either.. yet her 16yr old daughter did..so i think she is jealous 

i think it is the best thing to do just politely brush people off which i am learning to do..

I'm sorry about your brother constantly putting you down its not very nice at all.i think sometimes people really need to learn if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all!

we sound very similar! im the youngest too and my sisters/mum like to make my infertility about them too! gosh people can be so arrogant!:growlmad:


----------



## MissCassie

KatO79 said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> So sorry that your going through this :( its such a hard thing to go through and having to keep doing blood tests to make sure your levels have gone down is evenore and more heartbreaking :( :hugs:
> 
> Afm i start progynova next wednesday and then i am booked in my lining scan on the 13th january :) hopefully do the transfer a couple days later.
> 
> I have 2 embies on ice and i spoke with my fs he only wants to put back 1 becusee of my age.. but there clinic policy is if you have a failed transfer then you can transfer 2 the next time.. i know im young but next year ill be 27 and i just think ill have a better chance of atleast 1 sticking if we transfer 2. And im fully aware of multiples and the risks but im willing to take the risk.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks Cassie:flower:
> 
> Hmmm I can only tell you what my RE told me. She claims putting 2 back in is risky since 1) twin pregnancies are riskier than singleton pregnancies (twins are often born earlier and often with health issues) and 2) if you put 1 good quality embie and 1 lesser quality embie in together, you risk the lesser quality embie affecting the good quality and having *none* implant. These are the reasons why the clinic at the local hospital I go to refuse to put more than 1 embie back in, no matter your age. I think they used to give women age 36 and over the opportunity to put 2 back in but they want to avoid twin pregnancies because of the risks so now it's only 1 embie at a time. I think I've also heard that putting 2 back in only increases your chances by around 5% anyway, if it indeed increases your chances at all:shrug:
> 
> 27 isn't a bad age and you're pretty young, I'm going on 37 in May myself so I'm an "oldie" when it comes to fertility :haha:
> 
> I'd personally always go for transferring 1 embie based on all this (although in my case I have no choice anyway:shrug:). But it is a pretty personal decision, if you're thinking 2 would be best, then go for it:winkwink:
> 
> Wow so lucky your FET will happen so quickly:happydance: I'm thinking AF will come around January 8th (if she isn't late because of the CP) so I'll first be stimming around that date and I think stimming is normally around 12-14 days. Although I don't know what dose of Bemfola (FSH) yet, they'll decide at my CD2/3 scan according to the nurse I spoke to. They also gave me the option of getting laproscopy done for a study being done (not because I actually need one) but I just don't feel like I have the time given my age (maybe if I was in my mid-20s or so) so told her I'd definitely want to be doing IVF #2 in January.
> 
> Sorry again about your sister, don't know if you read my advice in my earlier post?Click to expand...




Unlucky41 said:


> Hi cassie I agree with Kat I would only Transfer one if I was at your age. After having one difficult baby as she has reflux I would not have survived having twins reflux babies as well. I know how you feel after five ivf cycles she had two eggs at the last one which turned into two embyros. At the time I really wanted to put both back to increase my chances. The first one took Luckily! I now have one left to used. Hopefully it will take as well!
> 
> Kat I am doing ok I got the perm part time role so we excited! I hate my role now. But ofcourse very scare about their reaction if I am lucky enough to get pregnant again!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? My AF due news years day.

Thanks Ladies!

I guess i am just super torn between transferring 1 as my last transfer i had a chemical and that was absolutely heart breaking :cry: because i have never ever seen those 2 beautiful lines on a pg test ever!! even when i have my MC back in 2010 i had no idea i was even pregnant :( due to PCOS and going months between having periods...

and i completely agree that if i had twins it would be super difficult and i couldn't imagine having 2 babies with bad reflux, as me and partner get very bad reflux as it is so our babies are bound to have it.

so the embies that i have 1 is a 5 day blast and the other is a day 6, maybe if i put them together it wouldn't be a great idea anyway?

the main reason why my fs said he doesn't want me to transfer the 2 is because the risk of Cerebral pausy \. the couple who went in before us they had twins and 1 had cerebral pausy and the other didnt and thats why he stronhlu advised against it... also due to my age as it would be a super high risk pregnancy..


but i think i will take both of your advice and only transfer the 1 :) which will hopefully take place in a months time :happydance:

how are you feeling kat? how did your last beta go?

Unlucky, congrats on your new job! and hopefully they take it well when you get preggers off your next transfer :)


----------



## MissCassie

Also sorry if my replies are terrible some days... we dont have internet at or house due to lack of ports so im always using my phone..and every once in a while i'll tether my phone to the laptop.


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> So sorry that your going through this :( its such a hard thing to go through and having to keep doing blood tests to make sure your levels have gone down is evenore and more heartbreaking :( :hugs:
> 
> Afm i start progynova next wednesday and then i am booked in my lining scan on the 13th january :) hopefully do the transfer a couple days later.
> 
> I have 2 embies on ice and i spoke with my fs he only wants to put back 1 becusee of my age.. but there clinic policy is if you have a failed transfer then you can transfer 2 the next time.. i know im young but next year ill be 27 and i just think ill have a better chance of atleast 1 sticking if we transfer 2. And im fully aware of multiples and the risks but im willing to take the risk.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks Cassie:flower:
> 
> Hmmm I can only tell you what my RE told me. She claims putting 2 back in is risky since 1) twin pregnancies are riskier than singleton pregnancies (twins are often born earlier and often with health issues) and 2) if you put 1 good quality embie and 1 lesser quality embie in together, you risk the lesser quality embie affecting the good quality and having *none* implant. These are the reasons why the clinic at the local hospital I go to refuse to put more than 1 embie back in, no matter your age. I think they used to give women age 36 and over the opportunity to put 2 back in but they want to avoid twin pregnancies because of the risks so now it's only 1 embie at a time. I think I've also heard that putting 2 back in only increases your chances by around 5% anyway, if it indeed increases your chances at all:shrug:
> 
> 27 isn't a bad age and you're pretty young, I'm going on 37 in May myself so I'm an "oldie" when it comes to fertility :haha:
> 
> I'd personally always go for transferring 1 embie based on all this (although in my case I have no choice anyway:shrug:). But it is a pretty personal decision, if you're thinking 2 would be best, then go for it:winkwink:
> 
> Wow so lucky your FET will happen so quickly:happydance: I'm thinking AF will come around January 8th (if she isn't late because of the CP) so I'll first be stimming around that date and I think stimming is normally around 12-14 days. Although I don't know what dose of Bemfola (FSH) yet, they'll decide at my CD2/3 scan according to the nurse I spoke to. They also gave me the option of getting laproscopy done for a study being done (not because I actually need one) but I just don't feel like I have the time given my age (maybe if I was in my mid-20s or so) so told her I'd definitely want to be doing IVF #2 in January.
> 
> Sorry again about your sister, don't know if you read my advice in my earlier post?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlucky41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi cassie I agree with Kat I would only Transfer one if I was at your age. After having one difficult baby as she has reflux I would not have survived having twins reflux babies as well. I know how you feel after five ivf cycles she had two eggs at the last one which turned into two embyros. At the time I really wanted to put both back to increase my chances. The first one took Luckily! I now have one left to used. Hopefully it will take as well!
> 
> Kat I am doing ok I got the perm part time role so we excited! I hate my role now. But ofcourse very scare about their reaction if I am lucky enough to get pregnant again!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? My AF due news years day.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> I guess i am just super torn between transferring 1 as my last transfer i had a chemical and that was absolutely heart breaking :cry: because i have never ever seen those 2 beautiful lines on a pg test ever!! even when i have my MC back in 2010 i had no idea i was even pregnant :( due to PCOS and going months between having periods...
> 
> and i completely agree that if i had twins it would be super difficult and i couldn't imagine having 2 babies with bad reflux, as me and partner get very bad reflux as it is so our babies are bound to have it.
> 
> so the embies that i have 1 is a 5 day blast and the other is a day 6, maybe if i put them together it wouldn't be a great idea anyway?
> 
> the main reason why my fs said he doesn't want me to transfer the 2 is because the risk of Cerebral pausy \. the couple who went in before us they had twins and 1 had cerebral pausy and the other didnt and thats why he stronhlu advised against it... also due to my age as it would be a super high risk pregnancy..
> 
> 
> but i think i will take both of your advice and only transfer the 1 :) which will hopefully take place in a months time :happydance:
> 
> how are you feeling kat? how did your last beta go?
> 
> Unlucky, congrats on your new job! and hopefully they take it well when you get preggers off your next transfer :)Click to expand...


I totally understand having had a CP after IVF myself, I know how much they hurt, more than it would after trying naturally I would think because you go through all those scans, shots and the uncomfortable ER to just be so close to it working. 

It's true though that twin pregnancies are considered risky which is exactly why the clinic at the hospital I go to do what they can to avoid them by transfering 1 embie at a time. I'm thinking if you're planning on having more children you'll have those embies waiting for you for a few years! I know the hospital I go to keeps them for 5 years so people have the opportunity to space their children out. Although we will most likely just keep to having the one child due to my age but we'll see! I definitely wouldn't do any more IVFs to have #2 if DH and I decide to have another, it'd be FETs and if they didn't work or if we don't have any frozen embies, we'd let it go. Right now I'd be super grateful just to have one child now:nope:

Just called about the last beta and it's down to 1 so no more blood tests:happydance: It was a trying day again as there was 1 pregnant woman (a really annoying, entitled one too as she tried to skip the line waiting to get in) and 3 newborns in the waiting room:cry: There was even a couple with their newborn baby close to the corner I was going to sit to avoid seeing babies and pregnant women so had to sit another place although it wasn't ideal :nope: The nurse tried again for getting me to do that project and I felt kinda bad saying no thanks and that we're really into doing IVF #2 in January:blush: As said, if I was in my mid-20s I'd have considered it but turning 37 in May makes me feel I need to use what little semi-fertility time I have left to trying for baby #1. Or maybe if it was something they could've done this month since I couldn't start my next IVF this month anyway? I guess I'm still trying to completely shed my malignant narcissistic brother's insistance that I'm just the most selfish and horrible person ever - it'll take time.


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone

Kat I'm pleased but also so sorry your beta is now 1 - at least this means you can carry on and plan again! It must be awful in the waiting room :( I also 100% agree with you not doing the trial I don't think it's selfish at all, In fact very sensible as you just don't know what is going to happen on this ttc journey. I'm 35 next year and I don't think I'd take the option either. What is the next stage for you now? Are you going off next AF? Sorry if you have already said!! 

Misscassie until I did a lot of reading online I was also going to put 2 embies back however there are far too many risks in my opinion after reading lots of times people saying they wish they had been warned about the dangers/difficulties of the pregnancy and also problems/disabilities after birth. I figured I'd never forgive myself BUT it is very much an individual choice. Have a look at the research on line and also threads it's quite interesting but be prepared to be shocked :( 

Unlucky congrats on your job! 

Tina any sign of AF? I really hope she doesn't arrive what a lovely Xmas present that would be! 

Miranda hope you are ok. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone! It's been super busy here, and AF arrived today :( I was so hoping I may be pg goodness only knows why...after so many months of disappointment why should this month be any different! Anyway pleased to start the process - day 21 of this cycle :) however DH has announced he is doing a boys ski trip right before transfer &#128545;&#128545;&#128545; so I may have to delay starting stims for another few days just to make sure he is back!! Not impressed but hey ho there you go! He's very supportive and has been looking forward to this for ages. 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## KatO79

nimbec said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Kat I'm pleased but also so sorry your beta is now 1 - at least this means you can carry on and plan again! It must be awful in the waiting room :( I also 100% agree with you not doing the trial I don't think it's selfish at all, In fact very sensible as you just don't know what is going to happen on this ttc journey. I'm 35 next year and I don't think I'd take the option either. What is the next stage for you now? Are you going off next AF? Sorry if you have already said!!

Well I knew there was no chance of it being a viable pregnancy seeing as how at 14dp2dt (which ia 16 dpo) my beta should've been around 100 and it was only 34 and the nurse said no way it was anything but a chemical:shrug:

Thanks nimbec:hugs: I was starting to feel like a heel for saying no:wacko: I'll be doing IVF #2 as our last 2 embies (only had 3 eggs and all 3 fertilised which I was super happy about at the time as I was fearing maybe the sperm couldn't penetrate the eggs' shells and that was our issue) apparently either didn't make it to day 5 or weren't deemed viable for the freezing process so no frosties. So yeah, no choice but doing IVF #2. Although this time we'll be doing short protocol in the hopes it will give me more eggs since the long protocol suppressed me way too much plus they didn't give me a high enough dose of Bemfola (seeing as how I only got 3 eggs and they aim for 8-12):wacko: I also developed a non-functional cyst during down regulation which meant I had to down regulate for an extra week. They said with my hormone levels being so good we should be able to get more eggs out of me this time. I'm guessing AF will come around January 8th so will be starting stims around there. They always force you to take 1 cycle break between treatments plus they go on Christmas vacation between the 23rd/24th December until 2nd of January so couldn't have started this cycle no matter what. Plus I think after a CP they definitely want you taking a 1 cycle break. 

Sorry AF came, I think it's normal to have a sliver of hope that you'll get pregnant naturally during your wait to start again. It does happen for some:shrug: Sorry you'll have to delay stims a bit but hopefully you'll get your BFP this time:hugs:


----------



## miranda007

Hey!! I wrote a big message yesterday and it didn't post!! Damn thing. 
But wanted to say Cassie when I read what your sister did I nearly cried (doesn't take much these days!). That is so so cruel. 

You're young - I'd only put one in. And I haven't done too much reading but I know enough. 

Kat - I think I remember your messages from another forum - your family sounds horrible. Horrendous. . You're right to give them some distance. 

Tina - I always had that hope I'd get pregnant naturally between staring IVF. Miracles can happen. 

Unlucky 41 - congrats on your new job! 

All good with me. Decided to forgive my sister and my mum - well try to move on. It wasn't deliberate. My sister is the person whose whole world revolves around her. And hard to consider others feelings. Want to go into January being all zen and happy. So that's what I need right now so I'm just like - let it go! 
I had dinner tonight with two of my husband's friends wives who are due any day. Argh!! I remember when we were trying around the same time. Kind of annoying. I just feel like all this wasted time has gone by - sometimes I get so angry. Brings up frustrations (that I've tried to put behind me) that my husband waited 15 months after we got married to get a sperm test. He warned me we'd have trouble when we dated because of a surgery he had when he was younger. And it feels like we should (well he) should have been onto it sooner. Anyway, can't change the past. But there a big difference in those years after you're 34! Now our second wedding anniversary comes up in Feb and god i hope I'm pregnant. IVF journey has been so slow. But keeping positive (trying too) we will get there. 

I'm guessing period will come 5th January so they'll track me after 10 days? I don't even know how it works. Must call - might try and fit in a little get away somewhere. 

Nearly get the genetic testing results back soon...hopefully it's by Christmas! I just want to know.


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> kato79 said:
> 
> 
> [*cassie:* your sister sounds toxic! I have a number of toxic people in my family (my mother, aunt (mother's sister), 2 older brothers and my older sister plus it sounds like my mother's mother was also toxic) so know how _that_ goes:dohh: I highly suspect they all have narcissistic personality disorder with the 1 brother being the most malignant. I'm the chosen family scapegoat despite being the youngest:nope: My best advice would be to stop talking to her about you going through ivf, especially the emotional stuff. She sounds like she's delighting in your pain which many with e.g. Npd do (they're not called emotional vampires for nothing). Don't give her anything emotionally, brush things off and say everything's going great and you'll let her know when there's something to tell, then change the subject to something that interests her e.g her baby. When she starts talking about her baby, listen for a few minutes feigning interest so she can't say you don't care and then say you need to be somewhere and will talk later. Maybe cut down on your contact with her in general? You need to protect your emotional well-being, especially when going through ivf. I've been giving the polite brush off to my toxic siblings for a while now and they've been leaving me alone for some months now which i'm super grateful for. I can't handle them making my infertility about them and my extra malignant brother constantly putting me down in his condescending, arrogant manner and being cruel whenever i try to enforce healthy, normal boundaries.
> 
> .
> 
> yes i completely agree that my sister has a narcissistic disorder, she is only happy when she bringing other people down... ie bitching about everyone! and about anything/everything... its so horrible! but dont dare say anything about her to anyone because she will be your worst nightmare... bleh..
> 
> thing is, i dont talk to her much anyway... she lives in a different state to me and when we lived near each-other,we were best friends i could talk to her about anything and she would be great! but since i moved and started ivf she has become nasty... i think its because she has been with her now husband for almost 10 years and she hasn't fallen pregnant in this time either.. yet her 16yr old daughter did..so i think she is jealous
> 
> i think it is the best thing to do just politely brush people off which i am learning to do..
> 
> I'm sorry about your brother constantly putting you down its not very nice at all.i think sometimes people really need to learn if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all!
> 
> we sound very similar! im the youngest too and my sisters/mum like to make my infertility about them too! gosh people can be so arrogant!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Sorry first noticed this post now:wacko: My DHs tendency to be distracted must have rubbed off:haha:

No I wouldn't think you should tell others about her either! Especially people you feel see her as being a good person 8e.g any other narcisstic people in your family or family memebers that are enablers of her behaviour). There are support forums out there for people that have toxic relatives in their lives. I'm on Reddit's raisedbynarcissists but haven't been on much these last few months. But maybe you could try going on it? I've learned a lot about how to cope with my own family from being on it.

I've learned the best way to handle a narcissist is to either go low contact or evt. no contact if things are really bad. I think enforcing certain boundaries is also good although I do know narcissists detest boundaries. The narcs in my life seem to get really pissed off about it but oh well, it's not my problem how they react if I've been doing it in a polite manner! Trying non-defensive communication can also be good, I'm learning to do it at the moment e.g. "I'm sorry you see it that way" or "I don't accept your definition of me", responses like that.

Unfortunately narcissists don't care about your feelings and how they affect you. Actually many of them delight in hurting you, they enjoy seeing your pain! They know full well what they are doing and do everything on purpose. Which is why trying to have a respectful, loving relationship with one is impossible! They refuse to see an issue in what they say and do and therefore it's pointless to get them to seek professional help. They always shift blame so all the problems in the relationship are all entirely your fault (my brother is a pro at this) or they totally gaslight and say they don't know what you're talking about. I tried for years to get my brother to see I wasn't this awful, selfish human being he constantly makes me out to be - with 0 success. It's an utter waste of time and energy and I've utterly given up. I think I'll end up going no contact with him in the near future because he's so malignant. For my own emotional and psychological health plus to protect my future child from being groomed by my siblings and their kids to be the next family scapegoat!

So sorry you come from a similiar background:hugs: It's probably best to avoid them as much as possible and just act positive about your IVF journey, saying "Oh everything's going great! But I'd rather hear about (insert subject that interests and is preferably about them here)." Demeaning but can be good when trying to avoid giving them emotional ammunition they can use against you:nope:



miranda007 said:


> Hey!! I wrote a big message yesterday and it didn't post!! Damn thing.
> But wanted to say Cassie when I read what your sister did I nearly cried (doesn't take much these days!). That is so so cruel.
> 
> You're young - I'd only put one in. And I haven't done too much reading but I know enough.
> 
> Kat - I think I remember your messages from another forum - your family sounds horrible. Horrendous. . You're right to give them some distance.
> 
> Tina - I always had that hope I'd get pregnant naturally between staring IVF. Miracles can happen.
> 
> Unlucky 41 - congrats on your new job!
> 
> All good with me. Decided to forgive my sister and my mum - well try to move on. It wasn't deliberate. My sister is the person whose whole world revolves around her. And hard to consider others feelings. Want to go into January being all zen and happy. So that's what I need right now so I'm just like - let it go!
> I had dinner tonight with two of my husband's friends wives who are due any day. Argh!! I remember when we were trying around the same time. Kind of annoying. I just feel like all this wasted time has gone by - sometimes I get so angry. Brings up frustrations (that I've tried to put behind me) that my husband waited 15 months after we got married to get a sperm test. He warned me we'd have trouble when we dated because of a surgery he had when he was younger. And it feels like we should (well he) should have been onto it sooner. Anyway, can't change the past. But there a big difference in those years after you're 34! Now our second wedding anniversary comes up in Feb and god i hope I'm pregnant. IVF journey has been so slow. But keeping positive (trying too) we will get there.
> 
> I'm guessing period will come 5th January so they'll track me after 10 days? I don't even know how it works. Must call - might try and fit in a little get away somewhere.
> 
> Nearly get the genetic testing results back soon...hopefully it's by Christmas! I just want to know.


Thanks miranda:hugs: Yeah I've finally seen how my family is full of nothing but narcissists and enablers that are out to make me miserable for telling the truth and pointing out the toxic dysfunction going on. I just can't have these people in my life anymore:nope: My narcissistic mother I can somewhat handle (she's also almost 80 so may be soon rid of her, as awful as that sounds but she started the scapegoating of me from since the day I was born) but my narcissistic siblings are completely impossible so they'll have to go at some point. I just can't handle the backlash rigth now going no contact would create (my enabler cousin and my brother's enabler wife will go nuts and my narcissistic siblings will just hurl a tidal wave of more abuse and invalidation:nope:) so waiting until I've gotten pregnant and had a baby - my former therapist also agreed that this was the best course of action for me (she was the one that helped me really see my mother is toxic) and will give me more time to emotionally distant myself from them all.

Awww I can imagine seeing the wives must have be hard, especially when you all started trying around the same time:hugs: As to your DH, I think it's hard for some men to admit they might be the issue. Many of them seem to think it makes them less of a man or something. I hope you get the results very soon and FXed for a BFP for you this time :dust:


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls! Well... It's morning in the UK anyhow! Hope everyone is well. Sorry I've not been around much, I go on my holidays in 3 days time and I've just been so busy and distracted with packing, last minute shopping and printing off documents that I feel like I've abandoned everyone! 

Miss cassie...my opinion on transferring 2 is different. My cousin transferred 2 Embies 10 years ago and now has beautiful twin girls. In my situation personally I only had 2 embryos. We transferred 1 which didn't take and now we have to pay another £1500 to transfer the final one. I do wish that we had transferred both now so we wouldn't incur the extra costs. I am 28 and was given such high hopes of the first cycle working only for it to be BFN. 

Kat, great news that your BETA is down to zero. I guess it's a relief that your body is back to normal now and you can focus on your next cycle. Sending you big hugs xx 

Miranda, it takes a bigger person to forgive and move on so well done you for focusing on what is right for your upcoming cycle. Sorry that you had to endure a dinner with heavily pregnant ladies :( all of my friends have too gone through pregnancies since we started TTC 2 1/2 years ago. It's tough, but all I can say is try to focus on the good things that are coming your way shortly! 

AFM CD29, I knew my period would be late because I am going on holiday. I really don't want to be on a heavy period whilst I'm wearing swimwear. I took a test a couple of days ago, it was negative. And I don't feel pregnant anyhow so it's just a waiting game now for the witch to show up. 

Xx


----------



## KatO79

tinadecember said:


> Kat, great news that your BETA is down to zero. I guess it's a relief that your body is back to normal now and you can focus on your next cycle. Sending you big hugs xx

Yeah I guess and that it's all over and done with. Now I can move on emotionally and get myself mentally prepared to go through IVF #2. It'll be a relief though to be doing short protocol instead of long protocol this time:thumbup: I should be able to get more eggs, also based on my previous IUI cycles where I was on around 60-70 something IU of Puregon and got most of the time 2 eggs on it. So with the right dose I should be able to get up to 6-8 eggs next round, hopefully a bit more.




tinadecember said:


> AFM CD29, I knew my period would be late because I am going on holiday. I really don't want to be on a heavy period whilst I'm wearing swimwear. I took a test a couple of days ago, it was negative. And I don't feel pregnant anyhow so it's just a waiting game now for the witch to show up.
> 
> Xx

Sorry you got a BFN tina:hugs: Here's hoping you get your BFP after your FET:thumbup:

AFM finally bought DH his Christmas present Friday:wacko: Ended up getting him a new pair of everyday shoes since the pair I got him a few years ago are completely worn down:wacko: He's first buying his gift for me today though, total procrastinator:haha: 

We looked at another house yesterday (trying to find a place closer to DH's new job) and it was a really nice house so we may very well bid on it. Another house we were interested in looking at sold in the meantime (saw it on the net late last week and it's now gone:shrug:) and there are no other nice houses for sale in the area we want to move to in our price range so may need to get a move on with the one we saw yesterday:winkwink: DH said he'll call them today and ask if we can get a list of any flaws in the house (the owner was advised to first get someone in to get one done once someone was more seriously interested since it's pretty expensive and is only good for 6 months) so we know for sure there are no major issues, despite the fact the owners said that they're pretty sure there aren't any major issues (may very well be the truth but probably good to see what a professional says).


----------



## tinadecember

Kat, I didn't realise that you are going through a whole fresh cycle again! For some reason I was under the impression that you was transferring a frostie. What date is your cycle likely to start? I too has a pretty poor response to the meds first time around. We got 8 eggs but the consultant gave me assurances that we would have in the range of 12-15 so I felt gutted when I was told 8 as only 2 survived in the end. 

Sorry that you're having trouble finding the right house for you guys! If this is the one though I think you're right to move quickly, especially if the houses are getting snapped up like hot cakes! 

AFM my period finally arrived last night. It's 6am here in the UK and I've been lay awake in bed for over a hour with terrible cramps. Just waiting for the meds to kick in and then I'm going to try and get some more sleep. 

I need to make the all important call to the hospital today to tell them to take my frozie out of it's frozen home! We are transferring this cycle yesssss!!! I've worked out that transfer date should be around 10th January, if all goes to plan 

Xx


----------



## KatO79

tinadecember said:


> Kat, I didn't realise that you are going through a whole fresh cycle again! For some reason I was under the impression that you was transferring a frostie. What date is your cycle likely to start? I too has a pretty poor response to the meds first time around. We got 8 eggs but the consultant gave me assurances that we would have in the range of 12-15 so I felt gutted when I was told 8 as only 2 survived in the end.
> 
> Sorry that you're having trouble finding the right house for you guys! If this is the one though I think you're right to move quickly, especially if the houses are getting snapped up like hot cakes!
> 
> AFM my period finally arrived last night. It's 6am here in the UK and I've been lay awake in bed for over a hour with terrible cramps. Just waiting for the meds to kick in and then I'm going to try and get some more sleep.
> 
> I need to make the all important call to the hospital today to tell them to take my frozie out of it's frozen home! We are transferring this cycle yesssss!!! I've worked out that transfer date should be around 10th January, if all goes to plan
> 
> Xx


Unfortunately we don't have any frosties to transfer since my other 2 embies apparently either didn't make it to day 5 or weren't deemed viable for freezing :cry: My RE was also about to convert to an IUI since they knew I'd have max 4 eggs since I only had 4 follies until I told her we'd been through 6 medicated IUIs and I'd gotten AF every single time (so IUIs don't work for us at all!). She thought I'd only had 3 IUIs for some reason. AF should be here around January 8th unless the CP makes her come a bit later:shrug: I'll be doing short protocol since long protocol apparently results in suppressing me way too much:nope:

Yeah seems houses that are of a decent size and look nice go fairly quickly:nope: All the other houses for sale right now are either way too expensive for our budget, too small or butt ugly:dohh:

Here's hopng your FET goes well:flower:


----------



## Unlucky41

Tina 10 Jan is very soon! 

Kat hunting for the right house for the right price takes ages. I hope you find something suitable and in the right price range! 

What is everyone doing for xmas? Only two more sleeps for us. Going to attempt and make a fruit tart haven't baked for two years or more! 

Tomorrow half day at work then attempt to make the tart. Have a ice cream cake in the freezer as back up. 

Yesterday we found out our little cousin is pregnant at 27. She only got married in March and she did say she would try after six months. Can't help to feel upset that why didn't isn't it the same for everyone!


----------



## tinadecember

:( unlucky, I've been in your situation before. Though we want to be happy for them because we wouldn't wish infertility on anyone it really really hurts to find out that it's happened so easily for someone else. One of my friends has had 2 babies in the time that we've been trying! 

My Christmas plans will be relaxing on a beach in Tenerife! We are flying out for some Christmas sun tomorrow morning so I imagine today is going to be a busy day for me. Think we will get a Chinese takeaway tonight! 

Kat, sorry that you've had so many failed IUIs. I did a short protocol for my first round of ICSI and although it didn't work out for us I send you all the luck in the world! 

AFM a friend of mine has this morning given me hope that this journey can have a happy ending. She too did her first round of IVF at the same time as I did in September and we both suffered BFNs. Fast forward to December and she has just completed her FET and found out yesterday that she is pregnant! 
I called the hospital yesterday morning to arrange my FET so just waiting on a call back with confirmation

Xx


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Tina 10 Jan is very soon!
> 
> Kat hunting for the right house for the right price takes ages. I hope you find something suitable and in the right price range!
> 
> What is everyone doing for xmas? Only two more sleeps for us. Going to attempt and make a fruit tart haven't baked for two years or more!
> 
> Tomorrow half day at work then attempt to make the tart. Have a ice cream cake in the freezer as back up.
> 
> Yesterday we found out our little cousin is pregnant at 27. She only got married in March and she did say she would try after six months. Can't help to feel upset that why didn't isn't it the same for everyone!


Thanks:flower: Yes it probably can. But I think in our case it'll go quickly since there aren't many houses for sale in that area that are both nice and that we can afford. If the house we saw last time looks good, we're planning on bidding:happydance: We'll be taking a 2nd look between Christmas and New Years and wait on that condition report til shortly after New Years, just to be sure there aren't any serious issues.

This year DH and I will be going to his parents' house (since it was my narcissistic mother's turn last year). The plan was to have a Chrsitmas lunch at my mother's on Saturday but then she called DH and cancelled, citing she couldn't cope. DH offered to buy all the food but she insisted and then talked about how she's upset my narcissistic brother is no contact with her (she twice verbally went after his enabler wife since she deems her not good enough for my "oh so perfect", yet highly abusive to me, brother). Then she suddenly called my DH yesterday and said that the truth was her sister (another narcissist in the family, thank God she lives in Spain:dohh:) was staying with her because she'd gotten into a fight with my cousin's DH (my aunt was originally staying with them) and my mother and aunt didn't want anyone to know my aunt was now staying at my mother's, even lying to the police when they called since my cousin called my aunt in as a missing person. But now they've told everyone and I now fear my mother will want us to come by anyway:nope: Yeah, dysfunction running rampant as usual and Christmas never being an exception:dohh: I just hope my cousin doesn't suddenly write to me to complain about my mother, basically the only time she contacts me these past couple of years. Plus we'll see how long my aunt ends up staying, her and my mother usually end up in a huge fight after longer periods of time together.

Sorry Unlucky about your cousin getting pregnant so easily:hugs: It's so hard to see everyone around you have an easier time of conceiving.



tinadecember said:


> :( unlucky, I've been in your situation before. Though we want to be happy for them because we wouldn't wish infertility on anyone it really really hurts to find out that it's happened so easily for someone else. One of my friends has had 2 babies in the time that we've been trying!
> 
> My Christmas plans will be relaxing on a beach in Tenerife! We are flying out for some Christmas sun tomorrow morning so I imagine today is going to be a busy day for me. Think we will get a Chinese takeaway tonight!
> 
> Kat, sorry that you've had so many failed IUIs. I did a short protocol for my first round of ICSI and although it didn't work out for us I send you all the luck in the world!
> 
> AFM a friend of mine has this morning given me hope that this journey can have a happy ending. She too did her first round of IVF at the same time as I did in September and we both suffered BFNs. Fast forward to December and she has just completed her FET and found out yesterday that she is pregnant!
> I called the hospital yesterday morning to arrange my FET so just waiting on a call back with confirmation
> 
> Xx


Thanks tina:hugs: Yeah it was so hard to get through them, especially since my IUI RE was so super positive about our chances for IUI working for us:nope: I only ever got AF and BFNs with them. As hard as my CP was, at least it's progress in a way and shows IVF may very well work for us.

Congrats to your friend, such a great story:happydance: Here's hoping we all get as lucky in January/February :dust:

Hope you have a great vacation :flower:


----------



## miranda007

Hey!
Yeah people getting pregnant around you is hard. Tina, I've had a friend have two babies since we started trying too. Sucks! 

Kat - have you started stimming yet? Hopefully the short protocol goes well for u. It's really disappointing when you expect more I've been there..For my 1st cycle 10 good follicles there (and got hopeful) but only 4 were released. And the next cycle 6 released. And in between there was a cancelled cycle when she said there wasn't enough. But we had good survival rates after Day 5 so can't complain - but still I wanted more. I really think they'll tweak it and you'll be sweet this round. 

Tina - 10th of Jan it is. Whoo hoo. Exciting that u have a date. You'll be a little ahead of me. My period should come 5th Jan so then it's 2 weeks from that date I'm guessing. 

Unlucky 41 - the tart sounds YUM!! 

as for me.. So for Xmas every year we alternate between families. Last year's was my husband's family - he only has his brother, his wife and their daughter (who's a bit spoilt) They aren't the biggest conversationalist's so it's just a bit boring - I don't think I've ever really laughed over there. I find conversation a bit hard. Anyway, we were there for 6 hours last time.. it was too long. (but they could be interfering and awful, which they aren't, so shouldn't complain - no in-law situation is easy) This year it's my families turn.. Whoo hoo!! We're very different. I'm one of 6 kids and we have all partners.. and my two nephews who are awesome.. So it's 17 around the table and lots of laughs and hard to get words in. 

My sister's pregnant, my Mum told her just to not go on and on about it on xmas day, but I think I'm at a good place about it now. Only taken me a month! lol 

My Dr rang quickly yesterday just wanted to say there was a polyp and it was benine. So that's good. I said dammit thought u were ringing with our genetic testing results. Come on already... But actually it will probably be another week because it takes a month. 

We've booked a get away for New Years Eve!!! Going to Port Lincoln as we've wanted to do the cage diving with the sharks. We've wanted to do it since our honeymoon in Cape Town because we went but no sharks came near the boat. And we'll go swimming with the sea lions the day before. (Different area!).. We would actually have wanted to do the Milford Track in NZ. but tickets sell out in May to do the walk.. and of course, I thought I'd be pregnant by now.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Hey!
> Yeah people getting pregnant around you is hard. Tina, I've had a friend have two babies since we started trying too. Sucks!
> 
> Kat - have you started stimming yet? Hopefully the short protocol goes well for u. It's really disappointing when you expect more I've been there..For my 1st cycle 10 good follicles there (and got hopeful) but only 4 were released. And the next cycle 6 released. And in between there was a cancelled cycle when she said there wasn't enough. But we had good survival rates after Day 5 so can't complain - but still I wanted more. I really think they'll tweak it and you'll be sweet this round.
> 
> Tina - 10th of Jan it is. Whoo hoo. Exciting that u have a date. You'll be a little ahead of me. My period should come 5th Jan so then it's 2 weeks from that date I'm guessing.
> 
> Unlucky 41 - the tart sounds YUM!!
> 
> as for me.. So for Xmas every year we alternate between families. Last year's was my husband's family - he only has his brother, his wife and their daughter (who's a bit spoilt) They aren't the biggest conversationalist's so it's just a bit boring - I don't think I've ever really laughed over there. I find conversation a bit hard. Anyway, we were there for 6 hours last time.. it was too long. (but they could be interfering and awful, which they aren't, so shouldn't complain - no in-law situation is easy) This year it's my families turn.. Whoo hoo!! We're very different. I'm one of 6 kids and we have all partners.. and my two nephews who are awesome.. So it's 17 around the table and lots of laughs and hard to get words in.
> 
> My sister's pregnant, my Mum told her just to not go on and on about it on xmas day, but I think I'm at a good place about it now. Only taken me a month! lol
> 
> My Dr rang quickly yesterday just wanted to say there was a polyp and it was benine. So that's good. I said dammit thought u were ringing with our genetic testing results. Come on already... But actually it will probably be another week because it takes a month.
> 
> We've booked a get away for New Years Eve!!! Going to Port Lincoln as we've wanted to do the cage diving with the sharks. We've wanted to do it since our honeymoon in Cape Town because we went but no sharks came near the boat. And we'll go swimming with the sea lions the day before. (Different area!).. We would actually have wanted to do the Milford Track in NZ. but tickets sell out in May to do the walk.. and of course, I thought I'd be pregnant by now.


Nope they couldn't reach to stim me, do an ER and then an ET before Christmas since they're closed between Christmas and New Years (so closed between and including December 23rd and January 1st):nope: Besides I think I'd be on a forced 1 cycle break anyway, especially because of the CP:shrug: They also were using those days from just as I started bleeding to test my HCG every few days to make sure it was going down. AF will be here around January 8th so will start around there. 6 sounds pretty good to me since I only had 3:wacko: Maybe I would've had a better chance at having frosties.

Wow sounds great, have fun on your New Years vacation! DH and I will be going over to his little brother's and girlfriend's apartment and have dinner with them, DH's big brother, their cousin and 1-2 other people (I think very close friends?). Then later after dinner more of the little brother's and girlfriend's friends will come over.


----------



## Unlucky41

Just popping in to say Merry Christmas! Hope we all can enjoy this festive season with family andfriends!


----------



## KatO79

Yes Merry Christmas everyone:happydance:

Celebrated Christmas at my in-laws' last night. Had a great dinner of sugared potatoes, warm red cabbage with cranberries, apples & prunes and my mock duck while everyone else had real duck and pork roast:winkwink: Then we had ris a la mande (a type of rice pudding with almond pieces) with warm cherry sauce for dessert. Also managed to open all the presents:winkwink: Then came the traditional Trivial Pursuit game: DH, my FIL and me won against DH's little brother, my MIL, my MIL's mother and DH's big brother:happydance: Tonight we go see my narcissistic mother (my narcissistic aunt left for Spain) and tomorrow is a Christmas lunch with DH's whole family: cousins, aunts, uncles, DH's big brother's 2 kids (they spent last night with the ex-wife since it was her turn to have them) ect. are coming so we'lll be 16 people that day at my in-laws':wacko:

Of course didn't hear from my narcissistic siblings at all yesterday (although my brother liked my status last night on FB but no comment or wishing me a Merry Christmas) but I'm not surprised as they've been ostracizing me, especially this past year :shrug: My brother hasn't sent me a Christmas card the last couple of years.


----------



## MissCassie

Just popping in to say Merry Christmas ladies!! Hope you've all had an amazing day :) xx


----------



## Jean40

I think I'll be doing another FET in February. I had my first FET November 3, chemical pregnancy. I was still getting positive HPTs the past couple weeks, so beta on Monday was 50 (my highest beta in November was 23.5), Thursday was 40, doing another one tomorrow and doctor appointment Tuesday. RE thinks I had some fetal tissue left from the first FET and I think I passed that Christmas morning. I had been spotting for a week and a half, then it picked up a little bit Tuesday and Wednesday evenings, then heavier Christmas Eve and really heavy Christmas day. It's back to spotting now. I have no idea WHEN I can do my next FET now that this happened. Last week, they were talking about doing a D&C, but I think it's all out now, will see Tuesday. Just last week, I was thinking AF was coming and was hoping to start my BCP.


----------



## KatO79

Jean40 said:


> I think I'll be doing another FET in February. I had my first FET November 3, chemical pregnancy. I was still getting positive HPTs the past couple weeks, so beta on Monday was 50 (my highest beta in November was 23.5), Thursday was 40, doing another one tomorrow and doctor appointment Tuesday. RE thinks I had some fetal tissue left from the first FET and I think I passed that Christmas morning. I had been spotting for a week and a half, then it picked up a little bit Tuesday and Wednesday evenings, then heavier Christmas Eve and really heavy Christmas day. It's back to spotting now. I have no idea WHEN I can do my next FET now that this happened. Last week, they were talking about doing a D&C, but I think it's all out now, will see Tuesday. Just last week, I was thinking AF was coming and was hoping to start my BCP.


Hi Jean:flower:

I'm so sorry your CP has been so long and difficult:hugs: I hope that it's over for you so you can emotionally and physically move on to getting ready for your next FET i February.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies can I join? I am WTT for February for my second. Nervous for my first go at frozen ivf will transfer one frosty have two total. Natural cycle (male infertility factor ) So transfer is unknown maybe mid February. I'm going for my cd3 test and one other test next month just waiting for my period to come in Jan! :)


----------



## almosthere

Jean I'm sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy I hope you next cycle gives you a bfp!


----------



## miranda007

Welcome Jean and Almosthere.

Jean - sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy. It's a sign that your body knows what it has to do.

Almosthere - welcome. Wow I saw your signature 42 hours labour for your little bundle of joy. Yikes! I'm doing my first frozen transfer too! I'm a bit nervous as well. We did ISCI too because of male factor. Maybe I'm nervous because I'm so used to the issue being on my husband's side.. so if the embryo doesn't take I guess it's because of me. But can't think of that. Just being trying to justify some of the nervousness to myself. But trying to think positively!! 

Kat - xmas sounds great. Board game sounds fun.. glad u guys won. Mock Duck? are you a vegetarian? me too! 

Hope everyone had a great christmas! We had a great one. This year was my families turn not my husband's fam.. yes!!! 

I think we're all in for a lucky January and Feb! I've got a good feeling


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat - xmas sounds great. Board game sounds fun.. glad u guys won. Mock Duck? are you a vegetarian? me too!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great christmas! We had a great one. This year was my families turn not my husband's fam.. yes!!!
> 
> I think we're all in for a lucky January and Feb! I've got a good feeling


Well I'm actually a pescetarian so I do eat fish and shellfish:winkwink: But since my MIL was serving both duck and roast pork for Christmas (both very traditional here although not many make both!) I had to figure something else out and thought Mock Duck was perfect. The ones we buy taste really good if fried on a pan with butter for about 10 minutes. I tried it once from a microwave (DH's big brother's horrible MIL "prepared" it) and it wasn't good:wacko: Glad that your Christmas went well!

Here's hoping you're right! I'm turning 37 in May so really need my BFP next month:happydance:


----------



## miranda007

Me too - I'm 37 in November.. God I hate seeing that written down! Trying not to worry think about it. Getting older in fertility land sucks. Here's hoping things work out for us both - and everyone else here - this January and February. 
Still waiting on the results from our genetic testing.. This Thursday it will be a month.. That's how long we waited last time. Would like to know before the end of the year. Anyway, trying to keep busy!!


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Me too - I'm 37 in November.. God I hate seeing that written down! Trying not to worry think about it. Getting older in fertility land sucks. Here's hoping things work out for us both - and everyone else here - this January and February.
> Still waiting on the results from our genetic testing.. This Thursday it will be a month.. That's how long we waited last time. Would like to know before the end of the year. Anyway, trying to keep busy!!


Lucky, you're 6 months younger than me :haha: But yeah, it really stinks:nope: Makes me regret not starting 2-3 years sooner. If I'd known we would have fertility problems, that's what I would've done. Yep, it'd be nice if we all got our BFPs:happydance:

Hope you get those results very, very soon! But one could be afraid they might first be in after the holidays?


----------



## Jean40

Dropping beta again, nothing seen on ultrasound in uterus or tubes. Waiting for blood draw then getting methotrexate shot in an hour. Can't continue with another FET for 6 weeks after beta in 0 .


----------



## haleiwamama

Im still on the fence about starting my FET this January because Im still breastfeeding and dont want to stop. My baby is 7.5 months old today.

The doctor insists I wean but Ive read so many stories about women that have done FETs while nursing... I want to try that. Have any of you done that? 

My plan is to switch the bcp to the minipill and skip medrol and doxy altogether, so I would only take estrogen and progesterone which Ive already cleared with the pediatrician and he says its ok for baby. I have also checked my prolactin levels and they are within the normal (not pregnant) range. 

I will have to lie to my doctor about breastfeeding...but I have high hopes it would work... The only thing that is making me insecure is the possibility of my milk drying out... 

Some people say I should wait ... but the fact is, unless Im willing to wait until my baby is 3yo Im gonna have the same problem, except I'll be even older...I hope you ladies can give me some positive reinforcement!


----------



## Unlucky41

Haleiwamama Sorry I have no experience. We only get got two blastocyst after five ivf cycle hence we wouldn't risk wasting our precious embyro if the doctor said they was less chance. How many frozen embryos do you have? 

Hope you find the solution for you. 

AFM Took my last pill yesterday waiting for AF to come over next few days. Hopefully January/ Feb 2016 is a good time for us all!


----------



## haleiwamama

Unlucky41 said:


> Haleiwamama Sorry I have no experience. We only get got two blastocyst after five ivf cycle hence we wouldn't risk wasting our precious embyro if the doctor said they was less chance. How many frozen embryos do you have?
> 
> Hope you find the solution for you.
> 
> AFM Took my last pill yesterday waiting for AF to come over next few days. Hopefully January/ Feb 2016 is a good time for us all!

we have 11 frozen embryos... Im just no so sure that the doctors are right when they say there's less of a chance...I know theres less of a chance at natural cycles, but we would be using estrogen to build the lining and progesterone plus my embryos are great quality and Im only 33. I probably would feel different if I were older and my embryos werent high quality ...

Good luck on your cycle!! You're gonna have a halloween baby!!


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh wow that is a lot of embryos. Yes actually if you are not doing a natural cycle it probably won't make a difference. You should ask why? 

Hmm I am trying not to get my hopes up. Really really hope this will work can't do another cycle. Five is just so many.


----------



## Unlucky41

Jean I hope this nightmare is behind you soon! 

Kat did you put a bid on a house? 

Counting down to 2016. Hope this is the lucky year and get that bfp once more.


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat did you put a bid on a house?


Not yet. We went to see it a 2nd time yesterday with DH's parents and they were very enthusiastic about it, much more so than the other house we showed them last time:thumbup: The owner said that the condition report should come before New Years (he'll send it via email to DH as soon as he gets it) so we'll first take a look at it when we get it to be absolutely sure there aren't any major flaws before bidding (the owners were very open about 2-3 very, very minor issues that they know about). We may have to practically bid the amount they want though since they don't seem in any huge rush to sell, despite the fact they've bought their new house already (we'll be practically neighbours if DH and I get this house) and it's also only been on the market for a little over 3 months.

If we do get the house, I can put up a pic if anyone's interested:winkwink:


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! 
I should be doing my first ivf in late jan/early Feb. 
I've been on birth control pills since November. And this month I had laparoscopic and hysteroscopic surgery with ovarian drilling (yay, PCOS). 
Just waiting for my surgical follow up and ivf orientation. 
The waiting is killing me!


----------



## haleiwamama

Unlucky41 said:


> Oh wow that is a lot of embryos. Yes actually if you are not doing a natural cycle it probably won't make a difference. You should ask why?
> 
> Hmm I am trying not to get my hopes up. Really really hope this will work can't do another cycle. Five is just so many.

I'll keep my hopes up for you then! My dream is to have a Halloween baby! I'm a Halloween fanatic lol

As to the RE, I think it's just the nature of the business.. The scientist mantra is "to control and predict"... The vast majority of REs are like this. Here in Hawaii I don't have a lot if doctors to choose from... So I'm planning on just doing a lot if research and just not telling my doctor. 

I'm going to switch the pill they give me for the mini pill and skip medrol and doxyciclyne... Some people take no drugs and their fet works fine. Bottom line is, doctors have opinions too and there are many "truths".


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies, mind if I join you?!
DH and I have been TTC for over 4 years now without the slightest hint of a BFP. We have finally been put on the IVF waiting list after several tests and -35lbs to find out that we're on the short protocol and will be starting ICSI treatment next cycle! AF is due on the 7th, so if all goes to plan we will find out a few days after my birthday if we will finally get pregnant! 
A very happy new year to you all, and hoping 2016 is our year! X


----------



## haleiwamama

Elz said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join you?!
> DH and I have been TTC for over 4 years now without the slightest hint of a BFP. We have finally been put on the IVF waiting list after several tests and -35lbs to find out that we're on the short protocol and will be starting ICSI treatment next cycle! AF is due on the 7th, so if all goes to plan we will find out a few days after my birthday if we will finally get pregnant!
> A very happy new year to you all, and hoping 2016 is our year! X

2016 is your year!! Here's to many 2016 babies to all of us!! Happy new year ladies!!

https://www.instagram.com/p/_9jF-KOT-W/?taken-by=thebubblewhisperer


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome Elz!

Happy New Year ladies! Hope to see heaps of BFPs this year. Waiting for my AF to arrive then let the blood tests begin!


----------



## almosthere

Happy New Year everyone! Here's to us all getting a bfp!

Miranda sounds like we have similar infertility factor. It was very hard for dh it really broke him down but ivf was so worth it. How many frosties do by ou have? Having two makes me nervous in case one doesn't thaw right or of it just doesn't take. Having to do the fresh cycle again would put us behind many months and my son will be 3 in June so I want the kids to be as close in age as possible at this point.


----------



## almosthere

Welcome Elz!


----------



## KatO79

Welcome Timetotry, nice to see you here but sorry you haven't gotten your BFP yet :flower: Do you get to start right after your IVF orientation?



Elz said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join you?!
> DH and I have been TTC for over 4 years now without the slightest hint of a BFP. We have finally been put on the IVF waiting list after several tests and -35lbs to find out that we're on the short protocol and will be starting ICSI treatment next cycle! AF is due on the 7th, so if all goes to plan we will find out a few days after my birthday if we will finally get pregnant!
> A very happy new year to you all, and hoping 2016 is our year! X


Welcome Elz:flower:

So sorry you're also a LTTTC'er:hugs: Is there any reason they're doing ICSI and not "regular" IVF on you? My clinic at the hospital first do ICSI if your 1st IVF results in 0 or a very low fertilisation rate. My AF is due around the 8th and I'll be doing short protocol as well (my 1st IVF was long protocol and suppressed me way too much since I only got 3 good quality eggs; resulted in a CP) so sounds like we're pretty much in synch:winkwink:

AFM nothing much going on. Had a nice New Year's at my youngest BIL's and his girlfriend's apartment although I did drink a tad too much so felt a bit sick most of yesterday:dohh: 

On a more private note I've decided to take another member's advice here and either not post on FB or only post so everyone on my restricted list (my narcissistic siblings, enabler cousin and cousin's daughter) can't see anything. I just don't need any drama or constant reminder that they despise me so much and don't give a hoot about me. My enabler cousin has never once asked me about how assisted conception is going or even if DH ever got a new job which he did. I just need to quit stalking their profiles:dohh: Wish FB had something were you could semi-block people so you can't see them on your friends list and therefore aren't tempted to click on them to see what they're posting.

We got the condition report for the house we looked at and there are a few issues, most we knew about but also a couple we're not sure about so will need to call my FIL and eldest BIL to ask since they're better versed in stuff like that. The owners said they were happy with the report so guessing they're not major issues and it's just stuff we can fix over time:shrug: I'll update when we know. But it doesn't sound like there are any really major issues so still interested.

TTC-wise nothing will be happening until I get to start IVF #2 and expecting AF around the 8th. We did BD 2-3 days before O (which came on time so the CP didn't "mess up" my cycle) but I can tell I'm not pregnant but wasn't expecting to be. We were just taking this cycle as it came to relax and get emotionally and mentally over the CP and prepared for IVF #2.


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat I hope the building issues isn't too significant. Hard to find a place you like within price range etc. 

In relation to fb I am unsure of all the different settings but you can un follow them so their news don't appear. 

AFM: AF came yesterday so by the end of this month hopefully I will be pupo. Really hope it will happen this cycle and not get cancel again!


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat I hope the building issues isn't too significant. Hard to find a place you like within price range etc.
> 
> In relation to fb I am unsure of all the different settings but you can un follow them so their news don't appear.
> 
> AFM: AF came yesterday so by the end of this month hopefully I will be pupo. Really hope it will happen this cycle and not get cancel again!


Already unfollowed them but I still will go in and actively check out their profiles:nope: Which is why it'd be nice if you could hide certain people on your friends list some way. I don't know why I stalk, especially as my narcissistic sister does nothing but post non-stop pics of her 2 kids (the youngest, a 4 year old boy, I've never even met and never will) and occasional posts with quotes about motherhood :dohh: It's actually insane how many pics of her kids she puts up, it's almost pathological and just screams "cry for likes and attention" to me:wacko:

Sorry about AF but great you can get started with your FET!


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks Kat! I think we may have chatted before, over the past couple of years. 
Sorry about the family issues! I totally understand what you mean, I have some people blocked but I still stalk their fb pages.... It's just so tempting! 

My background... I'm 31, ttc 2.5 years, hubby has no issues, it's all me and my PCOS. We did 3 rounds of clomid, followed by 4 attempts at iui (2 of which were cancelled mid cycle). I have never seen a bfp :(
I have had an endometrial biopsy/scratch in the summer. Then I just recently had laparoscopic and hysteroscopic surgery with a d&c and ovarian drilling. 
I have been on birth control for almost 3 cycles now, which sucks! 

I'm not 100% sure what happens next for us. We have 2 appointments in the next week. My doctor has mentioned that they will do bloodwork and ultrasound at some point this month to see where I'm at for number of follicles and how my body is recovering from the drilling. They have said it will likely be Feb we start stimulating. Our next appointments will go over all of this. I don't know about the medications or anything yet, but there was a recent change in our health care system and we found out that this cycle will be funded for us! Which is amazing!! (we just have to pay for drugs, which our benefits cover) 

I'm so anxious to get on with this already! I hope they let us start sooner rather then later!


----------



## KatO79

Timetotry said:


> Thanks Kat! I think we may have chatted before, over the past couple of years.
> Sorry about the family issues! I totally understand what you mean, I have some people blocked but I still stalk their fb pages.... It's just so tempting!
> 
> My background... I'm 31, ttc 2.5 years, hubby has no issues, it's all me and my PCOS. We did 3 rounds of clomid, followed by 4 attempts at iui (2 of which were cancelled mid cycle). I have never seen a bfp :(
> I have had an endometrial biopsy/scratch in the summer. Then I just recently had laparoscopic and hysteroscopic surgery with a d&c and ovarian drilling.
> I have been on birth control for almost 3 cycles now, which sucks!
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what happens next for us. We have 2 appointments in the next week. My doctor has mentioned that they will do bloodwork and ultrasound at some point this month to see where I'm at for number of follicles and how my body is recovering from the drilling. They have said it will likely be Feb we start stimulating. Our next appointments will go over all of this.  I don't know about the medications or anything yet, but there was a recent change in our health care system and we found out that this cycle will be funded for us! Which is amazing!! (we just have to pay for drugs, which our benefits cover)
> 
> I'm so anxious to get on with this already! I hope they let us start sooner rather then later!


Yes I also remember having chatted before:winkwink:

Sorry you've had 4 failed IUIs, I know how much that stinks having been through 6 of them:hugs: Here's hoping IVF is what works for you! 

As to FB: yeah it's super annoying, I always hate myself a bit each time I click and stalk:dohh: I honestly don't know why I bother when I know how emotionally toxic my siblings are and how much they don't care about me, despite they've both said they love me although they haven't said it for a super long time. My brother being the worst of course since he constantly puts me down every single time we have contact (telling me how selfish, childish, evil I am and how much like our toxic mother I am :( ) plus will also gaslight me (rewrite history) so I'm always the wrong, selfish one and he looks like the innocent one, at least that is when he isn't silent treatmenting me which is what he's been doing the past year (although he stopped answering my emails a little over 2 years ago). All because I politely asked him to stop putting me down! Him and his enabler wife didn't even respond to my birthday wishes on FB this year, totally ignored me and responded and liked pretty much everyone else's. I'll also sometimes check out my enabler cousin's profile which I also need to stop doing. I'm planning on going no contact with them all but going to wait until I get my BFP and have had a baby, as per my former therapist's instructions (still have some contact with her; stopped due to how much it was costing).


----------



## miranda007

Hey! Happy new year and welcome to everyone. 

Hi haleiwamama - I'm sorry I have no experience in breast feeding and FET. But why would you have to wait 3 years - do you mean until you finish breast feeding your child? a year breast feeding is pretty decent. 

Unlucky41 yeah 5 cycles is a lot. I dont know how you did it.. I guess you just do dont you? Hopefully Jan/Feb is lucky for us all

Elz Welcome! wow down 35 pounds. That takes a lot of hard work. Good for you! 

Timetotry ah you poor thing.. 3 cycles of birth control would suck. We had to have a few months break between things and even though I knew there was little chance of falling pregnant naturally at least I thought there was some hope. Hopefully youll get some answers this week. And yeah for health cover covering it!

almost here. Yeah my husband had low in motility and the other two areas they test. It was a really tough time finding out that's for sure. What was the hardest was not the result it was the fact that he finally got tested 15 months after we got married - and he told me when we were dating we could have trouble (from a previous surgery when he was younger) and was going to get tested before and I said. I love you anyway. So I just felt like that 15 months was crucial (as I'm 36 now) and I get so annoyed at that lost time. I was super peeved at the time. It took me months not to burst into tears about it. I feel like we should have been onto it sooner! Well he. Anyway, I've really had to try and forgive and move forward. It's been hard but looking at what we should have done.. or what he could have done isn't helpful. So we did two egg pick ups.. from the first Ive got 3 frosties in the fridge (that are genetically tested) and waiting on the results from the second round. 
Can totally understand wanting them to not be so far apart. Youve got that success the first time I really think youll be lucky the second time. I also understand the huge desire for wanting to give your little son a sibling. I see my niece who is an only child and it's a bit sad. And the realisation that if we are lucky enough to get pregnant and just have one child, I'll be happy but I'll also feel a bit bad for them. But it doesn't have to be that way it's how you manage it and get lots of their friends over. I'm thinking too far forward! 
Kat - you'll start the stims soon! That's exciting. Hopefully that time after getting the horrible CP news has given you a little bit of a break from it all. People say that - but I just can't stop thinking about it! It's been a month and 3 days for the genetic tests.. i'm calling them tomorrow!! It's Monday, no public holidays.. just give me the damn results! 

As for me - had a great new years day. We went to Adelaide, to a small little fishing town, and did the cage diving with the great white sharks. Was awesome.. not really that scary they're beautiful creatures.. We saw 4 when we were in the cage. And the day before swam with the sea lions - at one stage there was 30 all around us. So playful.


----------



## almosthere

haleiwamama depending on the reason for ivf you may be able to do a all natural cycle with just progesterone that's what I am doing. We can do this because we have infertility on male side if it's female you will prob need those lovely shots that I had with ivf with ICSI. I Hope the natural cycle could be an option for you so you can continue to breast feed. I know it's not the same bonding wise but you could pump and freeze as much milk as possible before ivf too. 

Miranda I totally understand you wanting to start ASAP because of infertility reasons. We had mp odea lf my husbands genetic defect he's apparently had since in the womb! I had this weird intuition that it was going to be a tough road and convinced dh to try when I was 23 and we had a year of no success. We did my first ivf when I was 24 so I feel lucky I'm more nervous now that I'm almost 27 but I know it's still fairly young we were given a 50 50 chance

Unlucky you are amazing 5 cycles wow.


----------



## almosthere

haleiwamama I'm curious what you dr says about chances natural vs medicated my dr told me same chances...I'm wondering if it's because you can control ov with trigger shot but it can be missed if you miss blood work monitoring for a natural cycle?


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> almost here. Yeah my husband had low in motility and the other two areas they test. It was a really tough time finding out that's for sure. What was the hardest was not the result it was the fact that he finally got tested 15 months after we got married - and he told me when we were dating we could have trouble (from a previous surgery when he was younger) and was going to get tested before and I said. I love you anyway. So I just felt like that 15 months was crucial (as I'm 36 now) and I get so annoyed at that lost time. I was super peeved at the time. It took me months not to burst into tears about it. I feel like we should have been onto it sooner! Well he. Anyway, I've really had to try and forgive and move forward. It's been hard but looking at what we should have done.. or what he could have done isn't helpful. So we did two egg pick ups.. from the first Ive got 3 frosties in the fridge (that are genetically tested) and waiting on the results from the second round.
> Can totally understand wanting them to not be so far apart. Youve got that success the first time I really think youll be lucky the second time. I also understand the huge desire for wanting to give your little son a sibling. I see my niece who is an only child and it's a bit sad. And the realisation that if we are lucky enough to get pregnant and just have one child, I'll be happy but I'll also feel a bit bad for them. But it doesn't have to be that way it's how you manage it and get lots of their friends over. I'm thinking too far forward!

miranda: I don't think kids that grow up without a sibling are necessarily missing out on much. Once they start socialising with other kids, it should pose no issue since they can make many friends. Plus if you get 2 kids with different genders, they probably won't play much with each other anyway. Siblings aren't always a blessing, some grow up and aren't good friends when they're older. I grew up in a dysfunctional home (my narcissistic mother and brother emotionally and verbally abused me all my life, still do) and was practically an only child (since my sister is 10 years older and was living with her father and my brother is 23 years older). But I had many issues, including social anxiety, due the abusive home life I came from which made it hard for me to make friends so I was unfortunately a bit of a lonely kid because most kids shyed away and considered me weird. My mother also encouraged us siblings to feel competitive and practically hate each other: I never hated my siblings but it seems to have worked in them hating me.

Anyway I'm generally uncomfortable with people talking about how they want to give their child a sibling when I most likely won't be able to give the one I'm trying for one (since I'm pushing 37 now). If I do get pregnant after this IVF, we wouldn't be ready to do any FETs (if we even have any frosties after IVF #2) until I'm 39-40 and I'll be a bit too old in my estimation to have a kid at that age as I grew up with older parents and it's definitely not fun (my mother was 42, my father 53):nope: If we had to try naturally, I most likely wouldn't get pregnant anyway. So it makes me feel almost selfish for even trying for #1 because what, I'm a horrible woman for trying for a kid when I most likely won't be able to give him/her a sibling in the future? I also think you should have more kids because you want them, not because you feel that it's the "right thing to do" to give them a sibling under the assumption they won't end up lonely: you have no idea how the sibling relationship will develop, despite best efforts to raise them to feel close and be good to each other.


----------



## haleiwamama

almosthere said:


> haleiwamama depending on the reason for ivf you may be able to do a all natural cycle with just progesterone that's what I am doing. We can do this because we have infertility on male side if it's female you will prob need those lovely shots that I had with ivf with ICSI. I Hope the natural cycle could be an option for you so you can continue to breast feed. I know it's not the same bonding wise but you could pump and freeze as much milk as possible before ivf too.
> 
> 
> ...

My doctor says breastfeeding during treatment will lower chances because it acts as a natural contraceptive. I dont like this response for ma y reasons... 1) not everyone is the same. Im breastfeeding quite a bit still (my son likes short breastfeeding sessions) but my prolactin is much lower than it should be at this stage (its within the normal range), 2) doctors definitely disagree about this... I would really like to just go find a doctor that is willing to work with me on this but I live in Hawaii and there are literally only 4 clinics here, so not much of an option. He doesn't do natural cycles either... but Im OK with the medicated cycle... I've researched the drugs thoroughly and checked with my pediatrician too. I did watch a video presentation of a study that compared the results of a medicated and natural cycles in FET and found no significant difference, meaning they have the same success rate (when the issue is male factor)

As to the milk I have some frozen that I can give him and I plan on it, but it might be too late to start pumping again cuz Im getting started in my next period which is in a few days..


----------



## miranda007

Kat I'm really sorry if I offended you. I'm nearly the same age as you and I worry about being an older parent - I'll probably be only to have one child - but trust me I'll be so so so grateful for that blessing. I guess I didn't express what I was feeling very effectively. 
You're right sometimes siblings don't get along, sometimes they do though and that has been my experience - I grew up in a really big family and love my brothers and sister. ( even though at times my sister annoys me a little bit!). And I also have seen my two nephews (who I babysit or see once a week) grow up together and be the best of friends. So everyone has a different experience and comes at it from a different angle. I guess I just get annoyed at myself for not starting sooner and the past two years since we got married - which has just felt like we've been drifting in no man's land - but I'm trying to let that go other wise it's not helpful - and just look forward, be positive and focus on getting pregnant and be grateful for one precious child.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat I'm really sorry if I offended you. I'm nearly the same age as you and I worry about being an older parent - I'll probably be only to have one child - but trust me I'll be so so so grateful for that blessing. I guess I didn't express what I was feeling very effectively.
> You're right sometimes siblings don't get along, sometimes they do though and that has been my experience - I grew up in a really big family and love my brothers and sister. ( even though at times my sister annoys me a little bit!). And I also have seen my two nephews (who I babysit or see once a week) grow up together and be the best of friends. So everyone has a different experience and comes at it from a different angle. I guess I just get annoyed at myself for not starting sooner and the past two years since we got married - which has just felt like we've been drifting in no man's land - but I'm trying to let that go other wise it's not helpful - and just look forward, be positive and focus on getting pregnant and be grateful for one precious child.


Yeah sounds like you came from a normal family - mine was/is unfortunately anything but as you can tell:nope: 

I think worrying you should've started sooner isn't very conductive - been there, done that. You just never know, you may have had problems 2 years ago as well, it's just impossible to know at this point.

I know I waited because I wanted to have a job first but that never worked out, despite me getting 2 educations (First a Masters in Biotechnology, later a Lab Tech degree; I lack experience _and_ connections which unfortunately means no job in this country, you need either/or in academia jobs). I actually moved here with my narcissistic mother and senile father at 16 so I wasn't born here (I was born in the US). So first gave up finding a job 2 years ago since I wanted to give it 1 year with the last education I took. First I got a "pay by the hour" job through someone my narcissistic mother knows but 2-3 months later quit since I was offered a part-time job (I was still applying) but most of the people were really nasty at that place (especially the woman I had to work with most; she was rude from day 1) and the deputy boss (she was practically the boss as the actual boss was soon retiring) fired me for the stupidest of reasons, the vast majority of them were actually fabricated, within my 3 month trial period - they can do that here! She was really nasty about firing me and was rude and even made me cry and didn't seem to care and just wanted me out. So having been fired within that trial period totally messed up any chances of me getting anything, especially when combined with the first 2½ years and then almost 1 year of unemployment after each education, so I quit and told DH we better get started since I was 34 and we couldn't put it off any longer. Applying for jobs beneath my educational level never panned out either, I was always told I was over qualified, each and every time. So I was waiting for good reasons but it ended up with I should've just had a baby during my job search, it may have actually increased my odds as employers here don't like hiring women that are in their fertile age period, especially if you have 0 children. They don't like having to pay maternity leave plus the wages of the person they need to hire while the woman is away for 12 months. In hindsight I should've never left that hourly job since the people were much nicer and I would've still had that job now but how was I to know the people at the next place were going to be so rude and mean from the get go :nope:

Anyway I don't think it's selfish to have 1 child or that there should be any quilt if you can't give the child a sibling, for whatever reason. There is ample opportunity for children to make lots of friends at school and I don't see friendships like that being any less than what a good sibling relationship would give them.


----------



## KatO79

As for house bidding: DH has given our bid and the owners said they'll think about it :wacko: I have no idea if that's good or not? We only bid about $14,600 under what they want for it (they want about $271,000 for it).


----------



## almosthere

Kat sorry to hear your childhood wasn't the healthiest due to the emotional and verbal abuse. I swear my mom is narcissistic too its horrible to deal with. 

I agree to have another child should mainly be because you want to mother another but giving a sibling may be a plus or may not my dh sister fought with him growing up constantly but they are now good together although they love in dif. Countries haha so I'm sure that helps. 

Hope everyone is having a great day I am back to work and I think my ad is going to appear any day now then I can schedule cd3 tests and the other one can't think of name of it right now. so excited come on af! Haha


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat sorry to hear your childhood wasn't the healthiest due to the emotional and verbal abuse. I swear my mom is narcissistic too its horrible to deal with.
> 
> I agree to have another child should mainly be because you want to mother another but giving a sibling may be a plus or may not my dh sister fought with him growing up constantly but they are now good together although they love in dif. Countries haha so I'm sure that helps.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day I am back to work and I think my ad is going to appear any day now then I can schedule cd3 tests and the other one can't think of name of it right now. so excited come on af! Haha


Thanks almosthere:flower: Yeah I even had the double whammy going on with a mother and a 23 year older brother being narcissists and dishing out verbal and emotional abuse on a daily basis (combined with me getting picked on in school because the abuse led me to being socially awkward and having social anxiety):dohh: So sorry your mother is also narcissistic, I know how difficult and challenging it is to deal with :hugs:

Totally true, although I don't think anyone is a bad parent if they choose to only have one - my father only wanted one and that's what he got (although at 53, that was perhaps 1 too many given his age). My siblings all have different fathers FYI so we're all half-siblings really. My father was actually an only child as well (his father also only wanted 1 child:haha:) and he turned out fine and had no issues making friends so don't think he felt he missed out by not having any siblings. So whether it's a choice or not, I don't think only having one child makes someone a selfish or bad parent.

So great he gets along with his sister but distance does sometimes help in people getting along better. I know me living in Denmark and my toxic siblings living in the US is best as it allows me to have as little contact with them as possible, which at this point is pretty much 0:winkwink:

Hope your CD3 tests give good results, I remember how nerve wracking I found them October 2014 when I had mine done (which came out fine):wacko: Is it a HSG to check if your tubes are open (I had one of those in November 2014)?


----------



## almosthere

Yes that test sounds right Kat I think it's the dye test. I had it in 2012 so feels like forever ago! I started spotting today all day I can't believe how regular my as have been after stopping bcps they were all over the place when ttc my first. I should be scheduling my cd3 tests in one or two days since af is right around the corner so stoked!


----------



## almosthere

Hale I totally forgot about the breast feeding as a contraceptive but I have read about woman falling pregnant regardless...not through ivf but naturally so I can imagine it can work with ivf as well just at a lower chance. I never thought of this difficult challenge.


----------



## miranda007

Almosthere - we might be around the same time! I'm waiting for my period too. Bring it on! 
Kat - I think your child will be so lucky - one of the many reasons being - because their whole lives you'll make a conscious effort to give it the best childhood ever with ao much love and totally different to the one you experienced. 
This is what my Dad did. He didn't have a great childhood and promised himself he wouldn't let that happen with us! 

The genetics guy called yesterday and we got our results back 3 genetically all great! So it's all systems go! He said we should feel lucky. We do! Now just waiting for period to come. In the mean time trying to fit in as many gym sessions as I can before transfer. It's my stress relief. My Dr did say it makes no difference but when you do get the positive test I'll need to back off as the main thing is over heating -and over flexing too much because your muscles are more limber. I'll ask her again at transfer but we've come so far every Google thing says just do light walking. 
I'll try to fit in a few hot yoga classes as I know you can't do that at all. I think it's good for blood flow and circulation. Just the class is one and a half hours and a pain to get to. But I feel better as it relaxes me. 

Hope everyone else is doing great on here!


----------



## almosthere

Miranda my transfer is extremely month is yours too? That will be exciting if we can be bump buddies! Great news about the genetic testing we never did that with our embies.


----------



## miranda007

Yeah I think we will be. I have no idea about what happens - just the nurse said take note when your period comes and call us.. Then I think they check your lining from day 10 or so. Don't know it involves injections - heck it probably does!
Well we decided to do the genetic testing - our Dr recommended it - even though it was another cost $750 an embryo so $6,000 in total. But we figured it costs more to do a FET - I forget where you live but out of pocket expenses here for us in Oz are $2,465 for a FET. Yikes I just looked that amount up!! It's annoying because if we did it last year we'd reached our Medicare safety net so it would have been $1,811 out of pocket expense. Oh well! 
Yeah I'm excited! We'll be in the two week wait together - along with some others on here. Kat will be stimming soon too.


----------



## Unlucky41

Miranda so happy for you that is great news. I can't remember are you doing a natural FET? 

My first blood test next Monday which is day 10 but I don't ovulate until at least day 16 hence I feel it is a bit of a waste of time! 

Kat hope you at the house!


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Yes that test sounds right Kat I think it's the dye test. I had it in 2012 so feels like forever ago! I started spotting today all day I can't believe how regular my as have been after stopping bcps they were all over the place when ttc my first. I should be scheduling my cd3 tests in one or two days since af is right around the corner so stoked!

Ohh so exciting, FXed your results come back great:happydance:




almosthere said:


> Hale I totally forgot about the breast feeding as a contraceptive but I have read about woman falling pregnant regardless...not through ivf but naturally so I can imagine it can work with ivf as well just at a lower chance. I never thought of this difficult challenge.

I've read about that to. I think breastfeeding acts a bit contraceptive because your body sees it as a baby not old enough and concentrates on nourishing it. So yeah, would also think it lessens your chances of conceiving.




miranda007 said:


> Almosthere - we might be around the same time! I'm waiting for my period too. Bring it on!
> Kat - I think your child will be so lucky - one of the many reasons being - because their whole lives you'll make a conscious effort to give it the best childhood ever with ao much love and totally different to the one you experienced.
> This is what my Dad did. He didn't have a great childhood and promised himself he wouldn't let that happen with us!
> 
> The genetics guy called yesterday and we got our results back 3 genetically all great! So it's all systems go! He said we should feel lucky. We do! Now just waiting for period to come. In the mean time trying to fit in as many gym sessions as I can before transfer. It's my stress relief. My Dr did say it makes no difference but when you do get the positive test I'll need to back off as the main thing is over heating -and over flexing too much because your muscles are more limber. I'll ask her again at transfer but we've come so far every Google thing says just do light walking.
> I'll try to fit in a few hot yoga classes as I know you can't do that at all. I think it's good for blood flow and circulation. Just the class is one and a half hours and a pain to get to. But I feel better as it relaxes me.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great on here!

Thanks miranda:hugs: Yes I'm hoping to be the one to break this sick generational cycle since I seriously doubt my siblings will be any different with their own children than what they experienced from our mother (despite my one brother claiming otherwise since he's almost more toxic than our mother, at least towards me). I can already see signs from what my sister writes about her kids on FB that they'll end up with huge emotional issues later on, so sad:nope: Sometimes I do feel guilty that I'm going no contact because I feel like I'm abandoning my nieces and nephews, some of which may grow up the way I did (the ones that end up becoming narcissists themselves I can't help anyway). But I know I can't help them until I get away from the toxicity and heal as much as it's possible to after going through all that. Plus I don't have much contact with them anyway since I last saw my brother's daughter 1½ years ago (she's now 8) and I've only met my sister's daughter back in 2010 when DH and I last where in the US (she had her son about a couple of years later so never met him). There's also the danger that if I kept up contact that my siblings would either turn my child into the next scapegoat or even turn him/her against me - I've heard of that happening to other people that the narcissistic family members turned their kids against them.

So glad to hear your results came back so good:thumbup::happydance: Yeah I've also heard you need to be careful of overheating. Maybe ask her what types of exercise she deems ok?


----------



## miranda007

Unlucky 41 - I think they're doing natural. Haven't spoken to anyone in detail just call when you get your period etc and come in around day 10. My cycle is pretty regular - well it was before all the stims etc. 

wow do you'll be doing a FET soon?! That's so exciting! 
Kat - your family certainly is a by twisted. But you seem to manage everything and do what works best for u and your husband.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Unlucky 41 - I think they're doing natural. Haven't spoken to anyone in detail just call when you get your period etc and come in around day 10. My cycle is pretty regular - well it was before all the stims etc.
> 
> wow do you'll be doing a FET soon?! That's so exciting!
> Kat - your family certainly is a by twisted. But you seem to manage everything and do what works best for u and your husband.


Yep, your FET sounds like it'll be natural, otherwise I'd think they'd want you to come before that to start any hormones.

Yeah it's a very toxic family filled with narcissists and enablers - I'm the only one protesting the abuse since it's all being directed at me since I'm the scapegoat which has led them to be even more abusive. Now they'll have nothing to do with me, all because I asked to be treated with some decency and respect. DH didn't get it at first and tried to get me to try to be on good terms with my family but having seen my mother's abuse first hand and having read my brother's highly abusive emails (even one where my brother says that him having not met my DH before our wedding was because before our engagement, my DH meant _nothing_ to him as before that he was only a boyfriend), he now gets it and is fully supportive of me going no contact on my siblings (as I can somewhat handle my mother now plus she's almost 80).


----------



## KatO79

The owner of the house came with a counter bid of about $259,000 so DH just accepted it so we now have a house:happydance: DH can't decide if he should've come with another counter bid but it wasn't like it was a huge difference so he didn't and just said yes.

We have a house:happydance: It's ours to move into from April 1st so plently of time to plan our move.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies

Happy New Year!! Sorry I haven't been around I have had family staying and lots of visitors over the holiday period - i've not known which way is up! lol!! 

Kat Congratulations on the house how exciting!! So sorry about your familly but at least you now have some idea of how to protect your self from them :( . I'm an only child and it does have lots of benefits :) 

Miranda great news on the genetics you must be so pleased and relieved, all systems go now then! 

Well as for me totally shit news :cry: went for a scan yesterday to check all is ok as I have a long standing cyst that has been present and not changed for 2 years - guess what its grown a bit now 4cm and has taken over my right ovary ....i have to have it removed before I can start any treatment which is costly and is delaying things yet again grrrrrrrr! Not to mention the worry of maybe loosing the ovary too and the pain of the laperoscopy - i had one when I was younger. The clinic seems to think they will be able to start the IVF very soon after procedure as they don't want to risk it coming back - she has referred me and i'm now just waiting for a date for surgery! Why is nothing ever easy....just as I got this news I recieved a picture of my friend with her newborn baby that had just been born (her second) and i've been trying for so much longer and nothing!!!! Oh well i must be positive ....focusing on getting this thing out of me then on to IVF again....maybe 3rd time lucky seeing as this is the 2nd time its been stopped! 

Sorry I have not responded to everyone I will catch up properly later I'm in work!


----------



## KatO79

nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Happy New Year!! Sorry I haven't been around I have had family staying and lots of visitors over the holiday period - i've not known which way is up! lol!!
> 
> Kat Congratulations on the house how exciting!! So sorry about your familly but at least you now have some idea of how to protect your self from them :( . I'm an only child and it does have lots of benefits :)
> 
> Miranda great news on the genetics you must be so pleased and relieved, all systems go now then!
> 
> Well as for me totally shit news :cry: went for a scan yesterday to check all is ok as I have a long standing cyst that has been present and not changed for 2 years - guess what its grown a bit now 4cm and has taken over my right ovary ....i have to have it removed before I can start any treatment which is costly and is delaying things yet again grrrrrrrr! Not to mention the worry of maybe loosing the ovary too and the pain of the laperoscopy - i had one when I was younger. The clinic seems to think they will be able to start the IVF very soon after procedure as they don't want to risk it coming back - she has referred me and i'm now just waiting for a date for surgery! Why is nothing ever easy....just as I got this news I recieved a picture of my friend with her newborn baby that had just been born (her second) and i've been trying for so much longer and nothing!!!! Oh well i must be positive ....focusing on getting this thing out of me then on to IVF again....maybe 3rd time lucky seeing as this is the 2nd time its been stopped!
> 
> Sorry I have not responded to everyone I will catch up properly later I'm in work!

Thanks! Yeah the best way to protect myself is cut them lose:nope: Sad but I'm tired of trying to constantly defend myself and show them I'm not the horrible, twisted human being they're constantly telling me I am. Tried for years and it does no good so it's time to stop.

So sorry about your cyst:hugs: Is there any reason it hasn't been removed before? I hope that the surgery goes really well! So sorry that she sent her pic at just that moment. I'm sure she was just so happy she wasn't thinking about that you're struggling.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Kat yes she has no idea what i'm going through (I have kept it quiet for the last 6 months or so what is going on) so i don't blame her at all it was just a real kick in the guts but i'm ok now - just angry lol! Yes I asked why it hadn't been done before as I have had stimulation etc and the response I got was that it hadn't changed so no worry but now it has taken over the ovary so has to go to be able to make the most of the IVF as she says there wouldn't be any eggs from that ovary. Really hoping i get to keep the ovary then have 2 good working ones!


----------



## almosthere

Kat congrats on the house! Great news and so exciting! 

Nimbec I am sorry to hear about your cyst but it needs removal so get that cyst gone so you can get to ivf woohoo your just one step closer thanks to this finding. My sister in law had a surgery to remove a cyst off her ovary and fell pregnant by surprise shortly after. I have had quite a few burst cysts so painful bit never needed surgery I'm nervous my test coming up may show a cyst bit trying to keep positive. 

Totally bummed bc I thought af would come on time tomorrow but my spotting is way less than yesterday although darker just want to schedule my tests. I do have. A headache so my hormones must be headed to af soon time will tell!


----------



## KatO79

nimbec said:


> Thanks Kat yes she has no idea what i'm going through (I have kept it quiet for the last 6 months or so what is going on) so i don't blame her at all it was just a real kick in the guts but i'm ok now - just angry lol! Yes I asked why it hadn't been done before as I have had stimulation etc and the response I got was that it hadn't changed so no worry but now it has taken over the ovary so has to go to be able to make the most of the IVF as she says there wouldn't be any eggs from that ovary. Really hoping i get to keep the ovary then have 2 good working ones!


I'm surprised they stimulated you with a cyst as I've heard it's bad to do that, especially if it's a functional cyst. I developed a cyst in my right ovary during down regulation for IVF #1 and they had me down regulate for another week (they found out it was a non-functional cyst based on my hormone levels a few days later) because they don't want to stimulate people when there's a cyst. So that's just crappy of them they didn't do anything about it and went ahead with stimulation. I'm crossing fingers and toes that you won't have to lose your ovary!

Thanks almosthere! So excited because it's such a pretty house and we really wanted it so great it worked out:thumbup: Awww stinks your spotting is less, so confusing. Maybe it'll soon pick up? Know how you feel, I was also anxious to get my tests done so was each time looking forward to AF coming so I could schedule.

AFM I've already started spotting so AF will be here tomorrow or maybe the day after, depends a bit although I'm mostly leaning towards tomorrow. So surprised as DH calculated AF would come around the 8th. If she comes tomorrow she's coming 2 days earlier than normal. We'll see, if I'm bleeding red tomorrow morning I can call the hospital and schedule my 1st scan and get this ball rolling:happydance:


----------



## miranda007

Nimbec - that is shit news. Agree with what Kat said I'm supposed they stimulated you. They must have had their reasons though I'll be keeping everything crossed for u and really hope you don't lose the ovary.
I've heard cysts are very common - and I've heard people fall pregnant soon after. You've just got to get through the surgery and yeah it's a pain about the extra costs. Do u know when it's scheduled? Sorry you might have written it above. 
Friend's 'happy' baby news always comes at the worst times doesn't it?! It's hard not to get angry - but I try to keep positive and focus on my journey. Easier said than done - but hey that's the aim! 

Kat - whoooo hoo on the house! you'll have your house soon that you'll be able to do whatever and decorate however you want inside. 
Negotiating is always tricky.
Yeah for spotting you can get this ball rolling and be on your way! 

No news for me just waiting on my period to arrive.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat - whoooo hoo on the house! you'll have your house soon that you'll be able to do whatever and decorate however you want inside.
> Negotiating is always tricky.
> Yeah for spotting you can get this ball rolling and be on your way!
> 
> No news for me just waiting on my period to arrive.


Yeah, it'll be nice:flower:

Called the hospital and I'm going in for my baseline scan tomorrow at 8 AM. FXed there are no cysts and everything looks good!

The secretary was kinda annoying today since she didn't at first get why I was calling and told her I got AF (how does everyone else say it over the phone?), then she first heard me wrong with my social security number and then took a long time to find my journal but I think unfortunately all journals are on paper and they have no computer system:wacko:


----------



## almosthere

Full flow arrived right when I woke up can't wait to schedule my tests today just have to sneak a call at work no privacy around there it's like a mission haha.


----------



## almosthere

Kat yay for af on its way and exciting news moving forward with your ivf testing! Good luck!


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat yay for af on its way and exciting news moving forward with your ivf testing! Good luck!

Yay for AF:winkwink: Are you having both tests done in the same cycle? Hope you manage to arrange your appointments without any nosey colleagues hearing it:winkwink:

Well they'll only be scanning me to make sure there are no cysts and that things look ok in there. Then they'll decide how much FSH I'll be taking this time, assuming it'll be Bemfola again. Which I'll have to go out and buy right away but I've always had luck getting my meds at the pharmacy close to the hospital so will be doing that again. As I understand it they'll scan me again about 1 week later to see if the dosage needs adjustment and to see follie sizes. Once the lead follie is around 12 mm, they'll start me on a daily dosage of Cetrotide or Orgalutran which prevents early O. Around CD12-14 they'll scan again and decide when ER will happen. They'll most likely do an ET with one 2 Day embie since they say that they have the highest rate of success with that plus it did work the last time. After ET, they'll put me on Crinone again since that worked out so well for 14 days. Just need a healthy embie this time!


----------



## almosthere

Kat Yay for a day 2 embies I think that's what I had with my fresh! 

So I am having cd3 test for Friday and then next Friday will be my cavity evaluation I hope they find nothing. My test in 2012 found what they thought to be a fibroid or cyst so I had to get a more intrusive test after then it ended up being nothing such a pain and all bc insurance calls for these (not to say it isn't a good idea it also clears for better success at ivf so I shouldn't wine).

I swear my boss may have heard my call a bit she just arrived when I was finishing my call so annoying I'm sure she will catch on soon with all these appointments coming up interfering with my work schedule (my first ivf was with same job so my boss figured it out! Ugh)

Hope everyone else is doing well! :)


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat Yay for a day 2 embies I think that's what I had with my fresh!
> 
> So I am having cd3 test for Friday and then next Friday will be my cavity evaluation I hope they find nothing. My test in 2012 found what they thought to be a fibroid or cyst so I had to get a more intrusive test after then it ended up being nothing such a pain and all bc insurance calls for these (not to say it isn't a good idea it also clears for better success at ivf so I shouldn't wine).
> 
> I swear my boss may have heard my call a bit she just arrived when I was finishing my call so annoying I'm sure she will catch on soon with all these appointments coming up interfering with my work schedule (my first ivf was with same job so my boss figured it out! Ugh)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! :)


Really??!! I thought it was a special thing here with Day 2 embies since it seems most women on this forum either get a Day 3 or Day 5 embie put back in.

Good to hear you managed to set up your appointments. Oops hope she didn't hear very much but yeah, she may catch on to things at one point. My DH's boss knows we're doing IVF and was really good about giving DH days off for the ER and the ET. She's been super understanding! But I can understand it if you think it's too personal for your boss to know about it.


----------



## almosthere

It's been so long it could have been day3 I'm not sure haha.

And I ended up basically telling my boss during my first ivf since I figured she was suspicious and she was very understanding and great about my being late I'm mornings due to bloodwork. I would rather have not told her. It I did to relive stress about getting in trouble for being late all the time.


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> It's been so long it could have been day3 I'm not sure haha.
> 
> And I ended up basically telling my boss during my first ivf since I figured she was suspicious and she was very understanding and great about my being late I'm mornings due to bloodwork. I would rather have not told her. It I did to relive stress about getting in trouble for being late all the time.

Ah OK:haha:

So great your boss is understanding! Yeah that's pretty much why DH told his boss as well, so he could just be honest about why he's taking 2 days off each IVF cycle instead of having to lie about e.g. being sick. Last IVF, DH was 98% sure he'd be allowed to take those days off but for my ER, we had his little brother as a back up plan (partly because he lives close by, partly because he's unfortunately unemployed ATM) since you can't drive afterwards. He was luckily willing to step in but it ended up not being necessary:winkwink: 

AFM just got back from the RE and I'll be on 300 IU Bemfola for the next week (start tonight) and go in again on the 13th for my next scan. From the 12th I start also injecting Cetrotide to prevent early O. She could already see 6-7 follies I think so here's hoping we get a couple of more as well. Definitely hoping we get more than 3 this time!


----------



## Elz

So AF arrived this morning on time for a change!! Haha so I rang the clinic and we're going in first thing tomorrow morning for a scan and to start meds. I wish I'd written down the process they explained to us because I've totally forgotten! &#128514; 
We were told that our first try would be ICSI because the cause of our infertility is low sperm count so better chances of success! X


----------



## almosthere

Exciting news Elz! Have we been on threads together back in 2012/13 your username is so familiar to me!

AFM I'm all nervous about my af being off I was told by Dr and nurse first day for af is first full flow of red. I spotted pink for two days then full red flow yeaterday then hardly spotted after this am and I read 1 day of af means irregular so I'm all nervous and my cd3 blood work is tomorrow I feel like for me cd1 was the pink spotting hmmm at least they monitor I jus those my ov doesn't get missed if they are off by two days in monitoring.


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> So AF arrived this morning on time for a change!! Haha so I rang the clinic and we're going in first thing tomorrow morning for a scan and to start meds. I wish I'd written down the process they explained to us because I've totally forgotten! &#128514;
> We were told that our first try would be ICSI because the cause of our infertility is low sperm count so better chances of success! X


Oh so exciting Elz:happydance: Is your process similiar to mine? I'll be stimming with FSH (Bemfola) only until the 12th when I'll also start injecting Cetrotide to prevent early O (so will be taking 2 injections from the 12th and onwards). They'll scan me on the 13th to see how things are progressing and then another scan a few days later to determine when ER will happen (at least that's what I think according to the pamphlet I got). In my case I'll most likely have 1 embie put back in at ET which will be 2 days after ER and then it's 14 days of Crinone gel until a blood beta test.



almosthere said:


> AFM I'm all nervous about my af being off I was told by Dr and nurse first day for af is first full flow of red. I spotted pink for two days then full red flow yeaterday then hardly spotted after this am and I read 1 day of af means irregular so I'm all nervous and my cd3 blood work is tomorrow I feel like for me cd1 was the pink spotting hmmm at least they monitor I jus those my ov doesn't get missed if they are off by two days in monitoring.

Hmmm I wouldn't think pink spotting would ever be considered CD1 though:-k Maybe you could mention it to your RE as an FYI? That way they can take all that into consideration when looking at your results.

AFM did my 1st Bemfola injection:winkwink: They must've done something with the pens since I last bought them because I remember injecting the last bit of meds was always so hard (had to both hold the pen steady while _really_ pushing down on the plunger), now it's easy peasy all the way. The packaging is also easier to open which is also nice.


----------



## miranda007

Hey! Welcome Elz.. so you'll be starting at the same time as Kat with the stims. Almost. Don't worry we did ICSI and had great results. All out eggs fertilised both times - well we only had 4 and 6. The embryologist said they chose the healthiest looking sperm - what looks the most normal - that's why u want. And with IVF when they put the sperm in there with the egg it's just the sperm that gets there first it's not necessarily the best. I was worried about ISCI because I saw a stupid nutritionalist - who told me it's not as effective because it doesn't allow for natural selection. So it was good to hear from the scientist that she didn't know what she was talking about. 

Almosthere I'll be behind u by 1 or two days! My period came today. I've been there before not knowing what to call day 1 with my polyp and things. I'm sure they have a few ways to cross reference. Like the internal scan etc.

Kat - this is all sounding so hopefully I'm sure you'll get quiet a few nice eggs this time! 

Of course my period was two days late so a part of me was thinking ohh I might be pregnant. God that little voice in your head is so annoying! Of course I knew i wasn't because we couldn't have sex for 10 days after the polyp so it was after ovulation!!!! I read somewhere that up to transfer (maybe not night before) but sex was really good as it gets blood flow going to the uterus. so once my period stops we will be on the case of that. wonder if pelvic floors help too - we should all be doing them to prepare for birth/everything! I'm so bad - my friend told me about this app that reminds u during the day! 

It's going to be an exciting next few weeks for us all. Lots happening!


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome Elz hope you get first time lucky! 

Almostthere hope your blood work comes back ok. Is your AF usually regular? 

Kat what is the Bemfola for? 

Miranda I know exactly the thought process just too well. The human being places so much emotion just hoping. 

AFM day 10 blood test on Monday. Hopefully this month has no more roadblocks!


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat - this is all sounding so hopefully I'm sure you'll get quiet a few nice eggs this time!
> 
> Of course my period was two days late so a part of me was thinking ohh I might be pregnant. God that little voice in your head is so annoying! Of course I knew i wasn't because we couldn't have sex for 10 days after the polyp so it was after ovulation!!!! I read somewhere that up to transfer (maybe not night before) but sex was really good as it gets blood flow going to the uterus. so once my period stops we will be on the case of that. wonder if pelvic floors help too - we should all be doing them to prepare for birth/everything! I'm so bad - my friend told me about this app that reminds u during the day!
> 
> It's going to be an exciting next few weeks for us all. Lots happening!


Thanks miranda, that's what my RE and we are hoping will happen. I still have some hope a few more will pop up though:winkwink:

Yeah I know that feeling, I've tried having my AF be late by 5 days back in July 2014 so thought I was pregnant and tested the day before DH's birthday (was 3 days late when I tested), hoping I could give him the best birthday present ever - but nope, BFN and AF showed up a few days later:nope::dohh:

As for sex around transfer I've also heard that. The clinic at my hospital has no restrictions concerning sex so they say you can whenever you want. To be honest DH and I BDed around 36 hours after transfer so I'm almost tempted to try that again because _maybe_ it helped:haha: Could of been a coincidence though and the embie would've implanted anyway, who knows:shrug:


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat what is the Bemfola for?

Bemfola is the FSH medicine I'm taking so it's to make eggs:flower: I took it last IVF cycle too.

FXed for you for Monday:happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Unlucky my af is usually very light and spotty I stopped bcps end of Oct and ever since 28 day cycles but only on or two days of real full red flow that's pretty heavy for me but I always spot before and at the end. I feel like I ha da one day flow as opposed to a two day although cd2 I spotted for the morning at least better than nothing I suppose.

Miranda yay for af arriving yesterday looking forward to being puppies budidiea.

I had my blood taken this am for cd3 so one test out of the wAy now I wait until next Friday for my second exam. I hope my CD3 tests come back normal no idea when I will hear back probably not until next week. I took the day off since my son wasn't feeling well he was clingy at school with me yesterday (im a infant toddler teacher used to be with prek moved down to be with my son!) and he has a yicky cough and on amoxicillan for ear infection i can't wait for him to be off tomorrow finally then ent appt (he has tunes and might need a second set boo).


----------



## haleiwamama

Is anyone doing the FET while breastfeeding?


----------



## almosthere

I'm a bit annoyed no nurse told me about base ultrasound needing to be done after my cd3 bloodwork I even called to ask this am the said no need then I get a voice mail saying I have to go tomorrow....my one morning to sleep in ugh but needs to be done just wish there was more clear communication.


----------



## almosthere

Sorry just had to mini rant haha


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh kat I forgot when you started with fsh when doing fresh cycle. You think I would never forgot doing it five times. My brain has shrunk with age!

When does the house settle? 

Almosthere hope your tests comes back fine. Oh annoying about the lack of communication hope it is smooth sailing now. 

Was everyone advised to have a pap smear test before ivf ?


----------



## almosthere

My last ivf the mail in med ppl made an error and didn't give me my trigger shot injector pen so i had to trigger a day later than planned maybe this bad luck turns into good luck so trying to relax about any mistakes at least it's not my cycling month haha


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> I'm a bit annoyed no nurse told me about base ultrasound needing to be done after my cd3 bloodwork I even called to ask this am the said no need then I get a voice mail saying I have to go tomorrow....my one morning to sleep in ugh but needs to be done just wish there was more clear communication.


Oh how annoying, you'd think they'd be more organised and could tell you that before:nope::dohh: Hope it goes well and everything looks good!




Unlucky41 said:


> Oh kat I forgot when you started with fsh when doing fresh cycle. You think I would never forgot doing it five times. My brain has shrunk with age!
> 
> When does the house settle?
> 
> Almosthere hope your tests comes back fine. Oh annoying about the lack of communication hope it is smooth sailing now.
> 
> Was everyone advised to have a pap smear test before ivf ?

Well since it's DH paying for the house through the loan he got, he's taking care of everything so am not sure but I think he's in the process of contacting a lawyer to help out with the paperwork. As I have no income and therefore am "not financially contributing", the house will be in his name only :( But I think it'll take a couple of weeks total. There's time since we can first start moving in April 1st.

As to the pap smear, I think they only are valid for a limited period of time. So if it's been a while since your last one, they'll want you to do a new one. I don't remember how long they're valid though:shrug:


----------



## almosthere

Unlucky i needed to have a updated pap and physical exam to show healthy heart and lungs. I then need base ultrasound cd3 bw and then the cavity exam cd10 then they can submit to my insurance which can take up to three weeks for a reponse. Hope this is helpful to you.

I went for my internal ultrasound and all is clear so that's exciting the tech told me I wasn't on her schedule yesterday so the nurses Def forgot but they are human I'll give them a pads for a mistake here and there. Just waiting until my cavity exam next Friday have to leave work a bit early luckily my school can watch my son later than usual since dh will be at work and I don't want my mom to catch on with too many spots so we are keeping this whole ivf confidential.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> I went for my internal ultrasound and all is clear so that's exciting the tech told me I wasn't on her schedule yesterday so the nurses Def forgot but they are human I'll give them a pads for a mistake here and there. Just waiting until my cavity exam next Friday have to leave work a bit early luckily my school can watch my son later than usual since dh will be at work and I don't want my mom to catch on with too many spots so we are keeping this whole ivf confidential.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!


Yay almosthere, such good news:happydance: Hoping your next exam goes just as well, FXed!

It's good that the school can watch your son in that case. Totally get you not telling your mother. I told my whole family plus DH's when we started TTCing (partially so my in-law family would stop wondering) and it's been a bit of a nightmare since (partially due to my family has so many narcissists but also DH's family have 0 experience with infertility and would say hurtful stuff e.g my MIL would constantly say "Just relax and it'll happen!":dohh:).


----------



## almosthere

Kat it went perfect my uterus and ovaries looked good bw results seem to be normal. 

Sorry to hear your family is being a pain mine keep nagging me to have another baby you would think they would leave it be since our ttc situation is stressful enough with out their nagging. I'm glad we are keeping it private again although after announcing our first pregnancy they were told about our ovf situation.


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies! :wave:

almosthere - yes we were! I think it was called WTT with a view to TTC in Sept/Oct/Nov *2011*!!! I'm still waiting! lol! :dohh:

Kat - I started stimming last night with menopur and I will then be injecting with cetrotide too! Having more scans on the 13th, 15th and 18th so I think we're pretty much in sync cycle wise!! :friends:

Miranda and unlucky - thanks for the welcome and the luck! :flower:

X


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat it went perfect my uterus and ovaries looked good bw results seem to be normal.
> 
> Sorry to hear your family is being a pain mine keep nagging me to have another baby you would think they would leave it be since our ttc situation is stressful enough with out their nagging. I'm glad we are keeping it private again although after announcing our first pregnancy they were told about our ovf situation.

Thanks. Yeah my own narcissistic family are the worst of course. My narcissistic brother and sister have been silent treatmenting me for 1½ years and 6-7 months respectively. They didn't like me setting boundaries for their behaviour (both in general and their attitude to my infertility) and not allowing them to make my infertility about them (my brother even verbally abused me after I tried to politely extract myself from a discussion we were having about infertility via FB in which he was just insisting on being right). They weren't being very supportive either, especially my brother that has never been supportive of me in anything and is constantly putting me down. My narcissistic mother used the first year of my TTCing to get me to not have kids since she says having kids was the biggest mistake of her life and if she could redo her life, she wouldn't of had any. So really wish I hadn't said anything to anyone at this point:nope:


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> Kat - I started stimming last night with menopur and I will then be injecting with cetrotide too! Having more scans on the 13th, 15th and 18th so I think we're pretty much in sync cycle wise!! :friends:


Yeah we seem to be _very_ close:thumbup: I'll be going in for scan on the 13th as well, so spooky:winkwink: Do you know when you'll start taking Cetrotide? I was told to start on the 12th and to take it after 8:00 PM.


----------



## danser55

Hi
I am starting IVF on 1/24 we are going to be doing PGD/PGS as well. I will start BCP and lupron on Jan 24th. I think my Egg retrieval should be around mid February. We will have to do a FET as well fresh embryos won't be able to be transferred since we will need to wait the results of the PGD. We may go away on vacation mid March so the FET may be done Mid March if we don't go away or the end of March/ early April if we go away.


----------



## Elz

KatO79 said:


> Elz said:
> 
> 
> Kat - I started stimming last night with menopur and I will then be injecting with cetrotide too! Having more scans on the 13th, 15th and 18th so I think we're pretty much in sync cycle wise!! :friends:
> 
> 
> Yeah we seem to be _very_ close:thumbup: I'll be going in for scan on the 13th as well, so spooky:winkwink: Do you know when you'll start taking Cetrotide? I was told to start on the 12th and to take it after 8:00 PM.Click to expand...

Haha spooky indeed!! I was told yesterday that I need to bring the cetrotide with me to my next appointment so I'm presuming then!! X


----------



## almosthere

Danser isn't that annoying having to work ivf around vacationing haha so unfair right! I put off a mini vacation to March bc I didn't want it to interfere with my cycling month.

Kat my mom told me I was a bigger mistake than my sister who had cancer when I got a tattoo she is totally crazy lol its so hard to deal it bc it your family but they make it difficult to love with them that's for sure. My mom is the opposite wants loads of grandkids. 
Elz this has to be a sign we are reunited on this new thread it's got to be our year! :)


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elz said:
> 
> 
> Kat - I started stimming last night with menopur and I will then be injecting with cetrotide too! Having more scans on the 13th, 15th and 18th so I think we're pretty much in sync cycle wise!! :friends:
> 
> 
> Yeah we seem to be _very_ close:thumbup: I'll be going in for scan on the 13th as well, so spooky:winkwink: Do you know when you'll start taking Cetrotide? I was told to start on the 12th and to take it after 8:00 PM.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha spooky indeed!! I was told yesterday that I need to bring the cetrotide with me to my next appointment so I'm presuming then!! XClick to expand...


Yes it does sound like they'll probably want to start you that day. I'm a bit nervous already TBH about using it for the 1st time but I'm always a bit nervous when doing something for the 1st time:haha:




almosthere said:


> Kat my mom told me I was a bigger mistake than my sister who had cancer when I got a tattoo she is totally crazy lol its so hard to deal it bc it your family but they make it difficult to love with them that's for sure. My mom is the opposite wants loads of grandkids.
> Elz this has to be a sign we are reunited on this new thread it's got to be our year! :)


Wow so sorry almosthere:nope: Lucky your mom is the opposite though, I had a serious battle with my own to get her to shut up about it because she kept on going on and on. Finally did succeed though but since I'm the last one of her kids that still has some contact with her, she's probably being semi-careful. Plus she still has hope I'll move back to the US and can get her back in (I'm an American citizen and she's not although she lived there for 30+ years) so she probably doesn't want to ruin that slim chance. I've also managed to emotionally disengage from her so her verbal and emotional abuse doesn't phase me like it used to. I'm in the process of doing the same with my siblings. Unfortunately my brother is so super toxic and my sister is both toxic and under his spell that I'll end up needing to go no contact on them. I just don't need the constant, condescending assaults on my character anymore, especially from him as he get's super nasty and evil about it :nope: Didn't think it possible, but he's much more toxic than our mother.


----------



## almosthere

Kat where are you living now? Dh is from Brazil I traveled there when pregnant we are actually post pining visiting dhs parents until after our hopefully next baby comes. Right now it's dangerous to be pregnant I'm Brazil that zika virus from mosquitos is causing still borns s and neuro damage on poor new babies if mom's were bitten in pregnancy so I'm glad we post poned our trip after hearing about that!


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat where are you living now? Dh is from Brazil I traveled there when pregnant we are actually post pining visiting dhs parents until after our hopefully next baby comes. Right now it's dangerous to be pregnant I'm Brazil that zika virus from mosquitos is causing still borns s and neuro damage on poor new babies if mom's were bitten in pregnancy so I'm glad we post poned our trip after hearing about that!


I live in Copenhagen, Denmark but was born on Long Island, New York, USA. I've lived here since I was 16 so for 20 years now.

Never been to South America though although I'd like to at some point:flower:


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> Danser isn't that annoying having to work ivf around vacationing haha so unfair right! I put off a mini vacation to March bc I didn't want it to interfere with my cycling month.
> 
> Kat my mom told me I was a bigger mistake than my sister who had cancer when I got a tattoo she is totally crazy lol its so hard to deal it bc it your family but they make it difficult to love with them that's for sure. My mom is the opposite wants loads of grandkids.
> Elz this has to be a sign we are reunited on this new thread it's got to be our year! :)

Yes we haven't booked anything yet so we may skip but I'm not sure we want to.


----------



## miranda007

Hey! Wow lots to catch up on.
Welcome Danser.. We did pre genetic screening too. We're in Sydney and going through Genea. 
Kat - for some reason I thought u were in the US. Copenhagen is lovely. Sounds like you're all going along fine and dandy. And so is everyone else stunning too. Got everything crossed for u. You really do an amazing job handling your family. It mustn't be easy. And yeah, I've thought exactly the same thing when I was late before my husband's birthday too :) 
Almost - my mum is the same just wants lots of grandkids. My husband's family is the same but it worries me because his brother goes around to his parents place EVERY weekend. I think that's excessive!! His parents don't have many friends so their whole world revolves around their grandchild. They're Italian so I certainly worry about that expectation that we'll be doing the same. We won't be! Not every weekend it's too much. And they're about a 50 minute drive! I want to be doing fun things on the weekend like going to the beach, going for a swim. My parents just don't give that pressure of HAVING to see me - they have their own lives. Anyway, it's an issue that we will need to work out eventually. 
So I go in for my first day 10 blood test for FET on Saturday 16th. I'm a little worried because my Dr is away for holidays from the 16th to the 22nd and even though I know another dr will be looking after her patients I'm slightly nervous that something will miss through the cracks. She said it's fine for another dr to do the FET. Maybe I'm worrying about it unnessarily! 
Will book in acupuncture nearer the time before and after transfer.


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi ladies had my first blood test today and was told to have a blood test and scan in two days time! The doctor thinks I will ovulate this Thursday Friday hence transfer next Tuesday or Wednesday!

Hope it actually happens this time. Feeling extremely nervous!


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat - for some reason I thought u were in the US. Copenhagen is lovely. Sounds like you're all going along fine and dandy. And so is everyone else stunning too. Got everything crossed for u. You really do an amazing job handling your family. It mustn't be easy. And yeah, I've thought exactly the same thing when I was late before my husband's birthday too :)


Well I am from the US originally. Although having concentrated on speaking Danish for the last 20 years has resulted in the occasional grammatic error in my English and I don't even speak perfect Danish as I do have occasional grammatic errors with it as well. Plus when I speak English (the first few whole days), I have a slight Danish accent now which is so weird:nope: I always joke I can't speak either language properly now:haha:

Nope it's not. My brother is the biggest challenge now because he's so contemptuous and cruel about his insults. Yesterday as we were cleaning up, DH found an old email from my brother I'd printed out back in 2002 from when I was going to visit him in the US plus meet his girlfriend (now his enabling wife). DH noticed this comment especially: "Looking forward to seeing you as I'm confident you will be the sweet and thoughtful person I know you can be when you make an effort :)" Although it's definitely not the meanest thing he's ever said, the words "childish", "so obviously enclosed in self-obssessive thinking", "I know this may come as shocking news to you, but the world does not revolve around you" and "grow up, get over yourself and attempt to think about the flip side for once." Many of these from 1 email back in 2009 all because I expressed regret he hadn't met my DH in the 5 years we'd been together before the wedding. He'd even written "Until (DH) proposed to you, he was of absolutely no interest to me. He was just a boyfriend at that point." Yet I met his wife a couple of years before they got married. His nicknames for me are BTW "runt" and "dweeb":dohh: But yeah, always making a jab at me in one way or another:nope:


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Hi ladies had my first blood test today and was told to have a blood test and scan in two days time! The doctor thinks I will ovulate this Thursday Friday hence transfer next Tuesday or Wednesday!
> 
> Hope it actually happens this time. Feeling extremely nervous!

FXed for you Unlucky!


----------



## almosthere

Unlucky how exciting sending baby dust your way! 

AFM quit my tea and coffee cold turkey yesterday and feel super puke my stomach is twisting and can only get some saltiness down with my decaffeinated tea did not want to work today just have to get through the week then I should be good


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Unlucky how exciting sending baby dust your way!
> 
> AFM quit my tea and coffee cold turkey yesterday and feel super puke my stomach is twisting and can only get some saltiness down with my decaffeinated tea did not want to work today just have to get through the week then I should be good


Oy that doesn't sound good! How much coffee/tea do you normally drink? Hope you feel better soon!

I don't drink much coffee myself, maybe 1 cup every 2-3 months when I visit my narcissistic mother and on super rare occasions at my in-law's (otherwise I drink tea). Never liked coffee very much for some reason:shrug: I always have to have lots of milk and sugar in it to drink it:haha: As for tea, it has to preferable some sort of fruit tea or something oddball e.g. Bailey's flavoured. My DH loves to tease me about it since he soley drinks Earl Grey on the rare occasions he wants tea. My caffeine weakness is cola but I've cut down so I only drink 2-3 cans each weekend.


----------



## almosthere

I have a tea sometimes two every day sometimes a tea and coffee so I like to just have one decaf a day during pregnancy I also don't ilor my hair or go to nail salons I might overly cautious but it's just how I am.


----------



## danser55

I had my SHG this morning it came back clear and fine. My meds are being ordered I spoke with the pharmacy earlier. I still need to speak with the lab about the PGS hopefully later on this afternoon.


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> I have a tea sometimes two every day sometimes a tea and coffee so I like to just have one decaf a day during pregnancy I also don't ilor my hair or go to nail salons I might overly cautious but it's just how I am.


Can you get a bad stomach from dropping 1 coffee and 1 tea a day? 

Oh I don't color my hair anymore either, haven't for the past 2 years so have been living with a mess of medium brown hair with a good deal of grey hairs mixed in all this time :dohh::nope: So miss having it colored with 3 different shades, it was so pretty that way :blush: 

I do paint my nails though but do it myself at home :winkwink: Stopped biting them about 6-7 months ago after over 30 years of nail biting (think it was due to all the anxiety I had from having narcissistic family members constantly being abusive plus being bullied in school and later being left out) so am trying to get them in order now. Some of them still curve a bit upwards at the tips so going with the nail technician's advice and keeping them short until my nail beds have grown longer to keep them down (which they have been doing, just pretty slowly).


----------



## KatO79

danser55 said:


> I had my SHG this morning it came back clear and fine. My meds are being ordered I spoke with the pharmacy earlier. I still need to speak with the lab about the PGS hopefully later on this afternoon.


Great news danser:happydance:


----------



## almosthere

I read naseau and even vomiting can be a symptom the only other thing it could have been is naseau from ibs or hormones Mayne it was pretty intense though!

Danser great news all is clear!


----------



## Tammerzann

:hi: Hi guys! I'm Tammy! Hope you are still accepting new friends in this thread!

Not exactly sure on the precise timeline of our cycle as I'm going in for a sonohysterogram next Tuesday but things might get fast tracked immediately following that appt.

As it stands we are looking at our very first IVF cycle starting end of Jan with egg extraction February-ish and FET early March. 

I haven't been very active on this site for quite some time but finding out that everything was happening so quickly I found myself on here looking for friends. I didn't read this whole thread but I hope to get caught up soon. :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Welcome Tam good luck with your sono! :)


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome Tammy! Hope you get lucky with your first IVF. What is your story if you don't mind me asking? 

AFM feeling really stressed as my new boss wants me to work an extra day next week but embryo transfer can happen anytime next week sigh! Just hope it happens on the weekend.


----------



## Unlucky41

Almost ever since I got pregnant with my daughter I have switched to decaf now I am used to it and can't drink the real stuff! Can't sleep otherwise! Your body will adjust soon enough


----------



## KatO79

Tammerzann said:


> :hi: Hi guys! I'm Tammy! Hope you are still accepting new friends in this thread!
> 
> Not exactly sure on the precise timeline of our cycle as I'm going in for a sonohysterogram next Tuesday but things might get fast tracked immediately following that appt.
> 
> As it stands we are looking at our very first IVF cycle starting end of Jan with egg extraction February-ish and FET early March.
> 
> I haven't been very active on this site for quite some time but finding out that everything was happening so quickly I found myself on here looking for friends. I didn't read this whole thread but I hope to get caught up soon. :flower:


Welcome Tammy:flower:

I'd also like to hear some background info if you don't mind, e.g. how long have you been TTCing? 

So exciting! So you won't be doing a fresh transfer after ER then?




Unlucky41 said:


> Welcome Tammy! Hope you get lucky with your first IVF. What is your story if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> AFM feeling really stressed as my new boss wants me to work an extra day next week but embryo transfer can happen anytime next week sigh! Just hope it happens on the weekend.

Hope your ET happens on the weekend then but otherwise what will you do? Is your boss not understanding and wouldn't give you the hours off?

AFM started feeling twinges in my left ovary last night and also some in my right. So here's hoping all the follies are making great eggs:thumbup: I'm taking my very 1st injection of Cetrotide tonight so here's hoping. Have my next scan tomorrow afternoon to see how the follies are doing and if they need to adjust my dose of Bemfola.


----------



## almosthere

Kat yay for twinges 

Unlucky sorry for the extra stress can you say no to the extra day? Does your boss know about the transfer? I'm already stressed about trying to get my bloodwork and us mornings off to get those done I work at 730 am and it's a 45in commute so no way can i get to work on time blahh


----------



## miranda007

Welcome Tammy! Yeah if be interested to know a bit of your situation leading into IVF. Hope it all goes well. You should start in a few weeks in guessing. I was nervous but don't be - it's not so bad! Actually trying naturally for months on end was harder. At least things feel like they're happening with IVF. 

Kat- yeah so you're on the cetrotide soon! Just keep drinking lots of water. That's one thing the clinic reminded me. I was so full from it all! You do such a good job of handling your family. 

Almost - so you cut back coffee and tea because you're worried about the caffeine affecting implantation? I haven't had coffee for months because I got used to not having it on the hormones. But u do really enjoy having a chai tea every day. And it's pretty strong. Hmmm maybe I should change to a decaf dandelion blend. Bugger. It's my one indulgent. I'm the same - don't want to dye my hair (never paint nails anyway) and have switched my creams over to natural stuff without surfaces and parabens. 

Can u tell me 1 because I haven't asked the nurse yet (first blood test is the 16th) Ok so they implant 5 days after they they think you have ovulated? That's a relief - because my Dr us away from the 16th to the 22nd so hoefully I'm back and she can do the transfer. I really like her. I know another Dr is fine but. And I have a masterclass on for 3 days I don't want to miss because I had planned on doing acupuncture before and maybe after transfer? I could be silly but I think why not


----------



## miranda007

Danser - where do u live? Good luck on the pre genetic screening tests. We're testing just as a precaution or actually have a genetic issue you want to avoid. The results can take a while (ours took a month!) painful wait!!! Good luck


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat- yeah so you're on the cetrotide soon! Just keep drinking lots of water. That's one thing the clinic reminded me. I was so full from it all! You do such a good job of handling your family.

Yeah, I'm trying to do a better job of remembering to drink water. 

Thanks although there isn't much to handle seeing as how my siblings haven't talked to me in months, my narcissistic brother (not counting our FB altercation last January) hasn't talked to me in 2 years. Can't wait to go no contact on them all, so sick and tired of constantly being put down and given the blame for everything wrong in this dysfunctional family.




miranda007 said:


> Can u tell me 1 because I haven't asked the nurse yet (first blood test is the 16th) Ok so they implant 5 days after they they think you have ovulated? That's a relief - because my Dr us away from the 16th to the 22nd so hoefully I'm back and she can do the transfer. I really like her. I know another Dr is fine but. And I have a masterclass on for 3 days I don't want to miss because I had planned on doing acupuncture before and maybe after transfer? I could be silly but I think why not

I think implantation of an embie can happen from between 5 and 10 dpo on a natural cycle if I remember correctly. But the actual transfer of an embie is normally either 3 or 5 days after your ER (I'm getting a 2 day embie put back in though). You may want to ask if they have any plans on how many days after ER they want to do the transfer.


----------



## almosthere

Miranda I have read that caffeine can have an effect on fertility and growing baby as well. Not sure if it's one hundred percent backed up by scientific studies and research but studies have been looking into this topic.


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks Kat had my scan today and my dominate follicle is 13mm hence transfer is estimated to be on Saturday. So here is hoping his estimate is right! 

Kat when is your scan? Hope you get more follicles this time around! 

Almost, I just started a new job within my company. Hard to tell them I am doing a FET right. I had to apply for another job because my old one was temporary and I didn't want to be out of a job after being on Mat leave for a year. Obviously thinking way ahead because I am not pregnant yet. 

Can you start later and leave later? Is that an I option?


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Thanks Kat had my scan today and my dominate follicle is 13mm hence transfer is estimated to be on Saturday. So here is hoping his estimate is right!
> 
> Kat when is your scan? Hope you get more follicles this time around!


Yay Unlucky, FXed for your FET:happydance: Looking forward to hearing how it goes!

AFM my scan is tomorrow afternoon at 1:00 PM, Danish time. Here's hoping all 6-7 follies are growing! I took my 1st shot of Cetrotide tonight and it went ok, I'm sure it'll go better tomorrow night now that I've tried it.


----------



## miranda007

Unlucky that's exciting a FET will happen soon!! Then almostthere it will be your turn. Then I'm probably a week away! I might ring the nurse and just check when it is they will do it. 

Almost - I've heard the same about caffeine and fertility. That's why I've given up - stopped around the stims and just thought well I've kicked it now I may as well just keep up with it. I would never have coffee when I'm pregnant - I'm too cautious. Not that I judge anyone who does - but I think it does make a difference to your baby and makes it harder to settle. The only caffeine I have had is I sometimes have a chai tea as it's made on black tea leaves.. Damn maybe I need to cut it out before FET. What do u think? 

I've also read those studies on avocados and how it increases your odds of implantation. Maybe the study was IVF in general. Anyway, doesn't hurt!!! If you google you should be able to find the study. Everyone keep those avocados up! Try to have a quarter a day! 

Kat - got my fingers crossed for u. Hopefully that cetrotide is doing its job! I don't know what it's like there - but here in Oz you have to mix the powder with the liquid and then make sure there's no air bubbles. Was a bit of a production!! 

I can't believe we're all going to be close to a FET soon!! And Kat you won't be far behind either!!


----------



## danser55

So I got an email back with paper work from the lab doing our PGS. They told us b/c of DH's balanced translocation only 15-20% of the embryos will be normal. This seems awfully low, I'm trying not to feel too down about that.


----------



## almosthere

Kat good luck with your scan tomorrow! 

Miranda I'm totally going to load up on avacados next month to prepare for my transfer hahaha.

Yes it is so exciting we are hopefully all so close to our bcps hopefully all healthy sticky ones! Even though next month is so close it feels like years away such torture like the countdown to a vacation but worse hahaha. I'm taking it step by step just counting down til my not so fun hsg Friday haha


----------



## almosthere

Danser it only takes one we only have two frosties so that meant we had three lovely embies you don't need 20 like some people get. Keep positive!


----------



## Tammerzann

Ok here's my attempt at a short and sweet explanation of our ttc story...

DH and I have been married since Fall 2012. Started looking into to our reasons for infertility back in 2013 and found out that husband has CBAVD (Congenital Bilateral Absence of Vas Deferens aka he had the goods but they couldn't get out on their own). Men with CBAVD are typically CF carriers so husband was tested and is a carrier. They tested me and I'm also a carrier (which was a huge shock). Since we are both CF carriers our only option to make sure an embryo doesn't have CF is to do PGD.

DH had surgery to procure his side of things and it was stored back in 2013. 

We had an original consultation with the IVF doctors back in 2014 and got my side of things checked out. My cycle has never been regular without birth control but my regular OBGYN always said he didn't think I'd have issues getting pregnant just would need a little help.

We got everything lined out for the PGD (collected cheek swabs from DH and I and both of our parents and the genetics people built the probe for testing our embryos).

We had a 2nd consultation with the IVF clinic this past Monday after deciding now is the time to get the ball rolling officially and now everything has gone from 15 mph to 100 mph.

There are probably a million details I'm leaving out but I figured starting out with a brief summary would be an easier read than the pages and pages I could get into. :dohh: I'm open to answering any questions. :thumbup:

Hope everyone is having a good day!

:dust: to all those with transfers right around the corner!


----------



## Tammerzann

Oh and we can't do a fresh transfer because of the PGD. They biopsy day 5 blasts and send it off which takes a week or more for results. So frosties are our only option.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat - got my fingers crossed for u. Hopefully that cetrotide is doing its job! I don't know what it's like there - but here in Oz you have to mix the powder with the liquid and then make sure there's no air bubbles. Was a bit of a production!!
> 
> I can't believe we're all going to be close to a FET soon!! And Kat you won't be far behind either!!


Yep it's the same here. I had a good deal of irritation at the site of injection afterwards, it itched quite a bit for a while. Luckily it died down a good deal before I had to go to bed, otherwise I wouldn't have gotten much sleep:nope: I'm hoping my ER isn't too far off because it was such a pain getting all the powder mixed with the water/liquid since you're not allowed to shake it. Think I'm going to try another strategy tonight.




danser55 said:


> So I got an email back with paper work from the lab doing our PGS. They told us b/c of DH's balanced translocation only 15-20% of the embryos will be normal. This seems awfully low, I'm trying not to feel too down about that.

Awww danser, I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. As long as those 15-20% are of really good quality, that's the most important thing! I've seen people on this forum have 13-15 embies and get BFN after BFN with fresh cycle and FETs and people that only had 4-5 embies get their BFP on their 1st IVF attempt (fresh cycle). So you just never know! I only had 3 eggs last IVF (IVF #1) that all fertilised and ended up with a CP (which I've read bodes better for your chances of IVF working in the end than a BFN). Quality over quantity!




Tammerzann said:


> Ok here's my attempt at a short and sweet explanation of our ttc story...
> 
> DH and I have been married since Fall 2012. Started looking into to our reasons for infertility back in 2013 and found out that husband has CBAVD (Congenital Bilateral Absence of Vas Deferens aka he had the goods but they couldn't get out on their own). Men with CBAVD are typically CF carriers so husband was tested and is a carrier. They tested me and I'm also a carrier (which was a huge shock). Since we are both CF carriers our only option to make sure an embryo doesn't have CF is to do PGD.
> 
> DH had surgery to procure his side of things and it was stored back in 2013.
> 
> We had an original consultation with the IVF doctors back in 2014 and got my side of things checked out. My cycle has never been regular without birth control but my regular OBGYN always said he didn't think I'd have issues getting pregnant just would need a little help.
> 
> We got everything lined out for the PGD (collected cheek swabs from DH and I and both of our parents and the genetics people built the probe for testing our embryos).
> 
> We had a 2nd consultation with the IVF clinic this past Monday after deciding now is the time to get the ball rolling officially and now everything has gone from 15 mph to 100 mph.
> 
> There are probably a million details I'm leaving out but I figured starting out with a brief summary would be an easier read than the pages and pages I could get into. :dohh: I'm open to answering any questions. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> :dust: to all those with transfers right around the corner!


Ah ok I get why you're doing PGD in that case. I actually did a paper on the CF bacteria while I was studying Biotechnological engineering some years ago so know a bit about CF. So crazy _both_ you and your DH are carriers! It was good that you found that out though. Here's hoping they find you a good, healthy embryo for your future FET!

AFM going in for my scan a bit later, I'll update with the results when I get back:flower:


----------



## KatO79

So just got back and there are 4 follies like last time:dohh: They measured 10, 11, 12 and 13 mm while my lining is 7 mm I think. The RE doesn't think any more follies will show up. But she still seemed pretty confident as she said that although I also had 4 last time, I also got 3 good quality eggs out of it. She's keeping me on the 300 IU Bemfola (and of course continue with the Cetrotide) and I go in again on Friday (January 15th).

So FXed all the eggs are of great quality:flower:


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> Danser it only takes one we only have two frosties so that meant we had three lovely embies you don't need 20 like some people get. Keep positive!

Thank you I am trying to keep positive and think that we only need one healthy one to have this work. Our RE said he has 60-70% success rates when doing PGS. So I am really hoping we get one good one and it works. 

It would be nice to hear how many healthy embryos people got after doing PGS. I wonder if that low is normal.


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat so sorry that you didn't get as many follicles as you were hoping. I only ever get two matured eggs at best and we have a one year daughter. You have double as many follicles so stay positive! Your RE is right. 

My next blood test tomorrow. I am so glad I am not going through a fresh cycle not as much stress.


----------



## Unlucky41

Tammer do you know what the chance is that your embyros will have the condition? So you have done all other test and all is good? 

I guess after doing pdg the chanceof a pregnancy is even higher which is good. Don't have to waste time with embyros that are not good quality. 

Hmm I think FET are better per Google gives your body time to rest.


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat so sorry that you didn't get as many follicles as you were hoping. I only ever get two matured eggs at best and we have a one year daughter. You have double as many follicles so stay positive! Your RE is right.
> 
> My next blood test tomorrow. I am so glad I am not going through a fresh cycle not as much stress.


Am trying but it does stink a bit I couldn't get 1-2 more:shrug: DH was a bit disappointed as well when I told him. Think we're now nervous we won't get any embies for any future FETs again since the other 2 we had for IVF #1 didn't make it to freezing. Which means we miss out on free extra chances. Oh well, onward and upward, right?

Hope your blood tests come back with great results!


----------



## miranda007

Kat I can totally understand why you're bummed. You're always hoping for more. But your RE is right you have good embies last time. And I forget who it is that said it, but I've seen heaps of people on here get heaps of eggs and they end up with a BFN. Maybe it was even you who said it! 

Danser - we did the PGD on our embryos. We had male factor with low in all 3 counts - but our Dr recommended we do it just because it does increase your success rates. She said the same 60/70%. But that's a broad statistic. We did two cycles and each cycle we tested 4 - and 3 came back each time being all ok. I don't know anyone else's experiences with it - my Dr seemed really happy with the results. It was a long wait to get those results. And then nothing is for certain. I'm still as nervous (but oh so hopeful!!) as everyone else here! 

And I've read that FET's they consider to be a bit more successful. Just think it will be a good chance for your body to recover. 

Tam - you guys have had a big struggle and it's been a long journey for u guys too. Wow seeing the IVF people in 2014 and having to go through all the genetics stuff - that's tough. Those months passing by are long. I've been there. You're so close now. I can only imagine it would have been a shock to find out you're both CF carriers. But what a relief to find out first though.. Science is amazing and I just think we're so lucky to be able to utilise it. That's the way I think of it anyway! It sounds like, after a long journey, things will happen pretty quickly for u guys.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi ladies, I am a bit late to the party but may I join you? I start stims for a new IVF cycle this Saturday and am looking for buddies! :)

My name is Emma, I was on BnB quite a bit back in 2012 with my first IVF, but have not been around as much in the last couple years. My DH and I got married in 2010, started TTC in 2011; I got pregnant the second cycle but had a m/c, then again in August. In Jan 2012 we went to Cornell in NYC for diagnostic tests and discovered I have a Robertsonian Translocation, which was likely the cause of my m/c's. We did PGD with FISH (older technology that only tests 9 chromosomes), ended up with 5 'normals'; we transfered 2 in a fresh cycle, I got a BFP but m/c at 7 weeks. We then did an FET in the summer of 2012 with 2 more embryos, that resulted in my now 2.5 yr old son Elijah. We then found out we were moving to North Carolina for my DH's work, so I transfered our last frosty, but it was a failed cycle. We planned on just trying naturally, but had two losses in 2014, and then no pregnancies at all in 2015, so in October 2015 I went to a new clinic here to see about one final go at IVF/PGD. So here I am, looking to start meds on Saturday!!!

I am excited to get started, but nervous because of the new clinic, and also because they only saw 6 antral follicles at my baseline, yikes.

Going to go back and read all your stories now, but Danser I saw you are dealing with a translocation too...if you have any questions let me know, I've done lots of reading up on this over the last 4 years! ;)

Looking forward to getting to know all you ladies, and good luck for all your cycles! x


----------



## MissCassie

Sorry ive been abscent ladies ive been away holidaying relaxing for my next up coming FET which is scheduled for the 21st of januart at 2:30pm!! Very very excited :)


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat I can totally understand why you're bummed. You're always hoping for more. But your RE is right you have good embies last time. And I forget who it is that said it, but I've seen heaps of people on here get heaps of eggs and they end up with a BFN. Maybe it was even you who said it!


I know I mentioned something similiar:blush: Yet still was hoping for a couple of more, mostly to increase the chances of having some frosties since we ended up with 0 last time:nope: FETs here are considered a free shot and you can have an unlimited number and the government covers it. Once you've had the 3rd IVF, I think they may cover FETs that come from embies from that round but then that's it. We really want to have as many shots as possible before potentially having to pay for any more IVFs or FETs ourselves.




ewwg12345 said:


> Hi ladies, I am a bit late to the party but may I join you? I start stims for a new IVF cycle this Saturday and am looking for buddies! :)
> 
> My name is Emma, I was on BnB quite a bit back in 2012 with my first IVF, but have not been around as much in the last couple years. My DH and I got married in 2010, started TTC in 2011; I got pregnant the second cycle but had a m/c, then again in August. In Jan 2012 we went to Cornell in NYC for diagnostic tests and discovered I have a Robertsonian Translocation, which was likely the cause of my m/c's. We did PGD with FISH (older technology that only tests 9 chromosomes), ended up with 5 'normals'; we transfered 2 in a fresh cycle, I got a BFP but m/c at 7 weeks. We then did an FET in the summer of 2012 with 2 more embryos, that resulted in my now 2.5 yr old son Elijah. We then found out we were moving to North Carolina for my DH's work, so I transfered our last frosty, but it was a failed cycle. We planned on just trying naturally, but had two losses in 2014, and then no pregnancies at all in 2015, so in October 2015 I went to a new clinic here to see about one final go at IVF/PGD. So here I am, looking to start meds on Saturday!!!
> 
> I am excited to get started, but nervous because of the new clinic, and also because they only saw 6 antral follicles at my baseline, yikes.
> 
> Going to go back and read all your stories now, but Danser I saw you are dealing with a translocation too...if you have any questions let me know, I've done lots of reading up on this over the last 4 years! ;)
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all you ladies, and good luck for all your cycles! x


Welcome Emma :wave:

FXed that you get some good quality eggs out of it anyway! They only saw 6-7 at my scan last week and I now have 4 follies (was at my 2nd scan yesterday). I also had 4 follies for my 1st IVF, got 3 good quality eggs and it ended in a CP so was so close (I've since read that a CP bodes better for your furture chances at getting a BFP in the future than a BFN does). I've seen people on here with an insane amount of follies and eggs that fertilised and then the cycle ending in BFN. Here's hoping we're both making quality over quantity :dust:


----------



## MissCassie

KatO79 said:


> miranda007 said:
> 
> 
> Kat I can totally understand why you're bummed. You're always hoping for more. But your RE is right you have good embies last time. And I forget who it is that said it, but I've seen heaps of people on here get heaps of eggs and they end up with a BFN. Maybe it was even you who said it!
> 
> 
> I know I mentioned something similiar:blush: Yet still was hoping for a couple of more, mostly to increase the chances of having some frosties since we ended up with 0 last time:nope: FETs here are considered a free shot and you can have an unlimited number and the government covers it. Once you've had the 3rd IVF, I think they may cover FETs that come from embies from that round but then that's it. We really want to have as many shots as possible before potentially having to pay for any more IVFs or FETs ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewwg12345 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am a bit late to the party but may I join you? I start stims for a new IVF cycle this Saturday and am looking for buddies! :)
> 
> My name is Emma, I was on BnB quite a bit back in 2012 with my first IVF, but have not been around as much in the last couple years. My DH and I got married in 2010, started TTC in 2011; I got pregnant the second cycle but had a m/c, then again in August. In Jan 2012 we went to Cornell in NYC for diagnostic tests and discovered I have a Robertsonian Translocation, which was likely the cause of my m/c's. We did PGD with FISH (older technology that only tests 9 chromosomes), ended up with 5 'normals'; we transfered 2 in a fresh cycle, I got a BFP but m/c at 7 weeks. We then did an FET in the summer of 2012 with 2 more embryos, that resulted in my now 2.5 yr old son Elijah. We then found out we were moving to North Carolina for my DH's work, so I transfered our last frosty, but it was a failed cycle. We planned on just trying naturally, but had two losses in 2014, and then no pregnancies at all in 2015, so in October 2015 I went to a new clinic here to see about one final go at IVF/PGD. So here I am, looking to start meds on Saturday!!!
> 
> I am excited to get started, but nervous because of the new clinic, and also because they only saw 6 antral follicles at my baseline, yikes.
> 
> Going to go back and read all your stories now, but Danser I saw you are dealing with a translocation too...if you have any questions let me know, I've done lots of reading up on this over the last 4 years! ;)
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all you ladies, and good luck for all your cycles! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome Emma :wave:
> 
> FXed that you get some good quality eggs out of it anyway! They only saw 6-7 at my scan last week and I now have 4 follies (was at my 2nd scan yesterday). I also had 4 follies for my 1st IVF, got 3 good quality eggs and it ended in a CP so was so close (I've since read that a CP bodes better for your furture chances at getting a BFP in the future than a BFN does). I've seen people on here with an insane amount of follies and eggs that fertilised and then the cycle ending in BFN. Here's hoping we're both making quality over quantity :dust:Click to expand...

4 follies is is still a good number, as you've said quality iver quantity.. my last stim cycle i had 5 mature folices and 4 of which fertilised and 3 made it to 5 day blasts. 
I had a cp my last cycle so hoping that my transfer next week results in an Bfp.


----------



## miranda007

Welcome ewgg!

Welcome back Miss Cassie!! I think my FET will be a few days after you but I'm not sure yet. 

Kat -ahhhh right I see the way the system works over there. No wonder you're bummed. I would be too if it worked like that. You want as many shots as u can. But have faith and you're dr is fine you have good quality eggs it's quality not quantity. 

AFM - not much happening. Just waiting for first blood test.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat -ahhhh right I see the way the system works over there. No wonder you're bummed. I would be too if it worked like that. You want as many shots as u can. But have faith and you're dr is fine you have good quality eggs it's quality not quantity.
> 
> AFM - not much happening. Just waiting for first blood test.


Yeah here's hoping it won't matter and I get my super sticky BFP this time or that I get at least 2 that are good to freeze.

Oh forgot to mention I'll be going to my narcissistic mother's house this afternoon as it's her birthday (she's now 78):dohh: Here's hoping she behaves herself until either my in-laws or DH arrive a bit later. Thank God I've managed to almost entirely emotionally detach so her barbs don't affect me much! We're all going out to dinner tonight at her favorite Indian restaurant. So won't be much on BnB today although I might check in late tonight.


----------



## almosthere

Good luck kat!

Sry I've been Mia lately stressed about hearing the zika virus has potential to spread in U.S since they found it on tourists but keeping hopeful it wont. Just waiting for tomorrow so i can wake up go to work leave a bit early for my hsg then get my little cutie from school and go home to relax :). Nervous for by omorrow since last time they thought they saw fibroids and make me get the test that you need after that one and it was not fun hoping I'll be given the go for my cycle next month eeek!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome ewwg!


----------



## danser55

ewwg12345 said:


> Hi ladies, I am a bit late to the party but may I join you? I start stims for a new IVF cycle this Saturday and am looking for buddies! :)
> 
> My name is Emma, I was on BnB quite a bit back in 2012 with my first IVF, but have not been around as much in the last couple years. My DH and I got married in 2010, started TTC in 2011; I got pregnant the second cycle but had a m/c, then again in August. In Jan 2012 we went to Cornell in NYC for diagnostic tests and discovered I have a Robertsonian Translocation, which was likely the cause of my m/c's. We did PGD with FISH (older technology that only tests 9 chromosomes), ended up with 5 'normals'; we transfered 2 in a fresh cycle, I got a BFP but m/c at 7 weeks. We then did an FET in the summer of 2012 with 2 more embryos, that resulted in my now 2.5 yr old son Elijah. We then found out we were moving to North Carolina for my DH's work, so I transfered our last frosty, but it was a failed cycle. We planned on just trying naturally, but had two losses in 2014, and then no pregnancies at all in 2015, so in October 2015 I went to a new clinic here to see about one final go at IVF/PGD. So here I am, looking to start meds on Saturday!!!
> 
> I am excited to get started, but nervous because of the new clinic, and also because they only saw 6 antral follicles at my baseline, yikes.
> 
> Going to go back and read all your stories now, but Danser I saw you are dealing with a translocation too...if you have any questions let me know, I've done lots of reading up on this over the last 4 years! ;)
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all you ladies, and good luck for all your cycles! x


Hi Good luck with the start of your IVF. Did you get a % on how many embryos would be considered normal? What kind of balanced translocation do you have? I'm trying not to worry. It seems like the odds are really quite low. I don't know if I am just being nervous and high strung. Any advice you can offer is appreciated. I'm trying to keep my worrying down too, so I don't upset DH, he has the translocation.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello ladies, hope it's ok if I join this thread :hi:

I started gonal-f injections on Tuesday and start cetrotide too on Saturday. Got an action scan on Monday to see how the follicles are doing.

This is our 2nd of ICSI, 1st was in 2013 and resulted in our gorgeous 2 year old son. We didn't have any left to freeze so we're starting all over again this time. 

It all seems to be happening so quickly this time. Last time we had years of TTC then waiting for referrals, tests, etc. But we just had to phone up this time! 

Reading your guys stories makes me realise that we're actually quite fortunate that our IVF journey is relatively straightforward. My tests all came back clear, our problems conceiving seem to be down to male factor infertility. I hope nobody is offended by that, I guess it just puts it all in perspective. 

I'm feeling a bit bloated from the gonal-f (like I've done too many sit-ups), and seem to developing a head cold, but aside from that and some mood swings yesterday, I'm feeling ok so far!

Hope you're all coping ok, and the waiting between stages isn't driving everyone too crazy :wacko:

I'm off to do tonight's injection :hi:


----------



## almosthere

Welcome crazydoglady! At least a few of us are doing ivf due to male factor including me. Sorry to hear you were not able to freeze any I ended up with two so hoping one of them is lucky for me.


----------



## ewwg12345

Good luck Kat &#8211; with your cycle and with your family!!

Almosthere, hope your HSG goes well and you get the all clear to move forward! I didn&#8217;t realize the Zika virus was in the US now, yikes. Is that the the one spread by mosquitos? Maybe the cold weather will keep it at bay or slow it down, here is hoping&#8230;!

Hi CrazyDogLady, good luck with your injections&#8230;.do you have an idea when you will trigger? How many follicles do you have going so far? All the waiting is hard, and it is difficult not to obsess and worry at every stage (hence why I am back on BnB haha!)

Danser, I have a Robertsonian Translocation (RBT) of chromosomes 13/22. We are doing our testing through Genesis, and they stated that &#8220;based on their experience with other translocation carriers they expect 15-20% of embryos to be labelled as normal&#8221;. However, the results will vary based on your translocation, and on luck from cycle to cycle since the sample size for one person&#8217;s retrieval will be very small. There are 6 possible embryo outcomes for RBT, two of which can result in a healthy pregnancy (either a totally normal embryo or a balanced carrier like myself). The other four outcomes have too much or too little genetic material, and will either miscarry or result in trisomy 13. So that would imply 33% &#8220;normal&#8221;, but then you have all the other chromosomal abnormalities that can occur outside of the translocation itself (due to age, chance, crappy/immature eggs, etc etc) and I can see how that number would go down. The numbers can be discouraging, but it really is a numbers game, and you just have to keep trying! I am on a facebook group for people with translocations, and loads of ladies on there are simply trying on their own (or with clomid or superovulation), getting through the m/cs, and moving on to the next one. Most of them do eventually have kids, but with losses in between. That was our plan too, but when I didn&#8217;t fall pregnant for 9 months I got impatient and so here we are back for more IVF. 

Nothing new for me, I am waiting for AF after coming off my BCP and going in for one more ultrasound tomorrow to recheck my follies (there was one that they thought might be a cyst so wanted to check before meds start on Saturday).

Hope everyone is having a good day/evening!


----------



## KatO79

CrazyDogLady said:


> Hello ladies, hope it's ok if I join this thread :hi:
> 
> I started gonal-f injections on Tuesday and start cetrotide too on Saturday. Got an action scan on Monday to see how the follicles are doing.
> 
> This is our 2nd of ICSI, 1st was in 2013 and resulted in our gorgeous 2 year old son. We didn't have any left to freeze so we're starting all over again this time.
> 
> It all seems to be happening so quickly this time. Last time we had years of TTC then waiting for referrals, tests, etc. But we just had to phone up this time!
> 
> Reading your guys stories makes me realise that we're actually quite fortunate that our IVF journey is relatively straightforward. My tests all came back clear, our problems conceiving seem to be down to male factor infertility. I hope nobody is offended by that, I guess it just puts it all in perspective.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit bloated from the gonal-f (like I've done too many sit-ups), and seem to developing a head cold, but aside from that and some mood swings yesterday, I'm feeling ok so far!
> 
> Hope you're all coping ok, and the waiting between stages isn't driving everyone too crazy :wacko:
> 
> I'm off to do tonight's injection :hi:


Welcome CrazyDogLady:flower:

Wow you're so lucky that your 1st ICSI worked, wish I could say the same about my 1st IVF. DH and I have unexplained infertility so no obvious reasons why we were having issues. Even IUI didn't work since all 6 failed and ended in AF. At least with IVF there seems to be a chance since my 1st ended in a CP.

I've been on Cetrotide for the past 3 days and I end up itching pretty bad at the injection site for 1-1½ hours. I was told by my nurse that it's normal to experience irritation at the injection site. All I can say is don't scratch, it makes the itching worse:dohh: So you're warned if you haven't tried Cetrotide before or in case you've forgotten:winkwink:


----------



## almosthere

Yes zika isn't spreading but was found on tourists there are worries but no crazy spreading yet.

Kat sorry to hear about the irritation that injection causes I've heard icing the site before and after can help.

Ewwg so exciting you start meds sat it's going to fly by!


----------



## danser55

ewwg12345 said:


> Good luck Kat  with your cycle and with your family!!
> 
> Almosthere, hope your HSG goes well and you get the all clear to move forward! I didnt realize the Zika virus was in the US now, yikes. Is that the the one spread by mosquitos? Maybe the cold weather will keep it at bay or slow it down, here is hoping!
> 
> Hi CrazyDogLady, good luck with your injections.do you have an idea when you will trigger? How many follicles do you have going so far? All the waiting is hard, and it is difficult not to obsess and worry at every stage (hence why I am back on BnB haha!)
> 
> Danser, I have a Robertsonian Translocation (RBT) of chromosomes 13/22. We are doing our testing through Genesis, and they stated that based on their experience with other translocation carriers they expect 15-20% of embryos to be labelled as normal. However, the results will vary based on your translocation, and on luck from cycle to cycle since the sample size for one persons retrieval will be very small. There are 6 possible embryo outcomes for RBT, two of which can result in a healthy pregnancy (either a totally normal embryo or a balanced carrier like myself). The other four outcomes have too much or too little genetic material, and will either miscarry or result in trisomy 13. So that would imply 33% normal, but then you have all the other chromosomal abnormalities that can occur outside of the translocation itself (due to age, chance, crappy/immature eggs, etc etc) and I can see how that number would go down. The numbers can be discouraging, but it really is a numbers game, and you just have to keep trying! I am on a facebook group for people with translocations, and loads of ladies on there are simply trying on their own (or with clomid or superovulation), getting through the m/cs, and moving on to the next one. Most of them do eventually have kids, but with losses in between. That was our plan too, but when I didnt fall pregnant for 9 months I got impatient and so here we are back for more IVF.
> 
> Nothing new for me, I am waiting for AF after coming off my BCP and going in for one more ultrasound tomorrow to recheck my follies (there was one that they thought might be a cyst so wanted to check before meds start on Saturday).
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day/evening!

I am going through genesis as well. They gave me the same percentage 15-20% I have a phone call with a genetic counselor there tomorrow as well. I hope we get more information and may be ours isn't as bad. My RE said he didn't know too much, but he said some balanced translocations are more severe than others. I'm anxious for the call tomorrow.


----------



## Tammerzann

Kat - Yeah the first genetics counselor we met with said she had never met with a couple who found out about being carriers before getting pregnant. Not sure if that had more to do with the uniqueness of our situation or the limited amount of cases she had under her belt. Either way it was quite the shock! Crossing everything for great egg quality for you!

Danser - We are using Genesis as well! I'm pretty happy with them. Well there customer service at least. We haven't used the science side of them to its full potential yet. My RE said that our chances of a BFP are almost 70% after FET because of all the testing the embies will have gone through to get to that point. But the thing that's keeping me from getting my hopes up too high is knowing there are 87 million steps that we have to get through to get to the transfer. So I feel ya!

Unlucky - When they do the PGD they are just going to focus on checking the embies for my mutation. My husband has the most common mutation and might have another variation related to CF that they don't know much about. So if it doesn't have my mutation they will consider it safe. Not sure what the exact odds are anymore. It's been so long since I was told the odds and so many other numbers have been thrown at me since then that I've somewhat lost track. I haven't had any checkups with fertility clinic since last July. I'm having a few different blood tests and a SHG on Tuesday. The last time they did the SHG everything looked good. But of course anything can change in 1.5 years. FX everything is still good to go! 

Miranda - Thanks! Yes things are going to happen so fast! But we all know how the "hurry up, wait, hurry up, wait" goes! :)


----------



## MissCassie

Have you guys heard about taking baby aspirin when youve done your FET? To help with blood flow?


----------



## miranda007

Miss Cassie - I haven't heard of baby aspirin for blood flow. I've read exercise helps for blood flow - and yoga - I've been going to the gym and will get to yoga before the transfer.

Almosthere - for some reason I thought u were doing a FET this month.. But it's next month. I've decided to cut out the black tea as it has caffeine. 

Not much happening with me.. All probably too much info but I have been a bit itchy down there. It's not really bad, and actually I think DTD didn't help the other night..(yeah..you think?!! Lol) So I started to think ohh wonder if this affects FET so found myself calling the nurse.. The things we think about!! She said no internal creams - my neighbour, who is a mid wife, suggested this vinegar and tea tree oil home remedy. So I did that tonight and it kind of stung. Anyway - am sure it will go soon!!


----------



## KatO79

So got back from my scan and everything looks good although I might only end up with 3 follies of the right size at ER (so pretty much same situation as for IVF #1) but the RE said we'll see. I go in for one last scan on Sunday and she's 99% sure my ER will be on Tuesday:thumbup:


----------



## danser55

Tammerzzan Our RE said we have a 60-70% chance too, but with the lower odds of having a normal embryo I don't know how it will affect things. I have a conference call with a genetic counselor this morning.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi to Tammer, Unlucky, and Miranda (and any other ladies) sorry if I missed you before, just getting caught up on everyones stories! &#61514;

Miranda when will your blood tests be? Overall I find FETs much easier than retrievals, except for all the waiting! Hope things move quickly for you.

CrazyDogLady hope your injections are going well!

Unlucky hope your blood tests went well and time is moving quickly for you this cycle. FET is supposed to be easier on the body, since your body is not trying to establish a pregnancy and heal the overstimmed ovaries at the same time. Here is hoping it does the trick for you!

Almosthere hope your HSG was all clear today!

Tammer good luck with your HSG, that is never a comfortable test but hoping all is clear and looks good! How funny we are all with Genesis. The ladies on my translocation group have nothing but good things to say about it, so I am hopeful they are good at the &#8220;science&#8221; side of things as well as the customer service! ;) PGD/PGS is certainly nervewracking but hopefully all the waiting will pay off with high quality embryos for transfer! x

Danser, hope all goes well talking to the genetic counselor! I spoke with two of them back in 2012 when we were diagnosed but I&#8217;ve forgotten most of it now&#8230;.be sure to ask about your breakpoints (large vs small), what that means in terms of ability/likelihood to carry a UBT embryo to term vs propensity for miscarriages. Because we have chromosome 13 involved we have a high chance of Trisomy 13, which can make it to term. Some other chromosomes will almost never make it to term in a UBT scenario. I&#8217;m sure they will have lots of good info for you. Just remember you have a very good chance of having a healthy baby with a translocation if you keep trying&#8230;the fact that your husband and his family are here is proof of that! 

Kat, yay for ER on Tuesday! That is just 4 days from now!!! 3 follies is all you need if you have a golden egg in there&#8230;.here&#8217;s hoping for 3 golden eggs, a perfect embryo to transfer and two for the freezer! x

MissCassie I know lots of ladies will take baby aspirin to improve blood flow and reduce clotting. I think it can be helpful, but I&#8217;d check with your RE just to be sure. Some REs even recommend/prescribe baby aspirin to their patients to help implantation! Another thing that can help (in addition to exercise and yoga as Miranda said) is acupuncture right before and then following transfer. There are studies that have shown it can improve success rates&#8230;.as well as others that show it has no significant effect. I did it last time and found if nothing else it really relaxed me, so I&#8217;m doing it again this time, both leading up to retrieval and for my FET, assuming we&#8217;ll have anything to transfer. 

AFM, I had a second baseline ultrasound today to make sure there was no cyst &#8211; the cyst was gone, and they saw a few more follicles than last time so I am feeling a bit better about my chances. With the translocation I know the majority of the eggs will be duds so I want as many as I can get to up my odds! ;) I am all clear so should start stims tomorrow night. I&#8217;m starting on 375 gonal and 75 menopur, this is higher FSH and lower menopur than my last cycle. Oh well I guess we&#8217;ll see what the results are. 

Have a great weekend ladies, and those in the US enjoy the long weekend! xx


----------



## danser55

Thanks ewwg12345 I had my call this morning. It went ok. I didn't see this until now so I didn't get to ask those questions but I can always call our person back. They said they lump all translocations together and from their data 15-20% are normal. Unfortunately she couldn't give us any details on our specific translocation. It could be higher it could be lower. I just keep telling myself it only take one!


----------



## KatO79

ewwg12345 said:


> AFM, I had a second baseline ultrasound today to make sure there was no cyst  the cyst was gone, and they saw a few more follicles than last time so I am feeling a bit better about my chances. With the translocation I know the majority of the eggs will be duds so I want as many as I can get to up my odds! ;) I am all clear so should start stims tomorrow night. Im starting on 375 gonal and 75 menopur, this is higher FSH and lower menopur than my last cycle. Oh well I guess well see what the results are.
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies, and those in the US enjoy the long weekend! xx


Yay for the cyst disappearing and there being follies instead :happydance: Follies are much better than cysts:winkwink:

Here's hoping the change helps you with making nice eggs:thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

So I thought it was hsg but it's hysteroscopy lol close though haha I've had both and mix them up about to go in less than half hour nervous not fun having a new person seeing the goods down there haha here goes nothing!


----------



## almosthere

Kat great news on your cyst being gone!

And yes danser it only takes one we only transfered one firs time and it worked you got this!


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat Good luck for egg retrieval this Tuesday. Let's hope all eggs retrieve are of great quality! Your husband able to take time off to take you ?

Almost how was your hysterscopy? All cleared? 

Ewwg all the best with the Scan hope you can start injections tomorrow. 

Miss cassie I heard baby aspirin is to avoid blood clot hence decrease chances of miscarriage. I have the Mther gene hence higher risk of blood clot but because I am Asian the doctor didn't prescribed it for me but made sure I had enough vit b. Can't remember the explanation.

AFM I either ovulated yesterday or today. I am thinking yesterday. For embyro transfer in four or five days time. Trying not to get excited.


----------



## almosthere

I'm finally home had to get my son after my hysteroscopy get his haircut. I peed for the forst time after the procedure and saw a lot more blood than I was expecting like my cd1 full bright flow as long as it slows down I think I should be in the clear as long as it slows down did anyone else have this test recently and have similar bleeding?


----------



## almosthere

Unlucky yay for o day! I'm in the clear thanks for asking just being a worry wart about the bleeding but I know some is normal.


----------



## tommyg

Ladies can I join you?
I've been trying for 4 years for baby2, my son was a natural conception. I've PCOS, resorted to IVF after trying everything else.

I'm 5dp3dt, I also have 5 frosties from this cycle. I've been feeling really tired but putting it down to the progesterone.


----------



## Unlucky41

Almost that is great you are in the clear. I didn't have any blood but depends if they found anything I was told. They found nothing for me hence easy procedure. Maybe ask your doctor if it doesn't settle. 

Tommyg did you get 5 frosties from one cycle that is awesome. When are you going to do your FET. 

My transfer will be this Thursday Australia time or Wednesday US time. Debating whether to call up sick or actually take a day off! Thetrtransfer will be in the middle of the day hence very inconvenient.


----------



## MissCassie

Unlucky41 said:


> My transfer will be this Thursday Australia time or Wednesday US time. Debating whether to call up sick or actually take a day off! Thetrtransfer will be in the middle of the day hence very inconvenient.

My transfer is on thursday as well australian time at 2:30pm! How many will you be transferring?


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you ladies for your advice on the baby aspirin i will ask my fs about it on the day of transfer.. ive also looked into acupuncture and im going to see if ican book in for it thursday afternoon after my fet.

Sorry if i am crappy and replying to everyone.. im on my phone and it makes it hard to quote everyone..

Will any of you ladies be wearing socks during transfer? Ive seen a lot of woman do that as warm feet warm womb?


----------



## Unlucky41

Misscassie we only have one embryo in storage so we are hoping that this one is a lucky one! We don't know the exact time yet. Have to have a blood test wed to make sure my progesterone levels are good. They will advise exact time after the results come back. 

Are you transferring two ?


----------



## MissCassie

KatO79 said:


> So got back from my scan and everything looks good although I might only end up with 3 follies of the right size at ER (so pretty much same situation as for IVF #1) but the RE said we'll see. I go in for one last scan on Sunday and she's 99% sure my ER will be on Tuesday:thumbup:

You never know there could be more hiding too! I really do hope you get great fertilization and beautiful blasts out of it. I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat Good luck for egg retrieval this Tuesday. Let's hope all eggs retrieve are of great quality! Your husband able to take time off to take you ?

Thanks:flower: He hasn't told his boss yet but he was allowed time off last time so here's hoping! I think for both ER and ET he said he'd work at home so he doesn't take the day completely off:winkwink: I don't know why he didn't tell her yesterday though since I sent him an SMS about it for that very reason, he claimed he was too busy to tell her -_- :dohh:




Unlucky41 said:


> My transfer will be this Thursday Australia time or Wednesday US time. Debating whether to call up sick or actually take a day off! Thetrtransfer will be in the middle of the day hence very inconvenient.

Hmmm you could say you need to go to the dentist maybe? I wouldn't think you need to take the whole day off?




MissCassie said:


> Will any of you ladies be wearing socks during transfer? Ive seen a lot of woman do that as warm feet warm womb?

I did last time and it ended in a CP so who knows? But I _always_ wear socks since it's often a bit chilly ATM in those rooms at the hospital I go to.


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> So got back from my scan and everything looks good although I might only end up with 3 follies of the right size at ER (so pretty much same situation as for IVF #1) but the RE said we'll see. I go in for one last scan on Sunday and she's 99% sure my ER will be on Tuesday:thumbup:
> 
> You never know there could be more hiding too! I really do hope you get great fertilization and beautiful blasts out of it. I have everything crossed for you xxClick to expand...

Hmmm I doubt it since there weren't any last time. I think when it's such a small number of follies, they don't miss any. More if I was up at 15-20 I'd think.


----------



## miranda007

Miss Cassie - I've heard the sock thing too. Well I would say the weather is warm at the moment here but it's crazy some days.. So do what you feel comfortable. Sometimes those old wives tales make u feel like you're doing something. I did read the advice to have warm foods to keep the uterus warm as salad takes too long too much energy to digest.. Such a pain I always have salads.. Doubt i will worry. 

Almost.. I did the Hysterscopy. I got a bit of bleeding but it wasn't anything heavy. But everyone is different and they sent me home with a few pads so I'm guessing it's normal. 

Kat.. Fingers crossed for egg pick up! I do love the drugs they give u. You feel very happy!! 

Ewwg - thanks. I think you're stimming soon. Here's to lots of good eggs for u! From what I've read (I'm sure you've read the same) keep up the protein (I made it plant protein with beans and legumes) , and eggs like a body that's not too inflamed so keep up the greens and healthy food. Who knows if anything of this is true - but it can't hurt. I also had lots of cups of tea and grated fresh ginger in the tea - thought that is good for circulation. And think I put time tic in there. Actually just thought that could be good for the FET for circulation and blood flow. Sometimes reading stuff stresses people out with all these little things - I was the opposite. I wanted to just feel like I was helping the situation.. Keep up the water! Well that applies to everyone. I think I'm going to do acupuncture on the day of transfer.


----------



## MissCassie

Unlucky41 said:


> Misscassie we only have one embryo in storage so we are hoping that this one is a lucky one! We don't know the exact time yet. Have to have a blood test wed to make sure my progesterone levels are good. They will advise exact time after the results come back.
> 
> Are you transferring two ?

Well i have everything crossed for you that your embie is the lucky one which sticks :flower:

Since i had a cp last transferred i wanted to use my last 2. So hopefully they either both stick or i atleast get one out of it


----------



## tommyg

Unlucky, thankyou for letting me join, we did a fresh transfer with 2, 3day embryos, they kept the rest to day 5/6 and froze 5 of them. 
Is your single embryos left from a previous cycle?

MissCassie I'd no idea about socks warming the womb. Bearing in mind what else is "on show" I don't have the prettiest feet &#128099; so they remained hidden in my new socks lol!

I wish you both the very best for your transfers I'm assuming it is 5 day blasts you are transferring.


----------



## tommyg

WUnlucky I think I would be tempted to ask for the the for Doc / Hospital / Dentist appointment. Although I could be tempted to say tummy bug and have the day.

Kat you just never know your luck all you really need is one really good egg. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat if your husband's boss is a female she should be understanding! Can't wait to hear your results. 

Miss Cassie hope this time the embryos stick! I always think that if you put back two you have double the chance.

Tommyg Yes our frozen embyro is from our fifth cycle in 2013 really hopes it works or I don't know how I could face another fresh when I at best get two eggs! 

I was going to use the stomach bug excuse then my husband made me feel guilty. Might take a day off and say I have traders coming to the house. I can offer to work from home but really I can't be bothered Hehe.


----------



## KatO79

tommyg said:


> Kat you just never know your luck all you really need is one really good egg. Fingers crossed x


Yeah but I was hoping for some frosties this time, just in case this cycle doesn't pan out. The state here pays for 3 IVFs and unlimited FETs but only embies from one of those IVF cycles. So if I end up with no frosties and no pregnancy after 3 IVFs, DH and I will have to start paying for it ourselves. I just want as many free chances as possible.


----------



## tommyg

Unlucky fingers crossed for you. 5 IVF's is a long hard journey. 

Kat I understand how you feel it becomes a different feeling when it is your own pocket that is paying for it. I had 6 rounds of femara and 3 IUI paid for by the NHS / Government. 
Kat I would ask hubby to at least ask for the time of, "you have to see a doc/consultant and would rather he was with you incase you are too nervous to remember what is said" or something along those sorts of lines - he doesn't need to mention IVF if he doesn't want to.

You ladies have made me realise how lucky I am to have gotten so many frosties as well as my 2 fresh transfers out of this one cycle. I can honestly say that if neither the 2 fresh or any FET's work then I won't be trying again. 

I have been getting stabbing pains in my ovary area. I'm assuming it is the ovary settling down after all the stimming etc


----------



## almosthere

Miss Cassie I've never heard of he sock warming although I was given cute socks both times they were teal I swear good luck haha.

Kat payment is another added stress it just doesn't seem fair people without infertility get a free ride we have quite the pricey addition to ttc.

AFM since last night I was hit like a bus with fatigue I naped 3 hours today on couch all day I must have a cold virus that's going around or the flu I've never been this tired in my life besides when I didn't know I had b12 deficiency.

I keep reading abut the zika or us my anxiety realy doesn't help I'm trying to relax and will ask my dr about it but they havent mentioned it yet. I think of it got pregnant first time I'll at least be in 2nd tri by spring time. The virus spreads in warm weather.


----------



## almosthere

Sorry if I missed some of you ladies not feeling great sending good luck baby dust and healthy vibes!


----------



## KatO79

tommyg said:


> Kat I understand how you feel it becomes a different feeling when it is your own pocket that is paying for it. I had 6 rounds of femara and 3 IUI paid for by the NHS / Government.
> Kat I would ask hubby to at least ask for the time of, "you have to see a doc/consultant and would rather he was with you incase you are too nervous to remember what is said" or something along those sorts of lines - he doesn't need to mention IVF if he doesn't want to.

His boss already knows since my DH doesn't like to lie so he just told her the truth when we were going through IVF #1. I don't think she had any problems conceiving but I think someone close to her (can't remember if it was a relative or close friend) did and went through IVF so she knows all about it. She seems to be pretty supportive so DH is pretty confident that she'll let him turn those days into "work at home" ones. Absolute worst case DH's little brother could perhaps step in and drive me home after ER and watch me until DH gets home since he was prepared to do so last IVF. There's also DH's parents but the little brother lives closer to us so it'd be a bit easier.

I think DH not asking his boss yet is just him procrastinating, he's the "King of Procrastination" :haha::winkwink: So super annoying sometimes though:dohh:

*almosthere:* Sorry you're not feeling well, hope you feel better soon:hugs:

AFM going in for my 3rd scan today so they can measure the follies and be absolutely sure that the ER should be on Tuesday. If it is I trigger tonight!


----------



## tommyg

Kat it must be a man thing! I know I procrastinate but not when it comes to treatments. Going through all of my cycles has just played so much in my mind that it would annoy me not to know I've got the time secured. 

Fingers crossed for you today.


----------



## KatO79

So it turns out that my ER won't be until Thursday. The follies haven't grown very much but the RE said it's the Cetrotide that's inhibiting growth a bit and that there's nothing to worry about. She's sure that a couple of days more with Bemfola and Cetrotide should do it. Go in for another scan on Tuesday.


----------



## almosthere

Kat that's exciting it's almost time sorry to hear it's delayed a bit but Thursday is right around the corner.

I'm feeling better today I Def had a fatigue sickness 24 hour type thing.

This waiting game stinks but at least I have a break from bw and us and tests for a while


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat that's exciting it's almost time sorry to hear it's delayed a bit but Thursday is right around the corner.
> 
> I'm feeling better today I Def had a fatigue sickness 24 hour type thing.
> 
> This waiting game stinks but at least I have a break from bw and us and tests for a while


Yeah DH almost prefers it as he won't have to take 2 days off seeing as how ET will most likely be on Saturday then:winkwink: He said the only day that really stinks for him is Friday but here's hoping it'll be Thursday for ER and Saturday for ET:flower:

Glad to hear it was a 24 hour thing. I've had those a few times myself.

BTW everyone I've succeeded in not stalking my narcissistic siblings' (and enabler cousin's) FB profiles now for 17 days:happydance:

Also DH has signed the papers so just need to wait for the house's current owner to sign and we'll be house owners officially:thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Kat so exciting about the house almost being official! Good for you for not stalking haha.

I am off to get ready for a date night soon dropping my son off at Grammy possibly for the night dying to get out of the house after being cooped up for so long. 

Good luck to anyone who may be stimming tonight! I think that's the right word it's been years since I've done the whole shots thing!


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat so exciting about the house almost being official! Good for you for not stalking haha.
> 
> I am off to get ready for a date night soon dropping my son off at Grammy possibly for the night dying to get out of the house after being cooped up for so long.
> 
> Good luck to anyone who may be stimming tonight! I think that's the right word it's been years since I've done the whole shots thing!


Yeah can't wait to move now! 

As for not stalking, the first week was the hardest and then it gradually got easier. I kept reminding myself I don't need to know how they're doing since they don't care about me unless I'm a willing receptacle of abuse which I'm not anymore. I post pretty regularly and not one of them has asked me what's up since my last post they can see is from New Year's Eve. All my FB updates have been set to "Friends except restricted" and restricted includes my brother, his enabler wife, my sister and my cousin plus my cousin's daughter and son just to be on the safe side. Also blocked my friends list so they only see the friends we all have in common. Although a couple of them they could find themselves since they know what DH's family members are named. It was partly to avoid any smear campaign my brother might spread to all my contacts because honestly I think he started smear campaigning me a long time ago to the whole family :shrug:

Ohh have a great night! And yes, it's called stimming:winkwink:


----------



## tommyg

Sounds like the right way to deal with them Kat.


----------



## miranda007

Procrastinating is such a man thing. I'm bad but my husband is so bad. 

Almost - hope u had a good date night! Sounds like it was really needed. 
Kat - fingers crossed egg pick up is Thursday.. Hoping all those drugs are doing their thing! 
Tommy- sounds like you're getting ready for a stimming cycle? Lol spell check corrects it as stunning cycle.. Let's hope that's true for u and Kat, and anyone else on here. 
As for me.. Just have my second blood test tomorrow. I'll be day 13. I was able to chat to the nurse about the slight issue down there (mild itchiness) and she said to get into the topical cream and a natural tea tree oil and vinegar mini wash. It's all so fun and attractive stuff - my embrassment for all this stuff definitely went out the window with IVF! She had me worried saying when they do insert for a FET they don't want to drag any fungas with them. Not that it's that bad.. I said its hadn't happened for years and she said it's because of the im. But still. Sorry for to much information.


----------



## IvyEffer

Hi everyone! I was wondering if I could join in the conversation? I'm scheduled for a FET this Thursday. Good luck to all you ladies out there!


----------



## Unlucky41

Miranda are you close to ovulation? 

Ivyeffer welcome ! I am having my transfer this Thursday as well all the best. Progesterone pressaries starts tonight. Yucky stuff but hence to be done. 

I told my boss I wanted a day off this Thursday so I have no guilty conscience!

Is anyone going to test in the ttw period? I am too scared to know the outcome but will probably assess all symptoms I get. Last time I think I felt some pinching either the transfer night or the day after.


----------



## tommyg

Kat good luck for your scan. The house sounds exciting too.

Unlucky sometimes it is easier just to be honest and ask for the day. 

Almost hope your night out went well.

Miranda, hope you get the infection cleared up. I don't know much about FETs when is yours likely to be?

Ivyeffer good luck for Thursday. Will be good for you and Unlucky to be in the 2ww together.

AFM I halfway through the 2ww, no plans to test at the moment. I hate the feeling that my hope is gone (but it might be to early to test). This seems to be the longest 2ww ever, even longer than the IUI ones. That said on my last iui I was sure within days that I hadn't ovulated and I was right! However I'm symptom spotting like crazy, cramps and sore boobs - but think they are both down to proceedure and progesterone.
Anyone else in the 2ww?


----------



## KatO79

Welcome IvyEffer:flower:



Unlucky41 said:


> Is anyone going to test in the ttw period? I am too scared to know the outcome but will probably assess all symptoms I get. Last time I think I felt some pinching either the transfer night or the day after.

Nope, I didn't last time either and felt it was nice just to not symptom spot much and no testing. Especially since it ended up being a CP, I can just imagine how much worse I'd of felt if I'd gotten a BFP and then only a day or 2 later was told it's a CP:nope: So yeah, sticking to no testing until the beta 14 days after ET:thumbup:




tommyg said:


> AFM I halfway through the 2ww, no plans to test at the moment. I hate the feeling that my hope is gone (but it might be to early to test). This seems to be the longest 2ww ever, even longer than the IUI ones. That said on my last iui I was sure within days that I hadn't ovulated and I was right! However I'm symptom spotting like crazy, cramps and sore boobs - but think they are both down to proceedure and progesterone.
> Anyone else in the 2ww?


I'd think at halfway through it'd be a bit too early to symptom spot and give up. I think _most_ embies implant around 6-9 dpo and you'd first get symptoms a few days later, earliest. Some don't feel anything until later, e.g. around 6 weeks. I've also heard that progesterone can make you feel pregnant, which is why I didn't bother symptom spotting during my 2WW after IVF #1. I don't know if it made me feel pregnant as it was my 1st time using Crinone and it ended in a CP so don't have a BFN cycle to compare it to:shrug:


----------



## MissCassie

IvyEffer said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if I could join in the conversation? I'm scheduled for a FET this Thursday. Good luck to all you ladies out there!


We can be transferr buddies :) i am transferring my last 2 embies on thursday at 2:30pm australian time.

How exciting!!


----------



## MissCassie

Unlucky41 said:


> Is anyone going to test in the ttw period? I am too scared to know the outcome but will probably assess all symptoms I get. Last time I think I felt some pinching either the transfer night or the day after.

I will be testing only because i had a chemical my last transfer so i guess i will want reasurance that my levels are doubling. And im way too impatient to wait until the 1st feb for my beta.. what day will your beta be?


----------



## tommyg

Chemical Pregnancies are the cruelest jokes imaginable and form part of the reason I will hold of as long as I can. I'm not sure I want to know about another CP.


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies :) I've just come back from another scan to measure my follies. I had 1 at 22mm, another at 18mm and a few more just under the threshold so I've got to keep injecting for a couple more days, have another scan on Wednesday and am scheduled for ER on Friday! I'm going to try and hold off for the whole 2 weeks after ET before testing too, because I don't think I could take the disappointment if I got a false positive.
Baby dust to you all!! X


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> Hey ladies :) I've just come back from another scan to measure my follies. I had 1 at 22mm, another at 18mm and a few more just under the threshold so I've got to keep injecting for a couple more days, have another scan on Wednesday and am scheduled for ER on Friday! I'm going to try and hold off for the whole 2 weeks after ET before testing too, because I don't think I could take the disappointment if I got a false positive.
> Baby dust to you all!! X


Sounds good Elz:thumbup: ATM my ER should be on Thursday so will only be 1 day ahead of you:winkwink: 

AFM going in for my scan tomorrow afternoon. Here's hoping this time everything looks good so they confirm my ER for Thursday. 

Forgot to mention DH was stressed on 2nd Christmas Day (so the 26th of December) when we went to pick up his little brother and didn't wait for this guy to park. Which resulted in the guy driving into the side of our car (we have a Renault Clio IV in red). The area right over the back left tire is dented in. First could come in with it today to get it repaired:dohh: Luckily we pay a certain amount each month to be able to get a loaner car if it's something that takes a few days to fix/get done so drove home in the loaner although had to use 15-20 minutes to remove ice on the windows since it'd been standing outside for days (it's a new Renault Twingo). It's just too funny that DH was so concerned when we bought our car a couple of years ago that I'd mess it up and any damages we've had have been his fault, all while he was driving:haha: Yet he still complains about *my* driving :dohh:


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello ladies, hope you're all doing OK. 

Sorry I've not been back since my first post, I'm feeling totally wiped out, don't know if it's the ivf drugs or the cold, or a combination! 

Thank you for your welcomes 

Ewwg - it looks like egg collection will be this weekend so I'm guessing I'll trigger Thursday or Friday evening. Just had 1st action scan today and it looks like there's 10-15 follicles, they just need to do some more growing. I got 9 eggs in the end last time which resulted in 1 good blast (my son!), so I'm cautiously optimistic with this number. You're right, it's so difficult not to get obsessed with every stage!

Kat079 - I do feel very fortunate that it worked first time for us, and I feel selfish for hoping for the same this time when there are ladies like yourself who have tried so many times. It's difficult enough going through this with a successful outcome, I can't imagine how tough it is when there isn't. I salute you! 
I had forgotten about the itchiness with the cetrotide, and also the palaver with getting it all mixed up! The itchiness had only lasted about 20 min so far so that's manageable, the injections a bit nippy going in though!
Hope you're injections ate going OK? You'll be getting eggs collected soon (if you haven't already?). Just read a bit further and see you're collection is tomorrow - good luck - I have my fingers crossed for you! Just read further again and see it's Thursday! We might not be very far apart then, us and Elz (and anyone else I've missed) 

Sorry, I'm on my phone and find it difficult to do individual comments, hope everyone is feeling OK. 

I'm feeling a bit down tbh, so wiped out, I've had to spend days in bed because I just can't cope with my wee boy feeling like this. My OH has been great, just taking over and letting me rest, but I feel like DS is growing apart from me. Silly I know, it will be the hormones affecting me!


----------



## KatO79

CrazyDogLady said:


> Kat079 - I do feel very fortunate that it worked first time for us, and I feel selfish for hoping for the same this time when there are ladies like yourself who have tried so many times. It's difficult enough going through this with a successful outcome, I can't imagine how tough it is when there isn't. I salute you!
> I had forgotten about the itchiness with the cetrotide, and also the palaver with getting it all mixed up! The itchiness had only lasted about 20 min so far so that's manageable, the injections a bit nippy going in though!
> Hope you're injections ate going OK? You'll be getting eggs collected soon (if you haven't already?). Just read a bit further and see you're collection is tomorrow - good luck - I have my fingers crossed for you! Just read further again and see it's Thursday! We might not be very far apart then, us and Elz (and anyone else I've missed)
> 
> Sorry, I'm on my phone and find it difficult to do individual comments, hope everyone is feeling OK.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit down tbh, so wiped out, I've had to spend days in bed because I just can't cope with my wee boy feeling like this. My OH has been great, just taking over and letting me rest, but I feel like DS is growing apart from me. Silly I know, it will be the hormones affecting me!


Thanks CrazyDogLady:hugs: Yeah I feel like if we had 1 child already, it would be easier because if IVF ended up not working, I'd still have one child to love and be a mother to. If this doesn't work as the situation is now and donor eggs wouldn't help increase the odds of me getting pregnant, I may not ever be a mother unless we decide to adopt (which is an option in that case although DH and I haven't discussed it recently). 

Yeah the Cetrotide is the worst injection I've tried yet. I've otherwise tried Puregon (for all 6 failed IUIs), Suprefact (for IVF #1) and of course Bemfola (IVF #1 + #2). You're right, it does nip a bit going in, hoping tonight will be my last one _ever_:winkwink: You're lucky you only itch for 20 minutes, I feel like most of the time my itchiness has lasted at least double that:wacko: At this point I'm a bit of an injection pro so things are going well:winkwink: 

I hope you soon feel better:hugs: But I can understand you feeling that way, going through assisted conception is definitely challenging both emotionally and physically! I think you're defintely entitled to have some "you time" while going through this if it helps you to cope.


----------



## almosthere

Elz so exciting your er is coming up good luck! 

Crazydoglady sorry to hear you don't feel well ivf really can take a toll and then any sickness or added stress makes it that much worse.

I am super achy crampy still like when I walk I feel it in my uterus I feel like an old lady walking around today haha. I did leave a urine sample and the rapid uti test was clear so waiting for by he culture to be sent out as I have been peeing small amounts frequently like uti.

Sorry to any I missed there's so much to keep track of on here. welcome to our new commer and gl to all upcoming transfers!


----------



## tommyg

Kat i would agree IVF is much easier to deal with if you already have a child. But I also think my ability to have hope is very worn down after 4 years of ltttc.


----------



## almosthere

I think ivf is hard either way however the emotional aspect can of course be more difficult when there is yet to be any success at all. Of course fet is a bit easier medication wise but still emotionally difficult I'm trying to stay positive but just as nervous as the first time to be honest!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi all! Sorry I've been silent, it was a long weekend here in the US and I've not been on the computer as much as usual. 

Welcome to IvyEffer (love your name haha), and good luck to you and MissCassie and Unlucky for your Thursday transfers!! How nice you can all be TWW buddies (and hopefully bump buddies too!). I've always tested in the TWW, but I hold off until 7DPT so that I am not squinting at a line. With both transfers resulting in pregnancy I had a line by then (equivalent of 12DPO). For me, I'd rather have the bad news in the privacy of my home rather than over the phone from the nurse in my open plan office!

MissCassie I've heard about the socks too, my acupuncturist always reminded me to wear socks, as well as to eat warming foods. Can't hurt!

Almosthere hope you are feeling better and had a great date night! I am also feeling drained, not sure if it is the meds, general cycle stress, or if I am coming down with something!

Kat sorry for the delayed retrieval date...but it is better to go a few more days and let those follies get nice and mature! This happened to me with my 2012 cycle and the few extra days was worth it because almost all the eggs retrieved were mature. Thursday will be here before you know it!

Elz good luck for your retrieval on Friday! That is just around the corner!

CrazyDogLady sorry you are feeling poorly, but yay for those great follie numbers! I hope you get as good or better results than last time, and that you feel better very soon.

Miranda hope your blood test went well!

AFM I started injections on Saturday, and so far so good. I lost a bit of Menopur the other day when I took the Q-cap thing off, hopefully those few drops won't make or break my cycle...! I also freaked out today because I got to the end of my Gonal-F pen and it was telling me I needed 75 units less than I calculated I should need from the new pen....after asking my nurse it appears these pens are overfilled by 75 units. Ugh hard not to worry over every little thing. I go for a blood draw tomorrow to see what my levels are doing, then a follie check on Thursday...! I am also starting to get moody and tired, not sure if I can blame the meds or if I am just stressed out, haha.

Hope you all have a great start to your week and good luck to everyone! x


----------



## KatO79

ewwg12345 said:


> I started injections on Saturday, and so far so good. I lost a bit of Menopur the other day when I took the Q-cap thing off, hopefully those few drops won't make or break my cycle...! I also freaked out today because I got to the end of my Gonal-F pen and it was telling me I needed 75 units less than I calculated I should need from the new pen....after asking my nurse it appears these pens are overfilled by 75 units. Ugh hard not to worry over every little thing. I go for a blood draw tomorrow to see what my levels are doing, then a follie check on Thursday...! I am also starting to get moody and tired, not sure if I can blame the meds or if I am just stressed out, haha.
> 
> Hope you all have a great start to your week and good luck to everyone! x


I don't know anything about Menopur but I would think if it's a really tiny amount, it shouldn't matter. As for the pen being overfilled, it reminds me of those Puregon vials I would use for my IUIs, they were also overfilled by about 50 IU.


----------



## miranda007

ohh.. ewwg I've done that exact same thing with the gonal pen.. Freaked out it was at the end. 

Almost. ah annoying damn UTI's. Have you got some antibiotics? (I know I hate taking extra medicine that's not necessary but if it's really bad it's the only thing that works. Can be so painful. 

Unlucky - I don't think I'll test.. I'm going to try and not symptom spot too. lol yeah right. I think I'll be really excited if I get a bit of implantation bleed.. but some people don't get that so I don't want to be disappointed if I don't and think it's all over. Ahh it's going to go soooooo slowly. I think I picked up those progesterone pressaries are those the wax capsules? they sound so attractive.. melting inside u when you go to bed. HOT!

tommy. exciting you&#8217;re in the 2 ww.. Hang in!! you&#8217;re nearly there. and Cassie you won't be far behind.

Ewwg, Kat and Crazy dog fingers crossed for you egg pick ups. 

I had my 2nd blood test as I'm day 13 and they want me to come day 15.. so I'm thinking FET will be Monday. Hope it isn't Tuesday as it's Australia day and a public holiday even though the Dr's will still be open. Hopefully I can still do the acupuncture before and after. Oh well not much I can do.


----------



## KatO79

*miranda:* FXed that your FET will be Monday:flower:

AFM just got back and it's official: ER is on Thursday:thumbup:

My follies are 16 mm, 2 x 18 mm and one at 19 mm:happydance: My RE is pretty sure all 4 will have mature eggs at ER but we'll see. I trigger tonight:flower:


----------



## miranda007

ohhhh Kat they sound good sizes don't they??!!! yeah for triggering tonight that's injections done!


----------



## almosthere

Miranda the rapid test came back normal so I guess things just got really rattled in there with my hysteroscopy!

Kat gl thursday!

Ewwg so to hear your feeling drained too. I actually ended up with a head cold today second one this winter.


----------



## Timetotry

Have any of you gals had ovarian drilling? 
I had it done about 6 weeks ago, and was finally taken off birth control. And am waiting for my ovaries to regain function so that we can start stim'ing. 
I have been an emotional mess the past few days, like full meltdowns. I'm just curious if anyone else has experienced this and if this could be due to my crazy hormones!


----------



## tommyg

double post


----------



## tommyg

Ewwg I wouldn't worry about a few drops of the meds not going in. 

Kat bet you are glad to be doing the last injection tonight. I know it was a relief for me. Good luck for Thursday. I have a feeling somebody else is ER on Thursday too. 

AFM I was getting cramps but they seem to have settled, I'm thinking it was probably my ovaries settling back down they seem less swollen. At the moment I'm feeling out, 8dp3dt, I'd have thought I would have felt something, there again I don't think I felt anything in the 2ww with DS.


----------



## danser55

My meds arrive on Thursday. I am so nervous about all of this.


----------



## tommyg

Danser don't worry you will be fine. All through my injections I kept thinking, diabetics need to do this every day, if they can manage, I can for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tammerzann

danser55 said:


> My meds arrive on Thursday. I am so nervous about all of this.

Just found out today my meds will be here tomorrow and I start them on Thursday. Totally with you on the nervous. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Tam and danser try not to be overwhelmed by the lovely collection for meds just make sure you have ever everything you need then store it in think mine stayed in the fridge and just take everything needed step and day at a time! You will both do great!


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi ladies, it has been a stressful last couple of days. Dd dislocated her arm hence she has been in heaps of pain although the doctor put it back into place. She is still not using her left arm at all and needs alot of attention atm. Been training for my new job and transfer is going ahead tomorrow. 

All the fears have poured back. I.e. Don't look at v the phone tomorrow morning just in case the embryo doesn't thaw right. The blood test 11 days after so long. Your period would probably come first and I know if that is the case I wouldn't bothered going to the blood test. 7 to 8 week scan etc !!!!

Sorry about that just getting extremely nervous as I don't think there are many good eggs left inside me! 

All the best miss cassie and ivfeffer for your transfers. Kat I hope you get four great eggs. 

Tommyg when is your blood test again? Hope you are wrong with your instincts.


----------



## almosthere

Unlucky sending loads of baby dust and lucky positive vibes your way!


----------



## tommyg

Unlucky hope your DD arm is better soon my uneducated guess is she has lots of bruising. 
Fingers crossed for a sticky bean tomorrow. Will be good for you, misscassie & ivfeffer. All to wait out the 2ww together. Baby dust to all
Kat are you doing a fresh transfer? 

Its Monday for my blood test which is a full 2 weeks after transfer. I stop the progesterone on Saturday.


----------



## KatO79

Thanks guys:hugs:

Unlucky, sorry about your DD's arm! I hope she soon feels better :flower: Good luck tomorrow with your transfer and I hope the embie looks great!

Timetotry, no sorry haven't tried ovarian drilling:nope: Hope you soon can start stimming!

danser and Tammerzan, I'm sure you'll both be fine with the meds. It's only hard the first couple of times but once you get the hang of it, it's no biggie:hugs:

tommyg, you're not out until AF rears her ugly head! FXed you do get your BFP! And yes, doing a fresh transfer, actually it's already scheduled for Saturday so 2 days after my ER, just like last time.

AFM took my trigger last night so not much to report. Feeling a bit nervous about tomorrow and not looking much forward to it since it isn't a very pleasant experience, not to mention the 2 day wait to hear how many fertilised and if there is a good one again to put back in:wacko: DH's mother is coming by today to help get the apartment ready for their realtor to look at since they're planning on selling it when we move since they can get a really good price for it now.


----------



## miranda007

Unlucky (or should it be lucky) sending u lots of sticky vibes for the next few days. And I think miss Cassie is doing a transfer tomorrow. 

Tommy and Danser - don't be over whelmed. It's so hard not to - when the nurse showed me all the needles and listed all the symptoms I burst into tears! Lol But it was totally fine. Use the alcohol swabs before and after i inject.. And I kept a little chart on where I put them because I liked to do them differently each time because I found they stung a little bit. Just keep that baby in mind when you're doing it. My friend said it will all be worth it! 

Ah man it was so hot in Sydney today I am sooooooo tired.


----------



## almosthere

Unlucky sorry to hear about your daughters arm!


----------



## 2016orbust

Can I join the group?

D4p5dt and going insane.

Brief backstory

5 ectopics, 2 m/c and now sterilised. One miracle baby before all that.
Had IVF at Nurture Nottingham. 21 eggs retrieved, 19 fertilised, 17 day 3 embryos, 13 blastocysts, 8good quality, 

2 replaced, 6 Frosties. 

Symptoms now: heavy boobs, lower pelvic "dragging" sensation. Metallic taste.
Just on progesterone now. 
2WW ends on 29/1.


----------



## ewwg12345

Good morning all!

Timetotry, I have not done ovarian drilling, what does that entail? I have heard of it before but don&#8217;t know what it is. When will your stims start?

Tommyg good luck with the TWW&#8230;don&#8217;t count yourself out so early, I felt nothing with my successful pregnancy until two days before my pregnancy test (14DPO). You are still quite early!

Danser and Tammer good luck with the meds! It is a bit daunting but you get into the swing of it after a couple of days. 

Best of luck to Cassie, Ivyeffer, and unlucky with your Thursday transfers!

Unlucky I am so sorry about your daughter, that must be so painful. I hope she is feeling better soon. Hope all is going well with your new job starting too! I understand where you are coming from about all the fears coming back&#8230;.it is such a rollercoaster with so many stages along the way, it is hard not to worry. Hoping for a good thaw and a great transfer for you!!

Kat bet you are glad the trigger is out of the way, that one is always a bit nerve-wracking. Fingers crossed tomorrow! It will be here before you know it. Here&#8217;s hoping for 4 golden eggs! X

Welcome 2016orbust! Hope your TWW goes fast.

AFM I guess I got enough Menopur injected, because my estrogen after 3 days of stims was 381! They had me back in early for a scan today to make sure there wasn&#8217;t a lead follicle developing. All looks fine, and I have 4-5 follies on each side measuring between 8 and 11mm. The doctor seemed happy. I am already feeling bloated and wonder if they will reduce my meds to slow the follicles down a bit (I am on 375 gonal and 75 menopur). I have a headache and am tired, but otherwise am feeling ok. I have acupuncture this PM so looking forward to that!

Hope everyone is having a good day! x


----------



## tommyg

2016orbust I'm glad to have someone who is also in the 2ww. I'm 12dp3dt boobs I've put down to progesterone, I had cramps and pains at the weekend seem to have settled down. Not noticed metallic taste until now but think its my imagination. I'm 4 years ttc tired my ability to hope is low.


----------



## 2016orbust

TommyG - I know that feeling... We have had so many early losses, I don't think we will believe it has worked until we feel kicks!!

Hang in there.

Have you managed to avoid the peesticks up til now? I am terrible - a serial tester. Used to claim it was so I could get ectopics diagnosed early but now tubes removed have no excuse!!


----------



## tommyg

I haven't even bought any or got any in the house. I dread seeing a BFN I want to hold onto the tiny bit of hope I have for as long as I can.


----------



## almosthere

Tommy IVF success rates seem to be pretty high positive vibes!


----------



## almosthere

I'm really starting to get antsy waiting for the next step in my ivf I'll prob call tomorrow to make sure everything with my insurance is on track for being approved I just want it to be cd1 again but I think I just ovulated got to wait for next month to start!

My son will probably be getting his second set of ear tubes so the timing really stinks because they may not be able to schedule him until somewhere in my ivf cycle but that's just life!


----------



## 2016orbust

the timing is so frustrating, especially if you have to go through insurance -
We are self funded so painful but at least straightforward. Just got the bill for £500 for freezing the remaining 6 :/


----------



## Unlucky41

Almost what is involved with getting your son second pair of ear tubes? So stressful when the timing of everything is all clashing. 

Kat Good luck for egg retrieval hoping to hear your Good news later on.

Welcome 2016 hope you and Tommyg get a big fat positive nextweek! I know exactly what you feel. My nurse said blood test will be 11 days after hence I will be at work. I am even too scare to answer the phone at work and will ask them to leave a message. 

Thanks for everyone's concern about my daughter. She is still not using her arm hence will take her to see the doctor on Saturday
Just giving her so time to heal first. Still screaming if she accidentally bumps it etc.


----------



## Unlucky41

Good luck misscassie and ivfeffer for your transfers today. Hopefully we all get a positive. When are your blood tests


----------



## tommyg

Almostthere waiting is so annoying. My IUIs and femara were in NHS (State health care) everything took an age. My IVF is self funded and so much quicker (but expensive)
2016 - The cost of my first year freezing is included in the price for my IVF, but I guess it will reflect in the cost of the round of IVF. 

Unlucky something tells me I maybe wouldn't leave it as long as Saturday to take your daughter back to the doc - can she move it at all? 

Kat good luck for tomorrow, I slept through my ER, hope you get some good eggys. 

MissCassy & Ivfeffer fingers crossed for some sticky beans x

Sorry if I have missed anybody, but its good to have others round who understand this lark.


----------



## almosthere

Unlucky he probably has to get another hearing test and another follow up we were just at the ent last week and two weeks before that! SO once we go in tomorrow we will confirm the antibiotics didn't work and he will get a surgery date he needs to be put under so it's scary but it's super quick like ten fifteen minutes his old tubes also need to be removed first.

2016 sorry to hear you pay out of pocket but there are positives as you mentioned. Dh isn't ready to Ryan until next month anyway so we were prepared to start a month early due to her insurance routine. It takes 2 to 3 weeks to get approval so we have plenty of time last cycle we winged it and made the approval just in time it would have been pricey!


----------



## almosthere

Tommy that's nice about the first year of freezing we had to pay 86 a month for our two embies it Def is pricey! It's the same cost no matter the number of frosties frozen I can't remember the cypropreservation fee maybe 500 it wasn't covered by insurance it will be a nice break to be able to save 86 a month once we are done growing our family! Then it will just go to more diapers haha


----------



## tommyg

Ouch 86 a month, is that usd approx £50? The first year is including but beyond that it £250 per year.


----------



## almosthere

I that's United States 86 a month! I guess we could have moved them somewhere cheaper but we love our place and figured saves stress from moving back and forth when the time came to use them


----------



## MissCassie

PUPO!! 2 beauitful embies :) left is assisted hatching looks like its starting to hatch! And the right Fullly hatched by itself! Let the 2WW begin :)

https://s24.postimg.org/sbdww7ilt/20160121_142606.jpg


----------



## MissCassie

All the best Unlucky and iveffer :) hope your transfers went well today. Baby dust!! Lots and lots of sticky baby dust


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi all Blastocyst survived the thaw but it isn't as good as our last one which resulted in our daughter. 

Apparently 90 percent of cells survived but our Previous one was 100 percent. 

Also the previous one was hatching so a bit stressed about it. Tww is going to be scary. 

Miss cassie Congrats! Sounds like you have two beautiful embryos inside!


----------



## tommyg

Miss Cassie, Unlucky, Ivfeffer hope the 2ww goes quickly.

Kat, good luck with ER, you'll be joining the ladies above in the 2ww soon.

2016 how are you today? I'm in 2 minds has it worked or not.


----------



## 2016orbust

Unlucky - 90% sounds pretty awesome to me! Fingers crossed for you...
Cassie - lovely pics. 

The wait continues but I couldn't resist testing... 5dp5dt and BFP THIS MORNING!!!!!!

I know the trigger is gone because I tested d2 as negative.

Cautious though as I've had miscarriages in the past and have lupus anticoagulant as well as MTHFR so am on clexane and aspirin for now.

Sending love to all...


----------



## tommyg

Congratulations 2016, fingers crossed for sticky bean xx


----------



## MissCassie

Congratulations 2016!! Thats amazing :) when is your beta?


----------



## KatO79

Hi all,

So they got 2 good eggs out, the 3rd they couldn't get out after 2-3 tries and felt that it was probably of bad quality since it didn't come out within those 2-3 tries so not worth any extra effort to get out. Was super disappointed as was hoping for at least 3 eggs like last time:nope: They'll call me Saturday morning to let me know how many fertilised and tell me what time to come in. FXed these are now extra good as I only have 2:wacko:


----------



## tommyg

Oh Kat, fingers crossed one of them is your baby. Saturday is a long time to wait. I got a call 9am the morning after ER to tell me how many fertilized. Rest up and take it easy today.


----------



## KatO79

tommyg said:


> Oh Kat, fingers crossed one of them is your baby. Saturday is a long time to wait. I got a call 9am the morning after ER to tell me how many fertilized. Rest up and take it easy today.


Thanks tommyg:hugs: Yeah I don't think they bother with calling the day after and think it more practical to wait until ET day to let you know how many fertilised:shrug: It's very nerve wracking those 48 hours though:wacko: All 3 eggs I got from IVF #1 fertilised so here's hoping all 2 fertilise this time.

Not looking forward to telling the in-laws today that we got 1 egg less out of it this time :dohh:

BTW there was another lady that had the same result, 4 follies but only 2 eggs that they got out/were good.


----------



## tommyg

I don't think I could cope with the ils knowing and asking questions. Its far too deep and personal. My mum kind of knows only because I needed a baby sitter for ER and ET. She doesn't know the details iykwim


----------



## MissCassie

KatO79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So they got 2 good eggs out, the 3rd they couldn't get out after 2-3 tries and felt that it was probably of bad quality since it didn't come out within those 2-3 tries so not worth any extra effort to get out. Was super disappointed as was hoping for at least 3 eggs like last time:nope: They'll call me Saturday morning to let me know how many fertilised and tell me what time to come in. FXed these are now extra good as I only have 2:wacko:

Fx those 2 eggs fertilise :) and hopefully atleast one turns into your take home baby. Dont lose hope i have everything crossed for you :)

My last stim cycle i had 5 eggs and 4 fertilised and 3 made it to freeze so your not out. You could have some excellent quality eggs there


----------



## KatO79

tommyg said:


> I don't think I could cope with the ils knowing and asking questions. Its far too deep and personal. My mum kind of knows only because I needed a baby sitter for ER and ET. She doesn't know the details iykwim

Yeah but DH and I were stupid and told them almost 2 years ago that we were TTC since there have been some questioning remarks over the years. We told my whole family as well since my narcissistic sister was being a pain and kept on asking. Luckily my narcissistic siblings are leaving me be ATM since they of course never are there to support me for anything (plus don't like me setting boundaries for their selfish behavior). The in-laws are easier to handle at least and are at least acting supportive although I don't think they entirely understand why we haven't been able to conceive naturally.


----------



## 2016orbust

Kat - it only takes one... It's all about quality, not quantity... Fingers crossed and good luck with the family!

Thanks for all the good wishes. Will keep testing daily though as wont believe it till I see a pattern! 

No beta for me - seems unpopular in the uk (I used to live in the us where my pregnancy was monitored by beta every 48h!)

Official test day is 29/1 then will have scan at around 6 weeks as prior history of ectopics.

M


----------



## tommyg

I just assumed beta was another name for the blood test?


----------



## 2016orbust

It is...

I won't get a blood test. Just an USS at 6 weeks.


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So they got 2 good eggs out, the 3rd they couldn't get out after 2-3 tries and felt that it was probably of bad quality since it didn't come out within those 2-3 tries so not worth any extra effort to get out. Was super disappointed as was hoping for at least 3 eggs like last time:nope: They'll call me Saturday morning to let me know how many fertilised and tell me what time to come in. FXed these are now extra good as I only have 2:wacko:
> 
> Fx those 2 eggs fertilise :) and hopefully atleast one turns into your take home baby. Dont lose hope i have everything crossed for you :)
> 
> My last stim cycle i had 5 eggs and 4 fertilised and 3 made it to freeze so your not out. You could have some excellent quality eggs thereClick to expand...


There's also a little more room for error with 5 than with 2 :(


----------



## miranda007

Oh Kat I totally understand why you're bummed. I know you wanted more than 2. There were so many reasons as to why u wanted a few more. It's really hard dealing with disappointment. But I'm hoping those 2 will be really good quality. 

Lots of people to keep track of - I've read all the pages and tried to remember names and things to say. It's late here and my brain can't think. 

2016 or bust.. Welcome. Fingers crossed u find out soon. That actual wth the ectopics and the mc. Here's hoping this cycle is your lucky one. 

Fingers crossed for everyone who have had transfers.. And those who are stunning seem to have gotten some good news with follicles.


----------



## miranda007

I didn't know that some cells don't survive the thaw. Great that's another thing I ha e to worry about!! Ahh when does it end. It doesn't.
Oh well fingers crossed.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Oh Kat I totally understand why you're bummed. I know you wanted more than 2. There were so many reasons as to why u wanted a few more. It's really hard dealing with disappointment. But I'm hoping those 2 will be really good quality.

Yep, just a few are: increased chances of having an embie to put back in on Saturday, more chances to have a few frosties, increased chance of having a "Golden Egg" of course :dohh: Oh well, can't do anything about it:nope:


----------



## danser55

I'm so sorry Kat hopefully one of those two becomes your take home baby.

My meds arrive today and tomorrow I have an appointment in the morning to go over my meds and injections.


----------



## almosthere

2016orbust congrats praying it's a sticky bean for you!

Kat just keep remembering quality quality quality it only takes one good one!

Still battling a cold here I agree lots to keep track of sending well wishes to everyone on their journeys


----------



## tommyg

Kat I was thinking about the ils. I think I would give enough info but try to be vague or are they just nosy / interested. I think I'd say "er went ok, just need to wait and see" type answers. Rather than others nosying into sensitive person and unsettling info.

My mil is kept in the dark because she doesn't know how to keep her mouth closed. She started giving me a detailed run down of her friends daughters pregnancy it really upset me to think her and pals would discuss my private info like that.


----------



## Elz

Evening ladies! &#9786; 
I've just had a quick read through the many pages I've missed since I last posted and have already forgotten what I was going to say to some of you! :doh: 
I'm starting to feel nervous now. ER scheduled for 8:30 tomorrow morning. Fear of the unknown is haunting me! Lol hope you're all OK :) xxx


----------



## almosthere

Good luck elz!


----------



## 2016orbust

Good luck Elz!
The thought and anticipation is worse than the reality. Keep thinking positive thoughts
Thanks for all the good wishes. Tested again this evening and line getting darker. Wish I had more self control... &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Unlucky41

2016 Congrats that is the best news! 

Elz Goodluck for tomorrow! 

Kat so sorry that you didn't get as many eggs as expected. I only ever got two so I know how you feel! The girls are right it only takes one and I have a lovely daughter. 

AFM couldn't sleep last night just thinking what would we do if it doesn't work. So bad! Feel awful today and need to go to work grrrr


----------



## ewwg12345

Oh wow congrats on your BFP 2016!! How exciting!

Congrats to all the pupo ladies today as well....I hope your embies are getting cozy and that the days fly by until testing day. I hope you will all be bump buddies.

Kat I am sorry you only got two eggs, but here's hoping you'll have two perfect embies waiting for you on transfer day. One good one is all it takes!!

Elz good luck tomorrow!!

Best of luck to those stimming or starting their meds!

Not much to report for me, my estrogen was up to 581 yesterday after 5 nights of meds, which is 100 higher than at the same point in my last cycle, but the doctor doesn't seem concerned. I keep at my same dose of Gonal tonight, and add in the Ganirelix so I suppose I'll be done stimming in 4 days or so. I am also stressing out about the weather here...we have a winter storm advisory due to some weather that is supposed to move into the area overnight, then stay until Saturday night. I am supposed to go in for monitoring in the AM but it is a 35 mile drive, ugh. I DON'T like driving in the snow, and especially not in the south where they don't clear the roads and people aren't used to driving in it! My DH suggested I go stay at a hotel tonight near the clinic but I am worried I'll get stuck over there. Ugh not sure what to do about that!

On the flip side, assuming I get back from the clinic, I am looking forward to some snow, my son is *so* excited at the prospect of wearing his snowsuit! :)


----------



## KatO79

tommyg said:


> Kat I was thinking about the ils. I think I would give enough info but try to be vague or are they just nosy / interested. I think I'd say "er went ok, just need to wait and see" type answers. Rather than others nosying into sensitive person and unsettling info.
> 
> My mil is kept in the dark because she doesn't know how to keep her mouth closed. She started giving me a detailed run down of her friends daughters pregnancy it really upset me to think her and pals would discuss my private info like that.


My in-laws are just interested. I don't think they discuss it with other people, other than maybe my MIL's mother which is ok.

Wow so crazy:wacko: Yeah, get why you'd want to not say much in that case.




Unlucky41 said:


> 2016 Congrats that is the best news!
> 
> Elz Goodluck for tomorrow!
> 
> Kat so sorry that you didn't get as many eggs as expected. I only ever got two so I know how you feel! The girls are right it only takes one and I have a lovely daughter.
> 
> AFM couldn't sleep last night just thinking what would we do if it doesn't work. So bad! Feel awful today and need to go to work grrrr

Thanks Unlucky:hugs: Yeah I keep on trying to remind myself of your story - yet I still can't help but feel a little sad I didn't have at least 1 extra egg, preferably 3-4 eggs more but I already knew that that wasn't going to happen after my last couple of scans :nope:

Hopefully it will, FXed :dust: Have you entirely ruled out doing just 1 fresh IVF cycle then, worst case?




ewwg12345 said:


> Not much to report for me, my estrogen was up to 581 yesterday after 5 nights of meds, which is 100 higher than at the same point in my last cycle, but the doctor doesn't seem concerned. I keep at my same dose of Gonal tonight, and add in the Ganirelix so I suppose I'll be done stimming in 4 days or so. I am also stressing out about the weather here...we have a winter storm advisory due to some weather that is supposed to move into the area overnight, then stay until Saturday night. I am supposed to go in for monitoring in the AM but it is a 35 mile drive, ugh. I DON'T like driving in the snow, and especially not in the south where they don't clear the roads and people aren't used to driving in it! My DH suggested I go stay at a hotel tonight near the clinic but I am worried I'll get stuck over there. Ugh not sure what to do about that!
> 
> On the flip side, assuming I get back from the clinic, I am looking forward to some snow, my son is *so* excited at the prospect of wearing his snowsuit! :)

Thanks ewwg:hugs: I hope you make it to the appointment ok, whatever you decide to do, so you can have fun with your son:flower:


----------



## Tammerzann

ewwg I'm the same way about driving in snow. My doctor's office is 30 miles away and with this time of year I'm really worried about what the weather will be like on the days that I have to go in for bw and u/s.

AFM We did the first shot this morning. It was Follistim in a pen. I let DH stick me with it and it was very tolerable. Menopur will be next in a few hours. I can't speak for danser but I know my nervousness isn't about the meds in particular but it's about the whole process. I know there is a lot of hurdles for us to get through and any one of them can trip us up and/or stop the race completely. Sorry for the cheesy metaphor but it's just what I have to tell myself so I don't get my head too far up in the clouds. I'm staying positive but also trying to remember that I'm resting a lot on luck and science.


----------



## almosthere

Tammy glad the shot wasn't too bad for you.

Ewwg hope your son gets some snow haha. We might have to stay I'm a hotel the night before transfer the place is about 45 mins to an hour away from our house.

I am super stressed got home from ent and my son needs a second ear tubal surgery along with adenoid removal I didn't even know there was a connection with ear infections and adenoids. This surgery will most likely happen before my transfer and he will be out of school for a week


----------



## KatO79

Tammerzann said:


> AFM We did the first shot this morning. It was Follistim in a pen. I let DH stick me with it and it was very tolerable. Menopur will be next in a few hours. I can't speak for danser but I know my nervousness isn't about the meds in particular but it's about the whole process. I know there is a lot of hurdles for us to get through and any one of them can trip us up and/or stop the race completely. Sorry for the cheesy metaphor but it's just what I have to tell myself so I don't get my head too far up in the clouds. I'm staying positive but also trying to remember that I'm resting a lot on luck and science.

Follistim pens are pretty easy, I used one that was identical for my 6 IUIs called Puregon Pen here. Brave of you to let your DH do it, I didn't let mine out of fear how it'd end up:wacko: My DH with a needle in his hand going to stick it in me is probably one of the scariest scenarios I can think of :haha::winkwink: 

Yeah there are so many hurdles during an IVF cycle: getting as many follies as possible, follie growth not stopping, as many follies as possible getting to the right size, there being good eggs in as many of them as possible, fertilisation rate, getting a "Golden Embie" put back in ect. I think it's actually a very good attitude you're going into it with. I know I got my hopes up way too much when I started IUI last year and having to go through 6 failed IUIs like that really sucked:nope:




almosthere said:


> I am super stressed got home from ent and my son needs a second ear tubal surgery along with adenoid removal I didn't even know there was a connection with ear infections and adenoids. This surgery will most likely happen before my transfer and he will be out of school for a week

Sorry about your son, I hope it isn't too bad/serious? Hope it goes well and he feels better soon!

AFM trying to get through the last part of my 48 hour wait:wacko: I'm considering letting DH take the phone so if it's bad news, he can tell me in a better way maybe?


----------



## Elz

Hiya ladies! So ER was done this morning and I really enjoyed the sedation because I remember nothing!!! Haha! I've slept for most of the day today too. The absolute worse thing for me was the cyclogest pessaries. Not pleasant but if it's what needs to be done then so be it! We should be hearing how many eggs have fertilised by tomorrow morning and ET is possible for Monday or Wednesday. 
Time for another nap now I think! Lol hope you're all well ladies! X


----------



## Unlucky41

Elz how many eggs did you get? Glad that you had a good experience


----------



## almosthere

Elz glad all went well hope the dr got some amazing eggs!

Hope you get amazing news on that call Kat good luck!

My son's surgery will be low risk I hope his behavior improves after he's been aggressive at school this is just a lot to deal with around same time as ivf next month will be very hectic! At least I have. massage scheduled with dh to help us to relax before transfer day!


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> Hiya ladies! So ER was done this morning and I really enjoyed the sedation because I remember nothing!!! Haha! I've slept for most of the day today too. The absolute worse thing for me was the cyclogest pessaries. Not pleasant but if it's what needs to be done then so be it! We should be hearing how many eggs have fertilised by tomorrow morning and ET is possible for Monday or Wednesday.
> Time for another nap now I think! Lol hope you're all well ladies! X


Glad your ER went well Elz! So crazy you slept through it:haha: I definitely didn't sleep through mine:wacko:

How many eggs did you get, you seemed to have forgotten to tell us:winkwink:




almosthere said:


> My son's surgery will be low risk I hope his behavior improves after he's been aggressive at school this is just a lot to deal with around same time as ivf next month will be very hectic! At least I have. massage scheduled with dh to help us to relax before transfer day!

Here's hoping the surgery will help:flower: But yeah, I can see how it's bad timing but seems that's how things go sometimes:nope: Hope you have a great massage! Although I dare say you probably need the message more than he does since it's you going through the transfer:winkwink:


----------



## Elz

Haha sorry ladies, I was still slightly out of it when they were talking to me afterwards! Good job DH was there to listen to it all!! I don't really remember sending that message earlier!! &#128584; 
So according to DH they got 11 eggs so hoping one of those will be my baby!! I really cannot get used to the pessaries! It feels so wrong!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; for those of you who have had the cyclogen before, does it get any easier??!! Haha 
Kat - any news?? X


----------



## miranda007

Go Elz!! That's great news.
So I'm day 17 which is late ovulation but they don't seem worried! Transfer is set for Thursday but don't know what time yet!


----------



## Elz

That's so exciting miranda!! Lots and lots of baby dust to you! X


----------



## KatO79

Wow Elz, 11 eggs, wish I could get up there:winkwink:

Exciting stuff miranda, FXed!

AFM just had my transfer. It was a top grade embie so the RE says my chances of pregnancy are at their highest with this one:happydance: The bad news was the last egg did fertilise but had divided really badly so they have to throw it out so no frostie(s) yet again:nope:


----------



## MissCassie

KatO79 said:


> Wow Elz, 11 eggs, wish I could get up there:winkwink:
> 
> Exciting stuff miranda, FXed!
> 
> AFM just had my transfer. It was a top grade embie so the RE says my chances of pregnancy are at their highest with this one:happydance: The bad news was the last egg did fertilise but had divided really badly so they have to throw it out so no frostie(s) yet again:nope:

Comgrats on being pupo! Sounds like your in for a good shot with your top grade embie :happydance:

Also so sorry that your second didnt make it :( its absolutely devastating when they dont progress and you dont get frosties : ( :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Elz, 11 eggs, wish I could get up there:winkwink:
> 
> Exciting stuff miranda, FXed!
> 
> AFM just had my transfer. It was a top grade embie so the RE says my chances of pregnancy are at their highest with this one:happydance: The bad news was the last egg did fertilise but had divided really badly so they have to throw it out so no frostie(s) yet again:nope:
> 
> Comgrats on being pupo! Sounds like your in for a good shot with your top grade embie :happydance:
> 
> Also so sorry that your second didnt make it :( its absolutely devastating when they dont progress and you dont get frosties : ( :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks Cassie:flower:

Yeah, it totally stinks. We keep on not getting frosties so are losing out on potential extra free tries. Hopefully this one will stick and it won't matter as much:winkwink: It was at least good to know it did fertilise, the problem was fragmentation:shrug:


----------



## tommyg

Fingers cross for that one embryos Kat, I'm praying its a sticky bean for you.


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat congrats on being pupo hope this is it for you! 

Elz 11 is amazing any fertilization news?


----------



## danser55

Kat congrats on being PUPO!

My injections start tomorrow for the lupron.


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

We are starting icsi in Feb for baby number 2 if anyone is going to be cycling then.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## Elz

Aaaaah Kat, I have absolutely everything crossed for you honey!!
We got the phone call this morning about my 11 eggies: 2 of them were too small to perform ICSI, and out of the remaining 9, 8 of them have successfully fertilised! We're provisionally booked in for ET at 2:30 pm on Monday, will find out for definite by 10am on Monday morning. I know it's important to keep optimistic but I'm finding it more and more difficult to not get my hopes up now! Will this finally be it?! X


----------



## KatO79

danser55 said:


> Kat congrats on being PUPO!
> 
> My injections start tomorrow for the lupron.

Good luck with your injections:flower:




Elz said:


> Aaaaah Kat, I have absolutely everything crossed for you honey!!
> We got the phone call this morning about my 11 eggies: 2 of them were too small to perform ICSI, and out of the remaining 9, 8 of them have successfully fertilised! We're provisionally booked in for ET at 2:30 pm on Monday, will find out for definite by 10am on Monday morning. I know it's important to keep optimistic but I'm finding it more and more difficult to not get my hopes up now! Will this finally be it?! X

FXed it works for you and they have a really good embie to put back in!

AFM not much else to report. Not looking forward to starting to use Crinone from tomorrow morning:nope: The worse part is cleaning out the old gel that collects up around the cervix every few days :wacko:


----------



## MissCassie

Crimone is the worst! Ive been on it for a week now, lucky when i had my transfer they cleaned it out. But still its disgusting and if my embies take i will be on it for like 12 weeks... yay cant wait for that


----------



## ewwg12345

Congrats Kat on being pupo with a great embie! I really hope this is it for you!

Elz congrats on a great fertilization report, and good luck for transfer on Monday. 

Danser good luck starting your injections! Lupron always gave me headaches but drinking lots of water helped.

Kat/Cassie I agree Crinone is the worst! If we make it to FET, I will probably stick with PIO because I just hate Crinone, it is so gross!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM I made it to my check on Friday, and am going to go back tomorrow for what will likely be my last check....will probably trigger tomorrow night and have retrieval on Tuesday. Getting nervous.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend all! x


----------



## miranda007

Kat that's so exciting on your transfer!! whoo hoo. Got everything crossed for u - and everyone else who is in the 2 week wait.. oh that is such bad luck about not having any frosties. It must be so hard and I know you wanted more tries :) .. but hopefully this little embie sticks. 

oh Ewwg hope your collection goes well. Enjoy those nice drugs they give u.. and hope for some ice good eggs. 

Yikes that Crimone sounds a bit gross.. What we girls have to do to get pregnant. None of it seems fair sometimes does it?!! But we keep doing it. We're all really strong. My Dr has given me the Oripro Pessaries.. they're a wax tablet that dissolve inside at night. Wonder if this is the same. Anyway we will soon see.

We went and visited two sets of my husband's friends who have just had their second baby. The first was fine (I been still hard but fine).. they know we're doing IVF and she's been really nice. The second friend he used to work with.. goes.. So when are you guys going to have a baby? You guys are getting left behind!! You better catch up.. I really felt like crying and inside I'm thinking fuck you - you have no idea what we've gone through you shouldn't say comments like that. I just said well it's been a long road. And she goes yeah it took us a few months before we got pregnant it's really hard blah blah.. ARGH!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hi everyone :wave:

Hope you're all doing ok. 

Some exciting news on retrievals, transfers & fertilisation I see! Good luck to everyone :flower:

I've got egg collection tomorrow, very nervous as I didn't have a great experience last time (lots of pain), but excited too. 
Had a third action scan on Friday and I'm at risk of OHSS as there are over 20 follicles in the right ovary alone, so they might not be able to transfer right away, will find out for sure tomorrow. Will be disappointed if that's the case but I know it's for the best to wait. 
Quite a change from last time when I was worried I wouldn't get enough eggs! Fingers crossed they are good quality. 

Best wishes to everyone, such a trying time emotionally and physically, we're all superstars for going through it!!!


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> Crimone is the worst! Ive been on it for a week now, lucky when i had my transfer they cleaned it out. But still its disgusting and if my embies take i will be on it for like 12 weeks... yay cant wait for that

Yeah it really is but totally worth it if it helps increase my chances of this embie sticking:thumbup: I'm not sure if they'll have me on it for 12 weeks, guess I'll find out if I get my BFP on the 5th:shrug:




ewwg12345 said:


> AFM I made it to my check on Friday, and am going to go back tomorrow for what will likely be my last check....will probably trigger tomorrow night and have retrieval on Tuesday. Getting nervous.

Yay ewwg, FXed your retrieval goes well!




miranda007 said:


> Kat that's so exciting on your transfer!! whoo hoo. Got everything crossed for u - and everyone else who is in the 2 week wait.. oh that is such bad luck about not having any frosties. It must be so hard and I know you wanted more tries :) .. but hopefully this little embie sticks.
> 
> oh Ewwg hope your collection goes well. Enjoy those nice drugs they give u.. and hope for some ice good eggs.
> 
> Yikes that Crimone sounds a bit gross.. What we girls have to do to get pregnant. None of it seems fair sometimes does it?!! But we keep doing it. We're all really strong. My Dr has given me the Oripro Pessaries.. they're a wax tablet that dissolve inside at night. Wonder if this is the same. Anyway we will soon see.
> 
> We went and visited two sets of my husband's friends who have just had their second baby. The first was fine (I been still hard but fine).. they know we're doing IVF and she's been really nice. The second friend he used to work with.. goes.. So when are you guys going to have a baby? You guys are getting left behind!! You better catch up.. I really felt like crying and inside I'm thinking fuck you - you have no idea what we've gone through you shouldn't say comments like that. I just said well it's been a long road. And she goes yeah it took us a few months before we got pregnant it's really hard blah blah.. ARGH!!

Yeah it really, really stinks but here's hoping it won't matter much and this embie sticks!

Wow that 2nd friend really stinks, does she know you're going through IVF? I guess it depends though on if you want to educate her on infertility (if you think she sounds open to it) or just get her to stop. You could try some of the suggestions from this article:

https://infertility.about.com/od/copingwithinfertility/f/askingwhenkids.htm

Sending you many :hugs: I kinda know how you feel though. We saw a bunch of DH's "friends" a couple of days after my ET from IVF #1 at a Christmas luncheon and this one friend (she has 2 kids; her 1st was totally unplanned) made a comment a la "Don't you guys really want to get started having kids?" after her son and another "friend's" son had a misunderstanding and were fighting. She laughed it off and then the subject was quickly changed by her and her DH. I didn't get the chance to respond but was so tempted to say something. I'm actually FB friends with her but she's not active on my page at all - however if she'd bothered to check it out she'd of seen I'm open with our infertility. I've also tried one of DH's "friends" making a comment back in April 2014 "Don't you guys want one of these?" while cuddling her infant son. I didn't know what to say so said nothing. Plus my own narcissistic mother has mentioned many times how easy she had it conceiving her 6 kids and she can't understand why I'm having so many issues:wacko: I think unfortunately unless the person has experienced it or someone very close to them has been through it, they have almost 0 understanding about infertility and many of them will never get it.


----------



## miranda007

Kat.. I sometimes clam up in social situations and can never spit the words out that I want to say afterwards.. I will send her a message and say look you shouldn't say stuff like that because you don't know what people are going through.. i.e. we're actually been doing IVF.. I feel if people don't educate these people then they'll just hurt other people. 

Crazydoglady.. ohh I hope ER goes well. Keep that hot pack and panda ready.. and have lots of fibrous foods. I found it difficult to go to the loo afterwards so helped if I didn't have to strain.. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## KatO79

Great news CrazyDog lady, FXed your ER goes well and you get lots of nice eggs!



miranda007 said:


> Kat.. I sometimes clam up in social situations and can never spit the words out that I want to say afterwards.. I will send her a message and say look you shouldn't say stuff like that because you don't know what people are going through.. i.e. we're actually been doing IVF.. I feel if people don't educate these people then they'll just hurt other people.


I'm not very good at it myself either unless I've prepared somewhat in my head what I plan on saying. Which is why I started a Google search on what to say in those situations after the "Don't you want one of these?" comments and found that article. Still, I find it more difficult if it's a larger crowd, another reason I had an issue saying anything at the Christmas luncheon as we were about 15 adults (plus 5 children between 3ish and 9ish). Partially due to I still have some social anxiety (although I'm getting better the longer I detox from my siblings, especially my brother).

I think an email is a good idea as you can better say what it is you want to say and any emotional reactions you may have to their response, especially if it's a poor response, is not seen by them. I hope she proves to be understanding but maybe be prepared in case she has a less than empathetic reaction. That comment about it took them "months" to conceive tells you where she's coming from. If she doesn't show any understanding, maybe cut way down on how much you see her.


----------



## MissCassie

miranda007 said:


> Kat that's so exciting on your transfer!! whoo hoo. Got everything crossed for u - and everyone else who is in the 2 week wait.. oh that is such bad luck about not having any frosties. It must be so hard and I know you wanted more tries :) .. but hopefully this little embie sticks.
> 
> oh Ewwg hope your collection goes well. Enjoy those nice drugs they give u.. and hope for some ice good eggs.
> 
> Yikes that Crimone sounds a bit gross.. What we girls have to do to get pregnant. None of it seems fair sometimes does it?!! But we keep doing it. We're all really strong. My Dr has given me the Oripro Pessaries.. they're a wax tablet that dissolve inside at night. Wonder if this is the same. Anyway we will soon see.
> 
> We went and visited two sets of my husband's friends who have just had their second baby. The first was fine (I been still hard but fine).. they know we're doing IVF and she's been really nice. The second friend he used to work with.. goes.. So when are you guys going to have a baby? You guys are getting left behind!! You better catch up.. I really felt like crying and inside I'm thinking fuck you - you have no idea what we've gone through you shouldn't say comments like that. I just said well it's been a long road. And she goes yeah it took us a few months before we got pregnant it's really hard blah blah.. ARGH!!

Omg some people can be so damn rude! Seriously they should think before they speak! A lousy 3 months to get pregnant oh dear how hard that must have been.... and telling you that you need to catch up is horrible! I wouldnt have been able to bite my tounge when that was sad. Just so rude! 

Im sorry you had to go through that :hugs: 

So excited for your transfer on thursday! I would much rather a wax tablet over crinone its really quite gross!

Hopefully this thread will come alive with BFP in the next couple weeks.


----------



## MissCassie

Ladies that transferred how are we all feeling?


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> Omg some people can be so damn rude! Seriously they should think before they speak! A lousy 3 months to get pregnant oh dear how hard that must have been.... and telling you that you need to catch up is horrible! I wouldnt have been able to bite my tounge when that was sad. Just so rude!

Just wanted to say I agree, it's so rude when people butt in like that. Unfortunately, most don't see it as a rude line of questioning:nope: It seems like as soon as they have a baby, they start asking everyone without kids when they're going to get started:dohh: I seriously never got that, even before I started TTCing: like seriously, what is it their business??!! I remember one of DH's friends that has 2 kids now would comment on my flat belly every single time he saw me:dohh: Before I was TTCing it was merely annoying, now that I'm LTTTC #1, I find it rather hurtful although to be fair he has stopped after we told him we're going through infertility.

As to it took e.g. 3 months for someone to get pregnant and they consider that long: yeah, tempts me to come with a scathing remark:trouble: I've unfortunately seen members on BnB do it as well. Remember someone announced their BFP some time ago and called the thread something a la "2 long months":dohh: There's yet another I had some communication with when I used to joing up for 2WW threads that has mention how she considered the 7 months it took her to conceive to be really long (she's had her baby and is now TTC #2 I've seen). 




MissCassie said:


> Ladies that transferred how are we all feeling?

Not feeling much yet but I'm only 1dp2dt:haha: Hoping to feel something soon though:winkwink: How about you?


----------



## almosthere

Miranda I feel your frustration and upset how rude especially since they know your doing ivf. You are not being left behind anyway everyone has a family when it happens for them it shouldn't be based on when friends are having kids shame on their hurtful words!


----------



## miranda007

Oh well yeah people can be so rude. Unfortunately I've had a few - not from close friends it's the ones who think they know. I think the worst has been someone I know because I went travelling with in my 20's years ago ( but split up because I realised she was a bitch). Anyway she was 39 and was anorexic and hadn't had her period for 2 and a half years and Dr's thought she has going into early menopause. Anyway she suddenly realised she wanted to get pregnant and started to eat - period came back and in the NEXT MONTH got pregnant. I sent her an email saying oh it's a miracle congrats etc being nice. She sends me this message back.. Not luck love, lots of hard work lots of positive affirmations and meditating on it and willing it to happen and that maybe I just don't want it enough and it's sending signals to my body for it joy to happen!!! . FUCK OFF. Don't worry I replied with a little piece of my mind saying umm my husband's spurn u low u idiot I don't get pregnant naturally.. That's science and statistics. 

Ah anyway!!! Have put all that behind me last year. This year good things are happening for me and everyone else on here!! I've got a good feeling.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Oh well yeah people can be so rude. Unfortunately I've had a few - not from close friends it's the ones who think they know. I think the worst has been someone I know because I went travelling with in my 20's years ago ( but split up because I realised she was a bitch). Anyway she was 39 and was anorexic and hadn't had her period for 2 and a half years and Dr's thought she has going into early menopause. Anyway she suddenly realised she wanted to get pregnant and started to eat - period came back and in the NEXT MONTH got pregnant. I sent her an email saying oh it's a miracle congrats etc being nice. She sends me this message back.. Not luck love, lots of hard work lots of positive affirmations and meditating on it and willing it to happen and that maybe I just don't want it enough and it's sending signals to my body for it joy to happen!!! . FUCK OFF. Don't worry I replied with a little piece of my mind saying umm my husband's spurn u low u idiot I don't get pregnant naturally.. That's science and statistics.
> 
> Ah anyway!!! Have put all that behind me last year. This year good things are happening for me and everyone else on here!! I've got a good feeling.


Oh my, what an insane response:wacko: I hope you blocked her right after you answered her. She sounds kinda toxic. Positive thinking and affirmations only go so far, if there's a biological issue, then no amount of positivity can help. I generally hate people that claim they've worked for it and used positivity and attribute it to their successes, like if you don't succeed as much as them then it's because you're e.g. too negative or something:dohh: My toxic brother used to tell me the reason I had/have issue getting a job here is because I'm too negative, total WTF, and would dismiss me explaining my biggest problem is a lack of connections and/or experience even though it's a well known fact in this country. To make it even "funnier", I've caught him telling his friends on FB that it's hard to get a job here if you lack connections yet he'll contradict it when I say it to him (so he gaslights me). Sorry, bit off topic.

Anyway glad you got rid of her and hopefully you will never hear from her again.


----------



## Unlucky41

MissCassie said:


> Ladies that transferred how are we all feeling?

Hi misscassie I am 4d5dt apart from being tire nothing much else. I had a very slight uncomfortable feeling yesterday night only when lying down but it went away. All to do with the progesterone. 

Feeling very scare. Dh doesn't want to do another fresh as too stressful but I don't know if I can accept it yet! Feeling very emotional. How you feeling hopefully better than me.


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Feeling very scare. Dh doesn't want to do another fresh as too stressful but I don't know if I can accept it yet! Feeling very emotional. How you feeling hopefully better than me.


A fresh IVF cycle is, TBH, more stressful for the woman though since everything is happening to her body - your DH only has to supply the :spermy: on transfer day. Have you tried discussing it with him and let him know that you'd really like to do just 1 more? Maybe if you agree to only do 1 more, he may be more compliant? Or is he completely against it and won't budge at all?


----------



## Tammerzann

There is so much action and so many ladies going through different parts of the cycle it's hard to keep up. But I really do like reading all of your posts and finding out where you are at in all this.

We are currently on day 4 of meds and had our bloodwork and ultrasound appointment today. They said I have 20-23 follicles and the biggest one is measuring about 8mm. We got from the nurse that they would prefer them to be measuring a little bit bigger. But when she called later after the results of the bloodwork and talking to the doctor they are going to leave my meds the same for now and I go back Tuesday for BW and U/S again.

So for now I think the news is all pretty good and hope the shots keep doing what they are supposed to and the little follies grow bigger!

Looking forward to updates from everyone in the coming days!


----------



## danser55

I started BCP & lupron injections today. The injection went well, I hate needles but I was very proud of myself. I hope it gets ever easier.


----------



## IvyEffer

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't posted since I originally asked to join! Been crazy busy between work, chasing around a 2 year old, snowmaggedon, and remembering to take my meds! It's too much to catch up with all of you individually, so congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to all those who are waiting for their BFPs. AFM, my FET went along as planned this past Thursday. We put in one collapsed blastocyst, which I have no idea what that even means. I have to admit that I feel no symptoms at all. I promised my hubs that I wouldn't POAS this time, but it's going to take everything in me not to give in! My blood test is Feb 1.


----------



## almosthere

Just sending some hope for the night I had hardly any symptoms that would tell me I was pregnant with my first ivf and it was a success so keep positive symptoms or no symptoms!


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi Kat,

I think my husband said ultimately it is my choice but he rather not go ahead with it. I guess have to stay positive. How you going? 


Ivfeffer we transferred a collapsed blastocyst as well. My re told us not to be concerned they expand and collapse it is all normal. My daughter was from a collapsed blastocyst too.

One week to go. I am not testing either too much stress!


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> I think my husband said ultimately it is my choice but he rather not go ahead with it. I guess have to stay positive. How you going?
> 
> 
> Ivfeffer we transferred a collapsed blastocyst as well. My re told us not to be concerned they expand and collapse it is all normal. My daughter was from a collapsed blastocyst too.
> 
> One week to go. I am not testing either too much stress!


If it were me, I wouldn't like if my DH said that. Maybe you can try and convince him and get him on board? But here's hoping it won't matter much and your embie sticks:happydance:

I can feel you on the not testing, I won't either and will just wait for the results of my beta on February 5th.

AFM not feeling much at 2dp2dt. The embie has probably not even implanted yet since I think they at earliest do so around 5-6 dpo according to what I've read. I also think for my CP I didn't feel anything until later on.

How about you?


----------



## tommyg

How are you all doing ladies?

Unlucky I think you both have to be in agreement to do another full IVF round. It not exactly a cheap thing to do. He is possibly worried about the effects of all of it on you. 

The witch has got me, this cycle of over. We have 5 frosties but I am having a major wobble if I should really be trying for a baby at 41, maybe it just isn't meant to happen for us.


----------



## miranda007

oh Tommy.. I'm so sorry. that really sucks.. If you have 5 frosties left I think you should hang in there. I know it's really hard. Some people have really good success on here and they are older than u. When were the frosties frozen? Sorry to ask it's hard to keep up with everyone on here!


----------



## KatO79

tommyg said:


> How are you all doing ladies?
> 
> Unlucky I think you both have to be in agreement to do another full IVF round. It not exactly a cheap thing to do. He is possibly worried about the effects of all of it on you.
> 
> The witch has got me, this cycle of over. We have 5 frosties but I am having a major wobble if I should really be trying for a baby at 41, maybe it just isn't meant to happen for us.


So sorry tommy:hugs::hugs: Maybe you could try having a few FETs and see how they go before making the decision to stop? That's what I'd do.


----------



## MissCassie

tommyg said:


> How are you all doing ladies?
> 
> Unlucky I think you both have to be in agreement to do another full IVF round. It not exactly a cheap thing to do. He is possibly worried about the effects of all of it on you.
> 
> The witch has got me, this cycle of over. We have 5 frosties but I am having a major wobble if I should really be trying for a baby at 41, maybe it just isn't meant to happen for us.

Im so sorry :hugs: life can be so cruel. 

I would atleast try a couple more fets as im sure one of them is your baby :)


----------



## MissCassie

When i woke up this morning i had i felt so nauseouse it was horrible i was dry reaching while trying tk get ready for work and it stayed me with for a couple hours. I ate food felt better and then it came back im hoping its a good sign


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you MissCassie :dust: :dust:


----------



## danser55

I'm sorry Tommy I would try a few more FET's before giving up though

FX MissCassie!


----------



## Unlucky41

So sorry about the news Tommyg. Like the other ladies said there is still hope with your frosties especially if they are good enough to freeze! 

Hmm at the moment I am avoiding talking about next steps.


----------



## 2016orbust

Tommyg - sorry to hear your news. I assume you have POAS to check it's not a false alarm?

Best of luck all of you entering the hideous 2WW.

AFM I am now 7dp5dt and have strong positives which have got darker daily. I am on the high dose folic acid, aspirin and clexane and praying that one or both sticks.
Now into the TWW for an ultrasound...


----------



## KatO79

Glad to hear everything looks good 2016!



Unlucky41 said:


> Hmm at the moment I am avoiding talking about next steps.

Totally understand:hugs: I hope you can get him to be more on board if your FET doesn't work out, of course FXed it does and you won't need to have that talk :dust:


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello everyone, hope you're all feeling ok?

Tommy - so sorry it hasn't worked out this time. I hope you get some frosties so that you can try again soon x

2016orbust - that sounds very promising! When is your "official" test date?

Unlucky - sorry you're in this situation. Me and OH haven't talked about it seriously, but I know he isn't keen on doing another fresh cycle if this doesn't work out. I think it's partly because he sees what I have to through, but also financial unfortunately. It seems a shame that something like this has to come to money but I suppose that's the reality. Hopefully it all works out this time and you won't have that choice to make though :)

I had egg collection this morning - 23 eggs! I'm pleased with the number obviously, but the high amount and the fact I had free fluid around my pelvis means that I am at risk of OHSS. They've recommended that all embryos get frozen this time and we try a FET cycle in 3 months. I know it's for the best but I can't help feeling disappointed, it's just not going the way I had in my head! I've never done a FET before so that will be interesting!

I have my fingers crossed for everyone in their 2ww, I hope time doesn't drag too much for you all x


----------



## 2016orbust

CDLady - thanks! Official test isn't until 29/1 (why they wait 13 days post 5 day transfer is beyond me)

Don't despair over this cycle - though I had the same situation and mild OHSS (35 follicles on R ovary - ouch!) my clinic pressed ahead with fresh transfer and I feel fine but I worry that the eggs won't have been as good quality (I previously had a trisomy 15 miscarriage at 12 weeks so quite worried about that)

Unlucky - sounds like you need some downtime to just mull over all that has happened. Don't make any major decisions too soon

Xx


----------



## IvyEffer

Hey everyone. I don't know about you ladies but I've been ridiculously hungry the past few days. If I don't wind up pregnant, I will wind up on a diet! Not only have I been eating all day, I'm also watching the Food Network! I feel so gross!


----------



## MissCassie

I got my bfp this morning :) at 5dpt5dt! Thats the earliest i have ever seen a line. And i did a test yesterday and there was an indent so thought id try my luck this morning.

Fx and lost of baby dust all of you very lovely ladies xx

:dust:


----------



## almosthere

Congrats misscassie!


----------



## almosthere

Crazydoglady great news that's a lot of eggs!

Tommy sorry to hear the witch got you :(

AFM I am just relaxing until I get my period so I can get this show on the road! My son will be getting his surgery right before af comes so it shouldn't overlap with ivf which is a relief I want to focus on him first then ivf.


----------



## Unlucky41

Congrats misscassie! 

Ivfeffer that is a good symptom to have. Looks promising for you.


----------



## ewwg12345

Tommy I am so sorry it didn't work out this time...I hope one of the frosties will do it for you! FETs can be less stressful on the body so maybe that will do the trick!

Congrats Cassie and 2016 on your BFPs! IvyEffer and Kat (and all others in the TWW now) hope you will join them soon!

Hope shots are going well for everyone, and for those waiting to cycle that time is passing relatively quickly.

AFM I triggered last night, and had one final gonal dose as well. I stimmed a day two days less than the first time I did IVF (not counting the dose on trigger night) and was not familiar with taking stims with the trigger, but I have a friend who says this is now standard at her clinic so who knows. Hard not to compare vs previous cycles! I am feeling bloated and am looking forward to retrieval to decompress a bit. I hope we get a good number but am trying to be realistic. I'll report back tomorrow afternoon!

x Emma


----------



## MissCassie

IvyEffer said:


> Hey everyone. I don't know about you ladies but I've been ridiculously hungry the past few days. If I don't wind up pregnant, I will wind up on a diet! Not only have I been eating all day, I'm also watching the Food Network! I feel so gross!

Thats a good sign :) im starting to feel sick if i dont eat something so id take it as a good thing.


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you ladies for your congrats :) im trying not to get too excited about it just yet.


----------



## miranda007

wow Cassie what a good Australia's day present for u!!! hope others are close to getting their BFP soon!

Almost I'm glad u can get the show on the road and your child's surgery won't over lap too much


----------



## MissCassie

miranda007 said:


> wow Cassie what a good Australia's day present for u!!! hope others are close to getting their BFP soon!

Thank you :flower: its a great Australia Day present.

I hope everyone gets their bfp very soon!


----------



## KatO79

*CrazyDogLady:* Wow, congrats on getting so many eggs, hoping the "Golden Egg" is among them. Sorry they can't do a fresh transfer but it's probably for the best. Hope your countdown to an FET goes by quickly and you'll get your BFP:flower:

*MissCassie:* Congrats! H&H 9 months to you!

*almosthere:* Hope they won't overlap so you can concentrate on your son for his surgery:flower:

*ewwg:* Good luck at your ER, hoping you get some really good eggs:thumbup:

AFM am 3dp2dt and just taking things easy. I probably won't be reading too much into anything though in part due to taking Crinone, just like I did last time. 

On a more private note I've been able to keep away from stalking my toxic siblings' FB profiles this entire month:thumbup: I don't know if I mentioned this but my toxic older brother suddenly sent us a Christmas card although it was without any personal message, just a bunch of pics from their trip to Costa Rica (he was probably just trying to shove it in my face, "See how great my life is since I started silent treatmenting you and you're almost completely out of my life!"). DH wanted to respond and say thank you for the card, I advised him not to engage based on how badly my toxic brother, his enabler wife and my toxic sister have treated me. I think DH has now forgotten about the card so my brother won't be getting a response which is good - I think he's just setting me up for more abuse.


----------



## danser55

Congrats MissCassie
Good luck with the ER today ewwg!

I did my second injection last night and it went so much better. I feel so relieved now that I can handle this and I won't pass out and now only after my second day it's become no big deal. This may change when I have to inject menopur or progesterone but for now I feel comfortable and relaxed about it all.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hello ladies! We are looking to do our first fet in February after a freeze all ivf icsi cycle in November. I start my lupron on cd21 which is Thursday the 28th. When cd1 arrives I'm instructed to call into my ivf nurse. And at that point I'll start estradiol patches. Out of curiosity has anyone had fet protocol similar? I want to know what day I can possibly expect transfer, if I can.


----------



## almosthere

Welcome froggyfrog! I will be cycling in Feb as well with one frosties I have two from 2012. I will. I will be doing a natural cycle with just progesterone and am on vitamin d finally down to 1000 instead of 6000 a month I was low when I got my baseline bloodwork.


----------



## froggyfrog

We are just doing one frostie as well. We have 7 total, but because of my age and the fact that our frosties are blasts, my dr wanted to just do one to be safe. I take vitamin d as well. I take 2000 a day. And got word 2 weeks ago that my vitamin d along with my thyroid are back to normal levels!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi all (and welcome Froggyfrog), just a quick update, we got 12 eggs today. We'll find out tomorrow how many fertilized, and then Sunday or Monday to see if any make it to day 5 for biopsy/freezing. Then a different kind of TWW while we wait for genetic testing results. I am feeling ok, just sore and woozy, so will be taking it easy today!

Hope everyone is doing well and the preggo/pupo ladies are starting to get some symptoms! :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks ewwg, fx you have a high number that fertilized and make it to day 5! Have a nice relaxing day and let someone wait on you!


----------



## danser55

FX ewwwg for lots of embryos. Do the lab results really take two weeks to come back for PGS?


----------



## ewwg12345

Danser, that is the outside estimate, though sometimes I think it can go quicker. My clinic just puts you back on the pill with your next period, and then you can either go right into an FET cycle or wait and schedule it for later. We may wait a month or two depending on work commitments/travel. But the waiting for the results is always stressful!


----------



## KatO79

*ewwg:* Congrats on getting so many eggs, FXed your "Golden Egg" is among them:happydance:

*froggyfrog:* Welcome to the thread, I do believe we've met before :winkwink: I unfortunately have no experience in FETs as I never have gotten frosties from either of my 2 IVF cycles :( But I do believe a few on here are doing FET and can help guide you.


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks kat, we have met before. I was briefly posting in the ivf November thread! Are you currently PUPO?


----------



## IvyEffer

Welcome Froggy! I just had my 3rd FET- they have always been on cd21, although they say it goes by when your lining is ready. My dr requires lining to be 8 or better. FET is so much less stressful than fresh. We did ICSI with PGD in September and this is FET #2 since then. We transferred our only female embie last time but it wasn't great quality and didn't take. I guess I'm meant to have boys! Good luck to you!


----------



## IvyEffer

MissCassie Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you! I can't bring myself to test this early. Trying to hold out until blood pregnancy test on Feb 1. Unlucky, are you waiting to test as well?


----------



## Unlucky41

Ewwg Congrats that is alot of eggs. Taking a break is a thing you will be relaxed for your transfer! What work commitments do you have? 

Ivfeffer I can't bring myself to test either. I rather live in denial until I can't anymore Hehe Are you still feeling hungry?


----------



## IvyEffer

Hey Unlucky, not feeling as hungry. I actually feel kind of full. I hate symptom spotting but my gums all of a sudden are bothering me. Just for giggles, my son woke up from his nap and asked me what I was going to name his baby brother. Weird because we never mention any of this stuff in front of him, plus he's two so he knows nothing about babies! I hope he's on to something!


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies &#9786; hope you're all well.
Huge congrats to those who have had their BFP! Hopefully I will be joining you soon! Going in for ET today. They rang on Monday and said that out of the 8 eggs that fertilised, 4 of them were top quality ones, so fingers crossed that one of those will be our golden egg! 
X


----------



## KatO79

froggyfrog said:


> Thanks kat, we have met before. I was briefly posting in the ivf November thread! Are you currently PUPO?


Yep after IVF #2, my ER was the 21st (only got 2 eggs) and ET the 23rd, with a top quality embie:thumbup: My one other embie unfortunately had _way_ too much fractation so they threw it away. I had a CP after IVF #1 so hoping this'll stick and be my super sticky take home baby :)




Elz said:


> Hey ladies &#9786; hope you're all well.
> Huge congrats to those who have had their BFP! Hopefully I will be joining you soon! Going in for ET today. They rang on Monday and said that out of the 8 eggs that fertilised, 4 of them were top quality ones, so fingers crossed that one of those will be our golden egg!
> X

Good luck Elz, FXed it goes well and one of them becomes your BFP :dust:


----------



## miranda007

Good luck Elz!!!
Ewwg - waiting is the worst for the genetic screening results. We had to wait a month. And it was smack back exactly a month both times - maybe even more than a day! I would keep counting surely it's been more than a month.. Umm no it's been two weeks/ 3 weeks etc etc!! And waiting twice because we had two rounds. It was the longest wait. You got a great amount of eggs so fingers crossed you've got lots to test at day 5!! I know what you're going through you feel like you've got so many hoops to jump through at different stages. We're here!


----------



## almosthere

Elz how exciting good luck today! 

Ladies waiting to test i don't blame you for riding it out I eventually caved but I waited pretty close to my beta!

I will finally be getting my period next week never been so excited since it means cycling month! Eeek. my insurance is also covering 85. Percent of my ivf so I'm super pleased with that as well!


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Ladies waiting to test it don't blame you for riding it out I eventually caved but I waited pretty close to my beta!
> 
> I will finally be getting my period next week never been so excited since it means cycling month! Eeek. my insurance is also covering 85. Percent of my ivf so I'm super pleased with that as well!

Not as if I have much choice since they don't sell FRERs here and I never did order any from the UK last month so will just have to wait:winkwink: I suppose I could use a "normal" HPT but I wouldn't think I could test much before the beta anyway :shrug:

Yay for AF in this case:happydance::winkwink: So great you get that much covered:thumbup:


----------



## danser55

So I've been debating on doing acupuncture for the past few weeks now. We are only doing IVF w/ PGS for a balanced translocation I have no problem getting pregnant and I'm debating if it's worth the extra money to spend on the acupuncture. It's not going to help the balanced translocation any.

Anyone thoughts opinions?


----------



## Elz

Hey! So it's a bitter-sweet day today. When we arrived at the clinic they explained to us that there were no longer any top quality embryos, only 1 average quality and the rest were poor quality. For this reason they asked us if we wanted to transfer 2 embryos. We thought that this would be our best option, also because none of the remaining embryos can be frozen. BUT on the bright side, transfer was successful, I'm going to just take it easy now for the next fortnight and keep everything crossed that at least one of the embies will implant! X


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> Hey! So it's a bitter-sweet day today. When we arrived at the clinic they explained to us that there were no longer any top quality embryos, only 1 average quality and the rest were poor quality. For this reason they asked us if we wanted to transfer 2 embryos. We thought that this would be our best option, also because none of the remaining embryos can be frozen. BUT on the bright side, transfer was successful, I'm going to just take it easy now for the next fortnight and keep everything crossed that at least one of the embies will implant! X

So, so sorry Elz to hear about your top quality embies:hugs::hugs: Hope at least one of them sticks, FXed:flower:


----------



## danser55

Elz said:


> Hey! So it's a bitter-sweet day today. When we arrived at the clinic they explained to us that there were no longer any top quality embryos, only 1 average quality and the rest were poor quality. For this reason they asked us if we wanted to transfer 2 embryos. We thought that this would be our best option, also because none of the remaining embryos can be frozen. BUT on the bright side, transfer was successful, I'm going to just take it easy now for the next fortnight and keep everything crossed that at least one of the embies will implant! X

So sorry to hear I hope that you get one to stick


----------



## ewwg12345

Elz, I am sorry about your embryos, but yay for being pupo! And try not to read too much into the quality gradings....I always wonder how much these things matter, as in natural pregnancies no one is in there to check if the embryo implanting is "high" or "low" quality. Fingers crossed for you! x

Unlucky, I am in finance/bond ratings and we have several big deals kicking off in the next couple weeks, so I'll have some travel for meetings etc, as well as work related stress. Taking a month or so off before starting the FET, shots, monitoring etc sounds ok to me, and work will hopefully keep me occupied while I wait around for PGD results...!

Danser, I don't think acupuncture can help the translocation, but I do think it can help prepare the womb to better "receive" the embryo, and also serve to calm you down. My REs have always said it may not help but it certainly doesn't hurt your chances, and I find it relaxing. But I've done it for all my cycles, and only one was successful, so it is not a magic bullet by any means, and it is pricey!

Almosthere, yay for insurance coverage! This journey is so stressful and emotional on its own, without bringing money into it. We were lucky to have coverage for a large chunk of our prior cycles in NY....in NC, it is not covered at all, boo.

Hope all you pupo ladies are feeling good and sending you lots of good luck as you get closer to testing day. x

As for me, we just found out 11 of the 12 eggs fertilized, so I am cautiously optimistic. We'll get updates on day 3 (Friday), day 5, and day 6, with biopsies on day 5 and 6 of any suitable embryos. I hope to stay busy for the next 4-5 days and to get a few good blasts for testing! One step at a time....feeling nervous! x


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh girls I had an old test lying around and decided to test don't know why. BFN I haven't told my husband yet because holding on to some hope that it was an old pregnancy test. I don't know what I will do on Monday when I get it officially. Another cycle will be horrible!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats on being PUPO elz!


----------



## danser55

I hope it was just an old test unlucky.
ewwg I'm debating it still. It does not seem relaxing at all. I hate needles as it is.


----------



## almosthere

Unlucky how many days past ov are you? Hope ot was a fluke!

Elz sorry to hear but I think you still have a great shot and could even have twins in the making! Congrats on being pupo!

AFM can't stop thinking about zika infecting the U.S and hoping if I get pregnant all will be okay. Am I the only one worried about this? I feel like I'm such a worry wart :(


----------



## almosthere

Danser I haven't done much higher research but my gut says it probably doesn't help much. Can't hurt to try though!


----------



## froggyfrog

Almosthere I'm totally freaked out by it too. It's scary! I wanted to go to the lake to camp in a couple of months when it warms up, but if it's still hanging around I am definitely going to limit my outdoor activities


----------



## almosthere

The articles make ot sound like the virus can spread but since my ivf dr hasn't even mentioned it I'm going to guess it will hopefully everything okay for a while. I am going to in my house car and malls all summer if zika spreads here!


----------



## miranda007

Elz im sorry you didn't get any frosties it can be shit news to get. But fingers crossed for your little ones inside! And totally agree with what someone said here - ignore the rating people fall pregnant and they have no idea the grade inside. 

Unlucky.. Ohhh fingers crossed that's an old test - let's hope your official test date gives u good news. You're still in there with a chance! 

Ewwg - the wait kills me. But it's out of your hands. My husband and I are terrible procrastinators and last minute people and we used to laugh saying oh they'll pull it together at the last minute! 

So I'm pupo. I did acupuncture today Danser.. It was just relaxing. If u want to save the money just lie on the ground and close your eyes and focus on breathing deeply. It's probably just as successful!


----------



## MissCassie

Unlucky - fingers crossed it was just an old test. Also your not out :) may have just been a late implanter. Are you going ti test again?


----------



## MissCassie

Comgrats for being PUPO Miranda :) hope thia tww goes nice and quickly for you.


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Oh girls I had an old test lying around and decided to test don't know why. BFN I haven't told my husband yet because holding on to some hope that it was an old pregnancy test. I don't know what I will do on Monday when I get it officially. Another cycle will be horrible!

Awww Unlucky, where are you in your 2WW? It may have been too early. Plus if it was an old test, it may not be working like it should. So there's no reason to tell your DH until you've either taken a new HPT or go in for a beta. It's always most accurate to test as close to your expected AF date as possible.



miranda007 said:


> So I'm pupo. I did acupuncture today Danser.. It was just relaxing. If u want to save the money just lie on the ground and close your eyes and focus on breathing deeply. It's probably just as successful!

Congrats on being PUPO :flower: 

As for acupuncture I've also heard that there's nothing to indicate it increases your chances of a BFP. TBH I don't think there's much you can do to increase your chances of the embie(s) implanting (assuming you don't have an issue the affects the embies implanting of course). Either they implant or they don't. REs don't even always know why an embie has failed to implant.


----------



## Unlucky41

Elz sorry to hear your results wasn't as good as you liked. Hopefully one sticks! 

Ewwg that is an amazing result

Thanks everyone for the support I am 7dp5dt so 12dpo. Only hope I have is that it is a very very old hpt greater than three years old.

So hard not to think the worst. I feel like Federer atm he is getting smashed!


----------



## tommyg

Unlucky I'm sorry you have got another BFN, just rotten, I hope you have just tested too early.
Hugs to you I can't stand the feeling that you have now, heart hoping and mind thinking its over, hence I no longer test early. 

Almost the Zika virus has me worried too, at home I know its ok ( no mossies in Scotland) but we are planning a holiday to the US.


----------



## danser55

miranda007 said:


> Elz im sorry you didn't get any frosties it can be shit news to get. But fingers crossed for your little ones inside! And totally agree with what someone said here - ignore the rating people fall pregnant and they have no idea the grade inside.
> 
> Unlucky.. Ohhh fingers crossed that's an old test - let's hope your official test date gives u good news. You're still in there with a chance!
> 
> Ewwg - the wait kills me. But it's out of your hands. My husband and I are terrible procrastinators and last minute people and we used to laugh saying oh they'll pull it together at the last minute!
> 
> So I'm pupo. I did acupuncture today Danser.. It was just relaxing. If u want to save the money just lie on the ground and close your eyes and focus on breathing deeply. It's probably just as successful!

Good luck Miranda! Thanks for your amusing response!


----------



## danser55

KatO79 said:


> Unlucky41 said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls I had an old test lying around and decided to test don't know why. BFN I haven't told my husband yet because holding on to some hope that it was an old pregnancy test. I don't know what I will do on Monday when I get it officially. Another cycle will be horrible!
> 
> Awww Unlucky, where are you in your 2WW? It may have been too early. Plus if it was an old test, it may not be working like it should. So there's no reason to tell your DH until you've either taken a new HPT or go in for a beta. It's always most accurate to test as close to your expected AF date as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> miranda007 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm pupo. I did acupuncture today Danser.. It was just relaxing. If u want to save the money just lie on the ground and close your eyes and focus on breathing deeply. It's probably just as successful!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO :flower:
> 
> As for acupuncture I've also heard that there's nothing to indicate it increases your chances of a BFP. TBH I don't think there's much you can do to increase your chances of the embie(s) implanting (assuming you don't have an issue the affects the embies implanting of course). Either they implant or they don't. REs don't even always know why an embie has failed to implant.Click to expand...

Thanks I keep debating whether it worth spending the money. I keep going back and forth on it.


----------



## almosthere

Tommy get when we're you going to travel here to the u.s. I would think it would be pretty safe even in the spring the summer is when it could realy hit us hard. I keep thinking should I not do the ivf or should I just too for it and pray we make it before there is a ban in the u.s.! I never thought something like this would ever happen and I dont want to seem selfish getting pregnant but ide be a few months before spring and where I live it doesn't get hot hot until may sometimes even June


----------



## almosthere

Elz sorry to hear no frosties.


----------



## tommyg

Almost, we are looking at May, California. This will be our last big holiday for a long time, and our last chance to go off peak. DS starts school this year.


----------



## miranda007

Almost.. when you say before there is a ban in the US.. do you mean they'd recommend you not get pregnant in the US.. like they are for some part of South America? I was just googling now. It's scary stuff


----------



## tommyg

Almost I think you have to weigh up all sorts of things. Where about in the US are you? If you are in the North nearer Canada where mossies aren't really an issue I don't see the issue. If you are in the south, then maybe its keep your skin covered with light clothing and using mossie repellent on exposed skin. Given it could take 10 years for a vaccine I doubt that waiting is a realistically an option.


----------



## almosthere

Ya I mean I am not sure they can bad people from getting pregnant but other countries are strongly urging woman to put off trying to get pregnant for up to 2 years!

So i am stressing out big time AF is due Feb 3rd and I thought my insurance was approved but I called and it is pending and the insurance woman suggested pending means the insurance is missing some info from the provider. I am freaking out its $4,000 without insurance that's just a estimate I was given and idk what could be missing. I did not have a ekg which the ivf dr orignally asked for but then they said no worries so thats all I can think of and I was going to get it a month ago if i needed it. How long did all your ladies insurances take to approve? Insurance got my info on Jan 21st....


----------



## almosthere

Tommy I am not sure I know Cali is much warmer in May than where I am from you would have to decide. this fear totally stinks


----------



## Holly ttc

Hi ladies, I know I've not popped in here at all before, but I've definitely been stalking everyone's story. With that being said, could you please tell me if I'm going crazy? Today is 6 days post 5 day transfer and I tried to be good and not test this morning. I ended up breaking down and got a 3.5 hour hold and this was the result. I know (if it's anything) it's super light but I can't tell if my poor husband is just going along with what I say I see or not to make me happy.
 



Attached Files:







20160128_173423-1-1.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## almosthere

Is the line on the left or right I see lots of pink to left of red line then another super light line to the right haha either way could be a early bfp for you!

And Tommy I am in the Boston area our summers get pretty hot but I agree can't live in fear everything that happens happens for a reason


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm in the south. I'm getting pretty freaked about the summer. But i guess I'm just going to stay indoors as much as possible. I'm not sure how to help with your insurance questions because I'm 100% Self pay. That's awesome you have coverage! I hope they get it all figured out!


----------



## almosthere

Stock up on safe repellent froggyfrog and stay in the ac no camping for us this summer haha


----------



## MissCassie

Holly ttc said:


> Hi ladies, I know I've not popped in here at all before, but I've definitely been stalking everyone's story. With that being said, could you please tell me if I'm going crazy? Today is 6 days post 5 day transfer and I tried to be good and not test this morning. I ended up breaking down and got a 3.5 hour hold and this was the result. I know (if it's anything) it's super light but I can't tell if my poor husband is just going along with what I say I see or not to make me happy.


I can see it!! Retest in a couple days :)


----------



## miranda007

I can definitely see a line.. but doesn't the hormones (or the progesterone things) they give you sometimes mean home pregnancy tests aren't accurate. But hey I can't blame u.. before I was all 'oh I'm not going to test early' and now I'm all hmmmm wonder when I could test and I'm only one day post transfer lol. 
Oh boy I think I just need to keep thinking whatever will be will be.. I sit down on the couch heavily and think.. oh that was too hard.. I ran to get out of the rain.. ohh shouldn't run.. I had a chocolate brownie and think.. oh the sugar and the caffeine in the dark chocolate isn't good. Maybe I should just be eating more greens. I KNOW it's all silly.. but.. AHHH..


----------



## KatO79

Yeah it's awful with this virus:nope: I hope no one on these boards gets that virus while pregnant:wacko: 

tommy I hope you can take the trip! I've never been to California, despite having grown up and lived in the US until I was 16, and _really_ want to see it. My parents always opted for Europe for vacations (only exceptions where a trip to Texas and North + South Carolina) so there's so much of the US I've never been to:nope::dohh: Took care of most of the East Coast 6 years ago but still missing Florida:dohh: DH and I are planning on doing a West Coast trip but that'll be in some years as 1st we have to have a baby and then the child will have to be at least 6-7 years old before we'd take such a big trip. I'd also _love_ to go to Hawaii but not holding my breath:nope:

almost I have no advice for you as we're still doing our free tries so it's a little different, plus once they're up we have to pay 100% out of pocket. Maybe you could call them and ask what's missing? Hope you soon find out and everything's in order by the time you start.

Holly I think I see something, maybe try testing again in 2-3 days?

miranda totally understand it, but I'd say as long as you're eating healthy and not drinking alcohol (or only drinking small amounts) then you should be good to go. I remember after my 1st transfer back in November that I was peeing a lot the day of transfer due to my bladder being so full and fearing the embie would fall out:dohh: Obviously DH had a good laugh and it didn't fall out since I did have a CP. I think we get illogical with things like that, especially when TTCing for so long. I'm sure that none of what you're doing will hurt your chances of implantation:hugs::hugs:


----------



## miranda007

yeah the Dr said.. pretend it's a seed in a jam sandwich.. it's not going to fall out in there!


----------



## miranda007

and yeah we had no overseas holidays this year due to IVF costs. it works differently here in Oz.. the government gives you back $5,000 each time... but you're $4,800 out of pocket each cycle maybe a bit more.. and we paid $3,000 (twice) for the genetic testing.. and I think FET are $3,400 each time and you get back something like $1,500 each time from the government. Anyway, it's expensive!! As if it's not stressful enough. We're lucky we're doing ok money wise that sure it was tough.. but it wasn't a huge worry. But of course if we had to keep doing it, that would be a different story.


----------



## tommyg

Miranda It was last years holiday and other things that have suffered to pay the IVF. I was sort of saving for it while we were doing treatments via the NHS but because I have DS they won't pay for anything beyond IUI. Actually I wish they had given the option of 3 IUI or 1 IVF or an allowance towards IVF does that makes sense? That system in Oz makes lots of sense. 

Kat I've no plans to cancel California. If I do get pregnant then I will be taking precautions and long trousers and tops. And will be keeping an eye out for the official advice nearer the time. However there is no need to wait that long to visit Mickey, we did it when DS was 2.5. I was mad keen to go. Circumstances lead to us getting our "summer" holiday in November that year, so options to see the sun was either Tenerife or Florida, costs weren't that much different. Mickey won LOL there is lots of things to keep tots amused. I think it would have been more frustrating to go when he was 4 and just too short for some of the bigger rides. 

How is everybody doing in the 2WW? 

AFM I'm certainly coming round to the idea of FET, esp after my wobble if I am wrong to be chasing a baby at 41.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

I did post in this thread right at the beginning when it was created then I've been super busy and not had chance to get online and now there are hundreds of posts! Far too many to catch up on so I will start again.

I'm Tina, I am in the UK and currently have one DD. We are transferring our one and only frozie in about a weeks time. We did our first round of ICSI back in September. We had 8 eggs, 7 fertilised and 2 made it to day 5. The transfer process was really quite difficult due to having a tilted uterus so I kinda had a feeling from that day on that the first cycle would be unsuccessful. 
4 months on and we are ready to transfer our frozen baby. I am currently testing for ovulation, I am on CD13 and getting negative clear blues so far. 

Holly, I can definitely see a second very faint pink line on that test. I hope it gets darker for you in the coming days 

xx


----------



## KatO79

tommyg said:


> Kat I've no plans to cancel California. If I do get pregnant then I will be taking precautions and long trousers and tops. And will be keeping an eye out for the official advice nearer the time. However there is no need to wait that long to visit Mickey, we did it when DS was 2.5. I was mad keen to go. Circumstances lead to us getting our "summer" holiday in November that year, so options to see the sun was either Tenerife or Florida, costs weren't that much different. Mickey won LOL there is lots of things to keep tots amused. I think it would have been more frustrating to go when he was 4 and just too short for some of the bigger rides.


Sounds good :) 

The problem is I live in Denmark so it might be much to take such a long flight to California with a 2-3 year old:wacko: Just flying to New York from Copenhagen, Denmark already takes 6-7 hours. California is an even longer trip and especially if we have any layovers, well that almost makes it worse since it'd take even longer:nope: I can't imagine travelling that long and far with a 2-3 year old. Worst case if we want to do a Disney trip before that we'll have to make do with the one in Paris since it's a shorter trip. Also if we're going to the US we're almost forced to make a short stay in Oklahoma as DH has a cousin there that we've only met once when he came her a few years ago. Plus our child won't be able to speak much English before then anyway since we'll of course concentrate on the child speaking Danish at first.




miranda007 said:


> yeah the Dr said.. pretend it's a seed in a jam sandwich.. it's not going to fall out in there!

Love that image, really could've used it back in November:haha::winkwink:

*tina* nice you're back:flower:


----------



## ewwg12345

Holly I def see the line! And 6DP5DT you should not be seeing the trigger anymore (assuming you had an HCG trigger). I think you have your BFP! When will you have your beta?

Tommy you should be fine in Cali, I saw a graphic on the CDC website of the habitats of the two mosquitos that cause the disease and I don't think either were seen in the major costal cities in Cali. It is a bit frightening though....we live in the south, and in the woods, with tons of critters including mosquitos. If we do an FET and it is successful I'll be staying inside most of the summer, and we'll vacation somewhere at high elevation/arid where there are no mosquitos!

How is everyone doing in the TWW? I hope we will see lots of BFPs in the next few days! And I hope all of you stimming or prepping for FETs are getting along ok with the injections/meds.

AFM I am waiting around for my update from the embryologist today to see how many we have left at day 3, then I'll be waiting around for day 5 and 6. Trying to stay busy to pass the time!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ewwg where are you located? 

Tommy I wouldn't worry too much just yet. If for some reason things get worse when you decide to come, I saw on the news that most airlines are working with people who want to cancel flights. 

We were able to qualify for a program that bundles your cycles for a cheaper rate. We pay 20,000.00 for two fresh and two frozen cycles, and then added on icsi for 1500.00 and 650 to freeze extra sperm just in case. And then it was another few thousand for testing and such. Before we even started ivf, we had already spent thousands on iui. It's soooo crazy how much it costs for some of us!


----------



## Holly ttc

Thanks for verifying I'm not completely crazy everyone! There's definitely no chance of it being a trigger shot since I didn't take one, I'm just worried since it was a super cheap test. This morning showed a line too though do maybe I'll be lucky with it. My otd is Monday morning so I can see a ton of tests in my near future to keep my brain calm. :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Froggy we are in Chapel Hill, North Carolina. We definitely have mosquitoes in the summer here! We are doing a similar shared risk plan for our current cycle, it was around $18k for up to two retrievals and however many FETs result from those cycles, until we have a baby. We still have to pay for the genetic testing and meds too. It is a lot of money but we see it as a good way to limit our tries - I figure if we still are having no luck after two retrievals and a bunch of FETs it is time to move on! It was much nicer when we had insurance coverage in NY. Almosthere, any luck with your insurance? I would think it would be handled if the claim went in the 21st....are you talking with them or does your clinic handle the submission for you?

AFM just found out we still have 10 embryos on day 3....next update will be Sunday. Hoping they keep trucking and we have a good number for biopsy! x


----------



## almosthere

Holly i hope you get some nice dark lines soon! :)

Tina I also have a tilted uterus it is a bit more of a pain even with vaginal ultrasounds no fun! Good luck in your tww! Officially pupo!

Wow it sounds like a lot of woman have to pay out of pocket I wish it was covered for everyone. Even though we had instance coverage last time we still owed around 3500 I think it was and had hardly anytime to pay it maybe 3 months before it was all due. I just got a voice mail from my financial ivf woman and she said we are all set with coverage so this time around should be much cheaper if it works the first time maybe time this takes so much stress off my shoulders and now I can just call with cd1 next week finally almosthere! :)

Hope everyone is feeling well can't wait to here about more bfps soon!


----------



## almosthere

Good luck with your sunday news ewwg!


----------



## tinadecember

We have been left out of pocket too with IVF. We spent almost 7000 on our first round of ICSI and I was under the illusion that any FETs would be included in the price but sadly not. We are paying just over another 1000 for the frozen transfer. I might end up with a baby in the end but we will have no money to clothe it haha! 

EWWG, woah 10 embies at day 3 is loads!! Sounds like you'll have a good bunch for testing 

Xx


----------



## froggyfrog

10 on day 3 is great!!! I can't wait for Sunday! I'm originally from texas. We have been in atlanta for 6 months now because my dhs company is building the atlanta braves stadium, so mosquitos have definitely been just a way of life for me too!! We opted out of the pgs testing. My dr didn't think it was necessarily a must for us one of the main reasons being I'm 28. So my chances of miscarriage is 15 percent. So 85 percent it sticks. And our program considers success a live birth, so I'm not really feeling the pressure because I know I have one more fet paid for if this one doesn't take. I also have another fresh cycle and thought that maybe if I needed it my dr would work with me to just barely stimulate since I have so many frosties, so that I won't develop ohss and be able to transfer that same cycle. I know that sounds crazy, but it would be worth a shot if I needed it!


----------



## froggyfrog

tinadecember said:


> We have been left out of pocket too with IVF. We spent almost 7000 on our first round of ICSI and I was under the illusion that any FETs would be included in the price but sadly not. We are paying just over another 1000 for the frozen transfer. I might end up with a baby in the end but we will have no money to clothe it haha!
> 
> EWWG, woah 10 embies at day 3 is loads!! Sounds like you'll have a good bunch for testing
> 
> Xx

 Haha! This is exactly why I have accepted every hand me down offered! We were given a crib and almost everything else we need! I have a small list of stuff that I still need to get, but for the most part I could have a baby tomorrow and be ready all from hand me downs! We won't be having a baby shower, because we had a help us have a baby shower and asked my family and friends in lieu of a baby shower gift after we are expecting, to donate the equivalent towards our ivf, we made about 2000.00.


----------



## KatO79

Congrats ewwg, here's hoping those embies still look good by Day 5/6:happydance:


----------



## miranda007

Wow it's all expensive isn't it? 

Welcome back Tina i remember u.. Fingers crossed your FET goes well you'll be in the wait with us soon. 

Ewwg that Day 3 report is so lovely! Fingers crossed for Day 5 news just like it!


----------



## tinadecember

So which ladies are in the 2WW now? For those who are I'm sending good luck! 

Froggy, great news that you guys have almost everything you need for a little one. I am 28 too, in the uk we aren't offered testing for embryos. I think it's something we would have to enquire about ourselves. 

I got a flashing smiley this morning on my clearblue woohoo! Ovulation must be close 

Xx


----------



## KatO79

Thanks tina! I had IVF #2: my ER on the 21st (had 4 follies but only got 2 good quality eggs out; there was a 3rd egg but they couldn't get it out and said it must be bad quality) and ET on the 23rd (had 1 top grade embie put in, 0 frosties as my 1 other embie was fragmented way too much) so am about halfway through my 2WW. I go in for my beta on February 5th.


----------



## MissCassie

Are you going to test early Kat? 

I give props to all you ladies not testing early, i wish i was patient and could wait but sadly im not. 

My beta is on monday and im hoping for some good numbers as ive been having strong positives since 5dp.


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> Are you going to test early Kat?
> 
> I give props to all you ladies not testing early, i wish i was patient and could wait but sadly im not.
> 
> My beta is on monday and im hoping for some good numbers as ive been having strong positives since 5dp.


Nope going to wait for my beta. Have no FRERs in this country so can't test much before then anyway:shrug:

FXed for your beta test!


----------



## miranda007

Tina I'm in the 2ww. 2 days post transfer. Originally I was all yeah I'm going to wait for the official test date. Now I'm hmmm I wonder when I could test - maybe I could test the night before the official test date. I know they say not to test early because stuff in your system shows that you're pregnant when you aren't - but I was on a natural cycle and just on pessacaries (these progesterone things). Anyway, mainly because I don't want someone else to deliver that news to me over the phone. I'd rather handle it myself when I'm at home. 
So we'll see. Cassie, it's interesting you got positives 5 days post transfer. And I'm guessing they've just gotten darker lines since?


----------



## tinadecember

Wow girls how exciting!! 

Kat, sorry that you didn't get any Frosties :( though it does only take one and it's a good thing that the one embryo that you had was great quality! Are you having any symptoms? 

Miss cassie, congrats on your BFP! 5 days is early to get a positive, you must have a great little sticky one in there. Hope I'm in your position in a couple of weeks time! 

Miranda, crossing my fingers that it has worked for you! It's so tough not to test early, I started bleeding 6 days after transfer so I didn't really get a chance to test early but I knew it hasn't worked anyway deep down. 

Excited for you girls! 

Xx


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi ladies 
I am definately out I tested my temperature this morning so low especially will extra progesterone pressaries Blood test tomorrow so I will know officially then. It is a joke the about of money we all spent and what we have to go through. 

I am so depressed at the moment after five ivf and two fet we got one daughter but should it be this hard. Why can't I be past this nightmare
God is not fair


----------



## tinadecember

:( unlucky, so sorry that you're feeling like you're out. Just out of curiosity, have you had further testing done to find out why the embryos aren't implanting? I understand exactly how you're feeling so I am sending you super big hugs and good luck for your blood test. You never know, miracles do sometimes happen xx


----------



## tommyg

Unlucky I'm sorry, its beyond hard when others seem to have so easy. I can't remember if you got any frosties?
Remember I'm about a week in front of you. Last weekend I was so unsure of the future. Do we don't we try again, is it just not meant to happen??? The hormones unsettle us to. This weekend I'm fairly sure we will use our frosties but call it a day beyond that.


----------



## almosthere

Unlucky has af arrvied? If not temp isn't always an accurate way to know I wouldn't couldn't yourself out good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Unlucky41

Tina with 5 ivf we only got two good quality blastocyst. One resulted in my daughter and the other bfn this current cycle. We didn't do testing because I have stage three endo and low amh so we kindof have our reasons for the bad quality embryos. 

Thanks girls for the support. Trying to convince dh to do another cycle. He said he is done but ultimately if I want it he will be supportive. Trying to convince myself this is the last last go after that probably need to accept that I can't have anymore kids !

Just feeling so awful today but hopefully makes me prepared for the bad news tomorrow! 

Tommyg I am glad you will use the frosties and will try again. 


Really hope I get another good go!


----------



## Tammerzann

Unlucky...FXed that there is a chance your temp doesn't mean what you think it does. I can't even imagine going through 5 ivfs. I've thought this first one we've done has been tough and we aren't even through the thick of it.

AFM we are triggering tonight with Lupron and HCG. ER will be Monday morning. The whole Lupron and HCG both as triggers kind of took us by surprise. But we will roll with it. Go back tomorrow morning for bloodwork and pre op.


----------



## miranda007

Unlucky.. oh boy 5 IVF's that's so tough. If you feel like you can do another round you should. You don't want to have any regrets. Maybe too early to talk about it yet I'm sure your husband will support u. I'm so hoping by some miracle you're not out. 

Tammerzann.. good luck for Egg retrieval. Fx you get lots of good little eggs!


----------



## tommyg

Unlucky I can see why DH is done trying. Give yourself a few days.
I'm certainly trying for a change of mindset DS has always been regarded as "our first" he was never meant to be our only I always thought he would be a big brother one day but I'm now trying to think of him as "our only". 
Hugs IVF is such a huge rollercoaster and I'm guessing like IUI the more times you try the harder it is to have hope.

I know my frosties are my last hope.


----------



## MissCassie

Im so sorry unlucky :hugs: it really does feel like a kick in the teeth when it fails :( 

Have you done another test to confirm it? 

Tammerzan fx for your egg pick up! Hoping you have lots of awesome eggies!


----------



## MissCassie

miranda007 said:


> Cassie, it's interesting you got positives 5 days post transfer. And I'm guessing they've just gotten darker lines since?

My tests have been getting darker and darker since day 5 im 10dp today and my test line is darker than the control line. Im hoping that both have stuck!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks girls! 

Misscassie I haven't done another test don't want to waste money. My job share partner had similar situation but no endo. She had one baby through ivf then for Annabel the x second one no eggs. Once she accepted three is her family she fell pregnant naturally. I know I can't with endo and without the pill my periods are so painful. 

Tammer all the best! 

Misscassie I think you have a good Chance that both stuck. Hope it all goes well. 

Tommyg you have quite a few frosties don't give up yet! I like you always wanted two!


----------



## miranda007

Cassie.. I'm 3 days post transfer. Guess u don't count the transfer date as day 1.. If so I'll be 4. No symptoms. I'm trying not to think about it so I come on this forum! Ha ha ha! Trying not to read into anything and just waiting till I test. Will probably do a home pregnancy test but not till the end of next week near my official test date. 

Did u feel any symptoms? I thought I felt a twinge in my tummy a day after but think it was just the way I was lying on the couch!


----------



## KatO79

tinadecember said:


> Kat, sorry that you didn't get any Frosties :( though it does only take one and it's a good thing that the one embryo that you had was great quality! Are you having any symptoms?

Yeah but it's still no garantee that I'll end up pregnant, just my chances are at their highest.

Not sure since I'm on the Crinone gel. I'd prefer not to get my hopes up based on symptom spotting and find out it's e.g. a BFN. So just waiting to see.




Unlucky41 said:


> Hi ladies
> I am definately out I tested my temperature this morning so low especially will extra progesterone pressaries Blood test tomorrow so I will know officially then. It is a joke the about of money we all spent and what we have to go through.
> 
> I am so depressed at the moment after five ivf and two fet we got one daughter but should it be this hard. Why can't I be past this nightmare
> God is not fair

So sorry Unlucky, I'm hoping it's a fluke temp but understand your reaction:hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

miranda007 said:


> Cassie.. I'm 3 days post transfer. Guess u don't count the transfer date as day 1.. If so I'll be 4. No symptoms. I'm trying not to think about it so I come on this forum! Ha ha ha! Trying not to read into anything and just waiting till I test. Will probably do a home pregnancy test but not till the end of next week near my official test date.
> 
> Did u feel any symptoms? I thought I felt a twinge in my tummy a day after but think it was just the way I was lying on the couch!

You count the day after transfer as day one.

I didnt have any symptoms until 4dp when i woke up feeling very very nauseouses and it didnt go away until i ate something. And i tested late that night i got a squinter if you put it uo to the light lol and ive had twinges and cramps since transfer. 

I have evrrything crossed for you that this is your sticky bean!


----------



## tinadecember

So sorry again unlucky, you're such a strong woman for going through 5 IVFs. I can completely understand where your husband is coming from but he's a great man for standing by you and understanding that you'd like another shot at it. My OH didn't want to do another round after our first failure because he couldn't stand seeing me so upset again. 
Have you looked into getting surgery to correct the endo? Another girl who I speak to on B and B has just had surgery before starting IVF to increase her chances of success. 

Tammerzan, best of luck for your retrieval! 

AFM... Finally got a solid smiley this morning! Looks like transfer will be Friday at the latest eeek I'm excited! 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

So exciting Tina baby dust and lots of luck coming your way for friday! Hope the week Flys by for you.

AFM had super slight spotting I'm sure my af will come right on time for wednesday. I will be taking progesterone and baby asprin I didn't take the asprin with my first ivf so that's new.


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you almost! So what's the next step for you after AF arrives? Xx


----------



## MissCassie

Good luck to all the ladies doing their Beta today!!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me joining this group....

So I'm at the end of my ICSI fresh (well almost at the end) at 6dp3dt with beta on 6 Feb this Saturday. This is my 4th Fresh in 5 years, 2nd fresh in 2011 ended up with my 4 year old son :). I feel like somewhat of an IVF veteran these days with the record going like this, one fresh ending in chemical, three frosties from that none made it to transfer, then another fresh ended up with my son (hooray), two years ago we transferred a frostie from his cycle and that was negative. Last May I had another fresh, that ended with no viables and no frosties (booo). It took me a year to get over that so here I am today, after a 6 cell embryo transfer on day 3 and I'm pretty sure no frosties. If this one doesn't take I'm back to fresh again (ugh).

Anyway, for this cycle, I have been getting BFPs since 4dp3dt, and am sure it is just the trigger because I've tested on FRER and they are a highly sensitive test.

I will test again today and see what comes, with my son my test at 4dp3dt and 6dp3dt were all negative eventually got a bfp on 11dp3dt.

It's amazing how cycles can be so different.

Let me know you're thoughts on the trigger???


----------



## miranda007

Welcome Kat F - your beta test is 2 days before mine!! I have no symptoms - but don't expect any I know some people are different and get twinges etc. trying to hold off testing even though I did a frozen transfer and don't have any trigger shot in my system. Oh my god the wait is so slow. Got to keep busy this week!!!


----------



## IvyEffer

Hi all,
Tomorrow I go for my beta and I'm convinced that it will be BFN. I tested with a cheap internet test on 8dp5dt and it was stark white. Felt like it was a waste to test again. Plus, I wanted to enjoy being pupo for a few more days. Today I've been having cramps, pretty steadily all day, exactly like I have right before AF. I had cramping before my BFP with my son, but it was 4 days before beta and they were sharp cramps, much stronger than what I have now, and they were inconsistent.
So, after talking with my husband, we decided that we are going to do one last fresh cycle and hopefully transfer 2 blasts. We got pregnant with my son on a fresh cycle but no luck with FETs. The frozen ones were even PGD'd but still haven't taken. I'd rather take my chances on the fresh. This would be my 4th IVF. I had 3 FETs.
Good luck to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## miranda007

Ivy - I know it's hard (and I'm need to take my own advice too!) but try not to look into any signs. You're still in there with a chance. 
Wow interesting your fresh turned out to be your son and your Frozen FET's were even pre genetic screened. We screened out embryos too but this is our first transfer. 
They say frozen transfers are more successful. Maybe everyone is different. Fingers crossed for u!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks *Miranda!* I haven't had any symptoms either. Except the headaches but surely from the Crinone that stuff is revolting, but essential... 

*IvyEffer* hang in there you might just have a late implanter... I have never had any luck with FET either. If this one doesn't stick it's another fresh (I think) for me which is fine although expensive..


----------



## ewwg12345

Gosh this thread moves so fast! :) Welcome Kat F!!

Ivy good luck with your beta tomorrow, hope you get good news! And Unlucky, I really hope you have a late implanter and get a happy surprise with your beta. If not, I hope you can have another go when you are ready. It is so unfair you've gone through so many cycles.

Cassie with lines like that I am curious to see if you have twins in there! Good luck with your beta!

Kat thinking of you for your Tuesday beta as well.

Good luck to those who just triggered and have egg retrieval in the coming days, wishing you all lots of nice mature eggs!

Infertility really is a rough road to travel, and even though I've been lucky to have a child, I still sometimes have a hard time with those to whom it comes so easy. I hope we all get to have the children that we hope for. x

AFM so far 6 embryos were biopsied on day 5, and 2 more are going to be looked at tomorrow for possible biopsy. 3 were discarded today. I am hopeful that at least one of the biopsied ones will come back normal and be our take home baby. Froggy, you mentioned the PGD....I am doing it because I have a chromosome problem that leads to a high rate of abnormalities, miscarriages, or trisomy 13 in the worst case, so we test to hopefully avoid implanting embryos with these issues. For "normal" women I don't think testing is necessary/advised unless you have advanced maternal age (like 40+).


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck with your 7 eewg. Surely one of those is a take home baby


----------



## almosthere

Wow so much happening right now!

Tina I just have to call my nurse but I don't think I start anything until cycle day 10 which would be bloodwork and a ultrasound.


----------



## MissCassie

My Beta came back at 227!


----------



## Kat_F

That's a great number MissCassie you must be on cloud nine :)


----------



## Unlucky41

Ivy I am so sorry. I also got a BFN. I had a crying feast yesterday. We have had 5 ivf and 2 FET. 

To save me balling my eyes out dh has agreed to do another cycle. Probably take a month or two break and cycle in April. Want to lose weight and have vitamins !

Ivy when will you cycle next. 

Misscassie great number! 

All the best ladies going to take a break from the forum need to regroup and recharge. So disheartened!


----------



## tommyg

Unlucky sending hugs. Fingers crossed if you do try again that it works. But I think you have to decide where you are going to draw the line and move on as a family of 3. 
I'd say if you go for one more IVF be clear in your head that is the last. The effort, money and stress must be putting a huge strain on you both.
Good luck


----------



## tinadecember

Unlucky, sending you the biggest hugs sweetheart. I think it's a good idea that you take a break from the boards, concentrate on your little family and then try again like you said in a couple of months time 

Kat_F, good luck to you! I hope those positive tests aren't the trigger playing mean tricks on you. I tested out the trigger with my first round of ICSI and it was gone in less than a week. I have a good feeling about you!

Misscassie!!! Amazing news from your BETA! You must be so happy, have a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Good luck to the ladies getting their BETA today :) :) 

AFM - going to call the hospital this morning to inform them of my positive ovulation test and book a date for transfer!! It's all happening so quickly, I am excited but very anxious. This will be our only shot at FET before starting a fresh transfer 

xx


----------



## KatO79

Welcome Kat_F, FXed for your beta on Saturday! That's the day after mine:winkwink:

Sorry about your BFN Ivy:hugs:

ewwg FXed for your remaining embies! And my beta is on Friday, not Tuesday:winkwink: I had my ET on a Saturday (23/1) and they wait with a beta until 13-14 days after.

Congrats Cassie!

Unlucky that sounds like a good plan:hugs: Glad your DH seems a bit more on board with doing 1 last fresh IVF. Hope you enjoy your break although I'll miss seeing you around here:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks Tina - best of luck with your FET planning :)

I got a darker line on a FRER today at 6dp3dt and a negative on a digi. So that puts my HCG between 6-50. Testing again in the AM hope it isn't that pesky trigger playing tricks.


----------



## tinadecember

Kat_F, do you have a picture of your positive test? If the lines are getting darker rather than lighter I'd deffo say that you're preggers!

xx


----------



## Kat_F

I think it attached?
Pic taken 5 mins after third morning wee


----------



## almosthere

Kat your totally preggo that line is very clear to me on your last test!

Haha I meant to say pregnant my spell check wrote presto made me laugh


----------



## tinadecember

Yes me too! It's deffo darker on the last test, I would say you're preggers lady!! 

xx


----------



## Kat_F

I think I am in denial... I'll post tomorrow's if I get another darker I'll believe it...

Thanks for being so supportive all I really needed to reach out today to others on the IVF roundabout abnd I can't tell you what your comments mean to me.

Also I'm the second Kat haha so to Kat I wish you the best for your Friday beta 

Xxx


----------



## ewwg12345

Kat sorry I got your beta date wrong, I am struggling to keep everything straight, so much going on! x Good luck on Friday! :)

Kat F that looks like a definite positive to me, and it is getting darker so I think you are safe that it is not the trigger!!! Congrats!

Ivy and Unlucky I am so sorry....I hope you both have success with your next cycles very soon!

Hope everyone else is doing well....I am feeling a bit unmotivated this Monday morning!


----------



## KatO79

Kat_F said:


> I think I am in denial... I'll post tomorrow's if I get another darker I'll believe it...
> 
> Thanks for being so supportive all I really needed to reach out today to others on the IVF roundabout abnd I can't tell you what your comments mean to me.
> 
> Also I'm the second Kat haha so to Kat I wish you the best for your Friday beta
> 
> Xxx

It looks pretty promising Kat F, FXed:flower:

Yeah so confusing with 2 Kats now, it's Gymnasium/High School all over again for me:haha: I think the solution back then was the other one was called either by her first or middle name and everyone called me by my Ukrainian last name (although now I'm married so I've gotten a Danish last name now:winkwink:) Thanks:flower:




ewwg12345 said:


> Kat sorry I got your beta date wrong, I am struggling to keep everything straight, so much going on! x Good luck on Friday! :)
> 
> Kat F that looks like a definite positive to me, and it is getting darker so I think you are safe that it is not the trigger!!! Congrats!
> 
> Ivy and Unlucky I am so sorry....I hope you both have success with your next cycles very soon!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well....I am feeling a bit unmotivated this Monday morning!

No problem ewwg, there's also a lot of people on this thread so it can be hard to completely keep track:hugs: Thanks :flower:

Sorry you're feeling unmotivated:hugs:

AFM my MIL was by yesterday to help us clean the apartment so it's good to show perspective buyers Tuesday (my in-laws and their friends decided to sell it instead of finding a new renter since they can make lots of money selling it now). By the time she came by, I'd been standing for a very long time and was doing the dishes since our washer stinks right now and hadn't washed everything good. At one point she gave me more stuff to wash and I told her it may need to wait since I was starting to get back pain (my back has been slightly dodgy since a horseback riding accident some years ago). She pretty much said well she thinks I should just wash those things instead because it needs to get done. I could feel I really needed a break and sat down to take 10-15 minutes when she started meddling and said I should do exercises instead so I can keep on cleaning. By this time DH had gotten back from buying a few moving boxes. I told her firmly I needed a break. She then tried again and I had to say it again, firmer and raised my voice a bit. She then stopped. It's just so annoying because DH also has issues with his back but when he mentions it, it's her poor little baby and he needs to take it easy when it hurts and get messages yada yada. Me, nope no sympathy, I should just do exercises so I can clean more:trouble: I will say though that our last "altercation" was 4 years ago where she was mixing into what DH and I decided to spend money on during a trip to England we took with her and my FIL so it's a rareish occurence.


----------



## danser55

Congrats to the BFP's 
Sorry for all of the BFN's
7 for PGD testing sounds pretty good ewwwg!

AFM today or tomorrow should be CD 1 still doing Lupron injections and I should begins stims this weekend. There isn't too much going on this week for me.


----------



## tinadecember

Kat, sorry you're having MIL issues. I think that's how mums are with their boys. My MIL is the exact same with my husband. Honestly, he's 34 and she treats him like he's a 10 year old boy. I just roll my eyes and get on with it haha. 

AFM - got the phone call this afternoon to say that transfer will be on Saturday! Just 5 more sleeps to go xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Wow this thread moves fast! 
Congrats cassie, great beta! When is your next beta?
Congrats to you and welcome kat f! 
Ewwg I'm so excited to hear the final number! Fx fx!
Kat sorry about your mil, does she know that you are pupo? I would think that alone would make her understand that when you need a rest, you should take it. 
Tina that is so close! I feel like fet cycle moves sooooo slow, I can't imagine only having 5 days left! How many will you transfer? 
Unlucky and ivy, I'm so sorry. What are your upcoming plans?

If I forgot someone I'm sorry! This thread moves quick! 

Afm, I'm on my 5th day of lupron. I'm expecting af anytime this week. She definitely decides when she wants to come! But I'm hoping she shows a little earlier this cycle so we can get started! I have to call in on cd1 and decrease my lupron and add in my estradiol patches. It feels like forever away until I will be ready for fet, and it's driving me crazy. I'm not working right now, so I don't have much to do to pass my time! I think my stim cycle went by faster because of the constant monitoring appointments. Has anyone had any side effects of lupron? I'm trying to decide if it's lupron or coincidence. I have had heartburn, on and off headaches, and feel very tired. I'm super groggy dragging myself out of bed every day. Anyone else?


----------



## KatO79

tinadecember said:


> Kat, sorry you're having MIL issues. I think that's how mums are with their boys. My MIL is the exact same with my husband. Honestly, he's 34 and she treats him like he's a 10 year old boy. I just roll my eyes and get on with it haha.
> 
> AFM - got the phone call this afternoon to say that transfer will be on Saturday! Just 5 more sleeps to go xx


Mine's 38, turning 39 in July:dohh: It's just amazing, he's not even the youngest, he's actually the middle child of 3 boys. Sorry your MIL seems similiar in that respect. I just didn't get why my MIL wasn't the slightest bit empathetic to my back issues :nope:

Yay, so exciting:happydance: Hope you manage to get through the wait until then :winkwink:


----------



## KatO79

froggyfrog said:


> Kat sorry about your mil, does she know that you are pupo? I would think that alone would make her understand that when you need a rest, you should take it.

Yep she knows but it doesn't seem to matter:dohh: I still think she doesn't get infertility and therefore isn't very understanding of the whole IVF process. She started in her mid-20s having babies, all 3 came easily to her. So she has no idea really:nope: Plus she's a complete cleaning-aholic:wacko:




froggyfrog said:


> Afm, I'm on my 5th day of lupron. I'm expecting af anytime this week. She definitely decides when she wants to come! But I'm hoping she shows a little earlier this cycle so we can get started! I have to call in on cd1 and decrease my lupron and add in my estradiol patches. It feels like forever away until I will be ready for fet, and it's driving me crazy. I'm not working right now, so I don't have much to do to pass my time! I think my stim cycle went by faster because of the constant monitoring appointments. Has anyone had any side effects of lupron? I'm trying to decide if it's lupron or coincidence. I have had heartburn, on and off headaches, and feel very tired. I'm super groggy dragging myself out of bed every day. Anyone else?

Totally get that, that's how I felt when doing down regulation for IVF #1 (it was long protocol). Hopefully AF will show up a bit earlier and you'll soon ready to have your FET.

As for Lupron I've never been on it so can't help much there:nope:


----------



## almosthere

Danser and froggyfrog i've been spotting for a few days my cd1 is going to be tomorrow or wed we will be so close together in our cycle!


----------



## froggyfrog

almosthere said:


> Danser I've been spotting for a few days my cd1 is going to be tomorrow or wed we will be so close together in our cycle!

I should be cd1 by friday! We will all be so close!


----------



## almosthere

:happydance:


----------



## tinadecember

Froggyfrog, CD1 will be here before you know it then you can concentrate on getting that eggy preggy! We are transferring 1 embryo as that's all we have left! Hoping this is the one or else we have to start all over again 

Xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Almost and danser, how many are you transferring? My dr only wants me to transfer one.


----------



## almosthere

Tina I hope it works for you the thought of starting of over is not something I want to even think of we have 2 so I hope it will work the first time but if not then Def the second


----------



## Tammerzann

Home and resting after my ER this morning. Little painful down there but that's what the pain meds are for I guess. I will survive. Preliminary good news is that they got 28 eggs. Not sure how many are mature yet but I'm liking the odds so far.


----------



## froggyfrog

What a great number! Are you doing icsi?


----------



## Tammerzann

froggyfrog said:


> What a great number! Are you doing icsi?

Yup ICSI, PGS and PGD. DH and I are both CF carriers. 

And just to update my RE called to check on me and 24 of the eggs were mature! I wasn't expecting that number to be so high. Last scan that I had some of them were a little on the small side. Looking forward to seeing how many fertilized!


----------



## froggyfrog

That's amazing! 24 mature! That Def gives you great odds for a high number of frosties for baby 2!


----------



## Kat_F

Froggy, almostthere and Danser not long now 'till it's all happening. Those first two weeks of stimms are hectic so take some time to put your feet up. Can't wait to follow your stories of stimm right to PUPO :)

Tina same for you, not long till transfer! Can't wait to hear what your embies looked like on the day. Same day as my beta. Let's hope we both get good results on the day x

Kat that is really annoying when people don't get it that 1) you are the oven (i.e. with a bun) and 2) just back off already? My MIL is pretty good, but sometimes can come over at the wrong time and always talks about how she got preggars at 18 with my DH and didn't know for 6 months didn't put on weight etc and for me it takes IVF (i.e. no accidents and months of hell) and I get BIG preggards... like an elephant lol.. HUGE...

Tammerzan WOW 24 eggs and all mature! Those are some great numbers. Plenty of chances there :).

AFM my test the same this morning, still darker, but maybe same darkness as yesterday? I'll post pic later, surely this is real though? but I'm so early? 7dp3dt?


----------



## miranda007

Go Tammerzan! That's lots of numbers for u to test! Look forward to hearing about the updates. Hoes to show different people respond better to the meds and it all depends. I only got 4 and 6 each time. 

Kat - well both Kats really. I don't think any in law situation is perfect. There's definite frustrations I have. I decided to really cut out my drinking when we were TTC and twice my MIL would say you're not pregnant are you?. Ok I was overly sensitive but it was the way it came out and then having to say no I'm not just was heartbreaking because it was at crucial times. And we're doing IVF due to my husband's male factor and not once did I ever get a whiff of being pregnant and during IVF she says well you might get pregnant naturally too. Made me think my husband didn't completely fill her in on the whole story. In two years I didn't once fall pregnant. It ain't going to happen with my older eggs and him being older!!! 

Anyway, try not to let that worry me. A lot of people don't understand how hard it can be falling pregnant unless they've struggled with it themselves - or had a close friend go through it! 

Kat F congrats on getting positives. And Kat when is your official beta test date? Must be soon?

And Cassie.. Wonder with that high beta do u have twins. Unlikely but it can happen!


----------



## almosthere

Wow Tam that's a crazy good number! Congrats!

Froggyfrog my dr only suggests one just like last time plus I'm very petite and would be afraid to carry twins I'm around 106lbs and 5 foot 3 haha


----------



## ewwg12345

Wow Tammer that is amazing!!! Congrats!

How nice so many of you are starting your cycles together, it is much nicer to have cycle buddies!

Kat F yay for your BFP! :)

My money is on Cassie having 2 in there as well!!

I always had headaches with lupron, but it usually helped to drink a bunch of water.

AFM, we ended up with 8 being biopsied!! I am so pleased with this result, now we have a two week wait for results of testing. Hopefully, if we have some normals, I'll be transferring in March! Anyone else think they'll be transferring around then?


----------



## MissCassie

miranda007 said:


> And Cassie.. Wonder with that high beta do u have twins. Unlikely but it can happen!

I might have twins i transferred 2 embies so its a possibility :)

Your getting close to your beta! I have every crossed for you :)


----------



## MissCassie

Ewwg thats a great number to have sent for biopsy hopefully you get a lovely number of perfect embryos! I think that wait will be worse than the tww.


----------



## MissCassie

Unlucky and ivfer im so sorry about both of you bfn :( its absolutely heartbreaking. 

Im glad your hubby has agreed to do another cycle which im sure you will get your take home baby.


----------



## tinadecember

Wow, if you don't check this thread for a few hours there is so much to catch up on haha! 

Tammerzan!! 24 eggs is amazing!! You should definitely have lots of frosties to play with if this IVF doesn't work out. We got 8 eggs, I feel like I underesponded to the meds. Because I was 27 at the time which is still considered young for IVF the doctors started me on a low dose and I guess it didn't do the trick. They thought I would respond really well and it just didn't work out that way. 

MissCassie, so excited for you! When is your first scan to check how many are in there? 

Kat_F, can't wait to see your next test! I know it's tough to not believe it until it's proven type thing but wait it out, I am sure you will have a positive BETA! 

AFM - had terrible ovulation cramping last night, the deed has most definitely happened. Just counting down to transfer now, 4 days to go! 

xx


----------



## Kat_F

Ok looking good today...


----------



## tinadecember

Oh my god, there's no denying that! Congratulations missus :) :) 

xx


----------



## miranda007

Kat F!!! No denying that line!!! Is that First Response? Or was in Pregnosis that other one on the market.


----------



## miranda007

Forgot to add - that's so exciting I'm really happy for u!! Whoooo hooo good baby dust going around on this thread.


----------



## almosthere

Morning ladies!

Unlucky congrats on your new job!

I'm at work so can't give lots of responses woke up with full flow this morning so excited to call y ivf nurse it came a day early so nice surprise to start a day sooner than planned. My progesterone should be coming in the mail tomorrow if all goes right!


----------



## tinadecember

woohoo! How exciting almost, you'll be joining everyone in the 2WW in no time at all! 

How did the ladies get on who were getting BETAs today?

xx


----------



## KatO79

Tammerzan congrats on getting so many eggs:happydance: Wish I could produce that many:haha:



Kat_F said:


> Kat that is really annoying when people don't get it that 1) you are the oven (i.e. with a bun) and 2) just back off already? My MIL is pretty good, but sometimes can come over at the wrong time and always talks about how she got preggars at 18 with my DH and didn't know for 6 months didn't put on weight etc and for me it takes IVF (i.e. no accidents and months of hell) and I get BIG preggards... like an elephant lol.. HUGE..

Sorry you're having similiar issue with your MIL:hugs: If she's really driving you nuts, maybe politely tell her you've heard this story before and it isn't helpful while you're going through IVF?

My narcissistic mother is similiar to your MIL, she tells me constantly how she had no issues conceiving her 6 kids (she started when she was 18), even me at age 41 and she doesn't get why I'm having issues at 35-36:dohh:

Congrats on your BFP, H&H 9 months! Hoping it's a sticky bean and you're now free of your MILs annoying stories:haha:




miranda007 said:


> Kat - well both Kats really. I don't think any in law situation is perfect. There's definite frustrations I have. I decided to really cut out my drinking when we were TTC and twice my MIL would say you're not pregnant are you?. Ok I was overly sensitive but it was the way it came out and then having to say no I'm not just was heartbreaking because it was at crucial times. And we're doing IVF due to my husband's male factor and not once did I ever get a whiff of being pregnant and during IVF she says well you might get pregnant naturally too. Made me think my husband didn't completely fill her in on the whole story. In two years I didn't once fall pregnant. It ain't going to happen with my older eggs and him being older!!!
> 
> Anyway, try not to let that worry me. A lot of people don't understand how hard it can be falling pregnant unless they've struggled with it themselves - or had a close friend go through it!


So sorry yours is also a pain about it:hugs: That's just crazy, you'd think that if she knows your TTCing, that you'd of course either be limiting your drinking or not drinking at all since it isn't good for TTCing, not only for when you're pregnant. But perhaps women only stopped/limited drinking once they were pregnant back then? But yeah, sounds like she doesn't know the whole story either but your DH is probably not exactly happy to tell her he's part of the problem: men think they're less men if there's a sperm issue:dohh: Maybe tell her that you'll let her know and until then you don't feel like discussing it?

I remember how bad my MIL (and partly my FIL) was before DH got her to back off. She was forever spouting the "Just relax and it'll happen" mantra:nope: I remember after my HSG in November 2014 I was telling her how it went and mentioned how the Dr was telling me the HSG will go easier if I relax - somehow MIL heard it in another way and said "See that's what I've been telling you, just relax and you'll get pregnant!":dohh: Then there was the time shortly before our 6th IUI that FIL and MIL had been telling us we just need to think positive because "....there's nothing wrong with either of you!" So had to explain unexplained infertility to them yet again because they don't seem to understand it - I doubt they do at this point despite the fact I've given them pamphlets to read on the subject. They kept on with their positivity and how they've heard "so many couples" conceive after adoption because "they relaxed" (the true amount that get pregnant after adoption is around 6% I think). They also started talking about this couple they semi know (think the woman in the couple was a daughter of some neighbours?) that was about to give up and need IVF when they got pregnant on their 6th IUI so of course that could happen for me, despite the fact the said couple is at least 5-6 years younger than DH and I (6th IUI didn't work for me, I think they were suprised). DH had a talk with them after I told him I couldn't take it anymore and got them to stop these lines of conversation. They've finally layed off, I don't care at this point how much they get it, just as long as they stop spouting this total BS to us and hopefully learn it's not helpful and won't say it to any other couples dealing with infertility:nope: Sorry, rant over:nope:

But so true, unless they've been through it or have had a close friend or family member, they just have no idea:nope:


----------



## ewwg12345

Kat F Congrats! There is no denying that line! x


----------



## danser55

Congrats Kat F!

I had my injections class this morning for the menopur. I am waiting for CD1 I've been cramping since yesterday it should be here soon. Meanwhile I have my baseline b/w and ultrasound on Friday. If that goes well I start the menopur on Saturday evening.


----------



## Tammerzann

danser55 said:


> Congrats Kat F!
> 
> I had my injections class this morning for the menopur. I am waiting for CD1 I've been cramping since yesterday it should be here soon. Meanwhile I have my baseline b/w and ultrasound on Friday. If that goes well I start the menopur on Saturday evening.

Good luck Danser! I did menopur as well. :hugs:

AFM...got a call from the lab and 14 fertilized!! :thumbup: Hope those embies keep on a growing! Next update will be Saturday on how many made it to day 5 for biopsy.


----------



## tinadecember

14 is a great amount! I'm sure you'll have a good handful to biopsy. Grow enbies grow! 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Congrats kat!

AFM super stressed my pharmacy called saying bc of my past ivf cycle I already exceeded my lifetime max for ivf and that my progesterone will cost almost 700 instead of the 30 I was told yesterday. I am now wondering although insurance approved my ivf if they will even be covering anything maybe they missed what the pharmacy didn't.


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay Tammer! That is a great number! Good luck for biopsy! x

Almost I ran into that with my last FET, we were out of pocket for medicines due to reaching our lifetime max. Are you on Crinone? If you can tolerate the injections, PIO is much cheaper, like $50 for a 10ml bottle, so one or two will get you through from transfer to testing day. For me, once I had a positive pregnancy test, my insurance would cover it again if indicated for pregnancy support. So you would only be out ~$50-$100, vs a few hundred for Crinone. You could maybe even switch back to Crinone or another non-injectible kind once pregnant. My estrogen support for FETs was always covered because it was considered birth control or something. Ugh, insurance is enough to drive one batty! Good luck!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for the info it's almost 700 for just my crinone and they cancelled the order at the mail in pharmacy so now my dr will have to recall it in omgsh! This is the stress we all don't need dealing with ivf so irritating.


----------



## Tammerzann

almosthere said:


> Thanks for the info it's almost 700 for just my crinone and they cancelled the order at the mail in pharmacy so now my dr will have to recall it in omgsh! This is the stress we all don't need dealing with ivf so irritating.

Almost...that doesn't seem right that they cancelled it and say that your doc has to resend it. They should still have the script there to be filled since only the price is what changed. I work in insurance and insurance drives me crazy. Always so many loopholes and hoops to jump through. If there had to be a perk of having to pay out of pocket for IVF it would be avoiding all those hoops. Especially on something so time sensitive.


----------



## KatO79

Congrats Tammerzan on the embie number :flower:

almosthere sorry you've exceeded your amount, I hope you find a solution in time:flower:

AFM was out at the local mall yesterday since a bunch of people were coming to look at the apartment (ended up buying a few CDs on sale:happydance:). Got back and thought it strange that my cat didn't come running to greet me. Then I noticed that the bathroom door was closed, opened it and she came slinking out in this scared way. Poor baby :( Am a bit pissed that either she was closed in by accident or, worse, that she was locked in there on purpose because someone that came to see the apartment e.g. doesn't like cats and then the realtor didn't let her out before locking up the apartment:growlmad: Good thing I wasn't going to be away for even more hours, otherwise she'd have been starving and not been able to get to her litter box:nope:


----------



## MissCassie

Your poor kitty! Id be so angry if that happened to my furkids! My dog would bark and cry if left in bathroom.by himsef lucky you werent gone for long.

Your beta is coming up soon are you getting excited?


----------



## MissCassie

So sorry youve exceeded your insurance almosthere :( hopefully they made a mistake


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> Your poor kitty! Id be so angry if that happened to my furkids! My dog would bark and cry if left in bathroom.by himsef lucky you werent gone for long.
> 
> Your beta is coming up soon are you getting excited?

I was also really ticked off. I told DH he should tell his FIL so they can complain to the realtor about it. Although my FIL is unfortunately not the complaining type, he'd more mention it in passing to her or something. To make it worse, my kitty was abused the 1st year of her life (we adopted her at age 1 about 3 months after our previous kitty died and she's now 4) so being locked in a dark bathroom and hearing lots of strange people walking around must've been super scary for her:nope: For all I know, it may have brought back traumatic memories for her :(

Don't know if excited is the right word. More like afraid of what the answer will be? I'm dreading a BFN or worse, another CP. Trying to pretty much convince myself it'll be a BFN so if it is, I have already softened the blow a bit. If it really is a BFN though, we'll only have one last free IVF attempt before we either will have to give up or pay out of pocket. DH and I always said we'd find the money and most likely go for a 4th attempt if the 3 attempts made it look promising for our chances of me getting pregnant. We'll see.


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all Tamm that's great news 14 embies cooking!

AFM my test today still as dark as yesterday so i presume all is well.


----------



## tinadecember

Kat, that's awful! I would definitely be complaining. How dare they take it into their own hands to lock your kittie in the bathroom. I'd be furious. Give him lots of cuddles and I am sure he will be fine. Good luck with your BETA, you never know, you might get a surprise!

kat_F awesome news that the test is still dark!! 

AFM - 3 days to go until transfer wooohoooooo!!!

xx


----------



## tommyg

Kat I'd think the kitty was locked in by accident. People viewing would most likely have looked in the bathrooms. 
Fingers crossed but I can understand why you are preparing for a BFN.


----------



## KatO79

tinadecember said:


> Kat, that's awful! I would definitely be complaining. How dare they take it into their own hands to lock your kittie in the bathroom. I'd be furious. Give him lots of cuddles and I am sure he will be fine. Good luck with your BETA, you never know, you might get a surprise!

We'll definitely be mentioning it to my FIL so he can ask the realtor since we don't want it happening again.

Thanks:flower:




tommyg said:


> Kat I'd think the kitty was locked in by accident. People viewing would most likely have looked in the bathrooms.
> Fingers crossed but I can understand why you are preparing for a BFN.

As said, it's a possibility. Although it's a pretty small bathroom (the whole apartment is around 100 m2 so 1 small bathroom only) and not many places she can hide in there. Only behind the shower curtain actually.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## miranda007

Whoooo hoo Tina not long till transfer day for u.. And there should be others joining u in the wait too! 

Kat79 - I feel the same as u. Preparing myself for a negative but trying to be positive at the same time!


----------



## tinadecember

ahh girls I really hope it is good news for you ladies. Have either of you Miranda or Kat taken a test yet?

xx


----------



## almosthere

So excited for girls waiting to test. I'm so eager to get to my bloodwork and ultrasound next Friday can't come soon enough. I bought ovulation sticks last night just to have that bit of knowledge and control before the drs haha I am just nervous since i spot for 3 to 4 days if my cd1 really is cd1 or not. My biggest worry this cycle is the drs missing the timing :(


----------



## danser55

Tammerzann said:


> danser55 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Kat F!
> 
> I had my injections class this morning for the menopur. I am waiting for CD1 I've been cramping since yesterday it should be here soon. Meanwhile I have my baseline b/w and ultrasound on Friday. If that goes well I start the menopur on Saturday evening.
> 
> Good luck Danser! I did menopur as well. :hugs:
> 
> AFM...got a call from the lab and 14 fertilized!! :thumbup: Hope those embies keep on a growing! Next update will be Saturday on how many made it to day 5 for biopsy.Click to expand...

That's a great number of embies I hope they all make it to Saturday. Still waiting for Cd 1 the cramping and bloating is awful


----------



## KatO79

tinadecember said:


> ahh girls I really hope it is good news for you ladies. Have either of you Miranda or Kat taken a test yet?
> 
> xx

Nope going to wait until the beta on Friday morning and just hear the result from them early afternoon. That way if it's e.g. another CP, I won't get excited about being pregnant only to be told by the nurse 1-2 days later it's a CP. I also don't want to know if it's negative before Friday anyway. Plus no sensitive HPTs here, FRERs aren't available in this country:shrug:


----------



## almosthere

Danser hope af come soon for you!

Gl with your beta coming up kat!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm really late to the party but was hoping I could join. I'm getting ready to do my transfer on Friday. It has been a long prep for this FET but I'm hopeful that this may be it for DH and I.

I wish everyone luck in their upcoming cycles!


----------



## KatO79

Hi ashknowsbest :wave:

I'm sure you're more than welcome to join:thumbup: This is a lovely group of nice, supportive ladies.

So exciting, hope your FET goes well! Happens to be the same day of my beta:winkwink: Maybe you could tell us a bit about yourself and/or your journey? If you want to of course:blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'd hate to bore you with all of the details of my entire journey but most of it is in my signature. 

I don't mind boring you with my current situation though.

After all of the failures we had DH and I decided as a last ditch effort that we would go to CCRM in Colorado since they have great success rates (I'm not doing another IVF; I've been through enough). CCRM did a bunch of testing and found out that I didn't have a beta-3 integrin present in my uterus during the time implantation is supposed to happen. This protein is sometimes found absent in women with endo and although I don't have endo I didn't have the protein. So essentially implantation is nearly impossible. I did 2 months of depot lupron which is supposed to help with the "sticky fingers" as they like to call it. DL is hell ... basically it puts you into menopause for 2 months, hot flashes, mood swings, no/low sex drive. So glad that is behind me. We also did CCS testing because of so many failures and out of 4 embryos 2 came back normal, a 6AA and a 3AB. We will be transferring both. My doctor gave me a 85% chance of a pregnancy if we transfer 2 with a 50% chance of twins and 2% chance of triplets. And if we transfer one he gave us a 65% chance of pregnancy, with a 2% chance of twins. We are hopeful but not getting ahead of ourselves.

How did your transfer go btw? And how are you feeling about your beta? Exciting times :D


----------



## tinadecember

Ash welcome to the thread, my transfer is 1 day after yours! I am in on Saturday, woohoo I have a 2WW buddy! 
I think you'll deffo get a positive with those embies, they sound like they are excellent quality. We only have 1 to transfer and I think it's a grade C embryo compared to our grade B embryo that was transferred last time. The doctor said that they wouldn't freeze it if they didn't think it could implant so that gives me hope! 

Xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

tina - yay 2ww buddy! I have seen a lot of women have success with lower graded embyros. At the end of the day it's the genetic material that matters, not how they look on the outside. I know women who have had 5aa and 6aa come back abnormal from ccs or pgd testing so you just never know. We have to try and remain positive. Are you going to POAS? I definitely am. My official test date is February 14th and I'd like to know what to expect so that I can at least try to enjoy my valentines day if it's negative. Sorry for so many questions but do you know what's your p4 and e2 are?


----------



## Kat_F

Wow Ash what a story. Best of luck, and I'll be watching yours and Tina's 2ww... My son (he's 4 now) my beta was on 14 Feb so surely that is a lucky day for you too :)

Kat - It's your beta tomorrow, I am thinking of you and hope you get a good number that keeps rising... It really is a long haul to 12 weeks after the first 6 weeks of IVF hell, but I am feeling hopeful for a good number for you :)

Clearblue digi showed this morning 1-2 weeks preg at 9dp3dt surely that is a sign my numbers are increasing?


----------



## almosthere

Welcome ash!

AFM still working on figuring out the whole crinone insurance mystery so far my insurance thinks it isn't covered because my process is a one step transfer only and it would only be covered if it was a two step egg retrieval and transfer such bullshit. I almost feel like my head is in anther world with this stress I was hoping having a fet would be less stressful but the damn insurance and finance always ruins the process if I can't get it resolved in time I'll just have the pay the 643 for the crinone and hope it works because we will probably be close to broke after my son's surgery next week and my fet. Keeping positive though this is totally going t work first try!


----------



## almosthere

Haha Kat I know it's hard to believe but your 100 percent pregnant believe it and enjoy every moment!


----------



## miranda007

Welcome Ash.. what a sucky ride you've been on too. I really hope it's Feb 14th is lucky for u.. I believe in testing early I need time to digest the information. 

Oh Almost as if you need any extra stress at the moment!! Damn insurance companies. I know how u feel u think you'll be less stressed the next time but something happens and you're not. Take some deep breaths in the morning.. if u have time with a little one that is!

Tina.. exactly what Ash said about the embyos. I think the quality grading is just something they give themselves to go on. Perfectly amazing healthy babies come from embryos they wouldn't have thought 'looked good'. 

So I'm 8dp5dt and I broke down and tested this morning. Actually I did yesterday but didn't confess to anyone!!! - not even my husband! I didn't believe it. Still don't. So don't get excited. I just needed to know it was killing me! I thought I needed time to digest the information because I was convinced it didn't work as I have had no symptoms. Now I'm worried it's a false positive.. I've never seen two lines.. EVER! and god knows how many of those damn little tests I've gone through. I did it in the morning with first pee of the day.. I only did a frozen transfer and on no drugs except the Pesscaries (progesterone) at night. My beta test is Monday Feb 8th. Oh and I'm not organised to name which day it was!
 



Attached Files:







preg????.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for all of the welcomes :D 

miranda - those lines look good! I've never gotten a + hpt so I don't know for sure but you're definitely pregnant. When is your beta?

almost - insurance companies are such a huge pain in the butt. I hope everything gets sorted out. 

kat_f - yay for 1 - 2 weeks pregnant! Is this your first ivf? fet?


----------



## almosthere

Miranda totally preggo congrats!


----------



## miranda007

Really? I still don't believe it. or I'm just so used to disappointment. I think when I do my beta on the 8th and the nurse tells me I'll believe it.


----------



## MissCassie

Congratulations Miranda!! Those lines look amazing :) nice and dark! 

This is what mine was like at 8dp5dt:)

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/907/ZunEYO.jpg


----------



## tinadecember

yey Miranda!! I love it when there's a positive outcome from a lady who has had zero symptoms, gives us all hope! Those tests definitely scream positive to me, you're preggers!! Take it all in and enjoy 

Ash, I have no idea what any of my numbers are... I have always been told that my hormone levels are what they should be so I haven't ever asked in detail what the specifics are. I hope you're right about the embryo quality, I was doing a lot of googling last night and it's a scary place. Why does doctor google do nothing but give you bad news?!?! Good thing is if this FET doesn't work out we have the funds in place for 1 more fresh round. 

Good luck Kat for your BETA today!! 

AFM - 2 days to go, counting down the minutes now. I'll be glad when I finish work tomorrow then I can take it easy and get ready for transfer. I am secretly pooping myself haha! Ovulation happened yesterday I think, my boobs are sore this morning and the cramping has subsided so I am hoping my lining is nice and thick ready for that emby!

xx


----------



## Kat_F

Tina exciting not long now!

Miranda great lines :) they look like mine! I feel the same waiting until the beta and a decent number until i feel good. H&H 9 months to us and Miss Cassie yours were so dark too :) 

Ash this cycle is a fresh IVF with ICSI :)


----------



## KatO79

Oh my congrats miranda, H&H 9 months:flower:

ash so sorry it's been such a hard journey, FXed your FET works this time :dust:

AFM my beta is tomorrow and am not feeling very confident about things. I've pretty much convinced myself it'll be a BFN:nope: To make things worse, my DH forgot the key card to the underground parking lot we have our car in yesterday (since you can get out of the parkering lot without scanning it) and now we'll have to get a hold of someone to let us in today as I need to drive early for the beta tomorrow morning. I don't know why DH does these things right before stuff like this - he did the same thing the day before we were going in for my ER and we had to use the morning of the ER first waiting to see if someone was driving out so we could run in and when that didn't work we got lucky and found a security guard that works there that let us in. It was so stressful!


----------



## tinadecember

:( sorry that you're feeling negative Kat, I assume you haven't taken a test yet? Keep your spirits up, look at Miranda.. she had zero symptoms and got a lovely BFP! You never know!

xx


----------



## KatO79

Nope don't want to test, I almost never do. I think during those 2 years and 3 months we've been TTCing #1, I've taken 2 HPTs and both were negative. The only reason I tested those times was I was 3-5 days late, one time it was close to DH's birthday and was hoping to give him a BFP as a present but no luck.


----------



## tinadecember

I can totally relate to the strains of seeing BFNs hun as we all can on this thread. I really really hope you get that positive that is much longed for. xx


----------



## KatO79

Thanks tina:hugs: 

I think the fact that I've been unable to get frosties is also a major concern for me, plus it means I've been missing out on extra free shots at getting pregnant. It adds a certain amount of pressure. I know DH and I agreed that if things looked promising, we could probably finance 1 IVF try but we're hoping it won't come to that:nope:


----------



## miranda007

I read somewhere on here that (maybe it was post your successes here) she was finally pregnant she joked she had like post traumatic stress and it took her a long time to enjoy the pregnancy because it had been such a long hard road to get there. So we have to give ourselves some credit. Seeing BFN's knock you around so much. 

I really really REALLY hope you get good news tomorrow. You deserve your BFP Kat! Oh our husband's sounds similar. That's the stress u don't need. We were staying in a gated house in Cape Town on our honeymoon my friend was away for the weekend and he's gone in the water and the whole electric key didn't work. We had an international flight the next day and all our passports were inside. Didn't know her number her phone was inside. Long story but we eventually got in after walking to a supermarket and changing the batteries. Ahhh drama.


----------



## Elz

Wow so much to catch up on again! Hehe
Welcome ash &#9786; hoping that Feb 14th is lucky for you!
Huge congrats Miranda! ! Yay!! H & H 9 months to you!
Kat sorry that you're feeling discouraged. I'm feeling similar - today at 8dp5dt I've been feeling AF type cramps and AF would be due today normally so I'm finding it difficult to stay positive now. I kind of want to test out of curiosity but I like the thought of being PUPO so want to hold on to that for as long as possible. 6 more days until OTD!! X


----------



## danser55

FX for you Kat
Congrats Miranda.

I am still waiting for the withdrawal bleeding after the week on BCP, on Tuesday they said it should be here any minute. I have a baseline blood work and u/s tomorrow. I really hope I can start stimming on Saturday as planned and the delayed period doesn't affect things I feel so stressed over it.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> I read somewhere on here that (maybe it was post your successes here) she was finally pregnant she joked she had like post traumatic stress and it took her a long time to enjoy the pregnancy because it had been such a long hard road to get there. So we have to give ourselves some credit. Seeing BFN's knock you around so much.
> 
> I really really REALLY hope you get good news tomorrow. You deserve your BFP Kat! Oh our husband's sounds similar. That's the stress u don't need. We were staying in a gated house in Cape Town on our honeymoon my friend was away for the weekend and he's gone in the water and the whole electric key didn't work. We had an international flight the next day and all our passports were inside. Didn't know her number her phone was inside. Long story but we eventually got in after walking to a supermarket and changing the batteries. Ahhh drama.


Thanks miranda:hugs: 

Wow yeah that sounds like something mine would do. Can't fault their timing, that is if it's to stress us out as much as possible:winkwink: 

I did manage to get a hold of someone at the office although they were technically closed when I arrived (they close at 1 PM:wacko:), one guy helped me anyway so did manage to get the key card (he walked me down to make sure I was telling the truth). Although found out DH had put our unused (and therefore still folded up) moving boxes in the car so it was blocking the whole back window:dohh: So had to take them up to the apartment with me as if I drove with the car like that, I'd risk either a fine or an accident as there are many cyclists. Hope that if I am by some miracle pregnant that carrying those 5-6 boxes didn't mess anything up:wacko:



Elz said:


> Kat sorry that you're feeling discouraged. I'm feeling similar - today at 8dp5dt I've been feeling AF type cramps and AF would be due today normally so I'm finding it difficult to stay positive now. I kind of want to test out of curiosity but I like the thought of being PUPO so want to hold on to that for as long as possible. 6 more days until OTD!! X

Sorry you're feeling similiar Elz, it really stinks:hugs: Hoping we're both wrong though:winkwink:




danser55 said:


> FX for you Kat
> Congrats Miranda.
> 
> I am still waiting for the withdrawal bleeding after the week on BCP, on Tuesday they said it should be here any minute. I have a baseline blood work and u/s tomorrow. I really hope I can start stimming on Saturday as planned and the delayed period doesn't affect things I feel so stressed over it.

Thanks danser:flower: FXed you soon start your bleeding and everything looks good for you to start stimming Saturday.


----------



## almosthere

Kat when are you going to have your blood taken to see if this round worked? Good luck!

AFM my mail order pharmacy must have made a mistake so my crinone is back to just 30 dollars now it's a matter of receiving the package it's coming tomorrow but because of temperatures I didn't want it left outside when I'm at work so we have to sign we will probably have to pick it up if they can't catch my husband or i. After tomorrow I have a week until things start moving I can't wait but I'm so nervous of it not working but I know that attitude is no good I almost feel like maybe I should have been on meds but we picked natural since I don't have any infertility issues although my tests for that were back in 2012 so there is the what if and I only got two frosties at age 22 so I feel like that's so low for a young healthy wlman. Anyway that's my little rant from here on out I have to be positive and hopeful that this can work it has to w will be close to broke after! Haha


----------



## Kat_F

Kat thinking of you today for your beta, I really hope it's a good number for you x I bet your DH is nervous and stressed too hence the little mistakes coming in for you right now :) 

Elz not long until your beta too...

Almost wow! All that stress they created and now you have the Crinone!! Hopefully that's the only stress for you this cycle. I started this cycle thinking well if this doesn't work then I can try again in March, we will find the money. Crazy right? Why can't we enjoy every little success? Because one thing falls out of line, and we start all over again from the start. But - I'm sure it will be just fine and not long until it all gets going for you :)

MissCassie do you get a second Beta and if so when is that one?

Danser hope the cycle can start for you soon, it is so frustrating waiting for your body to hurry up.


----------



## MissCassie

My second beta was on the 3rd and it came back at 516 :) from 227. So it doubled.

And i have done another this morning will uodate later


----------



## almosthere

Great number misscassie!


----------



## miranda007

Nice beta results Cassie! Not that u know about them but they sound good!! I reckon your two little son babies both stuck. When can you find out if you've got twins for sure? 
Twins would be so exciting! They grow up together and the best of friends. 

Almost.. I know your mind jumps to that way of thinking but I honesty believe every cycle is different. We had success with our 1st then went again a month's break after - exact same drugs and protocol and my Dr ended up calcelling it because she said you're not responding so well. I asked how come, what did I do blah blah and she said nothing.. It's the ovaries and every month is different.. Swings and roundabouts she said. She increased the dose slightly the next time. I'm sure they would be able to tweak things if u had to do another fresh cycle. Beaides u won't have to because i think this frozen transfer will work!!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks miranda that makes me feel better positive thinking vibes to us all right!

Hope everyone had a good night's sleep I'm hoping for a day off tomorrow getting a snow storm finally hahaha as long as it doesn't storm on transfer day I'll be good with the days off from work haha.


----------



## Elz

I just had to get up in the middle of the night to pee, but I don't care because I got a BFP!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
The clearblue digi test I used had expired since June 2015, but I'm thinking if it was inaccurate it's more likely to be a false negative than a false positive, surely?! I'm clutching at that anyway until I manage to buy another on at the weekend! 
Pleeeeeeeease be sticky baby!!! X


----------



## ewwg12345

Wow lots to catch up on!

Congrats Elz and Miranda on your BFPs! This is quite a lucky thread it seems! :)

Kat good luck to you tomorrow, I hope you get your BFP as well!

I hope the preggo ladies are feeling good, and that cycles hurry up and cooperate for those of you waiting to start meds! Waiting is the worst part of all this, we are always waiting for something!

AFM I just got back from a 2 day work trip, no other news, still waiting on biopsy results. My nurse gave me a tentative transfer date of March 22 if we have something to transfer, but that is still TBD. Lots going on at work and the weekend is just around the corner so hopefully that will keep me busy while I wait for results. 

Happy (almost) Friday all! x


----------



## MissCassie

miranda007 said:


> Nice beta results Cassie! Not that u know about them but they sound good!! I reckon your two little son babies both stuck. When can you find out if you've got twins for sure?
> Twins would be so exciting! They grow up together and the best of friends.

I go for my first scan on the 18th feb to discover how many are in there.. but i reckon there is only 1 and so does my fs as the numbers arent high for multiples apparently.. but who knows! everyones different.

how are you feeling since your BFP?


----------



## MissCassie

so final beta is in!

#1 227
#2 516
#3 1310


----------



## tinadecember

Elz, amazing news woohoo!!! So happy for you, I told you on your journal that embryo grading doesn't matter didn't I :) :) Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Cassie, great numbers on your BETA! This seems to be such a positive thread, so many ladies getting BFPs right now. Long may it continue. 

Almost, I was relatively young too when we did our first round (I was 27) and told that I would respond really well to the meds but only ended up with 1 frostie. If this cycle doesn't work and we have to start a fresh I will definitely be asking for the meds to be amended because I don't think I reacted as positively as they first thought. Keep your chin up hun, I'm sure it'll work out for you. 

AFM - Transfer is TOMORROW!!! I am scared, I won't lie. The thought of getting another negative is already freaking me out though I know that is no attitude to have if I want a positive. Must remain calm and have happy thoughts :) 

xx


----------



## MissCassie

Im hoping this thread turns lucky and we all get our bfps! That would be absolutely amazing! 

Im quite happy with my betas.
I started freaming out yesterday as i the muacle in my back which flares up before af was really sore.. and thought the witch qas going to come.. but it went away today so im very releaved.

Tina - good luck for your FET tomorrow! I have everything crossed for you and hope you get your bfp very soon. I understand about being nervouse about a bfn.. my last transfer ended in a chemical so i was very worried about the same thing happening.
Just try to relax i know its not easy.

Kat079 - hope your beta goes well today! 
Fx you get your :bfp:


----------



## miranda007

Tina good luck on your transfer today!!!!! Let's hope the good vibes going around on this thread keep spreading!! Remember it's a seed in a jam sandwich! Fingers crossed. 

Miss Cassie.. So happy your betas are good. I guess just carrying one (if your Dr thinks it's more likely just one) it's a slightly easier pregnancy with less complications than twins. Just trying to look on the bright side for u! I'm sure you're stoked though to be pregnant. 

Kat79.. How did u go today??? I just so so so hope u have good news to share. 

You asked how I was feeling after BFP - I still don't believe I'm pregnant so had to do another hot this morning. Now it's sinking in but I want to get that beta test on Monday. It's hard to get too excited at each step (this is all new territory for me I've never had a positive test).. I just know there's lots more molestones we need to still make. So very cautiously optimistic.


----------



## KatO79

OK I'm so excited...... :bfp: for me :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

Now the fun part: how to tell DH:thumbup:


----------



## tinadecember

amazing news Kat!!! Ahhhh enjoy telling your DH and hope you guys have a wonderful weekend celebrating. Did you have any symptoms Kat? Or were you fully expecting your period to arrive?

xx


----------



## miranda007

Oh Kat!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know how to add any fun stuff on the phone like those icons.. But if I did I'll be doing leaps of joy for u. You must be sooooooooo happy! How are you going to tell him?!!!! I'm honestly so happy for u!


----------



## KatO79

Thanks everyone:hugs:

The thing I noticed most was some days after my ET (don't recall exactly when), I totally went off candy and chips which I normally *love* (and to a lesser degree soda) - every time I look at a bag of chips or candy I just get this total "Do *not* want!" and my tongue curls back to block my throat, too weird :haha: Only healthy to reasonably healthy food allowed it seems:winkwink: I had it with my CP after IVF #1 as well (which lessened closer to my beta, a sign it was a CP I guess) although I was doubting if it was an actual pregnancy symptom for me or the Crinone gel messing with my head or what:winkwink: Plus my appetite has been gradually increasing:wacko: I also had some pinching in my uterus area (one especially nasty one although I don't recall what dp2dt it was:shrug:) and some very light cramping as well. Otherwise not much else really:shrug: No huge amount of CM (yet!), almost no nausea to speak of (yet!?). 

If I remember anything else, I'll be sure to mention it:winkwink: Right now I'm just so super excited:happydance:

I have no idea how to tell DH as he's at work and texted me asking about if I got the result yet:wacko: Too bad I didn't plan something beforehand just in case, now I'm too excited to think straight:haha: Anyone have any good ideas for a DH at work? Although I'd love to see his face. I'm picking him up later today.

BTW we're going to DH's grandmother's birthday tomorrow and now I can't drink any wine, oh well :haha: Now I risk questions if I totally avoid wine. I'm almost tempted to tell his grandmother and everyone else but thinking maybe we should wait until we hit the 12 week mark? Probably can't avoid telling his parents and my narcissistic mother though since they knew I was going in for my beta today. Although my MIL will probably tell the grandmother anyway, I just don't want everyone to know just yet.


----------



## Kat_F

Oh wow!! Congrats all around Elz and Kat on your BFPs!!Xx

Thinking of you tomorrow Tina for your transfer :) great news everyone :)

Cassie great beta numbers I think single baby too. Bring on the scan!!


----------



## almosthere

Kat congrats your going to be a mommy! I would tell him out won't know until late today so you can do it in person. You could do something simple like hi daddy! Your mention your due date like are you free 9 months from now?

Great beta misscassie!

Tina you got thisss! Almost pupo!


----------



## Kat_F

Kat just tell them you have had gastro and can't drink wine just now...


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat congrats your going to be a mommy! I would tell him out won't know until late today so you can do it in person. You could do something simple like hi daddy! Your mention your due date like are you free 9 months from now?


I was also starting to think along those lines but he'll see it on my face right when he gets in the car:haha: I'm horrible with stuff like this, can't keep a poker face, especially when it's good news:winkwink:

BTW everyone I think my cat had an inkling. She's normally pretty social with me but the last few days, she's been extra social and been lying next to me on the couch every night for long periods of time:cat: Although I didn't think much of it.


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay Kat!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, so happy for your BFP!! :) You can always say you are taking an antibiotic and can't drink for a few days if you don't want to say anything to family yet.

Great beta Cassie, I still think it is twins! :)

Tina good luck for your transfer tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is having a good day! x Emma


----------



## ewwg12345

Kat I believe you about the cat knowing, my kitty always acts different when I turn out to be preggo, even when it is very early. I guess they can smell the hormones, or the change in the body chemistry from the hormones....!


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls! Still no time yet for my transfer, I called the hospital a few hours ago and they said that I will get a call tomorrow morning from the embryologist once our embryo has been taken out to thaw. Still feels crazy thinking I will be PUPO this time tomorrow most likely xx


----------



## KatO79

ewwg12345 said:


> Kat I believe you about the cat knowing, my kitty always acts different when I turn out to be preggo, even when it is very early. I guess they can smell the hormones, or the change in the body chemistry from the hormones....!


Oh good so I don't sound crazy:haha:

As for the antibiotics: DH's parents know we've had an ET recently so don't know if that would work. Are there even any antibiotics you can take while (potentially) pregnant? I would like to avoid telling anyone tomorrow though as it is the grandmother's birthday and don't want to take away from her day (she's turning 93), even if it's only DH's parents we told.

In reality, I would've liked to not tell _anyone_ until 12 weeks but it's unlikely since his parents, potentially the grandmother (my MIL's mother; lovely wonderful woman!), a friend and my narcissistic mother all know about us doing IVF and that we had the ET done about 2 weeks ago. Everyone else is more in the dark so easier to not say anything. Another good reason to not tell people you're TTCing, especially if you're doing IUI/IVF and they know details, you dig yourself a hole later on if you want to wait with telling people about your BFP :dohh:

*tina: *FXed you get a beatiful embie and the ET goes well!


----------



## Elz

Yay Kat congrats!! So happy for you! Who will be the next to test I wonder?? Good luck tomorrow Tina, I have everything crossed that this go will result in a BFP!! X


----------



## froggyfrog

I haven't been on in a few days and got way behind! Congrats kat!!! This seems to be such a lucky thread!

Almost I'm so glad that you got your meds figured out, but how rude to cause stress in your situation. What if you would have been the type of person who doesn't follow up on things like that? It's crazy! 

Congrats to you elz!!!

I'm so excited for you tina! I hope they call soon with a time. I bet you don't go to sleep tonight!!

Afm I'm still waiting on af. My boobs hurt so that's always a sign she is on her way. So hopefully she doesn't take forever! I was expecting her by today, but she just shows when she wants! I'm just ready to begin the next step which is estradiol patches!


----------



## almosthere

I know froggyfrog I hope af shows today! And yes it's frustrating places can't do their job right but I'll be nice enough and say people are people and make mistakes so I'll give them a pass I'm supposed to get it today at my door but it's a snow storm here in the Boston area so we will see if it comes or not it will be a huge relief of it does.

Tina so excited for your transfer tomorrow this is it! Almost puppo!


----------



## danser55

Yay congrats Kat & Miss Cassie.

I start stimming tomorrow night!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

So Kat how are you going to tell dh?

Good luck stimming danser!


----------



## tinadecember

Good luck with your stimming danser! Definitely the part of a fresh cycle that I DON'T miss haha! Are you injecting yourself or is your OH helping? 

I've just been out for food and had a couple of glasses of wine, hoping that's the lady alcoholic drink I can have now for 9 months!! 

X


----------



## danser55

tinadecember said:


> Good luck with your stimming danser! Definitely the part of a fresh cycle that I DON'T miss haha! Are you injecting yourself or is your OH helping?
> 
> I've just been out for food and had a couple of glasses of wine, hoping that's the lady alcoholic drink I can have now for 9 months!!
> 
> X

Nope I am doing my own injections. I've been doing the Lupron injections for two weeks on my own so I should be fine.


----------



## KatO79

Thanks everyone:hugs:

*froggyfrog:* Hope your AF shows up soon so you can get the ball rolling:happydance:

*danser:* Good luck with your stimming, hope you soon start making lots of good eggs:thumbup:

*almost:* I ended up taking a "Keep Calm, I'm Pregnant" t-shirt I had lying around and when I picked him up, I got out of the car and opened my jacket:haha: He got so happy but thought it a bit embarrassing it was so "public" although I don't think anyone else really saw:haha: His mother called and asked about the result so he just told her, it's a bit hard to sidestep when she knew about my beta. She's promised not to tell anyone else in the family though.


----------



## almosthere

Danser good for you I tried giving myself my shots but could never bring myself to do it.

A little over an hour left until my meds should be arriving by mail I saw a ups trucks drive by hours ago and it did not stop so I hope it didn't forget to come. My af is still lingering with spotting I wonder if the baby asprin is helping with that sometimes it will be realy short and stop then spotting come snack right when I think af is done. My ultrasound and bw is next Friday cd11 which is odd I thought it would be starting on cd10


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> A little over an hour left until my meds should be arriving by mail I saw a ups trucks drive by hours ago and it did not stop so I hope it didn't forget to come. My af is still lingering with spotting I wonder if the baby asprin is helping with that sometimes it will be realy short and stop then spotting come snack right when I think af is done. My ultrasound and bw is next Friday cd11 which is odd I thought it would be starting on cd10


FXed your meds arrive on time! Hoping the baby aspirin helps you. 

As for your appointment being on CD11 instead of CD10, I don't think it makes a huge difference (but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). There's usually a window they have for appointments made according to cycle day, at least that's what I've experienced although I don't know specificely about FETs.


----------



## miranda007

Kat that's an awesome way to tell him.. And I'm in the exactly the same boat. I wish we could wait like normal couples do when they are at the safe 3 month mark. EVERYONE ELSE GETS TO!!! I did tell my husband when we were doing the transfer ok let's not update anyone anymore because then they know too much. His friends know less than my friend's do! Let's give ourselves that space and buy some time incase it doesn't work. But obviously I needed support from a few of my really close friends they know I was doing a transfer but they don't know when. My sister asked flat out the other night when it was just me and her.. I thought it hadn't worked so I lied saying we haven't put one in yet. My Mum.. ahh I will probably break down and tell her when we get the beta result on Monday.. My husband's parents well we might wait. This is all unfamiliar territory I've never had a BFP. I think they do a 7 week scan with my fertility Dr and then she hands me over to a OB. I think we'll go an Obstetrician.. 

froggyfrog: hopefully AF has started so u can get cracking!!

danser: Goodluck with the swimming. Sounds like you're a champ doing them yourself u will be fine. You're body can just relax and make lots of nice good eggs to collect. Fingers crossed. You'll get there.

Thinking of u and your transfer today Tina!!

Almost.. what Kat said.. I don't think there's a huge difference of a day. I used to fret about things.. well still do.. my husband had to go umm real they're Dr's they know what they're doing.


----------



## tommyg

Kat Congratulations wishing you a happy healthy 9 mths.

Can you get away with "I'm driving" rather than antibiotics excuse, for the record you can take antibiotics when pregnant but remember family don't know that bit.


----------



## almosthere

Kat that's funny your dh was a bit embarrassed the shirt is a cute idea he must be thrilled.

Thanks ladies I have no when I ovulate so I'm just going to use opks just in case it happens early. Got my package with meds finally so excited :)


----------



## MissCassie

What was your beta kat?? 

Im so so excited for you!! And glad youve got a sticky bean in there :) i bet your on :cloud9:


----------



## ashknowsbest

danser - good luck on your upcoming cycle. Starting stims is always such an exciting time! 

kat - huge congrats on your bfp! 

tina - good luck with your transfer tomorrow! I know the feeling of being terrified of another negative but it is so important to stay as positive as you can. I know easier said than done. Let us know how it goes! 

froggy - aunt flow ever comes when you want her to ... so irritating. I hope she arrives soon so you can get started.

elz - congrats on your bfp! 

I feel like this thread is on a role for bfps. I hope I can keep that going.

AFM - my transfer went really good today. We transferred my 6aa and 3ab and they both survived the thaw and expanded back to 100%. My biggest fear was them not expanding so I'm very pleased. I'm on mandatory bed rest for 2 days so my hubby is taking care of me while I relax in bed. Here is a picture of my embies.
[URL=https://s1167.photobucket.com/user/akinner/media/2016-02-05_zpshltyvh7w.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q625/akinner/2016-02-05_zpshltyvh7w.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## almosthere

Look at those beauties ash so amazing just think those could be little siblings one day! Good luck!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all

Got my beta today 11dt3dt is 92 so they were very happy with that. Back to the clinic on Wed for 2nd beta keep your fingers crossed the levels are increasing nicely


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat that's an awesome way to tell him.. And I'm in the exactly the same boat. I wish we could wait like normal couples do when they are at the safe 3 month mark. EVERYONE ELSE GETS TO!!! I did tell my husband when we were doing the transfer ok let's not update anyone anymore because then they know too much. His friends know less than my friend's do! Let's give ourselves that space and buy some time incase it doesn't work. But obviously I needed support from a few of my really close friends they know I was doing a transfer but they don't know when. My sister asked flat out the other night when it was just me and her.. I thought it hadn't worked so I lied saying we haven't put one in yet. My Mum.. ahh I will probably break down and tell her when we get the beta result on Monday.. My husband's parents well we might wait. This is all unfamiliar territory I've never had a BFP. I think they do a 7 week scan with my fertility Dr and then she hands me over to a OB. I think we'll go an Obstetrician..


Yep it would be nice, makes me regret telling people we were TTCing and then that we needed assisted conception and mostly DH updating people:nope: Oh well, can't be undone. I can see the difficulty in answering your sister, that was really putting you on the spot. I'm in the same position with my narcissistic mother, DH's parents (that now know we got a BFP yesterday) and a friend. I'd say you should probably tell your mother and in-laws at about the same time as it may lead to hurt feelings later on if your in-laws found out your mother knew weeks/months in advance. 




tommyg said:


> Can you get away with "I'm driving" rather than antibiotics excuse, for the record you can take antibiotics when pregnant but remember family don't know that bit.

Exactly what my DH came up with yesterday:haha: We may try that one, although normally I would have a single glass or 2 of wine even when driving but here's hoping no one will think too much about it.

I was more asking because if I did go with the antibiotics excuse people that know more about us doing IVF may question if you can take antibiotics when potentially pregnant.



almosthere said:


> Kat that's funny your dh was a bit embarrassed the shirt is a cute idea he must be thrilled.
> 
> Thanks ladies I have no when I ovulate so I'm just going to use opks just in case it happens early. Got my package with meds finally so excited :)

Yep he got a big smile even though it was a bit embarrassing:haha: Although he's trying to do the same and me and be cautiously positive until at least the 8 weeks scan, preferably until I actually hit 12 weeks when the biggest risk of m/c is past. 

Glad to hear you got your meds:thumbup: 



MissCassie said:


> What was your beta kat??
> 
> Im so so excited for you!! And glad youve got a sticky bean in there :) i bet your on :cloud9:

Yeah I was so excited that I forgot to ask for the actual number:dohh: The nurse did say that it looked really good so I'm assuming it was a good, high number. She probably didn't think I'd be interested in the actual number so didn't say:shrug:

I'm so hoping it really is a sticky bean[-o&lt; You'd think the chances of it sticking are really good based on what the nurse said yesterday and that the RE told me at ET it was a really top grade embie. I'll remain cautiously optimistic:winkwink: I think reading about others having m/c's and mmc's has made me a bit more cautious:nope:

*ash:* FXed you get your BFP this time, they look really good :dust: :dust:

*Kat_F:* FXed your beta increases! They don't do 2nd betas here apparently, don't know if it depends on how good the 1st beta is though :shrug:


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! 

Ash those embryos look lovely! Congrats on being PUPO! We are officially 2WW buddies 

I can confirm girls that I have an embryo on board and I am PUPO! Transfer went really well so now it's just a waiting game. My OTT is 17th Feb and my periods due around Valentine's Day 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

So exciting so many are pregnant I hope the rest of us are next!

I agree with everyone mentioning being cautious I didn't tell anyone besides dh of course until 12 weeks I find this common although some people do tell right away which always surprises me.


----------



## almosthere

Tina congrats on being pupo it would be. great gift finding out your pregnant on vday! I should be ovulating around that time I'll find out my results end of Feb beginning of March I can't wait :)


----------



## miranda007

Tina congrats on being PUPO that's so exciting! Come on there's enough baby dust going around here to come to u in bucketload's and everyone else coming up. Lots of sticky little pea in a jam sandwich vibes to u! 

Kat 79 - yeah good point i think you're right we need to tell them at the same time.


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Tina now rest and relax when you can give that embie time to burrow in :)

Ash great looking embies there x best of luck pupo ladies


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls! I've had a bit of bleeding this afternoon. Nothing much just a bit of red on my underwear. I can't remember whether I bled or not last time, is this normal after transfer? Xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats on being PUPO ladies!!!


----------



## almosthere

Tina I would call if your concerned I honestly don't remember I don't think I did.


----------



## KatO79

Congrats on being PUPO tina, FXed :dust:

AFM was by my narcissistic mother's today after DH's grandmother's birthday as she had a few teeth removed and wanted us to come by and buy groceries. When we got there she went on and on about her teeth, the "foreigners" (she's a bit of a racist) and a bunch of other stuff (politics, how she's pissed my equally narcissistic brother is no contact with her ect.). Despite the fact DH told her last night we got a positive beta, not one "congratulations" to me and when she finally did ask about how I'm doing and I mentioned I was feeling tired that day (I try to not give her too much emotional ammunition) she started going on about how tired _she_ is and went on and on. Oh yeah, at one point she was talking and said "... when you get pregnant." DH told her that I was but she ignored it and started talking about something else. Can't say I'm surprised by her reaction though. I think despite her fake attempts at being supportive, she's pissed the IVF worked.


----------



## Elz

I didn't bleed, but as almost said, I would call if you're concerned. The catheter might have caught on the way in/out? X


----------



## Elz

Kat I'm so sorry that your mother acted the way she did. You don't need people like that in your life, you need to be surrounded by positivity. Us girls are all here for you for that! X


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> Kat I'm so sorry that your mother acted the way she did. You don't need people like that in your life, you need to be surrounded by positivity. Us girls are all here for you for that! X

Too true:thumbup: I've also drastically reduced how much contact I have with her, precisely because of this selfish behavior. My siblings, especially my brother, are the exact same way and I'm practically no contact with them (easy since they live in the US and show pretty much 0 interest in treating me decently what with the constant put downs and passive-aggressive attitude).

Thanks Elz, I truely do appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## Tammerzann

So happy for all the bfps and PUPOs in this thread. Exciting times for you all! :flower: :hugs:

AFM..today is day 5 and we got the results on our embies so far. They said they were able to biopsy one embie. But then they also said they are watching 9 as they aren't big enough to biopsy quite yet. The only thing my brain heard was the word "one" and I started crying after I hung up and told DH what they said. I know not all hope is lost but after having 14 fertilize I was expecting a bigger number to have to biopsy on day 5. Anyone else have to wait til day 6?


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh tammerzan, don't lose hope just yet! It's still early days. It does only take one embryo to create that beautiful BFP. Keeping you in my thoughts 

Thanks girls for your words of support. I'm thinking it could be my cervix, I normally bleed a little after smear tests xx


----------



## almosthere

Tina you should be fine wonder if it could be implantation bleeding! !!

Kat sorry for the not so lovely visit with your mother sound anything but fun!

Tam as I always say all you need is one!


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat Congrats happy nine months! 

Tina wishing you all the best. 

Tammer hope you get good news tomorrow. 

Goodluck everyone else!


----------



## MissCassie

Kat- so sorry about your mother ita jist awful when they seem so not interested. Hopefully she starts to improve and gets excited about that fact she is going to a grandmother!

Tina - hope your transfer went well :) and the tww goes quickly for you! And you get that amazing bfp at the end.


----------



## miranda007

Tammerzann said:


> So happy for all the bfps and PUPOs in this thread. Exciting times for you all! :flower: :hugs:
> 
> AFM..today is day 5 and we got the results on our embies so far. They said they were able to biopsy one embie. But then they also said they are watching 9 as they aren't big enough to biopsy quite yet. The only thing my brain heard was the word "one" and I started crying after I hung up and told DH what they said. I know not all hope is lost but after having 14 fertilize I was expecting a bigger number to have to biopsy on day 5. Anyone else have to wait til day 6?

Ohhh hang in there. I was totally in your situation. Our second round we had to wait till day 6 to see if we could biopsy them as I think only 1 was good to biopsy at dat 5. When was your egg extraction? Was it late in the afternoon? We had a late egg extraction time so they didn't fertilise them till the afternoon hence why they were behind. And it felt really shit hearing they were behind. Because we could compare with our first cycle which wasn't behind at all. And it felt like everything behind in the second cycle meant it didn't go as well. It's totally a stressful time for u that wait is the worst. To make u feel better I think had way through day 6 they caught up and we could biopsy 4 out of the 6.


----------



## Tammerzann

miranda007 said:


> Tammerzann said:
> 
> 
> So happy for all the bfps and PUPOs in this thread. Exciting times for you all! :flower: :hugs:
> 
> AFM..today is day 5 and we got the results on our embies so far. They said they were able to biopsy one embie. But then they also said they are watching 9 as they aren't big enough to biopsy quite yet. The only thing my brain heard was the word "one" and I started crying after I hung up and told DH what they said. I know not all hope is lost but after having 14 fertilize I was expecting a bigger number to have to biopsy on day 5. Anyone else have to wait til day 6?
> 
> Ohhh hang in there. I was totally in your situation. Our second round we had to wait till day 6 to see if we could biopsy them as I think only 1 was good to biopsy at dat 5. When was your egg extraction? Was it late in the afternoon? We had a late egg extraction time so they didn't fertilise them till the afternoon hence why they were behind. And it felt really shit hearing they were behind. Because we could compare with our first cycle which wasn't behind at all. And it felt like everything behind in the second cycle meant it didn't go as well. It's totally a stressful time for u that wait is the worst. To make u feel better I think had way through day 6 they caught up and we could biopsy 4 out of the 6.Click to expand...

Our extraction was at 9:45 in the morning and they called today at noon. But thank you so much for sharing your experience Miranda. It definitely makes me feel better knowing someone has been in the same situation. This is our first cycle so I have nothing to go off of. Wouldn't it be nice if this stuff was a sure deal but none of it is. Waiting on phone calls is rough. And this won't be the last call hanging over our heads.


----------



## Kat_F

Tina I wouldn't worry too much about a little blood, the catheter sometimes can do that and it's good because it means your womb is nice and cosy.

Ok pupo ladies I read about implantation after transfer and I saw a hint that I used and hey I'm still preg so can't hurt. Keep your feet warm, apparently there are connections between your feet and uterus and you want your uterus to be nice and warm to support implantation so keep those socks on and don't let your feet get cold :) 

Tammer it only takes one but I'm sure the others will come around, especially with 14 that is a good number.


----------



## KatO79

Oh Tam, so sorry but not all hope is out yet! All you need is one good embie:hugs: FXed that you'll have more though!



MissCassie said:


> Kat- so sorry about your mother ita jist awful when they seem so not interested. Hopefully she starts to improve and gets excited about that fact she is going to a grandmother!

Thanks Cassie but unfortunately my mother in all likelihood suffers from a personality disorder (Narcissistic Personality Disorder to be exact) so she won't be able to be excited about being a grandmother. She actually has 3 grandkids that she's met (2 more that she has never met since she's had pretty much 0 contact with my narcissistic sister; now she has no contact with any of her kids except me and I'm gone the next time she gets into one of her screaming emotional abuse moods) but I don't ever remember her being particulalrly excited about any of those 3 pregnancies, especially not the younger of my brother's since she hates his wife:nope: TBH I was expecting to get the less than stellar reaction because I know who she is. I think the only reason she had any kids was because she was expecting all of us to be at her beckon call and be mini-me's of her that do what she wants us to do. Narcissists never have kids for "normal" reasons, they have them for ill thought out, selfish reasons or by accident. 

I know that I'll have my MIL to be excited about this and experience what that's like, someone excited to become a grandmother (even if it's for the 3rd time). My mother I've unfortunately learned only thinks about herself and will always prioritise her needs and her "feelings." I think at most she'll be excited about all the stuff she can knit and quilt for the baby (I admit she's very gifted with her quilting and knitting) but only for the compliments she'll get for her work, not to make me or the baby happy:nope: The best thing I can actually do is go at least very low contact with her to protect both myself and my child from her selfish and abusive behavior.


----------



## tinadecember

Haha thank you Kat for the advice about the socks, I'll be sure to wear 2 pairs for the entire 2WW! Xx


----------



## miranda007

Tammerzann - yeah I know we had the same wait.. Wait to get the 5 day biopsy news. Wait for genetic tests results. It's all waiting. Bloody waiting! Try to think positive I know it's really hard and I nearly drove myself crazy


----------



## almosthere

So funny about the socks I always thought they were good luck last time they asked if I wanted a boy or girl and I said boy (I neve read them assign the sex or anything) then I got teal socks and I wore them for my er and my ex then I had a healthy boy! Maybe they give the extra nice cozy socks for that reason at my clinic.


----------



## froggyfrog

I have heard that about socks! I'm definitely going to wear socks through my tww! I also read that lauGhter helps too. So I have been recording ellen every day so that after transfer I'll have a ellen marathon 

Today is cd1!!!!!!! I'm so so happy!


----------



## tinadecember

Woohoo for CD1 froggy! I am loving your plans by the way for the 2WW! I definitely think laugher and positive thoughts is the trick. A happy mummy = a happy uterus! 

Xx


----------



## KatO79

I wore socks for my ER and ET as well although they were grey so guess I'm having a boy if color decides or is grey even a boy color:haha: Although I did it because it can be a bit chilly in the hospital and I hate having cold feet:winkwink:

FXed for you froggy:flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

DH and I are heading back home today. We live 15 min from the Levi stadium where the Superbowl is so I'm really hoping things aren't too crazy. Either way I'll be cuddled up on bed with my puppy hoping these embies stick. 

Tina I hope the start of your tww is going good! Ive been having a lot of cramping/pinching which I haven't had in the past so I'm hoping it's good news.


----------



## Elz

Froggyfrog yay for CD1! 
I also wore socks during ER and ET!! Hate having cold feet!! Lol
Ash cramping is a good sign!! I had lots of cramping for the first 3 days after transfer. They're less frequent now but I still get them. I don't mind as hopefully it's a sign that my uterus is stretching and making room for baby!! Lol x


----------



## almosthere

Haha froggyfrog good idea I love Ellen I should follow in those footsteps!


----------



## almosthere

I spot days before af shows so I think that would be a giveaway if it worked even before a test so nervous just thinking about the tww eeek just need my beautiful embie in first! So excited Friday can't come soon enough to start checking for ov day!


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> Ash cramping is a good sign!! I had lots of cramping for the first 3 days after transfer. They're less frequent now but I still get them. I don't mind as hopefully it's a sign that my uterus is stretching and making room for baby!! Lol x


Yes it definitely can be. I also had cramping and a good deal of those pinching feelings after my ET. 

I'm still cramping too although they're super light/light and are on/off. They did get a tad bit worse at one point today but think it was due to dehydration since I wasn't drinking very much so drank more water and that helped so back to "normal":thumbup: FXed for us Elz that it's a good sign for us :thumbup:


----------



## Tammerzann

Well they tried to biopsy five of the embies this morning and they were degenerative so they weren't going to be viable. So we only have our one sweet little frostie. Another week wait to find out the biopsy results. FXed that this one is the one.


----------



## tinadecember

Tammerzan, so sorry that only one made it to freezing. We too only had one frozie which we've just transferred and hoping is our take home baby. Hope that's the case for you guys too! 

Almost, I too spot before AF and our first round of IVF I started spotting 6 days after transfer so never made it to testing day. I'm hopeful that we will get to testing day this time! 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Yes here's to us making it to testing day tina!

Froggyfrog frog so excited you got af let the countdown to your transfer begin! Off to take my baby asprin enjoy your evening ladies!


----------



## Kat_F

Tammer one super embie, it only takes one x


----------



## miranda007

ohh Tammerzan I'm sorry only one was able to biopsy that sucks.. Fingers crossed it's so lucky and that strong that it will stick


----------



## miranda007

So we got the beta test back today. It was 640! That seems high! I'm 11days post 5 day transfer.. They only did 1. Ultrasound in 3 weeks time!


----------



## MissCassie

Thats a great number :) congrats! Grow baby grow! 

Its funny how everyones varies. 
A lady i know hers was only 134 at 11dp5dt


----------



## Kat_F

640 is a great number for 16dpo or 11dp5dt :) great news Miranda

https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single


----------



## tinadecember

great news on your BETA miranda! Countdown to scanning begins. 

Almost 2DP5DT for me.... this wait is awful! I am back in work today so hoping that this week flies by xx


----------



## Kat_F

Oohhh tina it would all be happening in there! Keep those socks on and plenty of rest your body is working hard atm.. when is your beta?


----------



## KatO79

*Tamm*, I'm so sorry:hugs: FXed that it's a super good embie :dust:

*miranda* such a great beta number congrats:happydance: Now comes the wait for our scans:winkwink: I'm still waiting for my letter when it'll be but that should come very soon.

*tina *I hope your 2WW goes by very quickly:flower: Will you be taking an HPT before your beta?


----------



## tinadecember

Both Kats... My BETA is the 17th and no I won't be testing beforehand. I haven't bought any tests because my period arrived well before my BETA on our first IVF cycle. My period is due around 13th/14th so I may be inclined to test around 16th if I haven't had any spotting 

xx


----------



## miranda007

tinadecember said:


> Both Kats... My BETA is the 17th and no I won't be testing beforehand. I haven't bought any tests because my period arrived well before my BETA on our first IVF cycle. My period is due around 13th/14th so I may be inclined to test around 16th if I haven't had any spotting
> 
> xx

Oh I remember counting down the wait after FeT and I kept thinking surely it's been longer it feels like an eternity. Hang in there! 

Thanks everyone! It's starting to sink in. Yeah it's now the wait till they do the scans. My scan is on the 29th feb. freaky to think that I'm a month along!!


----------



## danser55

Yay great beta Miranda!

I had my 1st check ultrasound after 2 days on menopur. So far 7 follicles were counted. Not sure if that is good or not but they said they would call if we needed up the dosage when the blood work comes back.


----------



## froggyfrog

Danser that sounds good! 7 follies after 2 days of stim! 
Great beta miranda! Congrats!

So I'm confused about my transfer date. I suppose I assumed too soon that it would be in February. But I just talked to my nurse and she scheduled my transfer for March 3rd. Dont get me wrong, I'm super excited, but a little upset that it's going to be longer than I thought. I feel like my patients are being tested to the max!!!


----------



## KatO79

*miranda:* Lucky you that knows when you're going in for your scan:thumbup: Haven't gotten my letter yet but they probably first got around to sending it today so should be here soon.

*danser:* FXed one of those follies has your "Golden Egg":flower:

*froggy:*Sorry that your FET will be later than you thought:hugs: Did you ask her why? I hope times flies for you!


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog transfer will be here before you know it! Stinks it's not as early as you thought it would be but time goes by so fast even when it feels so slow.


----------



## tinadecember

Froggy, the beginning of March is only 3 weeks away? It'll be here before you know it. 

Danser, 7 follies after 2 days of stims! Sounds great to me. Grow follies grow! 

2DP5DT for me today, been cramping on and off again. Hopefully it's a good sign because I didn't have it with my first IVF! 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

So exciting Tina sounds like maybe a embie is getting nice and cozy!


----------



## miranda007

Tina cramping is a good sign!! Come on days lets keep ticking them off until your beta test. 

Froggy.. hang in there.. oh boy we have to be patient don't we?! 

Danser.. yeah I'm thinking 7 follicles sounds good I only did an ultrasound i think on 6 days of stimming so I can't remember.


----------



## almosthere

Oh boy ladies my son goes in bright and early for adenoid removal and to get his old ear tubes out and new ones out in I'm so nervous hoping all will go well I know it should and hoping the stress won't affect ovulation so he can be a big brother this November. It would actually be pretty neat to have a November baby since my son was born my birthday month even though he was due the month before because my husbands birthday is in November so we would each share our birthday month with our kids :)


----------



## danser55

Thanks so much ladies for the support! I go back Wednesday for another measurement.
almostthere I hope your son's surgery goes well tomorrow.
froggyfrog I find the whole IVF thing really tries our patience. I hate waiting too. It's helps pass the time when I have a good book to read a few new recipes or work outs to try. I hope the times flies by for you!


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope everything goes well with you lo almost! I know it doesn't take away the stress, but try to remember that's a common surgery and everything will be fine!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies just got in from helping dh shovel snow hope there's no more for the rest of the winter but probably wishful thinking can't wait for tomorrow to be over so my sweet boy will be healing and comfy at home! Have a good night ladies!


----------



## tinadecember

Almost, sending good luck to your son today for his surgery. Like froggy said, it's an everyday surgery so I am sure he will be just fine! 

xx


----------



## KatO79

*almost:* Hope your son's surgery goes well:flower:

*tina:* FXed it's a good sign for you :dust:


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all got my 2-3 weeks on the digital test and 2nd beta tomorrow. Am hoping my numbers are good.

Tina cramps are good. I had some they were weaker than.af ones but still there and constantly feeling stretching and sorry tmi but gushing probably from the prog gel

Good luck for your son tomorrow almost and it is summer here so sounds funny hearing you have snow haha


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks Kat, feel back to normal again today. 3DPT today and no cramps.... boobs still sore but I just feel normal. This wait can do one!!!

xx


----------



## almosthere

I bet it worked Tina can't wait to hear results!

Thanks ladies it was nice to read your kind messages I read them right after getting settled in the waiting room I just hope this is it for surgeries for him he had tubes put in once already I'm more worried about the adenoids being removed it takes up to an hour for the whole surgery.

Hope everyone has a much more relaxing morning than I am having.


----------



## Elz

Tina - I felt completely normal at 4 and 5dp5dt! I was beginning to lose hope, then the mild cramps came back and sore boobs at 6dp5dt and they're still here! I don't mind though because it's making it feel more real! 
Almost - hope your son's surgery went well! 
X


----------



## almosthere

I felt really normal in my first ivf tww and I got a bfp it can be possible to have no symptoms just a couple or a ton in a tww you never know.

Starting opks today a bit early but the whole spotting not counting af makes me wonder if it should I'll test every other day from now so skipping tomorrow it doesn't seem close hoping to ov by valentine's day! :) everything is going to happen so fast next week I told dh transfer is next week he was like already?! haha I'm Def more excited than he is he says it's different for guys I think it depends I feel like some men can get super excited probably based on personality types.


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww almost, next week will be here so soon!!! 
My dh keeps rubbing my belly and saying your about to be pregnant! And telling me I'm going to be such a MILF lol! He keeps talking about how he is going to wait on me when I need anything and go by the store to get whatever I'm hungry for. He is so excited and cute about it!


----------



## ashknowsbest

almost - I hope your babies procedure goes as planned. I would be totally stressed too. Good luck with everything. 

I've been staying off BnB for the most part except to update my journal because if I were on here all day I would be going crazy symptom spotting. I did test yesterday in the morning, not even a full 3dp6dt and it was negative but this morning I took a CVS first response and it looks positive I think. I've never gotten a bfp so I'm really not sure what to except but the line did show up in the first 2 minutes, it has gotten darker since then but I don't think it's an evap because it showed up right away. I'm going to retest tonight with a FRER because technically I'm not even 4dp6dt until 12:50pst. I'm hoping for the best. Oh and I'm not having any signs of pregnancy except for sore boobs but that's because of the PIO. I did have cramping a few days ago.


----------



## tinadecember

Ash how exciting!! Do you have a pic of your test? Sometimes it helps to get the opinions of others. Sending you good luck!! I will deffo not be testing. I'm 3 days past 5 day transfer today and not feeling much either. Had back cramps on and off since transfer day and very sore boobs which isn't unusual for me after ovulation 

Thanks girls for your words of wisdom! 

Xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Ash I just stalked your journal and saw your test, and I definitely see a line!! I'm so excited for your frer tonight!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Goodness, I take a couple days off and am pages behind!! &#61514; So happy to come back to lots of good news!

Congrats to all the preggo ladies, new BFPs, and all the pupo ladies! Ash pinching sounds like a good sign to me, I had that with my successful cycle! And good luck to those who have started meds (Froggy, Almosthere, and anyone else I missed)&#8230;.This is such a lucky thread!!

Tammer I am sorry only one was tested but hopefully that one is your golden one! Hope the wait goes quickly for biopsy results. x

Kat F my acupuncturist is very big on keeping the feet warm, and also eating warming foods, which is nice in the winter anyways! &#61514; I figure it can&#8217;t hurt!

Almost hope your son&#8217;s surgery has gone well and he has a smooth recovery!

I have been hiding out a bit while we waited for the results of our embryo testing&#8230;in the end, 8 were tested, and 4 came back normal! I am shocked&#8230;.and only one had an issue linked to my translocation (trisomy 22), the other 3 abnormal ones were random trisomy/monosomy issues with other chromosomes. I was not going to find out the sex, but said if they were all the same they could tell me&#8230;turns out they are all male! 3 are 5AA grade, one is 4BB grade. I guess now we have to figure out if we want to transfer one or two. I just can&#8217;t believe it. Transfer is scheduled for March 22&#8230;.just started BCP, and will start estrogen with my next period. Eek!


----------



## KatO79

*ash* just checked your journal and I think I also see a faint line. Definitely try a FRER if you can get one.

*Kat_F* FXed for your beta tomorrow!

*froggy* awww your DH sounds so cute. Wish mine would say stuff like that:winkwink:

*ewwg* sounds like pretty good news on those embies:thumbup: I guess the question of transfering 1 or 2 also depends on how you'd feel about having twins. My clinic at the hospital avoids twin pregnancies since they consider them risky though so they only do 1 embie transfers.


----------



## almosthere

See exciting ash you should test for a progression! Hope this is it for you!

Thanks ladies my lo is sound asleep I have to wake him up after an hours rest and make sure he is okay and give him ear drops for a few days he was able to eat drink and have Popsicles so I'm having fun spoiling him with those treats! I'm jus so thankful he is okay and we'll :)

So excited to keep hearing about more bfps!


----------



## almosthere

Ewwg so exciting you got 4 that's great news! All boys hehe I feel like mine are too but I won't know until the next comes along :) although the nurses asking what I wanted makes me think a girl could be in the mix.

Froggyfrog that's so cute my dh will remind me I could be pregnant soon I think he isn't as excited now though because he is so stressed he's in his second to last college course and it's his hardest yet he also works full time so those things mixed with ivf and my son's surgery is a lot to plate!


----------



## danser55

ewwwg- Congrats on getting 4 healthy embryos that is a really good!


----------



## miranda007

Froggy your husband sounds super cute! Mine was doing foot rubs and hand massages during the wait. But he was ultra attentive during the cycles because we were doing IVF because of him really

Ewwg - that's great news!! That wait is so long but yeah!!! 

Ash - I see a line too! I'd say test again today or tomorrow

Tina - hang in there with the wait I didn't have any symptoms. Still don't. 

Almost - glad to hear your little boy is doing well!


----------



## tinadecember

Almost, amazing news that your son is recovering well after the surgery. It's amazing how quickly their little bodies spring back into shape. :) 

Ewwg. great news on the embryo testing!! Those are some great embryo grades that you have right there. Excited for your journey to begin 

AFM - feeling bleurgh today and starting to become negative about this cycle. Really do just feel normal, no symptoms at all apart from sore boobies. I wish my period due day would hurry up so I know one way or the other. 

xx


----------



## MissCassie

Morning sickness was in full swing this morning and all day... it was horrible and everyonw at work kept asking if i was ok.. and you dont look well Cassie.. lol jee thanks


----------



## KatO79

*miranda* that's so sweet of your DH! Maybe I should show all this to my DH, he hasn't been attentative enough I see:haha:

*tina* here's hoping you get symptoms soon:flower:

*Cassie* you're lucky, I wish I had morning sickness but it hasn't come yet (I'm 5+0 today):nope: Sometimes makes me a bit worried about this pregnancy since I heard it's a good sign:nope: So crazy I want to be feeling sick:haha: Hopefully I'll be sick to my stomach soon though:winkwink: The only thing that's comforting is I still have those really light on/off cramps, increased appetite, some breast pain/soreness, still can't eat unhealthy stuff and feel the occasional twinge (like the embie is burrowing deeper?).


----------



## Kat_F

Ewwg that's great news about your embies :)

Cassie thinking of you and eat dry crackers :)

Ash congrats on your BFP may it lead on to a beautiful baby

Froggy so cute of your DH. Funny when we transferred my 6-cell I was thinking it wasn't good, it needed to be 8-cell.. DH gets on google and starts researching and comes back to me with "sometimes girl embryos are slower, maybe it's a girl" haha he knows I want a little girl... :)

AFM 2nd beta today was 373. That means my doubling time is 47 hours, nearly two days. I didn't think this was good, but the clinic nurse said it was ok.
Back to the clinic again Sunday for me for 3rd beta! I really hope it keeps going ok for me. I feel so emotionally invested already!
Pregnancy is definitely a marathon, not a sprint.

So glad to see so many BFPs in here and going through the preg journey with you all!


----------



## MissCassie

KatO79 said:


> *Cassie* you're lucky, I wish I had morning sickness but it hasn't come yet (I'm 5+0 today):nope: Sometimes makes me a bit worried about this pregnancy since I heard it's a good sign:nope: So crazy I want to be feeling sick:haha: Hopefully I'll be sick to my stomach soon though:winkwink: The only thing that's comforting is I still have those really light on/off cramps, increased appetite, some breast pain/soreness, still can't eat unhealthy stuff and feel the occasional twinge (like the embie is burrowing deeper?).

Ive had it since 4dp5dt.. then it went away for about a week and just came back today.. its horrible! Not that im complaining but jeeze its not nice. :sick:

Sore boobs i have that too and mild cramping so im sure that you have nothinf to worry about. Youll get the lovely morning sickness soon! Just be prpared for it because its quite overwhelming.

Im pretty sure all thise twinges is your embies getting nice and snug. Also your uterus stretchinf making room for baby 

Have you got your first scan date?


----------



## Kat_F

Kat forgot to say I never had morning sickness my first preg and don't feel sick this one either.

Some of us are just lucky .:)


----------



## almosthere

Oh Kat sending baby dust your way to your little bean hope your numbers continue to go up.

AFM I've been told to take baby asprin once a day since cd1 and I've been having tiny stomach ache from them. Is anyone else on baby asprin? Have you gotten stomach aches. I'm thinking of calling my nurse to see if I am okay to continue the medicine I've had my stomach ache since last night to this morning. I realized after I'm supposed to take with a full glass of water and I've just had sips so that could be why.


----------



## almosthere

Cassie I never vomited until second trip but I would always have saltiness and a drink by my bed so I would avoid the naseau I found it was cured by a snack everything for me haha maybe ginger ale and saltiness at work to nibble. Hope you feel better soon! Most ms goes away after first trip they say mine was worse second trip bc we flew to Brazil and it was super hot.


----------



## danser55

So I had another scan this morning 9 follicles they are all growing pretty nicely most are between 8-10mm. He said we didn't have a high number but they are growing. After 4 days of stims I'm worrying. I was really hoping to have more follicles than this. Do you think it's still possible to get at least double digits when it comes to the ER?


----------



## almosthere

I do have to say although it's great to get lots of embryos I always think what do you do with the extra that you won't be using if you get 14 you probably won't have 14 kids! it makes me sad because we will be having two kids so if the first round works we have to decide what to do with our 2nd so in a way I think of it as a blessing maybe less is more! Just a rant of my conflict about what to do if I have a special one left over that we can't afford to have!

I hope you get the number you want danser!


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> I do have to say although it's great to get lots of embryos I always think what do you do with the extra that you won't be using if you get 14 you probably won't have 14 kids! it makes me sad because we will be having two kids so if the first round works we have to decide what to do with our 2nd so in a way I think of it as a blessing maybe less is more! Just a rant of my conflict about what to do if I have a special one left over that we can't afford to have!
> 
> I hope you get the number you want danser!

Thanks I am just worried that with the stats we were given for PGS- only 15-20% will be normal that the more eggs gives us a higher chance of a normal embryo (embryos)


----------



## almosthere

I totally understand danser! Your comment only sparked a dilemma of my own in my head I hope you get enough normal healthy embies of course!


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> I totally understand danser! Your comment only sparked a dilemma of my own in my head I hope you get enough normal healthy embies of course!

Yay yea we certainly don't want 14 kids, but the more eggs just leads to hopefully higher odds of getting a healthy embryo! Thanks


----------



## tinadecember

Danser, sending you good luck and hope those follies continue to grow. I'll be honest with you because there's no point in lying, the odds are that you're not going to come away with 16,17,18 follicles but even if there are a large number of follicles is doesn't necessarily mean there will be tonnes of eggs. 
We had 20+ follies at egg retrieval but only 8 of them had eggs that were mature. If you can get a good number of follicles that are mature enough then that's what matters most.

xx


----------



## ewwg12345

Danser try not to worry (easier said than done I know)...we had only 6 follicles showing up at that point, and by the end we got 12, all mature. So you have time for them to catch up, and a lower number of high quality eggs is better! Also, I understand wanting a bunch of embryos for testing, but we were given those same stats for my translocation (15-20% normal) and ended up with 50%, so the translocation does not mean you are necessarily going to have those low odds. Good luck! x


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> *Cassie* you're lucky, I wish I had morning sickness but it hasn't come yet (I'm 5+0 today):nope: Sometimes makes me a bit worried about this pregnancy since I heard it's a good sign:nope: So crazy I want to be feeling sick:haha: Hopefully I'll be sick to my stomach soon though:winkwink: The only thing that's comforting is I still have those really light on/off cramps, increased appetite, some breast pain/soreness, still can't eat unhealthy stuff and feel the occasional twinge (like the embie is burrowing deeper?).
> 
> Ive had it since 4dp5dt.. then it went away for about a week and just came back today.. its horrible! Not that im complaining but jeeze its not nice. :sick:
> 
> Sore boobs i have that too and mild cramping so im sure that you have nothinf to worry about. Youll get the lovely morning sickness soon! Just be prpared for it because its quite overwhelming.
> 
> Im pretty sure all thise twinges is your embies getting nice and snug. Also your uterus stretchinf making room for baby
> 
> Have you got your first scan date?Click to expand...


Hopefully you're right. I think it's because I read that if you have morning sickness, chances for m/c go a lot down so I guess that's part of the reason it worries me a tad I haven't gotten it yet. Still I think the worst of my worrying will first go away at the 8 week scan, providing everything looks good. 

Just checked my mailbox and still no letter from the hospital:wacko: If I don't get a letter by the end of the week (absolute latest by Saturday), I'll have to try calling them and seeing what's up. I guess they're just slow? It's a public hospital:winkwink:




Kat_F said:


> Kat forgot to say I never had morning sickness my first preg and don't feel sick this one either.
> 
> Some of us are just lucky .:)

Thanks Kat_F, it's just beacuse I read that m/s usually means an increased chance that it's a viable embie and the chances for m/c go down. So if that's true, then I'd want the m/s, can just as well get the full pregnancy experience:winkwink:




danser55 said:


> So I had another scan this morning 9 follicles they are all growing pretty nicely most are between 8-10mm. He said we didn't have a high number but they are growing. After 4 days of stims I'm worrying. I was really hoping to have more follicles than this. Do you think it's still possible to get at least double digits when it comes to the ER?

I'm no expert but I wouldn't think so, unless of course there are hidden follies. I've only ever had my follie count go down if anything (IVF #2 I started with 6-7 follies and ended up with 4 follies, 3 eggs total and 2 eggs that they got out easily and were good quality). Not to worry you but each follie only has at most 1 egg and not all follies will have eggs in them. Each time I had 4 follies I only had 3 eggs. FXed though that you do have a few healthy embies: all it takes is 1!


----------



## danser55

ewwg12345 said:


> Danser try not to worry (easier said than done I know)...we had only 6 follicles showing up at that point, and by the end we got 12, all mature. So you have time for them to catch up, and a lower number of high quality eggs is better! Also, I understand wanting a bunch of embryos for testing, but we were given those same stats for my translocation (15-20% normal) and ended up with 50%, so the translocation does not mean you are necessarily going to have those low odds. Good luck! x

Thank you so much. I'm so glad your stats were higher with your translocation, gives me hope to that we won't fall into that 15-20% category.


----------



## ewwg12345

And as far as the follie count, my doctor said they only count the larger ones at earlier scans, sometimes the small ones are hiding, or aren't easily measured, but that at retrieval they make sure to get *all* of them. So it isn't that you will magically grow more than the 9 you see, but that they might catch up/be hiding/not be counted. This happened with both my retrievals....the most recent one, I was so bummed because I thought we would only get 6 and we got 12. With my one in 2012 they were counting around 10 or 12, and we ended up with 20. At any rate, even if you did end up with 9, if they are growing well and good quality that is still a very good number! x


----------



## danser55

ewwg12345 said:


> And as far as the follie count, my doctor said they only count the larger ones at earlier scans, sometimes the small ones are hiding, or aren't easily measured, but that at retrieval they make sure to get *all* of them. So it isn't that you will magically grow more than the 9 you see, but that they might catch up/be hiding/not be counted. This happened with both my retrievals....the most recent one, I was so bummed because I thought we would only get 6 and we got 12. With my one in 2012 they were counting around 10 or 12, and we ended up with 20. At any rate, even if you did end up with 9, if they are growing well and good quality that is still a very good number! x

Wow good to know. Thank you so much for giving your input. It really helps calm me down.


----------



## Kat_F

Danser at ET my Dr thought I would get 3 or 4 eggs as what the scans indicated. She collected 7. Don't loose hope x


----------



## danser55

Kat_F said:


> Danser at ET my Dr thought I would get 3 or 4 eggs as what the scans indicated. She collected 7. Don't loose hope x

Wow good to know. Thank you


----------



## ashknowsbest

Got this about 30 minutes ago: 

https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q625/akinner/IMG_20160210_072007_zpsx8s9wtrg.jpg

I'm ecstatic. I'm 5dp5or6dt. I'm really not sure how the REIs like to time the embryos that have been biopsied.


----------



## froggyfrog

Omg!!!! Yay!! Congrats ash!! Have you told dh?


----------



## ashknowsbest

froggy - Yeah he was here with me this morning. This was our 2nd FET but our 5th transfer. I couldn't test without him, too many let downs before. I think I'm in shock, I can't believe this one actually worked.


----------



## almosthere

Ash so exciting congrats!


----------



## Elz

Waaaaa! Huge congrats Ash! I am sooo happy for you!! &#128522; x

So today was my OTD so I rang the clinic with the news of my BFP, and my viability scan is on the 1st of March. That is going to be the longest 2 weeks and 6 days of my life!!! Lol! 
Hope everyone else is doing well! X


----------



## almosthere

What a long journey ash I pray this is a sticky bean for you! 

Elz you must be so excited to have your scan scheduled!


----------



## danser55

Congrats Ash!
March 1st will be here before you know it Elz!


----------



## MissCassie

Yay congrats Ash :)


----------



## Tammerzann

Congrats Ash! How exciting! :flower:

Danser, I totally feel you on the having big numbers because of the testing. That's why I was so bummed to only have one embie make it to biopsy. I know it only takes one and from the sounds of the one I have it is a good one, but if we get bad results from the biopsy then I have zero and I don't even make it to ET. Stay positive girl and it does sound like the ones you have are growing nicely. :hugs:

AFM...my doctor called me yesterday because I guess she had been out of town for a few days and had just read the results of our embryos. She was just as shocked as we were that we only had one make it to biopsy. She said she thought if we tried again with the meds we would probably get good numbers again for another ER and I point blank told her that we couldn't afford to start over. She said that if we got bad news on the biopsy and needed to start over that we would talk. I don't know how to take that. I would doubt she could start us all over again and not charge us anything. But I'll be interested to see what she would have to say in that situation. I'm trying to keep positive but I'm also trying to prepare for the worst case scenario.


----------



## almosthere

Tam I'm so sorry to hear this news I hope your one is a lucky one of not it would be great if they offer some financial help when issues like this arrise. The whole financial thing is so unfair for infertile couples I wish it was free free free jus trike people who get pregnant naturally!


----------



## miranda007

Firstly congrats Ash on your BFP!!!!!! I'm so super stocked for u o think it's a nice and sticky one and I'm sure it will stay put. Happy and healthy 9 months!' Congrats! 

Tina - hope you're hanging in there. I had no symptoms at all - still don't - so you could very well be pregnant (and slowly going insane thinking about it). Your test day is 14th I seem to remember. 

Almost - I have thought about that too - I don't want too many embryos because there is that dilemma of what to do. Before I thought no way would I donate them in we felt our family was complete and had left overs. Now, well it's life that could be given - esp to couples who couldn't conceive. But wow having my and husband's child out there also scared the hell out of me! Anyway, I'm someone who thinks of every scenario and I'm sure we won't get to that point. 

Danser - really hope u get lots of eggs to test. It's true not all follicles have eggs in them. Or they will be there but won't get released with the trigger shot. 

Kat79 - I've heard exactly the same thing about morning sickness being a good sign. Don't know if there's any evidence of it though - maybe it was some poor suffering husband of someone with terrible MS and he said it was a really really good sign lol. Jokes aside, I can see that it's true. But everyone is different and my Mum didn't get any morning sickness for 6 kids. You're eating healthy food - I've read somewhere that sometimes MS can be a way of the body dispelling any bad food that's been eaten. Who knows. 

Tammerman - I really hope this little embryo comes back all good for testing. It's such a stressful time. I'm sure it will though!!!! I feel bad suggesting anything that would imply I think you'd have to do another cycle. I really hope you don't but I really think taking Ubiquinol CoQ10 helped us and had good numbers to biopsy. I know it's a pain everyone talks about supplements making a difference and I'm sure you've researched it all.


----------



## Kat_F

Ash! Fantastic! Congrats x

Tammer don't loose hope yet x that super embie could be the one.

Kat not long till your scan and putting your mind at ease. Did you test with clearblue digi? They give u an idea of what your readings are.


----------



## almosthere

Evening ladoes! My baby asprin is killing me my stomach has been crampy and stomach ache feeling since I've been taking it but the nurse that called me back today doesn't seemed concerned at all I thought baby asprin would be a walk in the park but it's really kicking my butt! This week is dragging having to be a couch potato with my son I'm going to the store he can relax in the cart while I get some food for dinner. Can't wait to get out of the house and so excited for friday I'm going to do my second ovulation test tomorrow skipped today since I'm testing early and the line was Def not close to ov color yet.


----------



## KatO79

Congrats ash, H&H 9 months to you:happydance:

Kat nope my appointment is still at least 3 weeks away and I haven't even gotten a date and time yet from the hospital. If I don't get it within 1 week, I may call them and ask.



miranda007 said:


> Kat79 - I've heard exactly the same thing about morning sickness being a good sign. Don't know if there's any evidence of it though - maybe it was some poor suffering husband of someone with terrible MS and he said it was a really really good sign lol. Jokes aside, I can see that it's true. But everyone is different and my Mum didn't get any morning sickness for 6 kids. You're eating healthy food - I've read somewhere that sometimes MS can be a way of the body dispelling any bad food that's been eaten. Who knows.

Here's hoping that's the case or it starts soon:winkwink:


----------



## ewwg12345

Congrats Ash! So great to see all these bfps!

I am headed out on another work trip so won't be on BnB as much but will be thinking about you all! x


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats Ash, brilliant news!

I tested yesterday girls at 4DP5DT and it was stark white negative... starting to feel disheartened because the only symptoms I have are a sore lower back and sore boobs. I can't handle the thought of this failing again xx


----------



## KatO79

tinadecember said:


> Congrats Ash, brilliant news!
> 
> I tested yesterday girls at 4DP5DT and it was stark white negative... starting to feel disheartened because the only symptoms I have are a sore lower back and sore boobs. I can't handle the thought of this failing again xx


Don't give up just yet tina, it's still early days yet:hugs: FXed :dust:

AFM my breasts are getting more sore:wacko: Started yesterday so hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## miranda007

Tina hang in there!! You're only 4 days out too! I tested at 5 days post transfer and got a negative too. It was only till day 7.. (I resisted with all my will power to skip a day) and then it showed up.


----------



## miranda007

I googled this timeline.. Hope this helps. It would be rare to see anything now. 
1 day post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3 days post transfer - Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5 days post transfer - Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Read more: https://m.essentialbaby.com.au/foru...ppens-after-an-embryo-transfer/#ixzz3zriBxRqU 
Follow us: @essentialbaby on Twitter | EssentialBabyAU on Facebook


----------



## Kat_F

Tina with my baby boy my bfp didn't come until 9dp3dt and it was negative too at 6dp3dt it's still way early xx


----------



## almosthere

Tina I got a negative when I was pregnant at 8dpo keep positive!


----------



## danser55

Thank you Miranda and Tam!
Good luck Tina, I really think it' still too early for you to test!


----------



## RayeAnne

Hello everyone! Can I join? 
I'm currently 2dp5d(and6d)t if that makes sense?!
This is an FET, my daughter from last cycle is now 9 months old! 

I have 3 kids and 4 frosties left. 

I'm already trying to talk myself out of POAS! <3


----------



## miranda007

RayeAnne said:


> Hello everyone! Can I join?
> I'm currently 2dp5d(and6d)t if that makes sense?!
> This is an FET, my daughter from last cycle is now 9 months old!
> 
> I have 3 kids and 4 frosties left.
> 
> I'm already trying to talk myself out of POAS! <3


Ohh welcome!!! Hang in there with the transfer. Wow so if it works u will be a mum of 4! You're good having them so close together. Can I ask with your FET did u fully wean your daughter before u did the transfer? I know some Dr's say breast feeding can act as a contraception another prefer mothers to be stopped breast feeding.


----------



## tinadecember

Welcome Rayeanne, I hope the 2WW is kind to you! 

Thank you girls for your reassurances. I haven't tested any more... I am 6 days past transfer today, my period is due tomorrow. 

This time on our first IVF cycle was the day that I started bleeding so It's an achievement to get to day 6 post transfer without spotting! I'll test again on Sunday if my period is still a no show. 

xx


----------



## Kat_F

Hope that af stays away Tina x


----------



## KatO79

Welcome RayeAnne :wave:



tinadecember said:


> Thank you girls for your reassurances. I haven't tested any more... I am 6 days past transfer today, my period is due tomorrow.
> 
> This time on our first IVF cycle was the day that I started bleeding so It's an achievement to get to day 6 post transfer without spotting! I'll test again on Sunday if my period is still a no show.
> 
> xx

Hope AF stays away!


----------



## MissCassie

Welcome Rayeanne :flower:

Tina - fx that af stays away and you get your bfp! I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Elz

Welcome RayeAnne! 
That's great news Tina, I still have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## KatO79

Finally got my letter today:thumbup: My 8 week scan is set for March 2nd at 9:00 AM:happydance:


----------



## Kat_F

Hooray Kat! Can't wait to hear how it goes and maybe a pic


----------



## almosthere

:witch:Tina that sounds like a really good sign stay away witch!


----------



## KatO79

Kat_F said:


> Hooray Kat! Can't wait to hear how it goes and maybe a pic


I'll try Kat_F, providing we get good news of course and I can figure out how :wacko: I have to admit, I'm a bit nervous and am constantly praying this embie is fine and really will be my take home baby.

BTW I think I'm starting to feel extra emotional:wacko: I'm a pretty emotional person normally but it's like it's gone haywire. I cry over the craziest things sometimes now:blush: My DH is going to think I've gone extra nuts:haha:


----------



## danser55

I hope your period stays away, Tina!

So I had another scan this morning, still only 9 follies, they are all growing bigger, one is still at 6 1/2. I go in tomorrow morning as well, so retrieval may be Tuesday or Wednesday. He didn't want to lower the dose of menopur to make sure we get as many matures as possible for PGS,


----------



## almosthere

Danser glad your follies are growing!

I also had a scan for my cd11 and I have a single follie since it's a natural cycle measuring at 16 so I'm happy with the number. Assuming my nurse will call me later today with further instructions hoping I transfer sooner than later because I'm so excited and antsy!

Sending baby dust to all :)


----------



## Kat_F

Great news Danser and almost on your eggs.

Kat emotions are a good sign as the preg hormones mess with your head im sure all is well


----------



## almosthere

Kat totally normal enjoy the silly pregnancy symptoms :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

tina - I'm so sorry your test was negative but it is still early. FX'd you get a positive beta in a few days! 

almost - yay for one follicle that's almost ready. Can I ask why you're doing a natural cycle? If this cycle didn't work for me I was going to look into that because I seem to have egg quality issues.

danser - good luck with your upcoming retrieval! I hope they get a good amount to do the PGS testing.

katO - feeling emotional is a good thing :D I'm very early in pregnancy and I'm also super emotional but probably from the estrogen and progesterone.


----------



## KatO79

danser55 said:


> So I had another scan this morning, still only 9 follies, they are all growing bigger, one is still at 6 1/2. I go in tomorrow morning as well, so retrieval may be Tuesday or Wednesday. He didn't want to lower the dose of menopur to make sure we get as many matures as possible for PGS,

FXed you get lots of mature eggs danser:flower:




Kat_F said:


> Kat emotions are a good sign as the preg hormones mess with your head im sure all is well

Thanks Kat_F:flower: I really do hope this means my embie will really stick!



almosthere said:


> Kat totally normal enjoy the silly pregnancy symptoms :)

I will:winkwink::haha: I probably won't be able to say the same of my DH though, poor guy will be driven nuts by my crazy emotions:haha:




ashknowsbest said:


> katO - feeling emotional is a good thing :D I'm very early in pregnancy and I'm also super emotional but probably from the estrogen and progesterone.

Will you be continuing on the estrogen and/or progesterone now? I was taking Crinone gel but took my last dose last Saturday since I had 1 left and the nurse said I could just as well take it:shrug: But yeah, she didn't think there was any need for me to continue with it other than that.


----------



## ashknowsbest

KatO - At CCRM it's my understanding that they like to keep you on both estrogen and progesterone until 12 - 13 weeks. I've never gotten to this point so I will know more once I have my beta but I think the reasoning behind this is that the placenta isn't fully developed and functioning on it's own until late in the first trimester. Since they completely shut down our systems when we go through IVF it's hard for our bodies to do it on their own. So they wean you off slowly so that you can sustain the pregnancy until it can sustain itself. I could be totally wrong on that but that's my understanding anyway. Each clinic does it differently though and if your numbers look good (meaning your progesterone and estrogen), on their own then I think it's totally fine to be off of the meds. Hope that helped!


----------



## almosthere

Ash my dr recommended that I try a natural probably because we have male factor so I should be fine naturally :) it's less expensive just takes a month (but give an extra month for insurance and baseline tests) and no injections so less stress on the body I really hope it works I've read the chances are slightly lower than medicated but my dr said it's the same for my personal case so I figured why not!


----------



## KatO79

ashknowsbest said:


> KatO - At CCRM it's my understanding that they like to keep you on both estrogen and progesterone until 12 - 13 weeks. I've never gotten to this point so I will know more once I have my beta but I think the reasoning behind this is that the placenta isn't fully developed and functioning on it's own until late in the first trimester. Since they completely shut down our systems when we go through IVF it's hard for our bodies to do it on their own. So they wean you off slowly so that you can sustain the pregnancy until it can sustain itself. I could be totally wrong on that but that's my understanding anyway. Each clinic does it differently though and if your numbers look good (meaning your progesterone and estrogen), on their own then I think it's totally fine to be off of the meds. Hope that helped!

So maybe it's different for long protocol? I was on short protocol IVF this time and they didn't see the need for me to keep on taking progesterone (Crinone):shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

KatO - I didn't do an IVF this time around. This was just a FET. I'm really not sure why some clinics keep you on it and some don't but like I said, if your numbers are good I wouldn't worry about anything :D


----------



## almosthere

I'm so nervous waiting to get the call from my nurse I want to make sure my numbers from my bw are normal I have an online portal so I got my info about an hour ago but it does give an explanation I would think the nurse should call to let me know what's going on and to set up another us and bw appt.


----------



## froggyfrog

Do you have your nurses email address almost? If I have a quick question I always just email my nurse. 

Tomorrow I start my estrogen patches! And 19 days until transfer! !! It's getting so close!


----------



## almosthere

We have an online portal I might be able to message but I knew she was going to call eventually I'm just impatient haha. I go in for just bw on Sunday they did lh and estriodal this time they are adding progesterone testing. She said my numbers were good which is a relief not sure why no ultrasound maybe the 16 follicle was big enough in size


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog how exciting so close to transfer! I have no idea when mine will be it's last minute knowledge due to a natural cycle it's not controlled I'm dying to find out when mine will be it must be by next Saturday the latest I would think.


----------



## Kat_F

Froggy not long now! Will be counting the days with you until you're PUPO.

Almost that egg sounds great 16mm coming along well. Just need those swimmers to meet up :) won't be long now.

Tina thinking of you, hope the witch has stayed away and the tests are being kind. Are you using FRER? they detect very low levels so might show in the next few days after Sunday no AF.

Kat I am feeling preg hormones too but mostly tired and sort of not caring about things so more relaxed which is unlike me I'm usually all go go go... Sorry TMI but are your boobs getting bigger?

Ash do you have a beta test?

My next Beta tomorrow, hoping for a number at least 1600 to mark that everything doubling in good time and baby ok in there. Until then it's just waiting around trying to stay awake haha. Today is the beginning of my 5th week. Apparently embie is the size of a sesame seed. That is tiny.


----------



## almosthere

Good luck at your beta kat! So exciting to get confirmation that it's going up up up


----------



## ashknowsbest

kat_f - My beta is on Sunday. I emailed the nurse when I got my positive and asked her if I could go in on Saturday and she said I COULD but that she didn't recommend it. They really want to see the beta over 50 and normally they see that on day 9 past a 5dt...14DPO. I got my BFP super early so I think it would be over 50 but just to be sure I'm going to wait. Sunday can't get here fast enough.

Good luck with your beta! Is this your 2nd beta draw? Are you having any other symptoms besides being tired? I've been having a ton of cramping going on.


----------



## almosthere

Ash I'm with you wanting Sunday to come I have been that morning. 

Tomorrow in taking my son to monsterjam he's been obsessed with monster trucks I got Sound block earphones for hearing safety since he is so little and it's supposed to be a loud show so tomorrow will be fun and will hopefully take my mind of my get for a day.


----------



## Kat_F

Ash yes at 14dpo beta will be a good indication of how it's going. I had early bfp and my 1st beta was 93 but my leveles are doubling every two days so that makes sense i think.

My 3rd beta tomorrow hope it is around 1600... or more... they test me every 4 days which is great i know what's going on ml


----------



## tinadecember

Ash, congrats again on getting your BFP and the best of luck for your BETA! 

Same for you KatF! I hope your numbers are doubling as they should be 

AFM CD28 today so my period is due any time in the next 48 hours. I haven't tested again since Wednesday and I've found the willpower from somewhere not to test until I'm sure my period isn't coming. If I get to that point then I'll buy an FRER 

Xx


----------



## miranda007

ohh Tina... praying and hoping that damn AF stays away for good and this is your BFP news u deserve. Thinking of u!!

Froggy. transfer is soon.

Ash I think your scan is the 1st March, Kat79's is the 2nd and I'm on the 29th Feb. It's nice how we are all so close.


----------



## KatO79

ashknowsbest said:


> KatO - I didn't do an IVF this time around. This was just a FET. I'm really not sure why some clinics keep you on it and some don't but like I said, if your numbers are good I wouldn't worry about anything :D

Hmmm yeah I don't understand it either:shrug: Maybe some play it safe? I only had 1 beta though, don't even know what the exact result was and can only go by the nurse's comment "it looks really good." Think I would've felt better if I'd had 1 or 2 more betas but they don't do that I guess:shrug:




Kat_F said:


> Kat I am feeling preg hormones too but mostly tired and sort of not caring about things so more relaxed which is unlike me I'm usually all go go go... Sorry TMI but are your boobs getting bigger?

To be honest I have a hard time telling since I'm a bit well endowed in that area, maybe I should ask DH:haha: I think my nipples and areolas are a bit darker than normal though.

As to embie size, according to my ticker by week 5 it should be around the size of an apple seed.


----------



## MissCassie

KatO79 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> KatO - I didn't do an IVF this time around. This was just a FET. I'm really not sure why some clinics keep you on it and some don't but like I said, if your numbers are good I wouldn't worry about anything :D
> 
> Hmmm yeah I don't understand it either:shrug: Maybe some play it safe? I only had 1 beta though, don't even know what the exact result was and can only go by the nurse's comment "it looks really good." Think I would've felt better if I'd had 1 or 2 more betas but they don't do that I guess:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat_F said:
> 
> 
> Kat I am feeling preg hormones too but mostly tired and sort of not caring about things so more relaxed which is unlike me I'm usually all go go go... Sorry TMI but are your boobs getting bigger?Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest I have a hard time telling since I'm a bit well endowed in that area, maybe I should ask DH:haha: I think my nipples and areolas are a bit darker than normal though.Click to expand...

Im exactly the same! I fairly well endowed. I think they look a little bit bigger but not sure. But they are killing me at the moment very very sore! To touch, when i walk. Take bra off just so sore.


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> KatO - I didn't do an IVF this time around. This was just a FET. I'm really not sure why some clinics keep you on it and some don't but like I said, if your numbers are good I wouldn't worry about anything :D
> 
> Hmmm yeah I don't understand it either:shrug: Maybe some play it safe? I only had 1 beta though, don't even know what the exact result was and can only go by the nurse's comment "it looks really good." Think I would've felt better if I'd had 1 or 2 more betas but they don't do that I guess:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat_F said:
> 
> 
> Kat I am feeling preg hormones too but mostly tired and sort of not caring about things so more relaxed which is unlike me I'm usually all go go go... Sorry TMI but are your boobs getting bigger?Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest I have a hard time telling since I'm a bit well endowed in that area, maybe I should ask DH:haha: I think my nipples and areolas are a bit darker than normal though.Click to expand...
> 
> Im exactly the same! I fairly well endowed. I think they look a little bit bigger but not sure. But they are killing me at the moment very very sore! To touch, when i walk. Take bra off just so sore.Click to expand...

I'm on the other hand not too happy with mine are this large though, must be my mother's genes as she always has had largish breasts and I remember my paternal grandmother was very, very flat chested:haha: On a side note I've also inherited my father's "large" thighs so seems I've really won the genetic lottery:haha: My DH also has "large" thighs so all I can say is: our poor child, especially if it's a girl:dohh:

Mine aren't _that_ sore though and it seems the soreness comes and goes a bit but I do get these painful jabs through them once in a while and sometimes they really hurt:wacko:


----------



## danser55

My ER will be Wednesday I have one last monitoring appointment on Monday. I believe my RE counted 11 follicles this morning too!


----------



## Kat_F

Good news Danser x


----------



## almosthere

So exciting danser good vibes comming your way!

I'm antsy to get my bloodwork done tomorrow so I can find out what the next step is I'm guessing one last bw and us maybe one monday


----------



## Kat_F

Getting closer now Danser :)

My 3rd beta was good 2251 so my levels are rising nicely. I'm feeling more pregnant each day and having a nanna nap during the day to cope because fatigue has set in. 12 weeks can't come quick enough!

Happy Valentine's all


----------



## MissCassie

Kat_F said:


> Getting closer now Danser :)
> 
> My 3rd beta was good 2251 so my levels are rising nicely. I'm feeling more pregnant each day and having a nanna nap during the day to cope because fatigue has set in. 12 weeks can't come quick enough!
> 
> Happy Valentine's all

Thats a fantastic number! Congrats :) how many dpt are you?


----------



## KatO79

Great news danser and Kat_F:happydance:


----------



## miranda007

Fingers crossed Danser!!! 

And I'm really hoping for the best Tina. 

As for me, by much to really report sometimes wonder if I am actually pregnant! Lol. Husband reckons my boobs are a little fuller but they aren't sore. And I have felt really normal and the only change is when I do light stuff at the gym I notice my heart rate rockets and I have to bring it back down but I'm fit it comes down quickly. My Dr said this is fine. I was fit before and watch over heating and over doing it.


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies, happy Valentine's Day and I hope eveyone has been treated to some lovely gifts! 

Danser, great news on your follies! Sending good luck for ER! 

Kat, lovely numbers there on your BETA! I bet you're super relieved that your numbers are rising nicely. 

AFM - tested yesterday with an Internet cheapie. I have no FRs in the house and I don't wanna buy any unless my period was late. It was negative anyhow.. CD29 today, my periods are anything between 28-31 days so I'll give it a few more days and see what happens. If she's not arrived by Tuesday then I'll buy a FR 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Good luck tina!

AFM just got my cd13 bw and my ov test was almost positive so should o any day now so excited and really want my transfer date so I can start my little count down! :)


----------



## almosthere

Wow so I already got a call back from my nurse and I'm in one more time tomorrow for bw it's a holiday so this whole timing is great with me not having to worry at all to get us and bw before work. I am surging my nurse told me which I knew because of my ovulation test this am so once o is confirmed tomorrow I will get confirmation to start crinone and transfer will be a 5 day on Friday can't wait for results and confirmation tomorrow let the countdown begin!


----------



## tinadecember

Almost that's great news!!! Xx


----------



## Kat_F

Great news almost! PUPO coming up!

Tina hope the witch stays away!


----------



## KatO79

tinadecember said:


> Morning ladies, happy Valentine's Day and I hope eveyone has been treated to some lovely gifts!
> 
> Danser, great news on your follies! Sending good luck for ER!
> 
> Kat, lovely numbers there on your BETA! I bet you're super relieved that your numbers are rising nicely.
> 
> AFM - tested yesterday with an Internet cheapie. I have no FRs in the house and I don't wanna buy any unless my period was late. It was negative anyhow.. CD29 today, my periods are anything between 28-31 days so I'll give it a few more days and see what happens. If she's not arrived by Tuesday then I'll buy a FR

My Valentine's was only so-so, DH made a lovely butternut squash risotto with scallops and Brazil nuts (since he couldn't find chestnuts) which tasted super yummy! Only minus was we ended up seeing "Mad Max: Fury Road" which isn't romantic _at all_:dohh: DH and I disagree on romantic movies as well: he's more of a "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" type of romance and I'm more into the "traditional" romance films:nope: We almost never get each other a present though and this year was no exception. Valentine's isn't a big thing in this country I think, definitely not like it is in e.g. the US. The only reason we even somewhat celebrate it is because I'm originally from the US, otherwise DH wouldn't want to bother at all since he's Danish and is a bit against celebrating other country's holidays that have been basically imported here:winkwink: The same goes for e.g. Halloween, one DH especially hates because the Danes have something _very_ similiar already that they celebrate in February instead (this year it was on the 7th) which in Danish is called _Fastelavn_.

Still have my FXed for you tina :dust:




almosthere said:


> Wow so I already got a call back from my nurse and I'm in one more time tomorrow for bw it's a holiday so this whole timing is great with me not having to worry at all to get us and bw before work. I am surging my nurse told me which I knew because of my ovulation test this am so once o is confirmed tomorrow I will get confirmation to start crinone and transfer will be a 5 day on Friday can't wait for results and confirmation tomorrow let the countdown begin!

Yay so exciting almost, FXed for you :dust:

*miranda* you're pretty lucky! So no cramping or anything? It still amazes me that women can have such different pregnancy experiences. Although I don't have very many symptoms at this stage yet, we'll see if any more show up later on :haha:


----------



## miranda007

Almost that's good news things are looking good! 

Tina I still have everything crossed for u! 

Kat79 yeah no cramping - actually I never get cramping with my periods anyway. It's so weird how everyone is different. Re movie taste I know where you're coming from. We're lucky because I grow up with 4 brothers I genuinely like a lot of dude films.. But I love a rom com like any other girl. I usually watch them in my own time. We saw The Night Before with Seth Rogen. Great movie so funny. We saw Zoolander 2.. Disappointing actually I expected it to be so much funnier. 

We had a low key Valentine's Day we slept in and stayed in bed and hung out and stuff which was nice. He gave me a massage and got the towels and the coconut oil out. He's good like that. We never give presents but we did decide to go for dinner only because a veg place we like (which is usually awesome) was doing a special degustation. Anyway the food was so average I guess they do easy stuff because of the people. Disappointing especially as it was a bit more expensive because of V day. Oh well u live and learn! We have our 2 year wedding anniversary tmw and I'm giving him a painting as a surprise - been a bit distracted and just have to finish it tonight.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat79 yeah no cramping - actually I never get cramping with my periods anyway. It's so weird how everyone is different. Re movie taste I know where you're coming from. We're lucky because I grow up with 4 brothers I genuinely like a lot of dude films.. But I love a rom com like any other girl. I usually watch them in my own time. We saw The Night Before with Seth Rogen. Great movie so funny. We saw Zoolander 2.. Disappointing actually I expected it to be so much funnier.
> 
> We had a low key Valentine's Day we slept in and stayed in bed and hung out and stuff which was nice. He gave me a massage and got the towels and the coconut oil out. He's good like that. We never give presents but we did decide to go for dinner only because a veg place we like (which is usually awesome) was doing a special degustation. Anyway the food was so average I guess they do easy stuff because of the people. Disappointing especially as it was a bit more expensive because of V day. Oh well u live and learn! We have our 2 year wedding anniversary tmw and I'm giving him a painting as a surprise - been a bit distracted and just have to finish it tonight.


What, no cramping for your periods either, wow so jelly now:winkwink: I usually get fairly bad cramps for AF, especially CD1:wacko:

As to films I do have a fairly wide taste e.g. I really like those Marvel movies (especially Thor and Captain America movies are my faves since they're my Top 2 favorite characters from the Avengers). Recently bought "Guardians of the Galaxy" on Blu Ray since it was on sale (I try to wait to buy Blu Rays until they're on sale because they're super expensive here normally:wacko:). DH and I just majorly differ on the romantic movies front, he's more to the artsy ones:winkwink: I just felt on Valentine's Day we should watch a sappy, lovey-dovey romantic movie but DH wasn't feeling it and I didn't want to push too much for it since he'd made such a nice dinner. Never heard of the Seth Rogen film and I haven't even seen the 1st Zoolander but know now to avoid the 2nd one:shrug::haha:

Sorry that the food wasn't so hot, that's always a bit of a bummer when eating out, especially if the food is more expensive than it is normally:nope: So lucky your DH massages you, mine isn't much for it and he complains about my massages when he has an area that hurts - he claims I'm too rough although I don't get why:shrug:

Oh so sweet, what are you painting? I'm sure he'll love it. I used to draw and paint but stopped many years ago. I was actually pretty good and was always among the best in school, I just think I got tired of feeling like I was in competition with my narcissistic brother so decided to drop it. It's also impossible to compete with someone 23 years older than you :nope:


----------



## almosthere

Sounds like everyone had a nice busy valentine's day/evening. We went out for a relaxing fondue lunch 4 courses dh asked if being this full is what it feels like to be pregnant :haha: Then we got wood and had a nice fire with our son a little appetizer then the we watched the walking dead which was amazing not very romantic either :haha:

Had my bw taken this am a 45 min drive but all worth it last one today I'll get transfer confirmation for Friday and will start crinone Wednesday as long as Dr gives it the go. 

Does anyone know if ovulation day is counted as day 1 of a 5 day transfer or if it's the day after o for day 1? Thanks for any help!:flower:


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Sounds like everyone had a nice busy valentine's day/evening. We went out for a relaxing fondue lunch 4 courses dh asked if being this full is what it feels like to be pregnant :haha: Then we got wood and had a nice fire with our son a little appetizer then the we watched the walking dead which was amazing not very romantic either :haha:
> 
> Had my bw taken this am a 45 min drive but all worth it last one today I'll get transfer confirmation for Friday and will start crinone Wednesday as long as Dr gives it the go.
> 
> Does anyone know if ovulation day is counted as day 1 of a 5 day transfer or if it's the day after o for day 1? Thanks for any help!:flower:


Glad I'm not the only one that saw a less than romantic program for Valentine's Day :haha:

I would think day 1 is the day after O but I could be wrong since I've never had an FET :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

That's what I was thinking hope I'm in for friday!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm glad everyone had a great valentines day. I think it's nice to do something simple rather than going all out. My hubby and I just went out and had a nice quiet brunch together. 

My beta results are 273. :happydance: I'm really happy and just hoping that tomorrow they increase by at least 53% ... that's what the doctor will be happy with. I'm doing ok with everything. One minute I have symptoms and then the next they go away so that's making me pretty nervous but I know it's normal. I just want to "feel" pregnant so that I know everything is fine ya know?

And day 1 is the day AFTER O or a transfer, you don't count the day of. hope that helps.


----------



## KatO79

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm glad everyone had a great valentines day. I think it's nice to do something simple rather than going all out. My hubby and I just went out and had a nice quiet brunch together.
> 
> My beta results are 273. :happydance: I'm really happy and just hoping that tomorrow they increase by at least 53% ... that's what the doctor will be happy with. I'm doing ok with everything. One minute I have symptoms and then the next they go away so that's making me pretty nervous but I know it's normal. I just want to "feel" pregnant so that I know everything is fine ya know?
> 
> And day 1 is the day AFTER O or a transfer, you don't count the day of. hope that helps.

Yay for your beta ash:happydance: Here's hoping you get a nice increase for the next one :thumbup:

I know what you mean as I'm sorta the same way right now. I think my only consistent symptoms are the slight on/off cramps, my total aversion to junk food, gassy and some sort of breast pain (sore and/or have painful jabs). But it seems it's very different for everyone and some have 0 symptoms until later and some start off with many symptoms. I'm just trying to go with the flow since I don't know what it means to "feel pregnant" when it comes to _my_ body. I'm sure there will be a whole lot of pregnancy symptoms we'll be experiencing in the near future and then wishing it/they would go away:haha:


----------



## danser55

I had 12 follicles this morning. I trigger tonight and ER is Wednesday!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

danser - good luck with your transfer!


----------



## almosthere

Danser how exciting GL lots of baby dust coming your way!

I had my last round of bw this am and my nurse called to confirm my transfer for friday and starting crinone wed SO excited to finally be PUPO!!


----------



## Elz

Great news danser! Good luck and enjoy the sedation! I loved it!! Haha
Almost- not long until you're PUPO now! So exciting!!
Hope everyone else is well! :) x


----------



## tinadecember

To the ladies becoming PUPO shortly good luck!! 

Ash, great beta numbers. Hope your LO is snuggled in there and continues to grow 

Kat, your valentines meal sounded lovely though I wouldn't have been able to eat it, I'm allergic to Brazil nuts! 

AFM still no period, I think I ovulated on CD17 though I got my positive test on CD15 so today is 14DPO. I've never had a 14DPO before, normally at 13DPO my period arrives. I had to leave work early yesterday, I was so unwell and spent the afternoon in bed being sick. It's 1am here in the uk and I'm awake and still feeling unwell. My nipples have become sore too which is a good sign. I'm too afraid to test though xx


----------



## almosthere

Oh test your so pregnant I want to knowww! Haha


----------



## Kat_F

Tina that is a great sign. Hoping it turns into a BFP for you. 14dpo should show on a test but I can understand how you don't want to test to avoid disappointment...

I have been checking back often to see how it goes for you :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tina - sore nipples is definitely a sign! My nipples were so sore starting pretty early on. Test :D When is your official beta?


----------



## KatO79

danser55 said:


> I had 12 follicles this morning. I trigger tonight and ER is Wednesday!!!!

Good luck at your ER danser! Hope you get lots of nice eggs:thumbup:



almosthere said:


> I had my last round of bw this am and my nurse called to confirm my transfer for friday and starting crinone wed SO excited to finally be PUPO!!

Yay almost FXed for your ET:happydance:




tinadecember said:


> AFM still no period, I think I ovulated on CD17 though I got my positive test on CD15 so today is 14DPO. I've never had a 14DPO before, normally at 13DPO my period arrives. I had to leave work early yesterday, I was so unwell and spent the afternoon in bed being sick. It's 1am here in the uk and I'm awake and still feeling unwell. My nipples have become sore too which is a good sign. I'm too afraid to test though xx

My 1st time ever using this smiley: :test: :test:


----------



## tinadecember

My official test day is tomorrow so if she is still a no show by tomorrow morning then I promise I will buy an FRER. My poor mother is going crazy wanting to know one way or the other and has even offered to bring me a test to my house but I don't want to test until I know for sure that my period is a couple of days late. 

xx


----------



## miranda007

Tina just come on and test already so u can just tell us you're pregnant!
Congrats Pupo ladies. 
Ash I feel the same - I have no symptoms at all really but jut trying to go with the flow and just wait to for the 29th at the scan. 
I


----------



## Tammerzann

Well I got the call today about the biopsy results. Our one embie was affected with CF. I'm absolutely devastated.


----------



## Elz

I'm so sorry to hear that Tammerzann :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

tammer - I'm so so sorry :hugs: 

tina - how are you doing?

AFM - I got news about my 2nd beta ... it went from 273 to 1,054 in 48 hours. I'm terrified of triplets. We had a 2% chance of triplets and .... we really wanted to avoid triplets but I'm not sure we did.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so sorry tammer, what is your next step?

Tina I'm with everyone else! ! Test!!!

Almost I can't wait for friday!!! I can't believe how fast this has seemed to have gone by for you!

Ash, holy beta!!! That's a high jump! I wouldn't stress too much about triplets, I bet that you have two perfect babies in there!
Anyone else, I'm sorry I missed you. It was hard to remember everything I just read and my phone doesn't let me jump back without losing everything I typed, and I had to catch up from friday! You ladies can talk! Lol!


----------



## miranda007

Ohhhh Tammerman... I'm sitting in a cafe writing this with tears in my eyes for u. Seriously. I'm so sorry it just doesn't seem fair sometimes :)


----------



## tinadecember

Tammer sending the biggest hugs to you hunni, I am so so sorry :( hope your OH is giving you the biggest cuddles right now. 

My alarm for work goes off in 4 hours and I'm wide awake in bed! Can't sleep... Panicking too much about OTD tomorrow. No signs of AF yet

Ash they are some crazy high numbers!! I deffo think there's 2 in there hence the early BFP! 
Xx


----------



## almosthere

Ash you must have at least twins that's a huge jump wow what did you nurse say?!

Tam I am so sorry that's just not fair I wish I had better words. Sending lots of love your way.

Tina I really think your pregnant! :)

Froggyfrog thanks although now I'm having throbbing pain in my right ovary I ovulated from my left I feel like I have a cyst on my right side not even sure if the non ovulating ovary can grow a cyst or not would they have seen in it my scan on my cd11 idk I'm nervous it will affect my chances of a bfp now


----------



## Tammerzann

Thanks for all the hugs and nice words ladies. My doctor says we have a credit that we can either have refunded or saved under our account if we decide to give it another go. She says she has her nurse looking for prices on discounted drugs and she let the business office know to give us a discounted rate. I'm not sure what all those numbers will look like. At this point I don't even know if there is a magic number that will make me feel like we should try again. Right now my heart is in pieces and I'm not really worrying about a second shot at this time. My mind might change in a few days because all I've ever wanted to be is a mommy. I'm not sure how all this works with Genesis Genetics too. I know they said they would test up to 8 embryos but I don't know if that means in one shot or if I'd have 7 more embryos to possibly have tested without an additional charge. I know I could contact them and find out but I'm just not up for it right now.

I hope you all continue to get good news. None of us would go through all this if there wasn't a chance!


----------



## Kat_F

Tammer I'm so sorry.. thinking of you. I bet you are in pieces. So horrible to come all that way for no result. 

Tina I'm excited for your OTD and still no AF I'm hoping it's a BFP for you! 

Ash that is a big jump.. hold tight until the scan, that could be twins? Also maybe not maybe just lots of HCG from those super embies.

Miranda do you have a scan soon? I'm sorry if you've already said your date.

Froggy not long now!


----------



## KatO79

Tammerzann said:


> Well I got the call today about the biopsy results. Our one embie was affected with CF. I'm absolutely devastated.


I'm so, so sorry to hear this Tammer:hugs: I know how'd broken up I'd be in your situation. Take all the time you need to recover, cry it out, smash something, do whatever you need to do to heal from this. I really do hope that you'll try again at one point though in the near future when you're emotionally ready and that it works for you! I'm sure your clinic will now be able to tweak things so you are able to get more eggs next time though.




ashknowsbest said:


> AFM - I got news about my 2nd beta ... it went from 273 to 1,054 in 48 hours. I'm terrified of triplets. We had a 2% chance of triplets and .... we really wanted to avoid triplets but I'm not sure we did.

Wow I'm no expert in beta jumps but that does seem like a huge jump and also makes me think you may have twins in there, at least :wacko: Wow it'll be exciting to hear about your scan to see how many are in there:happydance:

AFM not much going on. I still seem to stress a bit with certain twinges and stuff but trying to keep telling myself that as long as I'm not cramping really badly and/or bleeding a fair amount of red that things are most likely going ok in there:wacko: It can be hard though, I still do fear mc at this point :nope: DH keeps telling me to stop worrying that much but it's easier for him, he's not feeling all the things I am since it isn't his body:dohh: I think it's also my age since I'm turning 37 in May and know my chances of mc are generally probably a bit higher than e.g. someone 10 years younger.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

well I wish I was positing with more positive news but I started to bleed this morning :( :( I am heartbroken. This was our only frozen embryo so it's back to square one for us now and a fresh cycle. 

I feel like we've hit a brick wall... have any of you ladies had multiple failed cycles? I can't understand why the embryos aren't implanting and would love some advice on what to try next. 

We have tried embryo glue on both transfers but haven't considered scratching or genetic testing... any advice girls because I feel lost

xxx


----------



## KatO79

tinadecember said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> well I wish I was positing with more positive news but I started to bleed this morning :( :( I am heartbroken. This was our only frozen embryo so it's back to square one for us now and a fresh cycle.
> 
> I feel like we've hit a brick wall... have any of you ladies had multiple failed cycles? I can't understand why the embryos aren't implanting and would love some advice on what to try next.
> 
> We have tried embryo glue on both transfers but haven't considered scratching or genetic testing... any advice girls because I feel lost
> 
> xxx


I'm so sorry tina:hugs: I unfortunately don't have much advice for you as I don't know much about implantation issues :nope: Have you talked to your RE about it? Maybe your RE could test you for possible causes? I have heard that the scratch does work for some so you could consider that although I think they normally do that the cycle before an ET if I remember correctly.

I truely hope your next IVF is successful and you find out what's going on:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

So sorry Tina :( just heartbreaking :( I have never had luck with FET only with fresh but had a failed before success both fresh. 

I see from your sig you have had one fresh and then this fet.. well both successes have been on my 2nd fresh my DH has low count too hence the ICSI for us so if I'm anything to go by the next fresh could be it xx but took me a year to get over my loss and try again it hurt like hell.


----------



## almosthere

Tina I am so sorry. Are your drs mentioning any theories as to why it hasn't worked? Did they change your meds from first to second cycle? I look at it this way of no explanation medically it could just be like any natural concieving couple it doesn't always work the firs two times for them and unfortunately we infers can only afford so many tries. It's heartbreaking I hope the next cycle is your lucky number 3.

AFM woke up with a night sweat last night I think it's because y progesterone must have dropped which is probably why I was instructed to start my crinone today. It made me dizzy moody and tired last time I was on it so I hope my body will take to it okay. The applicator changed since 2012 so I had to get an updated instruction video as mine was old haha. It was pretty simple to do but I'm always nervous I'll mess something up so wanted to be safe than sorry. I get my call tomorrow for the the time of my transfer I'm so excited!


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls,

Kat... I can see how someone can easily have to take time out before trying again but I want to throw myself back into it. I am not getting any younger and my daughter is going to be 6 this summer so I want a sibling for her as soon as I can.

It's an odd one because I've been pregnant naturally twice before (HOW?!!? Lord only knows) so my uterus CAN implant. Unless it's changed since I was pregnant 6 years ago. 

I am waiting on a call back from the hospital to go in and see the consultant so I guess we can discuss all options then 

xx


----------



## miranda007

Oh Tina I'm devastated for you. I really really thought that you'd have good news. Everything everyone said.. I don't know much about implantation and helping things. I have heard about the scratch too. I hope your Dr has some answers for you. There could be some people on the inconceivable and beyond thread who have similar experiences. 

Kat79 - I'm feeling exactly the same way. Trying not to stress and my husband said the same thing as long as you aren't bleeding all things are going well. But totally it's so different for them it's not their body.


----------



## KatO79

almost glad to hear you managed to figure out the Crinone applicator, yeah it's pretty simple but I do admit I was nervous doing it the 1st time anyway:haha: Thank God I don't need to keep on taking it although I'm sure my cat is disappointed, she loved playing with the plastic bit you twist off that I would sometimes forget to throw out:haha:

tina I do think fertility _can_ change in 6 years, hence why some experience secondary infertility. Although I don't know what can change that would cause implantation issues, I'm sure your RE will be more helpful in that area. I'd discuss it with him/her and see what he/she says. FXed for your next IVF :dust:


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat79 - I'm feeling exactly the same way. Trying not to stress and my husband said the same thing as long as you aren't bleeding all things are going well. But totally it's so different for them it's not their body.

Exactly, they just don't get it:dohh: I'd love to transfer all these sensations to my DH for 3-4 days and see how he would feel about it afterwards:winkwink:


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so sorry tina, my re told me about scratching. She says that it dramatically increased chances for implantation. Maybe you can ask about it. Almost I chose the pio intend of suppositories. I'm going to get my nurse to draw on my butt where dh needs to give me the injection. The suppositories just seemed messy and gross to me lol. Today Im wearing two estradiol patches. Every other day I change them out and every 4th day I add one in. So in 4 days I'll wear 3, and 8 days I'll be wearing 4! I have noticed major ewcm which I know is caused by estrogen, so I'm curious to see how I am next week!


----------



## almosthere

Lots going on for your froggyfrog so your transfer date is March 3 right? Getting there so exciting! Yes the crinone is a bit messy when it decides to go south haha I have pads handy for that but it doesn't bother me much. I'm so sick of shots I used to take b12 shots monthly now I'm just on the oral pill. 

Only 2 more sleeps away from transfer can't wait to know exact time haha soooo ready for another bundle of joy!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Many people asked/commented about twins so yes it may be twins. When I asked my nurse what she thought about the high numbers she did say it could be two. 

Tina - I'm so sorry it didn't work out. I've been in your shoes and I know how shitty it is. I went through 4 retrievals before success. I know it's hard but be persistent. I had issues with implantation and we did 2 months of depot lupron and they stuck. I'm not sure if that's what really got me pregnant this time but I thought it is something to mention. Maybe do a little research about it :D Best of luck and take some time for yourself :hugs:

Oh I wanted to mention we also did the endometrial scratch.


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you ash, I will research the lupron, it might be something worth mentioning at my follow up appt.

I'm bleeding unusually heavier than I normally would on a period and the cramps are worse. I took a test yesterday to make sure I hadn't been pregnant but miscarried and it was negative... anyone else had a much heavier period than normal after IVF? 

xx


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all, 4th beta today only 4730. My progesterone has slowed right down too. The nurse wasn't very good at explaining except to say sometimes it can be good and sometimes it is bad. But she did not make me think this is good at all and asked me if i was bleeding.. which I'm not. Back on Monday for another test but in reality feeling very low.


----------



## KatO79

Kat_F said:


> Hi all, 4th beta today only 4730. My progesterone has slowed right down too. The nurse wasn't very good at explaining except to say sometimes it can be good and sometimes it is bad. But she did not make me think this is good at all and asked me if i was bleeding.. which I'm not. Back on Monday for another test but in reality feeling very low.

Oh Kat_F I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Elz

Kat_F :hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

Tina - im so sorry that this transfer didnt work :(


----------



## Kat_F

So I have been looking on doctor google and once hcg become greater than 1200 they slow down anyway.. who knows only Monday blood test can reassure me. The nurses can be so confusing. She said my progesterone had slowed too but because I'm not going backwards surely if I'm in normal range it can't be all bad. Even if it is I think at least i am ready now...


----------



## danser55

I'm sorry Kat

ER was yesterday they only got 8 eggs. I was really hoping for one or two more. I am nervous awaiting for the fertilization report and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## danser55

I'm so sorry Tina


----------



## danser55

So I finally got a call 8 retrieved 4 were mature and 3 were fertilized. Sigh I'm pretty upset I was hoping for more. I think my RE will want me to do another cycle of stims before sending embryos off for PGS testing. Sigh... I am waiting o hear back from my RE.


----------



## almosthere

Danser hope it works out for you keep positive I ended up with 3 so we used one and two frozen. Hope you have at least one lucky one!


----------



## almosthere

Kat your number is still high I know it's hard hopefully everything will be okay. When I was pregnant my obgyn told me they couldn't find a heartbeat went to hospital from a scan then all was okay and all my worrying for nothing but worry is what mom's do even when our babies haven't even been born yet. I hope it just slowd down for natural reasons


----------



## froggyfrog

Danser stay positive! When will you know if you need to stim again? 

Kat you stay positive too! I wouldn't worry just yet as long as your numbers didn't decrease! I know easier said than done, but just try to stay optimistic!

Tina I'm so sorry!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ash when is your scan?


----------



## froggyfrog

Almost, have you heard what time your transfer is?


----------



## almosthere

No still waiting for the call hoping to hear soon!


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> Danser hope it works out for you keep positive I ended up with 3 so we used one and two frozen. Hope you have at least one lucky one!

Since we are doing PGS & the rate of normal embryos we would get based on our translocation is 15-20% that would not even get us 1 healthy 1 to transplant. Spoke with my RE and we are probably going to do another cycle of stims before sending embryos for PGS testing.


----------



## danser55

So I'm still doing lupron injections, since my ER was yesterday how soon should I expect my period?


----------



## danser55

froggyfrog said:


> Danser stay positive! When will you know if you need to stim again?
> 
> Kat you stay positive too! I wouldn't worry just yet as long as your numbers didn't decrease! I know easier said than done, but just try to stay optimistic!
> 
> Tina I'm so sorry!!

I spoke with my RE this afternoon, we are probably going to stim again. We are also waiting to see how the 3 we have progress and how many make it to the biopsy stage on Monday.


----------



## miranda007

Danser what a killer wait for you. We're here for u. The wait is hard at the best of times I can only imagine how hard it is when you've got the stats after you pre genetic screen them. Sounds like your RE wants to test a few at once - this makes it slightly cheaper doesn't it? I really hope by day 5 we have 3 to test. 

Ash try to hang in there I'm sure it's all ok.

Almost - you'll be Pupo soon!! So exciting. 

Froggy I've lost track where you are - you're stimming? (I like how spell correct always corrects it to stunning. You're stunning!)


----------



## ashknowsbest

froggy - my scan is March 3rd. Feels like an eternity. I need to make sure I stay busy between now and then. DH and I are moving to a bigger apartment and that'll happen on the 5th of March but we'll at least be packing between now and then so maybe that'll help keep me busy. 

danser - I'm so sorry you didn't get more fertilized but I'm hoping that all 3 make it and that when you do your next transfer you get more and can PGS test them! 

Kat_F - was this your 3rd beta? I'm just curious because my doctor doesn't even do 3rd betas. The reason is because it just causes more stress. As long as your beta doubled from beta 1 to beta 2 you should be ok. Betas do slow down after they reach a certain point and what's most important is the viability scan. If everything looks good at the scan regardless of what's going on with the betas this is what matters. I'm sorry you're going through this and I hope the outcome is what you want!


----------



## almosthere

:hugs: Danser I'm so sorry I hope you have better success next time.

AFM transfer is tomorrow at 230 so they want me in for 130 to fill my bladder up with water and gave me the option of taking a Valium to relax I feel like I'll want it as relaxing is better and it must be safe if they are offering I think I took it my first round of ivf. I will get a call at 10 am to confirm the time. I'm about to text my boss about being sick to get to it of work I feel super guilty but it needs to be done if I don't want to tell her about it for privacy reasons.


----------



## froggyfrog

Miranda, I'm doing fet this cycle. Right now I'm ding estradiol patches. I go in monday for endometrial scan. 

Ash, March 3rd is the same day of my transfer, I'm hoping it will be here super soon!! 

Almost, yay for 2:30! I think valium is super normal. I saw it a lot in youtube videos, and I already got mine filled and ready to go!


----------



## almosthere

They supply the one Valium there and a jug of water so I didn't have to fill anything. Glad I'm not the only one taking the option haha I am anxious so it should help!


----------



## MissCassie

I had my first scan yesterday at 6w5d :)
Heard their strong little heartbeat its the most amazing sound ive ever heard! 

Go back on the 3rd for my next scan at 8w5d 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/921/Ql2xAZ.jpg


----------



## KatO79

danser so sorry you didn't get as many fertilised as you wanted, I hope you get more for your next IVF and can send them for testing after that. As for AF I would think you should count ER like an O day and assume your AF will show up about whatever amount of days is your normal LP. So if your LP is e.g. normally 13 days, then AF will show up 13 days after ER.

almost yay for transfer day, I hope it all goes well! Be careful when drinking water. I remember I drank way too much for my 1st ET and had to go out and pee off a bit before or risk my bladder exploding which amused DH to no end :haha: I had almost the same issue for my 2nd ET as well:blush:

Kat_F I think ash is right. I did a little reading and it seems you're right that HCG slows down at around 1200 and takes longer to double. I would also think that if your 2 first betas looked good, then you should be ok. After a certain point betas don't seem to be very useful in determining viability which is why they use scans. I'd just ignore the 3rd beta and wait and see. There's nothing else to do anyway although I know it's hard! I'm often worried about mc myself at this point, 1st tri stinks in that area since it's when the mc risk is at it's highest:nope: FXed for all of us we won't mc and our current beans are our take home babies :dust:

froggy FXed for your scratch on Monday and your FET which is rapidly getting closer :dust:

MissCassie wow so glad to hear your scan went well:happydance: I wish the hospital also would scan me at 6 weeks, might help lessen some of my worrying and help stop me reading into my symptoms so much since some days I almost convince myself I'm about to mc despite the fact there's no bleeding or really bad cramping:dohh: Unfortunately my 1st scan is on March 2nd and it seems like a forever wait:nope:


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Cassie awesome news on your scan.

Ash they test me every 4 days for HCG and while the numbers seem ok for this stage of the process I think the nurse just really put me off by saying a couple of things to me that made me feel like this was going to end in mc. In any case I get tested on Monday again and hopefully they will book my scan which will be mor important thank any more hcg readings. And if not well that's what's meant to be and I'll just jave to deal with it! 

Good to hear everyone's progress though :)

Danser so sorry about your embies. All that time and effort... :(


----------



## tinadecember

exciting times ahead for lots of ladies in this thread!!

Almost, sending you all the luck in the world for your transfer. I personally never had valium though I definitely would have if it was offered to me haha! 

Kat_F, I agree with Ash, I think sometimes we can over analyse figures and numbers and what everything should be to be considered perfect but we must remember that we aren't all the same! As long as your 2nd beta doubled from your first and you're not having any bleeding then I really wouldn't worry. I think your bubba is snuggled in just fine.

AFM - I had a call back from the hospital, just have to wait now on a follow up appointment with my consultant to see what he suggests next. I have done a lot of research this morning on endo scratching and I think it's definitely something I will go for with this next round. It can't hurt anyway can it! We will probably be looking at April time now when we next transfer 

xx


----------



## almosthere

Woke up an hour earlier than planned can't sleep! Relaxing until my transfer. 

Tina I think the endo scratch sounds like a great idea. Good luck with your upcoming consult. 

Cassie beautiful scan!

Best of luck with your appt Kate

Sorry if I missed anyone I'm like half asleep haha.


----------



## KatO79

*tina* hope the endo scratch helps you with your next IVF round :dust:

*almost* good luck yet again, FXed for you :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies just my luck I haven't felt well since getting out of bed chills crampy slight naseau and bloating hope I'll be okay for transfer money fever so I think I'll be okay just poor luck with my health today


----------



## danser55

so 2 embryos are growing & doing well, the other one not quite but the lab is not giving up on it and neither are we! So we will see. I am also on another TTC forum so I forget sometimes where I give updates. It looks like on Sunday they will take another look at day 5 and do biopsies.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies so first off I'm officially puppo however out of my two embryos one did not make it so they had to thaw a second it was a 45 min delay today too so I peed a tiny bit like 5 times but they said I had the best full bladder of the day and I had a AB embryo full blast so that's good news. I cried right after transfer because it was happy and sad as we lost our only other embryo I wasn't expecting to hear that news so I pray so badly that this works.


----------



## Elz

Congrats for being PUPO almost! Looking forward to your OTD!! I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

danser - I'll keep my fingers crossed that all 4 make it! You never know, slower growing embies can catch up. You might be surprised.

almost - yay for being PUPO! When is your OTD? I'm so sorry the other didn't make the thaw but we transferred a 3ab and we're pregnant so you have a good shot!

AFM - I woke up in a panic this morning that this pregnancy was going to end badly ... ugh. This is horrible. I went to a knitting/crocheting convention with one of my friends which was great but I had to leave early because my back started hurting. I don't know if it was because of the pregnancy or what but it was in the lower back and I just had to leave. I couldn't help myself so I stopped at target on the way home to grab another pack of pregnancy tests. My husband will not be thrilled but I'm happy to say that the line came up immediately and it wayyyy darker than the control line. I know I've gone insane but I just want this baby so bad ... and it is very stressful.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks they said we have a XBAB.

ASH I can't even tell you how many times so poasibky in the first month just to be safe if it makes you feel better then pee away it worked for me haha.


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats almost on being PUPO !!!

Ash, I think that completely normal, especially after trying for so hard and so long! Just be kind to yourself, and try to stay positive! I would say poas as often as you feel necessary!


----------



## ashknowsbest

froggy and almost - thank for your enabling my craziness :haha: I feel the same though, if it puts my mind at ease then it's worth the $20.

almost, also what's a XBAB?


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies so first off I'm officially puppo however out of my two embryos one did not make it so they had to thaw a second it was a 45 min delay today too so I peed a tiny bit like 5 times but they said I had the best full bladder of the day and I had a AB embryo full blast so that's good news. I cried right after transfer because it was happy and sad as we lost our only other embryo I wasn't expecting to hear that news so I pray so badly that this works.

Yay congrats for being PUPO


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies so first off I'm officially puppo however out of my two embryos one did not make it so they had to thaw a second it was a 45 min delay today too so I peed a tiny bit like 5 times but they said I had the best full bladder of the day and I had a AB embryo full blast so that's good news. I cried right after transfer because it was happy and sad as we lost our only other embryo I wasn't expecting to hear that news so I pray so badly that this works.

Congrats on being PUPO almost:happydance: Sorry that one didn't make it though but here's hoping at least one sticks :dust:



ashknowsbest said:


> AFM - I woke up in a panic this morning that this pregnancy was going to end badly ... ugh. This is horrible. I went to a knitting/crocheting convention with one of my friends which was great but I had to leave early because my back started hurting. I don't know if it was because of the pregnancy or what but it was in the lower back and I just had to leave. I couldn't help myself so I stopped at target on the way home to grab another pack of pregnancy tests. My husband will not be thrilled but I'm happy to say that the line came up immediately and it wayyyy darker than the control line. I know I've gone insane but I just want this baby so bad ... and it is very stressful.

Awww ash I feel the same way sometimes, I seem to panic a bit if any symptoms change a bit, like if my breasts are a bit less sore then they were the day before which is a bit silly. My biggest stress is no morning sickness yet:wacko: I've avoided buying HPTs because I feel that it may stress me more out and may end up being something else I can obsess about. The 1st tri is a really nervous time as our risk of mc is at it's highest right now and I know how you feel. Hopefully these beans *are* our take home babies and we'll be laughing about this 1 year from now :hugs:

AFM yeah, trying not to obsess over any slight changes in symptoms and my lack of MS which isn't working out too well :dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

KatO - sounds just like me! If my boobs aren't sore I'm freaking out. I'm not so worried about the lack of nausea yet only because it's still really early for me but a part of me is hoping I won't have to deal with that part of the symptoms. :haha: I did have a little bit of an aversion to eggs ... made me want to gag. And my gag reflex is really sensitive right now but ... yeah whenever symptoms go away I'm freaking out. When do you have your scan?


----------



## MissCassie

almosthere said:


> Thanks ladies just my luck I haven't felt well since getting out of bed chills crampy slight naseau and bloating hope I'll be okay for transfer money fever so I think I'll be okay just poor luck with my health today

You will be fine :) when i did my transfer i was really sick with the flu and they were still able to transferr both my embies.

Hope you start feeling better soon :)


----------



## almosthere

Thanks misscassie I'm starting to think my nerves made me sick haha I feel better now. I took a Valium before transfer but since they ran 45 mins late it started to wear off after the first hour.

ASH a XBAB must mean expanded blast grade ab 

Preggo ladies with little symptoms I hardly had any in the beginning don't worry when you feel normal!


----------



## MissCassie

KatO79 said:


> MissCassie wow so glad to hear your scan went well:happydance: I wish the hospital also would scan me at 6 weeks, might help lessen some of my worrying and help stop me reading into my symptoms so much since some days I almost convince myself I'm about to mc despite the fact there's no bleeding or really bad cramping:dohh: Unfortunately my 1st scan is on March 2nd and it seems like a forever wait:nope:


Thank you :) the last 2 weeks have gone so slowly lol.. 
Maybe you could go for a private scan? Before your scan at the hospital to ease your mind abit?


----------



## KatO79

ashknowsbest said:


> KatO - sounds just like me! If my boobs aren't sore I'm freaking out. I'm not so worried about the lack of nausea yet only because it's still really early for me but a part of me is hoping I won't have to deal with that part of the symptoms. :haha: I did have a little bit of an aversion to eggs ... made me want to gag. And my gag reflex is really sensitive right now but ... yeah whenever symptoms go away I'm freaking out. When do you have your scan?

Yeah I think MS that early is definitely not within the norm although I've heard of a few that did start that early. 

March 2nd which is still over a week away :nope: 




MissCassie said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> MissCassie wow so glad to hear your scan went well:happydance: I wish the hospital also would scan me at 6 weeks, might help lessen some of my worrying and help stop me reading into my symptoms so much since some days I almost convince myself I'm about to mc despite the fact there's no bleeding or really bad cramping:dohh: Unfortunately my 1st scan is on March 2nd and it seems like a forever wait:nope:
> 
> 
> Thank you :) the last 2 weeks have gone so slowly lol..
> Maybe you could go for a private scan? Before your scan at the hospital to ease your mind abit?Click to expand...

Unfortunately I don't think you can get one here since hospitals are public, it's Denmark after all. I think pretty much everything in health care is public here. My only option would probably be to contact my GP but he's an arrogant jerk and would most likely tell me I should just wait until the 8 week scan I've been offered anyway, maybe even with a few choice words on I'm a bit nuts or something. So glad we'll be moving in April so I get a new GP!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies had the freakish nightmare I think it was early this am because I remember it so well it was horrid I think affects from the Valium.


----------



## danser55

So it looks like one of the embryos arrested at day 3, but I was told this morning I have 2 good, perfect 7 & 8 cell embryos still growing.


----------



## almosthere

Danser good luck with the two left!

AFM I am super bloated and you can see it. Im only 1dp5dt and on crinone so wondering if it's a symptom kicking in from the crinone that's I've been on for 4 days now or if it's normal after transfer or if some implantation went on already. I did have an expanded blast so I'm hoping it's why I'm bloated.


----------



## KatO79

danser55 said:


> So it looks like one of the embryos arrested at day 3, but I was told this morning I have 2 good, perfect 7 & 8 cell embryos still growing.

FXed for your 2 embies :dust:



almosthere said:


> AFM I am super bloated and you can see it. Im only 1dp5dt and on crinone so wondering if it's a symptom kicking in from the crinone that's I've been on for 4 days now or if it's normal after transfer or if some implantation went on already. I did have an expanded blast so I'm hoping it's why I'm bloated.

Hmmm I don't remember being bloated on Crinone or after ET but maybe it just wasn't very noticeable:shrug: FXed your embie is implanting :dust:


----------



## Kat_F

Almost I have been having crazy dreams too.. crinone made me a bit bloated too but fx for your embie beginning its implantation journey making you bloated :)

Danser that's great news you have two embies kicking along at 7 &8 cells... very promising. Do you wait until they're blasts for ET?


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies and for those talking about early ms I had a gag reflex when brushing my teeth very early then when I got my bfp it went away then came back just as naseau and gagging if I didn't have a snack. I actually had two sips of water last night in bed and felt a little naseaus from it I also had another crazy vivid dream last night but I have those now and then amyways.


----------



## almosthere

Katf gl with your bw tomorrow.


----------



## miranda007

Hey!! This thread moves quickly. Almost congrats on being pupo and I'm so sorry your little ember didn't survive the thaw. 

Miss Cassie congrats on hearing the heartbeat. Are you having twins? You didn't put plural for heartbeats so just wondering. Yep so wish I did a 6 week scan. Kat79 I'm with you - ours is another week - dying!


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Yep so wish I did a 6 week scan. Kat79 I'm with you - ours is another week - dying!

Yep feeling the same :wacko: Here's hoping both our scans are soon here and we both get really good news:flower:

AFM been feeling a bit queasy today. Had a huge dinner last night (DH and I went out for dinner and then saw "Brooklyn") so slept a bit in and was a bit late on getting breakfast. I was starting to feel a bit nauseous and had slight feelings like I wanted to throw up but it helped once I got my All Bran down:thumbup: The queasiness seems to be on and off today. Wondering if MS is starting to creep in on me:winkwink:


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx almost that the little bean is sticking!!! 

Kat079 sorry about the start of ms, but at least you know that things are progressing in there!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Danser will they call you tomorrow with your results? 

Afm I have my lining check tomorrow, and I'm so excited! Today I put on another patch, so I'm up to 3!!:wacko: but I'm only 11 days away from transfer:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## danser55

froggyfrog said:


> Danser will they call you tomorrow with your results?
> 
> Afm I have my lining check tomorrow, and I'm so excited! Today I put on another patch, so I'm up to 3!!:wacko: but I'm only 11 days away from transfer:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yes I will get a call tomorrow with how the two embryos are growing on day 5.

Yay for being so close to transfer!


----------



## danser55

Kat_F said:


> Almost I have been having crazy dreams too.. crinone made me a bit bloated too but fx for your embie beginning its implantation journey making you bloated :)
> 
> Danser that's great news you have two embies kicking along at 7 &8 cells... very promising. Do you wait until they're blasts for ET?

We are doing PGS, so they need to wait until day 5 to biopsy and it will be an FET. Since we don't have many embryos for PGS testing we are probably doing another round of stims to get more embryos to send off for PGS testing.


----------



## ashknowsbest

froggy - Your transfer is coming up soon! Yay! I feel like the time is going so slow. I want March 3rd to get here so bad. Good luck at your lining check tomorrow! 

katO- I wish I had some morning sickness going on. I am still feeling cramping here and there. I need to calm down. :haha: Since my embryos were CCS tested my doctor gave me a 5% chance of anything going wrong now that they implanted but it still freaks me out. 5% is still a chance. Ugh, the ultra sound could not get here any faster.


----------



## KatO79

froggyfrog said:


> Fx almost that the little bean is sticking!!!
> 
> Kat079 sorry about the start of ms, but at least you know that things are progressing in there!!!

Too true:winkwink: Here's hoping I'm soon sick to my stomach:haha:

FXed for your check tomorrow!




ashknowsbest said:


> katO- I wish I had some morning sickness going on. I am still feeling cramping here and there. I need to calm down. :haha: Since my embryos were CCS tested my doctor gave me a 5% chance of anything going wrong now that they implanted but it still freaks me out. 5% is still a chance. Ugh, the ultra sound could not get here any faster.

I'm also 6w4d along today:winkwink: I've heard that for most it hits them between 6-8 weeks so there's still time for you to also experience it :haha: Yep 5% is actually low when you think about it but you always fear being one of the unlucky, I'm with you there (my embie wasn't tested so my fears are really up there despite the fact it was a top grade embie):wacko: I hear you on that u/s, here's hoping time flies for us both and we get great news :flower:


----------



## almosthere

So close to being pupo froggyfrog eeek!

Bloating again today crampy stomach my uterus feels normal hmm


----------



## miranda007

kat79 - don't worry about your environment being untested. Most of the times they don't implant if there's anything wrong. So the fact that it did implant is a really really good sign. And the fact it made it to day 5 in the blastocyst stage and it was a top grade one. Try to put it out of your mind. 
We have the foetal DNA test at 10 weeks here. Or it might be called a NTL scan. It's a blood test and it gives you 99% certainty everything is ok. 

We're tossing up whether to do that - the geneticist guy who called with our PRe genetic screening results said that gives you 95% and if you any that extra bit to 99% certainty then get the test. Ahh it's $500 or something. We haven't decided whether to get it done. I'm leaning towards yes because I want to know - not that I'd know what to do if anything showed up. But I'd want to be prepared.

I'm feeling 2% queasy. At night I make myself a peppermint tea with grated ginger and before I get up in the morning drink that (yeah it's cold) and chew on the bits of ginger. It seems to help. I've heard crackers before you get up (ie stay horizontal) is good too.


----------



## almosthere

Saltines helped me had them by my bed your cold tea sounds lovely I love ginger. I'm going crazy wanting to test but its only 7dpo i have none in ny house for this teason haha but feel like it didnt work I think I might test we'd then again Friday and Sunday beta is next Monday


----------



## Pkuser

MissCassie said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I know its early but thought i could start a group for all the ladies doing IVF/ FET next year.
> 
> I i have my appointment for the 14th Jan to hopefully get my FET underway.
> 
> Hoping to get a very sticky bean!

I just did my egg retrival just yesterday . Retrieved 17 eggs out of which 11 were mature, only 3 eggs fertilized today. Lab did ICSI on the eggs and only 3 survived. I am really devastated. This is my 2nd IVF cycle.lab says that the other 8 eggs might be a slow starters. Has it happened to anyone and that fertilization happened little later and made it to the day 3?

I am keeping my fingers crossed. This process is so draining emotionally and financially. We wanted to get Pgd done on our fertilized eggs. Nothing goes according to plan. Don't know what to do now.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> kat79 - don't worry about your environment being untested. Most of the times they don't implant if there's anything wrong. So the fact that it did implant is a really really good sign. And the fact it made it to day 5 in the blastocyst stage and it was a top grade one. Try to put it out of your mind.
> We have the foetal DNA test at 10 weeks here. Or it might be called a NTL scan. It's a blood test and it gives you 99% certainty everything is ok.
> 
> We're tossing up whether to do that - the geneticist guy who called with our PRe genetic screening results said that gives you 95% and if you any that extra bit to 99% certainty then get the test. Ahh it's $500 or something. We haven't decided whether to get it done. I'm leaning towards yes because I want to know - not that I'd know what to do if anything showed up. But I'd want to be prepared.
> 
> I'm feeling 2% queasy. At night I make myself a peppermint tea with grated ginger and before I get up in the morning drink that (yeah it's cold) and chew on the bits of ginger. It seems to help. I've heard crackers before you get up (ie stay horizontal) is good too.


I didn't have a day 5 put back in, it was a day 2 since the hospital says it gives a higher implantation success :nope:

I don't know if they offer genetic testing here and if they do, it's probably super expensive since things are generally expensive here and then there's a *huge* tax as well. They do offer a couple of other types of scans (for free) to see if the feotus looks healthy or not (won't be signing up for them though until after the 8 week scan since there's no point on the off chance this embie isn't viable) but other than that I have no idea:shrug:

BTW you may want to be careful how much ginger you consume. I've read that it can potentially cause mc if you take too much over a period of time :wacko: Just a heads up as I'm assuming you're not using much in the tea so probably not a problem but worth keeping in the back of your mind. I think there are also other spices we have to be careful with, just can't remember what they are ATM:shrug:


----------



## miranda007

Oh shit thanks Kat79! I didn't think about it being bad - I grate a bit in my tea and eat it - not too much though I'm sure it's been fine. Yikes will stop that and just drink the liquid. 
Someone told me today green apples make a difference. There's something in it I think it's called leptin. Anyway I got some today.

It's a nervous wait isn't it?! just with everything. It's nice a lot of people are in the same boat on here.


----------



## Kat_F

Almost.. count down 'till the beta now! I have everything crossed for you.

Froggie your time soon for the transfer, that has taken ages but come around quick does that make sense?

Kat079 glad to hear you have some ms symptoms, must mean all is well.

miranda sounds as though you're progressing along well you must be thrilled.

Miss Cassie, hope all is still well with you :)

My bw today - hcg has risen, to 6926 which they said would have liked to see higher, however my progesterone is 180 which was great, and I am going for an ultrasound on Thursday morning to get a peek at what's going on.. There is hope. I am looking forward to seeing what is going on!


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Oh shit thanks Kat79! I didn't think about it being bad - I grate a bit in my tea and eat it - not too much though I'm sure it's been fine. Yikes will stop that and just drink the liquid.
> Someone told me today green apples make a difference. There's something in it I think it's called leptin. Anyway I got some today.
> 
> It's a nervous wait isn't it?! just with everything. It's nice a lot of people are in the same boat on here.


It probably is, just a heads up. I read about a woman that was advised to take ginger pills plus to suck on ginger candy when she felt sick and she ended up mc'ing after a few weeks. I do think you need to take a large amount for a longer period of time though before there's any danger! I stupidly drink a small amount of this ginger soda that was a bit on the strong side and was afraid for days I'd mc, never again! DH didn't know and now he's adamant I'm not allowed to to get ginger again:nope:

I'll have to look into the apple thing, that can't possibly do any potential damage!

Yep it sure is:wacko: I seem to be reading into too much and convince myself sometimes that I'm about to mc. I have had 0 spotting or bleeding and my cramps have only been mild so that must be a good sign. I seem to already be experiencing round ligament pain though, have been for a few days now. I was in a panic thinking I was mc'ing but nope, seems it's normal according to another BnB member that answered my thread asking about it in the pregnancy forum. I've also been experiencing dizziness BTW, seems to be gradually increasing in occurence and happens if I get up too fast or just move quickly :wacko:

*Kat_F* glad to hear things are looking ok!


----------



## tinadecember

Almost, congrats on being PUPO!!! hope those little embryos snuggle in deep and you get your BFP in a few days. 

Froggy, eeeek transfer is so close now! 

AFM - My period has gone so waiting on a follow up appointment now to discuss what happens next. I've been doing a lot of research on endo scratching and I've decided that it's definitely something that I am going to do if my consultant agrees that it is a good idea. 

Ash - You said you had endo scratching, was it with this BFP cycle? And did it hurt?

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tina- yes I did it with this cycle and I'm not going to lie, it did hurt. That being said, the procedure is pretty fast and once it's over there's no more pain.


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you for being honest Ash :D 

I have just had a call from the hospital, they have had a cancellation so have a free appointment for tomorrow at 11.30! It was either that or I'd be waiting until the end of March. My boss isn't too happy that I'm taking the afternoon off at such short notice but he will get over it! 

Today is CD6 so I am hoping that I will be able to have the endo scratch this cycle and start IVF stims next cycle 

xx


----------



## almosthere

Tina how exciting I think the scratch is a great idea!

Thanks ladies next Monday is the beta I just keep feeling like it just didn't work already bumming hope to be ok easantly surprised when I start to test we'd or Thurs not sure how early yet I'm 8dpo today.


----------



## tinadecember

Almost, try not to feel too disheartened just yet. It's still very early! I am sending you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Kat079 I gave never heard that about ginger, I only read that it's safe during pregnancy????? 

Katf your numbers seem good to me! Yay for ultrasound! 

Tina I'm glad your doing the scratch. I have heard nothing but great about it! (Besides is a little painful) 

Almosthere I don't know how your not testing already lol. I'm going to be so bad in a couple of weeks! I say start tomorrow! 

Afm just got back from my lining check, and all looks great! So I just keep following my protocol. I got my nurse to draw on Mr with a marker where dh needs to give my pio. So I have two big circles on my butt lol. She said she will call me next Wednesday with a time and then next Thursday is the big day!


----------



## Julesxo

Hi ladies, 

I have been reading your posts and am so happy to see so many of you end up with happy shiny BFPs! I think this thread might be lucky and you are all so sweet and supportive of each other so I would love to join :)

My husband was diagnosed with testicular cancer just over 1 year ago, after we had been trying to conceive for several months. He is in remission and doing great, however we were diagnosed with MFI shortly after he finished his treatment. We went through several rounds of IUI with no success last year, and started on the IVF/ICSI journey in January.

I went through one cycle and had my ER last monday. They retrieved 14 mature eggs, fertilized 12, and told us it would be a freeze all cycle as I am at risk for OHSS. 10 of our embryos made it to day 5 blastocysts and they were able to freeze them all. We are feeling incredibly grateful that our cycle was such a success so far. We have a doctors appointment tomorrow to discuss our FET protocol.

Has anyone on here gone through FET? Do you have any info on how long it takes, start until transfer? There is so much info online and it is all totally confusing and contradictory. I feel so generally confused about this next step, and waiting until tomorrow for answers honestly seems unbearable - how I ever made it through a TWW is beyond me lol.

Thanks Ladies!
Jules


----------



## ashknowsbest

jules - I've had 2 fets and mine varied in length since certain protocols just take longer than others but I think a rule of thumb timeline would be about a month and a half ... for a "normal" protocol it's normally 21 days of birth control pills or 2 weeks of lupron, then you start the estrogen and that's normally about 2 weeks and then progesterone 5 days before transfer and then transfer. Hope this helps! Good luck with your upcoming transfer.

froggy - yay for a good lining check!

For the pregnant girls in here: Are any of you having trouble staying asleep past an ungodly hour in the morning? I can't seem to sleep past 6:30 since I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## danser55

So I got a call on the embryos for day 5 there weren't enough cells to do a biopsy yet. The embryos are slow growing, hopefully there will be enough growth for them to biopsy them tomorrow. So it's possible they might not make it to day 6 for biopsy. I really just want to go home and cry.


----------



## ashknowsbest

danser - all of my embryos that I had CCS tested were slow growers and day 6 embryos and I'm pregnant with either 1 or 2 of the embryos that were day 6. I know it's hard but try to stay positive. :D


----------



## froggyfrog

:hugs: danser I'm sorry, but like ash said stay positive! I'm sure tomorrow you will get an amazing report!


----------



## danser55

ashknowsbest said:


> danser - all of my embryos that I had CCS tested were slow growers and day 6 embryos and I'm pregnant with either 1 or 2 of the embryos that were day 6. I know it's hard but try to stay positive. :D

Thank you it does give me some hope!


----------



## KatO79

froggyfrog said:


> Kat079 I gave never heard that about ginger, I only read that it's safe during pregnancy?????

I think it's safe in small doses but if you consume large doses every day for a longer time period, it seems to cause mc from what I've read. I've even read health professionals say not to consume too much.

Glad that your appointment went well and so eciting that the big day is soon here:happydance:




Julesxo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have been reading your posts and am so happy to see so many of you end up with happy shiny BFPs! I think this thread might be lucky and you are all so sweet and supportive of each other so I would love to join :)
> 
> My husband was diagnosed with testicular cancer just over 1 year ago, after we had been trying to conceive for several months. He is in remission and doing great, however we were diagnosed with MFI shortly after he finished his treatment. We went through several rounds of IUI with no success last year, and started on the IVF/ICSI journey in January.
> 
> I went through one cycle and had my ER last monday. They retrieved 14 mature eggs, fertilized 12, and told us it would be a freeze all cycle as I am at risk for OHSS. 10 of our embryos made it to day 5 blastocysts and they were able to freeze them all. We are feeling incredibly grateful that our cycle was such a success so far. We have a doctors appointment tomorrow to discuss our FET protocol.
> 
> Has anyone on here gone through FET? Do you have any info on how long it takes, start until transfer? There is so much info online and it is all totally confusing and contradictory. I feel so generally confused about this next step, and waiting until tomorrow for answers honestly seems unbearable - how I ever made it through a TWW is beyond me lol.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!
> Jules

So sorry your DH had cancer but great news he's in remission:thumbup:

Also sorry you've been through many failed IUIs, I feel you there! I went through 6 failed IUIs, all with injectables. So great that they got so many eggs and so many embies were good to freeze. 

I haven't been through FET myself as I never got any embies that were good to freeze. I had 3 embies (3 eggs retrieved) at IVF #1 but the 2 they didn't put back weren't viable for freezing and 2 embies (2 eggs retrieved) at IVF #2 where the 1 top grade embie was put back (currently about 7 weeks pregnant with that embie) and the 2nd was fragmented so they had to destroy it. But there are a number of ladies that have done FET or are in the process that I'm sure can help you.




danser55 said:


> So I got a call on the embryos for day 5 there weren't enough cells to do a biopsy yet. The embryos are slow growing, hopefully there will be enough growth for them to biopsy them tomorrow. So it's possible they might not make it to day 6 for biopsy. I really just want to go home and cry.

FXed you do have some nice embies that make it to Day 6 :dust:

AFM I had to leave at around noon to pick up DH from work (it takes 1.5 hours) so we could go to the bank to get our loan in order for buying the house and then DH had a hair cut appointment. I didn't get any lunch and now that I'm starving I'm feeling sick. I guess if there's a next time we should have some crackers or something so I at least won't go with an empty stomach.


----------



## almosthere

Jules sorry to hear about your husbands cancer but glad he is doing well now. My husband has mfi and we jut did a natural fet so just baby asprin and crinone. We of course used the batch from our fresh with ivf with icsi. Good luck to you! Ash idk if I'm prrlegnant yet but have had much trouble sleeping past early morning sometimes I'll wake up in the middle of the night and I'm having crazy dreams still 3 and counting haha.


----------



## almosthere

Oh and Jules my process was just. month long since all natural cycle regarding meds


----------



## froggyfrog

Jules, we did our ivf icsi cycle in feb and did a freeze all . We started our fet cycle in January, cd21 was Jan 28th and thats whend i staryed lupron. And I'm doing my transfer next Thursday March 3rd. I tried to Google many times what kind of time line I was going to have, and it seems that every dr and every case is different because I couldn't find any answers!


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog glad all is going well!


----------



## miranda007

i second what Froggy said - Almost you have more will power than me not testing. I had 0 symptoms (other than stress it didn't work!!) I can't wait for u and everything crossed! 

Ash - I could sleep in forever if I could. Well at least till 9/9.30! We have a school across the road so that usually wakes us up if we sleep in. At the moment we wake up about 7.45am and have been going for a walk. Actually i feel a little queasy but can do it if I have a cup of peppermint tea first. Actually I've been waking up 1 or 2 times to pee in the middle of the night - which is a pain. Trying to drink loads of water but might need to stop earlier at night. Poor husband is the worst sleeper. 

Julie's - holly crap 10 frozen that's amazing!! I did a natural cycle because we had male factor and they tracked my cycle to know when I ovulated then 5 days later put the embryo in. 

Danser - I really hope you've got good news tomorrow. I'm sure you do! 

Kat79 - can't thank you enough I was definitely grating a lot of fresh ginger in my tea and chewing on it! No longer! Trying the apples thing tonight. I'm not too bad I just need to eat every two hours some fruit or something. My husband keeps telling me the same - you haven't bleed it's a good sign. And then he reminds me that stress is probably worse than any of the stuff I'm worrying about. Which is probably true. We've been doing this Headspace app (like a meditation thing) It sounds all very hippy but I find it quiet nice to listen too and helps my mind not worry. 

Froggy - nearly pupo I can't wait for u!!


----------



## almosthere

Oh man I caved bahahahaa I really wanted to wait until tomorrow it was a bfn I know it's early though so still feel like I have a chance.

Crinone question I use the vaginal cream and I asked my nurse she said it's okay to clean out TMI alert clumps but I was wondering should I not be cleaning near cervix I don't sweep near rite but I can just manage to touch the tip it's soft high but open still. I don't want to cause a misscaraige by accident by irritating my cervix but no idea how deep to clean I've done this just. couple times since after transfer in the shower.


----------



## Kat_F

Almost i was told not to clean out the crinone it should build up because it slowly releases progesterone and if you clean it out the progesterone goes too. It is disgusting stuff but it's essential to hold that bean in there and keep af away x


----------



## tinadecember

Jules, welcome to the thread, this is certainly a lucky thread and the girls are all amazing support. 

I have just finished a FET cycle though mine was a natural cycle so it was literally over within a few weeks. 10 blastocysts is amazing!!! I should think you will definitely have your take home baby amongst those. 

Danser, I am thinking of you and hope those embies have grown some more today! 

AFM - Have my follow up appointment this morning, definitely want to do the scratch though it is going to cost a further £200. Hoping we can go ahead with it in a couple of weeks time. 

xx


----------



## MissCassie

almosthere said:


> Oh man I caved bahahahaa I really wanted to wait until tomorrow it was a bfn I know it's early though so still feel like I have a chance.
> 
> Crinone question I use the vaginal cream and I asked my nurse she said it's okay to clean out TMI alert clumps but I was wondering should I not be cleaning near cervix I don't sweep near rite but I can just manage to touch the tip it's soft high but open still. I don't want to cause a misscaraige by accident by irritating my cervix but no idea how deep to clean I've done this just. couple times since after transfer in the shower.

Crinone will come out by itself, i hate the stuff been on it since the 15th jan lol 

Some days youll probably see a clump come out when you wipe.. which is so gross when you're already feeling sick haha


----------



## KatO79

So strange because when I was taking Crinone I was told by my RE to do a clean out every 3-4 days:shrug: She told me to do it right before inserting the dose for that morning. When I did my clean outs, I'd also get all the gel that was clumped along the outer side of the cervix since that's where it collects most. Definitely don't stick your finger in the cervix opening but it's certainly ok to take what's collected around the outer edge if you get what I mean.

*miranda* no problem:flower: Your DH is probably right, I try to remind myself that as long as there's no red bleeding and/or really bad cramping that things are most likely fine in there but it can be hard! Especially since I'm experiencing round ligament pain:wacko: But I think I'm gradually finding out that these pains are normal and none of it indicate impending mc or it'd have happened by now.

*ash* I think I do experience days like that although they seem to mostly happen if I've had a little nap during the day. But even when I haven't had a nap I do still get up earlier than normal.


----------



## almosthere

Tested this am on a dollar store cheapie bfn done testing until 12dpo I think


----------



## Kat_F

Still early almost got everything crossed for you.

Kat0 maybe things have changed with crinone... it was 5 years ago i told my doctor i was cleaning out the crinone and he told me not to!! Anyway, i think if it's meant to happen it will happen right?

Tina lovely to hear your next plan of action and sounds very promising x


----------



## KatO79

It's still early almost so FXed :dust:

Kat_F yeah that could be:shrug: I'd think not cleaning it out once in a while though would lead to a massive build up and maybe even making it harder for the body to absorb it? I don't think the gel keeps on releasing progesterone, each dose must run out of progesterone at one point and then it's a waste to have it up there, potentially blocking for each new dose to be absorbed.


----------



## danser55

So no word yet from the lab this morning, usually when there are normal and good updates I get a call before 9am and it's 9:20 here now. So I am expecting not good news today on my two embryos.


----------



## tinadecember

Danser crossing my fingers for you! 

Girls, looking for some advice. Had my follow up this morning after my failed cycle and great news, we are starting a fresh cycle in about 3 weeks time! I'll be doing a short protocol again as he said that it worked well the first time around but this time he will increase the merional to 3 ampules rather than 2 in the hope that we get more mature eggs. One thing that did concern me though is he said he is only comfortable transferring 1 embryo. 
I've had 2 failed cycles, both with single embryo transfers and I feel that the right thing to do this time is to transfer 2. He says that I'm young (28) and could end up with twins which I said I'd be happy with but he insists that they could end up with birth defects and premature labour and there's too many problems involved. 

Surely this should be my choice? I can't even get 1 embryo to implant let alone 2! And we are paying a fortune every time we transfer so I want to do it to save money too. 

Were any of you ladies advised not to transfer 2? 

Xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

tina - I would definitely push for two given your history. Also, (no offense to you) but I think the fact that your doctor doesn't even know what quality embryos you're going to have and is already saying "No, you can only transfer one" is just ridiculous. If you were to get lower graded embryos (which I really hope is not the case) are less likely to implant so why not try two ... that's just my take on it. I would push for what you want especially since you're the one spending the money and every failure is just more money you have to fork out.


----------



## froggyfrog

I agree with ash, I would put it to him that you are the customer here, and your paying for his service, and you could find someone else who will go with your wishes


----------



## Julesxo

Thanks for the info ladies! I had my doctor's appointment this morning and she said we could get going as soon as I start my period (which is hopefully any day). We are doing 10 - 14 days estrogen patches, then 10 days of progesterone, then transfer - so just about 3 weeks from today :) I am beyond excited. I was so lost in my own excited thoughts that I ran a red light leaving my appointment! Oooooops, need to work on that.

Ash, Miranda, MissCassie KatO79, & KatF (and anyone else I missed) - so excited you are all expecting! That's so wonderful! I'm sure I will have lots of questions for you all when my time comes :)

Froggy, good luck with your transfer, that is so ridiculously soon!

Almost there when is your beta? Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Danser good luck with your embryos. It's honestly so crazy how little control we have of this process and what the result ends up being. Such a ride.

Tina, so sorry your doctor is being such an a$$. I haven't been in that situation per say, but my understanding is always that it's up to the patient to determine how many embryos to transfer up to a max of 2 (in Canada anyway).


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies I got my bfp at 12dpo so I'm keeping my head in the game!
Tina gl with your appt!


----------



## almosthere

Feeling dizzy and cramping on left side hmm


----------



## KatO79

tinadecember said:


> Girls, looking for some advice. Had my follow up this morning after my failed cycle and great news, we are starting a fresh cycle in about 3 weeks time! I'll be doing a short protocol again as he said that it worked well the first time around but this time he will increase the merional to 3 ampules rather than 2 in the hope that we get more mature eggs. One thing that did concern me though is he said he is only comfortable transferring 1 embryo.
> I've had 2 failed cycles, both with single embryo transfers and I feel that the right thing to do this time is to transfer 2. He says that I'm young (28) and could end up with twins which I said I'd be happy with but he insists that they could end up with birth defects and premature labour and there's too many problems involved.
> 
> Surely this should be my choice? I can't even get 1 embryo to implant let alone 2! And we are paying a fortune every time we transfer so I want to do it to save money too.
> 
> Were any of you ladies advised not to transfer 2?
> 
> Xx


I was. My RE said that they never put 2 back in for 2 reasons. The first was the risk of conceiving twins which they believe is a risky pregnancy since most twins are born earlier than singletons and often have health issues, at least at first. The second was that she said if they put 1 good quality embie and 1 lesser quality embie back in, the one of worse quality can affect the chances of the good one implanting and you risk _none_ implanting. Instead they aim for putting the best quality embie back in at Day 2 to increase odds of implantation. So maybe try for a 3 day embie (if you haven't already) since I know a 2 day is unusual?


----------



## almosthere

Tina I personally would try two I understand both sides twins naturally conceived or not pose risks it should be your choice.


----------



## danser55

None of my embryos made it to biopsy today, I'm so incredibly upset. I am already set to do another ER in March with stims starting around March 12th. RE is changing up my protocol a bit to twice a day injections of menopur at a slightly higher dose. I just don't feel like that is going to make any difference at all and feel so hopeless.


----------



## almosthere

Danser Did your dr mention success rates with you with the new protocol? So sorry to hear of your news.


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> Danser Did your dr mention success rates with you with the new protocol? So sorry to hear of your news.

No I have a call out to him, so that is a good question to ask.


----------



## Elz

Sorry to hear that Danser :hugs: I have everything crossed for you that your next cycle will be successful. X


----------



## ashknowsbest

danser - I'm so sorry to hear this. I know nothing I can say will make you feel better so here's a hug :hugs: and I really hope your cycle is March gives you a much better outcome.


----------



## Julesxo

Danser I am so sorry. That's honestly so unfair and heartbreaking. Try to do some nice things for yourself while you wait for the next cycle to start. xo


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh no danser, that's horrible :hugs: are you having to pay out of pocket again?


----------



## danser55

froggyfrog said:


> Oh no danser, that's horrible :hugs: are you having to pay out of pocket again?

Insurance covers our 1st 3 ER's


----------



## tinadecember

Danser, sending you the biggest hugs sweetheart. I am starting stims in March too around the same time you should be, we can be stimming buddies :) 

Kat - Thanks for your advice :) I have never done a 2 day transfer, both of my transfers were day 5 blastos so it could be something to mention. 

AFM - I spoke to my OH when he got home from work last night and he really isn't comfortable with transferring 2 embryos. I have to respect his wishes too and it should always be a joint decision. His worry is that if we did end up with twins that I would have to quit my job and it'd be too much pressure on us financially. I think we are going to stick with the one, at least my consultant will be happy. 

Almost, any more symptoms hun?

xx


----------



## miranda007

Almost.. it's still early days.. People develop the HCG at different rate.. hang in there I still have everything crossed for u.

Ok I figured out sucking on just a bit on lemons (just a small slice) and I had some lemon juice this morning has really helped me with nausea today


----------



## KatO79

So sorry danser:hugs: Maybe ask him about success rates like almost mentioned. I don't know much about genetic testing of embies so sorry if this is a stupid question but do they have to be 5-6 day embies? Try and do something nice for yourself.



tinadecember said:


> Kat - Thanks for your advice :) I have never done a 2 day transfer, both of my transfers were day 5 blastos so it could be something to mention.
> 
> AFM - I spoke to my OH when he got home from work last night and he really isn't comfortable with transferring 2 embryos. I have to respect his wishes too and it should always be a joint decision. His worry is that if we did end up with twins that I would have to quit my job and it'd be too much pressure on us financially. I think we are going to stick with the one, at least my consultant will be happy.


No problem. My clinic at the hospital does it because they believe it's best to get the embie back in the mother's body as soon as possible. They have higher success rates with it as well.

I also don't think putting 2 back in raises your chances much. I think another member once said something about it only increases by about 5%. And if my RE is to be believed, it _can_ actually decrease your chances.


----------



## MissCassie

miranda007 said:


> Almost.. it's still early days.. People develop the HCG at different rate.. hang in there I still have everything crossed for u.
> 
> Ok I figured out sucking on just a bit on lemons (just a small slice) and I had some lemon juice this morning has really helped me with nausea today

If your stuggling with morning sickness your gp or fertility specalist can prescribe you Zofran its a life saver :) ibe had to get it and its a desolvable tablet that you stick under your tounge. It takes the edge off and makes you fell a tone better


----------



## Kat_F

Almost!!!BFP!!! Congratulations xx 12dpo is a good time for bfp now on to the beta!

Tina glad it is all happening for you and it would be hard to decide one or two.. especially depending on quality..

Danser so sorry about your embies..

Jules all the best for your journey x


----------



## almosthere

No bfp for me yet soft cervix still a bit high a bit open but very soft going to keep testing until I know it's not just evap


----------



## danser55

KatO79 said:


> So sorry danser:hugs: Maybe ask him about success rates like almost mentioned. I don't know much about genetic testing of embies so sorry if this is a stupid question but do they have to be 5-6 day embies? Try and do something nice for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> tinadecember said:
> 
> 
> Kat - Thanks for your advice :) I have never done a 2 day transfer, both of my transfers were day 5 blastos so it could be something to mention.
> 
> AFM - I spoke to my OH when he got home from work last night and he really isn't comfortable with transferring 2 embryos. I have to respect his wishes too and it should always be a joint decision. His worry is that if we did end up with twins that I would have to quit my job and it'd be too much pressure on us financially. I think we are going to stick with the one, at least my consultant will be happy.
> 
> 
> No problem. My clinic at the hospital does it because they believe it's best to get the embie back in the mother's body as soon as possible. They have higher success rates with it as well.
> 
> I also don't think putting 2 back in raises your chances much. I think another member once said something about it only increases by about 5%. And if my RE is to be believed, it _can_ actually decrease your chances.Click to expand...

To biopsy for PGS my RE wants them at the blast stage


----------



## froggyfrog

Almost I would love to obsess over your tests, you should post them!!!!


----------



## danser55

So I had a long talk with my RE, I'm still getting a second opinion. I guess my concern is we didn't see much success and even after speaking with my RE we are not changing my protocol too much. It makes me a bit nervous that this too will be a failure because we are just staying with menopur and not adding any additional FSH into the mix. His rationale makes sense but I am also on another message board who are more critical of my RE's protocol. IF sucks so badly.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I was able to move my scan up 1 day! I convinced my nurse to check my HCG levels for peace of mind (I've been having a hard time being positive) and they're 18,881 so she let me move my u/s up. She said she was confident that we would see/hear what they need to on Wednesday. I'm so happy! :happydance: I know it's only 1 day but I really needed this. Not to mention I'm so happy that my 24dpo beta was 18,881.


----------



## almosthere

Omg I think I got my bfp! I thought I was crazy this am w a frer but tested tonight and after a few minutes a faint pink line on a new choice test which worked for me last pregnancy darker than this am omgsh I'm really shocked


----------



## ashknowsbest

almost - picture please?!


----------



## froggyfrog

^wss!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so super happy for you ash! That baby (ies) is sticky! !!!


----------



## almosthere

ill have to wait until dh can help i have no idea how to use his computer and my cellphone images are too big to load for some reason im taking another test when i can pee again :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm stalking waiting for your tests!


----------



## almosthere

Yup another faint pink on two other tests one is a frer and that's w a second urine sample if I wait I bet it will be darker tonight I have one cheapie left 

Ash yay for a sticky bean!


----------



## miranda007

oh Almost i'm so happy for u!!!!!!!!!! come on sticky little embie nice work

Ash.. I'm so jealous you could move it forward. My clinic only did one beta test. My first scan is Monday 29th Feb. 

Cassie.. oh thanks I'll check it out. My stomach churns at the thought of my normal green salad I have for lunch- I've had to change!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks does anyone know about restrictions? I'm an infant toddler teacher and I have to take heavy wooden chairs of a low toddler table I've been cautious all week but wonder if it's even safe I also have to get babies from cribs and pull a double stroller I'm wondering if this is not safe I've hate to have something happen to this embie. It's so weird because he or she is my son's twin technically!


----------



## ashknowsbest

almost - my doctor told me not to lift anything over 10 lbs for a while. That being said, my doctor tends to lean on the side of caution (ex: 2 days strict bed rest after transfer, no sex until 13 weeks) but that's just his recommendation. Take it or leave it. I'm happy you got a positive though and can't wait to see the test! I'm such a POAS-aholic.

miranda - the 29th is not far away now! How far along are you?


----------



## almosthere

Mine did not even mention bedrest just taking it easy at home for a day but they did mention trying not to lift but knew I had a toddler my work knew when I got pregnant right away so I might tell them so I don't risk my baby at all.


----------



## miranda007

All my Dr said after transfer was don't smoke!! I said is that it and she goes yep! I know other Dr's are a bit more cautious with the not getting too hot or exercising too hard in the wait till your first beta. Mine didn't care but I was careful anyway. 

I'll be 7 weeks on the 29th. Come on Monday. Come on..


----------



## Elz

Congrats almost!!! :hugs: See, it was a sign that we were reunited on this thread!! I'm so happy for you :happydance: x


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats almost, I hope those tests start to become darker!! 

xx


----------



## KatO79

Congrats almost H&H 9 months:happydance: As for lifting here's some advice I found from a physiotherapist:

Spoiler



> It's best not to carry heavy objects when you're pregnant, as it may cause you to strain your back and pelvis. It could also lead to problems with leaking wee, and even increase the risk of your uterus slipping into your vagina (prolapse).
> 
> Hormone changes that happen in pregnancy loosen the tough tissues (ligaments) in your joints and pelvic floor, making them more vulnerable to stress. Doing heavy lifting may significantly weaken your pelvic floor. As well as leaking wee, you may notice a dragging sensation in the area.
> 
> If you lift more than 11kg (24lb) more than 10 times a day, you are more likely to develop pelvic girdle pain. If your job involves lots of lifting heavy objects or people, ask your employer to do a risk assessment at work as soon as you find out that you are pregnant.
> 
> If you regularly lift heavy loads in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy, particularly if it's from the waist, it may increase your risk of miscarriage. Though this is less of a risk after 22 weeks of pregnancy, regular heavy lifting is still best avoided.
> 
> As your stomach expands, your centre of gravity shifts forward. This makes you more likely to be clumsier and lose your balance while lifting. As your pregnancy progresses, it's also harder to carry objects close to your body, as your bump gets in the way. If you carry something with your arms relatively outstretched, this puts a greater strain on your back.
> 
> If you really do have to lift or carry anything, hold it close to your body. Bend your knees, rather than your back, and try not to twist as you lift. Don't lift things overhead, and in your third trimester in particular, try to avoid lifting things from the floor.
> 
> Tighten your pelvic floor and gently pull your belly button in and up while you are lifting. Try to breathe normally. If you have to hold your breath to lift something, it's definitely too heavy for you.
> 
> If you have a toddler, see if he can climb on to a chair or sofa before you pick him up. Encourage older children to climb into their car seats themselves.
> 
> If you're shopping, carry a bag in each hand. Or use a rucksack, as this will help your back muscles to work better. If a load is a struggle to lift, leave it, and ask someone to help you.
> 
> You should definitely avoid lifting heavy objects in the following ways, as it increases your risk of injury:
> with one hand
> for more than eight hours in a row
> while sitting or kneeling
> in a small space, where you cant move properly
> something, or someone, that is unstable
> while you are pushing or pulling something
> using a wheelbarrow or shovel
> wearing slippery shoes
> over your head



ash so glad that it looks like your embie(s) is/are sticky! I wish they'd given me another beta test, might help ease my worry.

miranda yeah we're in the same boat - I only got the one beta as well and my scan is first on March 2nd:wacko: Needless to say that day can't come fast enough.


----------



## Kat_F

Almost propper congrats in order! Sorry about the earlier one i must have read your post wrong about bfp but now you have the real deal so that's awesome :) yay

Afm the rollercoaster continues ultrasound today showed bean small about 5 weeks size (i am 6 wks 4 days) and heartbeat slow at 96 bpm (dr said it should be 120+).
But then my blood results showed my hcg picking up and the doctor is happy with that! So I'm back for another scan next week 3 march to see if the little bean is getting stronger and heart faster.


----------



## KatO79

Kat_F said:


> Afm the rollercoaster continues ultrasound today showed bean small about 5 weeks size (i am 6 wks 4 days) and heartbeat slow at 96 bpm (dr said it should be 120+).
> But then my blood results showed my hcg picking up and the doctor is happy with that! So I'm back for another scan next week 3 march to see if the little bean is getting stronger and heart faster.


FXed for you Kat_F, I hope things look fine at the next scan:flower:

AFM DH is going to ask his boss if he can take ½ a day off so he can come to the scan with me on March 2nd, here's hoping he can. This weekend a friend of ours is coming over so we're going to end up telling her about the BFP since she knew a bit about I was doing IVF #2. She just hasn't asked how my beta went, she's pretty wrapped up with her boyfriend I think who's living with her so it's probably slipped her mind but I'm 100% sure she'll ask when she comes:wacko:


----------



## Julesxo

Almost WOOHOO! congrats! Super exciting :)


----------



## KatO79

So seems as I've started to loose my appetite:wacko: Nothing sounds good, I barely ate anything today although the fact that DH served me a *huge* portion of soup with salmon and noodles for dinner didn't help:nope: I think the only meal I managed to eat ok was breakfast which was a bowl of All-Bran. Plus I was feeling nausea this afternoon so ate almost nothing for lunch.


----------



## almosthere

Katf glad your hcg is rising so exciting!

Kat I feel full fast more than normal small frequent meals are better in pregnancy maybe for this reason and heartburn.oh

Thanks for all the help with heavy lifting my nurse called me back just said to split work with Co workers so I'm not doing it all its okay to lift 30bls as long as I've been doing it all along I think it's more of a concern with fresh ivf cycle and twisting of the ovary or if you do more activity than normal.


----------



## almosthere

And Elz I completely agree!


----------



## miranda007

KatO79 said:


> So seems as I've started to loose my appetite:wacko: Nothing sounds good, I barely ate anything today although the fact that DH served me a *huge* portion of soup with salmon and noodles for dinner didn't help:nope: I think the only meal I managed to eat ok was breakfast which was a bowl of All-Bran. Plus I was feeling nausea this afternoon so ate almost nothing for lunch.

I've found the same Kat. I was reading somewhere helps if you don't have massive meals. I've found I've been gravitating towards fruit and the sweetness from that. We're lucky it's summer here on oz and heaps of fresh fruit around. Having lemon juice with water has really helped me - sucking on slices of lemon - and green apples in little bits. I can't sit down to my massive salads anymore - I think I had some veggies the other night (didn't feel like them but ehhh ate them anyway) ad squeezed some Lemon juice on top.


----------



## miranda007

Kat - and I read somewhere fatty and spicy foods aren't so good for nausea as well.


----------



## almosthere

Does anyone else have ibs? I didn't have it with my first pregnancy but after I had gotten ibs hoping it won't be too horrible mixed with pregnancy


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat I feel full fast more than normal small frequent meals are better in pregnancy maybe for this reason and heartburn.oh
> 
> Thanks for all the help with heavy lifting my nurse called me back just said to split work with Co workers so I'm not doing it all its okay to lift 30bls as long as I've been doing it all along I think it's more of a concern with fresh ivf cycle and twisting of the ovary or if you do more activity than normal.


Yeah that's what I've read. It's just strange because I was eating pretty well until yesterday:wacko: 

Glad to hear your nurse could give you more specifics. Although I've heard you do need to be careful when lifting while pregnant as you can mc if you lift something e.g. too heavy. I've been sticking with under 10 kgs since I'm not used to heavy lifting normally.




miranda007 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> So seems as I've started to loose my appetite:wacko: Nothing sounds good, I barely ate anything today although the fact that DH served me a *huge* portion of soup with salmon and noodles for dinner didn't help:nope: I think the only meal I managed to eat ok was breakfast which was a bowl of All-Bran. Plus I was feeling nausea this afternoon so ate almost nothing for lunch.
> 
> I've found the same Kat. I was reading somewhere helps if you don't have massive meals. I've found I've been gravitating towards fruit and the sweetness from that. We're lucky it's summer here on oz and heaps of fresh fruit around. Having lemon juice with water has really helped me - sucking on slices of lemon - and green apples in little bits. I can't sit down to my massive salads anymore - I think I had some veggies the other night (didn't feel like them but ehhh ate them anyway) ad squeezed some Lemon juice on top.Click to expand...

Yep told DH he can't give me huge portions anymore so think that won't happen again. It just started yesterday so don't think he totally understood. We'll be going shopping for groceries tonight (uggh something else I haven't been able to stomach for a while now, something about seeing all that food I think) so will need to remember to buy lemons which shouldn't be a problem and green apples if we can find them (depends on which supermarket we go to this time).


----------



## almosthere

So I had a scare already last night think it's related to either my ibs or constiptation from pregnancy I had painful diahreah like cramps I dont get bad cramps like this before af so I thought I had food poisoning from a salad I had for lunch but no diahreah just backed up and slowly having little hard stools time to get some prunes haha


----------



## froggyfrog

Hope you get things moving almost!


----------



## Elz

Almost it's probably your uterus stretching and adjusting to your bean! 
We've got a blueberry on board!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
3 more days until my scan - getting excited but also nervous. I'm just hoping that everything will look OK! How is everyone? Hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## almosthere

I ended up having a little bit of TMI alert diarrhea I think it was ibs I think I was just super constipated from pregnancy and ibs. I'm feeling lots going on down there today cramping and all af as not here as it normally would be today or tomorrow so expecting extra cramps the next couple of days. Dh is at work and I have to take my son to a birthday today hope it won't be be too hectic.


----------



## almosthere

Elz I can't believe your almost 8 weeks already crazy!


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> Almost it's probably your uterus stretching and adjusting to your bean!
> We've got a blueberry on board!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 3 more days until my scan - getting excited but also nervous. I'm just hoping that everything will look OK! How is everyone? Hope you all have a great weekend x


Yep blueberry here as well:winkwink:

My scan is on Wednesday and feeling nervous and excited as well! Here's hoping both our scans look really good:flower:

AFM my weekend isn't so exciting. DH and I went out to look at tiles today for the bathroom floor in the new house since we have to change the floor out due to damaged tiles (the owner didn't buy any extras back then). Haven't bought any yet but we're getting closer to what we want and they'll definitely be light ones since the walls have white tiles. Tomorrow we may visit my toxic mother for a couple of hours and then my childish friend will come by our place. She doesn't know we got our BFP yet as she never asked how my beta went on the 5th so will be telling her tomorrow. Would've preferred it being after our scan but oh well:shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I had my first bout of nausea this morning after having an egg sandwich. I had to kick DH out of the bathroom I felt so sick! It was only for a minute or so. I've heard nausea tends to kick in around 6 weeks and I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. Right on schedule. 

I have my u/s on Wednesday and I cannot wait but I am super nervous that we may not find anything in there! I know it's ridiculous given my numbers but I'm still freaking out. DH and I are finishing packing today, we move Monday.

elz & katO - yay for blueberries! Good luck at your scans!


----------



## KatO79

ashknowsbest said:


> I had my first bout of nausea this morning after having an egg sandwich. I had to kick DH out of the bathroom I felt so sick! It was only for a minute or so. I've heard nausea tends to kick in around 6 weeks and I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. Right on schedule.
> 
> I have my u/s on Wednesday and I cannot wait but I am super nervous that we may not find anything in there! I know it's ridiculous given my numbers but I'm still freaking out. DH and I are finishing packing today, we move Monday.
> 
> elz & katO - yay for blueberries! Good luck at your scans!

I've also heard some women do get nausea with eggs. I think MS kicks in between weeks 6-8 if it does at all.

Hope your move goes well! Here's hoping they do find your sweet pea(s) and all looks well:flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

katO - I have been having an aversion to eggs since I found out I was pregnant but I had an egg sandwich yesterday that was so good so I thought I'd have one this morning and it just changed like that. So weird.


----------



## almosthere

Ash hope your ms doesn't get too crazy. I've definitely had sensitivity to smells my kitchen sink made me gag and prunes to soften my bowls made me want to gag eating them. I've been very naseaus gagging so I'm a scared I'll get bad ms in a couple weeks. With my first pregnancy I only got sick 2nd tri landing on a plane then horrid bloody nose then vomiting in the car it was hot where we went but I think it was mostly motion sickness in pregnancy.


----------



## danser55

So I am excited for the new protocol we will be doing this cycle and we got a call yesterday insurance is approving the PICSI, and PGS. Hopefully these are all good omens going into this new cycle. I stopped the lupron and am just on BCP until 3/6


----------



## Shelby73

Had fet on Thursday feb 25. Anxiously waiting for symptoms. Last time I got pregnant I am sure I felt pulling...no symptoms yet....I'm on progesterone and estrace. Will be testing on March 9. Anyone experience any symptoms this soon after transfer Nd have a bfp


----------



## almosthere

Shelby I couldn't sleep and still can't pregnnacy insomnia started right away and burping and gassy I've had both pregnancies I also felt my implantation cramping at 9dpo so 4dpt

Danser great news your insurance approved such a relief!


----------



## miranda007

Danser - fingers crossed for your new protocol..

Ash-- eek eggs. the mere thought of them churns my stomach. 

I've been having for breakfast a smoothie with frozen berries, soy milk, chia and flax seeds and putting in about a cup of spinach. I can't stomach greens (even though I try and battle through at dinner time by putting a squeeze of lemon on them) and hiding them in a smoothie I can't even taste works wonders. And the chia and flaxseeds (ground up) work wonders too for keeping everything moving. 

My ultrasound is on Monday.. COME ON MONDAY. One more darn sleep.. and the Kat you're on Wednesday.. and a few others around that time. Someone from another IVF group she didn't get a heart beat at her 7 week scan. Devastated for her.. and scared it could be me. And Oscars is Monday.. always love seeing what dresses they wear. I know it's silly but I like it!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies!! Good luck to those of you having scans over the next few days, hope everyone's blueberries are snuggled in tight! 

AFM - had our quote through the post for our next cycle. Just have to call up on CD1 to start things off which is about 2 and a half weeks away 

Xx


----------



## MissCassie

I have my next scan on thursday and ill be 8+5. Cant wait to see my little bean which is the size of a Rasberry.


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you danser and tina:flower::flower:

Here's hoping your scan looks good Cassie:thumbup:



miranda007 said:


> I've been having for breakfast a smoothie with frozen berries, soy milk, chia and flax seeds and putting in about a cup of spinach. I can't stomach greens (even though I try and battle through at dinner time by putting a squeeze of lemon on them) and hiding them in a smoothie I can't even taste works wonders. And the chia and flaxseeds (ground up) work wonders too for keeping everything moving.
> 
> My ultrasound is on Monday.. COME ON MONDAY. One more darn sleep.. and the Kat you're on Wednesday.. and a few others around that time. Someone from another IVF group she didn't get a heart beat at her 7 week scan. Devastated for her.. and scared it could be me. And Oscars is Monday.. always love seeing what dresses they wear. I know it's silly but I like it!

Sounds like a pretty good smoothie :thumbup: I have read that some get an aversion to vegetables during pregnancy. I haven't had any major issues with vegetables myself though which is probably a good thing.

Oh my so sad:( That's another reason DH is coming with me, in case it's bad news because then I wouldn't be able to drive:wacko: I nearly got into a car accident driving home right after our previous cat was put to sleep in 2012 (DH couldn't come) so bad news at the scan would probably lead to me getting into an accident:nope: But here's hoping that doesn't happen for any of us!

I normally don't really watch the Oscars myself although I'll sometimes also see some of the start to also look at dresses. I think it's partly because DH and I don't go to the movies very often since it's a bit expensive here so haven't seen many films that are nominated. I think the films we've seen recently are the new Star Wars movie and "Brooklyn." We were supposed to see "The Revenant" but went out to dinner that night and it took longer than DH expected so had to drop it. Plus I've heard of the scene with the bear and horse and being the *huge* animal lover I am, I hate watching scenes like that even though I know it isn't real. Plus the Oscars comes on late here so I'd be up all night and with the fatigue I've been having, no way I could get through that:nope: Can't record because the recording function isn't working anymore on our Blu-Ray/DVD player (Samsung crap, their TVs and mobile phones seem to work really good though :shrug:).


----------



## almosthere

Good luck at your scans ladies my beta is tomorrow nervous but excited today is the first day I'm not testing I was testing ridiculously for a whilestill in disbelief really shocked but of course so incredibly happy.:cloud9:


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck ladies with upcoming scans and betas! And I'm excited for you guys to start back up tina and danser! 

Afm last night was my first pio shot and dh did an amazing job! It doesn't hurt at all! 4 more days until transfer!


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog so close! Glad the shot didn't hurt.


----------



## Elz

Good luck for tomorrow ladies having scans/betas! 
Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend :flower: x


----------



## Shelby73

Thanks almost. Congrats on your bfp. No symptoms other than minor tinges but I am starting to think they r in my head.....

How soon after your transfer did u start poas?

Good luck to all.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I had a bleeding scare today. Filled a panty liner. I called ccrm and they told me to put a pad on and if I fill it in 2 hours to go to the emergency room. It's been an hour and there is no more blood but I am still cramping. I go in for a scan tomorrow (in between moving ... Go figure!) instead of Wednesday. Why can't anything be easy? I'm so worried now.


----------



## miranda007

oh Ash... I can only imagine how much you're worrying. Oh boy oh boy you poor thing. I have heard a bit of bleeding is common.. and it wasn't too much. When do you go into your Dr?

lol Almost I was the same I had to do a few tests to believe it! 

Froggy you're a few days off transfer! That's come around quickly.. ok maybe not for you.. but it seems like it has. So the transfer is Wednesday/Thursday for you? Are you going to go back to work or can you take it easy. I don't think it matters either way. Good to keep the mind busy.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Miranda - thank you. The cramping has stopped and I'm 30 minutes from being 2 hours with no more bleeding so I think that's a good sign maybe. I go in first thing tomorrow morning or I can go to the hospital today. When I spoke to the emergency line with my clinic they said that if I wasn't bleeding anymore that going to the hospital wasn't necessary. I might just go for peace of mind ...


----------



## almosthere

Ash I am so sorry you are going through this but that's good it stopped good luck with your scan.

Shelby I started at 8dpo and got bfp 10dpo


----------



## froggyfrog

Ash I'm sorry this is happening, but I have heard of people bleeding and everything being fine. I hope everything turns out good tomorrow! 

Thanks miranda, it has seemed to take forever until a few days ago, the last few days have gone by pretty fast so I hope they don't slow down. I'm not working right now, so hopefully that doesn't make the next few weeks go slow!


----------



## miranda007

Froggy i think the time goes slowly if you're working or not working!! But we're here. I really really hope it works out for u. Well that works well you'll be able to take it a bit easy after transfer and watch some funny movies.. Apparently it helps. I took it easy too for a few days..

We go and get the first ultrasound in a few hours. So nervous!! That 3 weeks till we found out has been really long.


----------



## almosthere

I feel like the busier you are the faster the time will go by.

Does anyone know when intercourse is okay again? I was told no sex after transfer and I think even until beta so curious alia any of you got the go after first beta although I might wait til I'm done w crinone yick.


----------



## froggyfrog

Almost, I feel the busier the better also, but we moved here right before we started treatments. And dh wanted me to stay home, and I didn't think it would be good to start a job and have to start asking to come in late and have says off. I also don't have any friends here :( so it gets pretty lonely. 

My dr said no orgasm until first ultrasound.


----------



## almosthere

Okay good to know I'm dying over here and dh keeps bugging me haha I told him I might not dtd until 2nd tri :haha:


----------



## Shelby73

Good to know, I was told day you can have sex the day after transfer but I have been doing a lot of reading and I am going to wait until I see the Dr again. 

Tonight I have been really, crazy, emotional. Upper back hurts and there was some brown tinge to my discharge (tmi). Hubby is staying positive. Tomorrow will be 4dpt so I might test....so anxious. I forgot how obsessive this 2ww was....


----------



## froggyfrog

I know, I'm NOT looking forward to abstaining for that long!


----------



## miranda007

My Dr said nothing about not having sex - only of course not to do it before FET. But after was fine. We just did other stuff mainly because with the hormones and those bloody pesscaries things it was really dry down there. 

Froggy ah I'm sure this transfer will be successful and then you'll meet lots of new Mum's when you have your baby. I'm sure there's a mother's group in your area. 

AFM we got a heartbeat.. I nearly cried.. everything looks normal so I'm happy - but it still hasn't sunk in. We've been given 3 different brochures on different tests you can have so bit confused. But I'll ask my GP.

Oh and Ash.. she asked if I had any bleeding.. and she said sometimes when it implants it causes the uterus to have a little haemorrhage (almost like a bruise) so sometimes this is what is bleeding. It's common.. When she said it I thought...ahh I'll have to tell Ash.


----------



## KatO79

almost my RE hasn't said anything but I think DTD is ok as in the pamphlet she gave us there were no restrictions regarding it. But DH and I have decided to wait until I've hit my 2nd trimester, just to be on the safe side. Not that he's much in the DTD mood these last few months anyway since the commute to his job is so long and he's so tired :nope: I'm sure things will get better when we move since we'll be _much_ closer to his job (so it'll take him max 30 minutes each way instead of 1.5 hours) and which fits closer into our plans to start DTD again when I'm in 2nd tri.



miranda007 said:


> AFM we got a heartbeat.. I nearly cried.. everything looks normal so I'm happy - but it still hasn't sunk in. We've been given 3 different brochures on different tests you can have so bit confused. But I'll ask my GP.

So happy for you miranda, here's hoping the rest of us coming up for scans have such good ones as well:happydance: I'm still super nervous about Wednesday:wacko:

AFM my childish friend came by yesterday and ended up being annoying. She was happy for us that we got our BFP but then started asking all these questions like what to eat when you're TTC, can you color your hair and why it would potentially be bad, why is caffeine bad while pregnant and TTCing, why is folic acid important, do you need a prescription to be able to buy folic acid and on and on. We were watching a movie so she kept on interrupting with all these questions and I was getting _really_ annoyed in the end (my extra hormones aren't helping either):growlmad: I don't know why she's asking because she's not planning on TTCing until 2-3 years from now (she's 3 years younger than me) since she's taking an education and hasn't been with her 10-11 years younger boyfriend very long yet (they moved in together about 5-6 months ago after having dated for only 3 months or so:wacko:). I can just see how she's going to end calling me constantly once she starts TTCing, asking me 100 questions each time and never mind when she does get pregnant, it'll be her calling me every time she feels a twinge, even if it's midnight :wacko: It's not like I don't want to answer questions and help her, it's just she has this childish, helpless way of asking things and behaving when she does and it annoys me.


----------



## MissCassie

As for dtd my fs said we are not allowed to until i reach 8.5 which is this thursday. 
I havent been able to since before my transfer so its been 6 weeks and no dtd haha my poor partner.
But im on crinone and have been for 6 weeks so the thought of dtd while using crinone is gross :sick: 




So glad your scan went well Miranda :) its absolutely amazing seeing and hearing the heartbeat best sound in the world! Should post a pic of your bean.


----------



## miranda007

Ah Kat79 I know exactly the type of person she is! they're really annoying. it's like google stuff u silly thing. A friend of mine (who lives interstate) thank god.. she asks all these questions too.. and she's trying to lose weight and drinking 2 litres of full fat milk a day. YUK! and I tried to suggest that probably doesn't help. I went travelling with her (when i lived in London) and every question was where's an ATM, where do you think the toilets are? Umm I know as much as you do dude I just got here.. You might have to gently suggest she looks up a website for those questions or a book for all those silly questions! And talking during a movie.. AHHHH that's my pet peeve! 

Weird my Dr didn't give us any DTD instructions. 

I really honestly hope everyone on here gets good news on their scans, and those about to do FET's get their BFP's soon.. and Tina and Danser doing new protocols get good news too.


----------



## tinadecember

Ash so sorry to hear that you've had a bleed, as scary as it can be it doesn't always mean bad news. Any news this morning? Sending you so much good luck and hugs 

Froggy, eeeek you're so close to transfer now! 

Miranda, amazing news from your scan :) :) 

Our doctor also didn't mention anything about refraining from sex he said we could start again straight after transfer but I decided not to because of my crazy paranoia! 

xx


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Ah Kat79 I know exactly the type of person she is! they're really annoying. it's like google stuff u silly thing. A friend of mine (who lives interstate) thank god.. she asks all these questions too.. and she's trying to lose weight and drinking 2 litres of full fat milk a day. YUK! and I tried to suggest that probably doesn't help. I went travelling with her (when i lived in London) and every question was where's an ATM, where do you think the toilets are? Umm I know as much as you do dude I just got here.. You might have to gently suggest she looks up a website for those questions or a book for all those silly questions! And talking during a movie.. AHHHH that's my pet peeve!

So you know what I mean:winkwink: Exactly but she would probably be all like "Oh but I'm so bad at Googling, can't you help me Google?" in this baby voice:dohh: She's just so completely helpless with everything, she even hoodwinked DH in to practically writing job applications for her by acting like that (although she only applied for a few months before deciding to take a 2nd education although I seriously doubt anyone will hire her when she acts the way she does). I think even with a book, she'd find a way to plague me with annoying questions :nope: Yeah it annoyed me extra she was doing the vast majority of it during the movie, I was tempted at one point to tell her to shut the f*** up so we could hear the movie:trouble: I was hoping it was going to be a more fun visit but she found a way to annoy me like crazy and even just a few days before my scan.

I know this sounds _super_ horrible but I'm hoping she can't have kids and won't be able to afford adoption:nope: I don't think that with her huge self-esteem issues (her previous boyfriend was emotionally and physically abusive and she didn't want to leave him because he was "the love of her life", he ending up leaving her:wacko:) that she'd be a good mother and she'd probably also involve her kids from a very young age in her personal and emotional issues as well. I unfortunately think she has very little understanding for the responsibility and selflessness required to raise children. Her kids would end up with severe emotional and mental issues being with her.


----------



## almosthere

Miranda amazing news!

Shelby sounds like implantation bleeding to me right on time I a implanted at 9dpo test at 12dpo I bet you'll see a bfp!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for all the dtd advice I think I want to wait at least 8 weeks to be safe but a whole tri would be great it's torture but so worth it. We did not do the dead even a few days before transfer wasn't feeling it with the crinone and all


----------



## Elz

Our clinic told us that dtd was completely safe as long as you weren't prone to bleeding afterwards, but I've told DH that I want to wait until at least the first scan before doing anything! Bless him, he's getting desperate!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ashknowsbest

I haven't gotten my blood work results back but the ultrasound showed two healthy babies with beating hearts. We couldn't hear the heartbeats but we did see the flicker and the doctor manually counted the beats and was getting approximately 2 per second so that's good. :) I am so relieved and taking it easy for the rest of the day and letting my hubby and the movers deal with the move.


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh ash what a relief! I was refreshing the page all day waiting for your update! And congrats on the twins!!!! How special! !!


----------



## almosthere

Ash how exciting congrats times 2!

AFM had my beta today and hcg is at 314.5 I think they said so excited feels more official now! I have anther beta next Monday and the Monday after that then I was supposed to have a ultrasound and bw but I'm going to be taking my son to a indoor Waterpark so I won't be going on any water slides haha dh will I'll bring a book anyway pushed the us two days late because of that.


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats almost !!! Great beta!


----------



## miranda007

I was relieved to jump back on here and read good news. Ash I'm so happy it's all ok. I hoped it would be. 

Almost - whoop whoopp!!! Good to get that beta to confirm!! Congrats!! Happy and a healthy 9 months (well 8 months because you're already a month along)


----------



## tinadecember

Ash, almost, amazing news ladies!! xx


----------



## KatO79

Great news ash, was worried but glad to hear the twins are doing well:flower:

Great beta almost:thumbup:

AFM I've been getting headaches:nope: I know I'm clear for taking e.g. acetaminophen for the pain based on what I've read over the internet (if I take it *very* sparingly) but don't dare. Are there other more natural ways of combating a headache while pregnant? Also thinking about trying Sea Bands for my nausea since it seems to work for many ladies. I was lying on the couch last night with DH and then had to get up to pee. I don't know if I also got up too quickly but felt slightly dizzy and got really bad nausea and was close to having what little dinner I could eat come up again:wacko:


----------



## Elz

Ash that's amazing news! Congrats! 
Almost yay! Glad it's finally confirmed!

So today's the day we find out if our pregnancy is viable and how many babies are in there! I'm just hoping we see at least 1 healthy baby in there! Wish me luck ladies! X


----------



## KatO79

GL Elz:flower:

I'm going in for mine tomorrow morning:wacko:


----------



## Kat_F

Ash so glad all.is well.. twins! Congrats.

Almost great beta hoping your numbers go up, up...

Froggy wow so close nearly at transfer so glad your inj went well

Kat0 not long now till scan day im sure all is well and i had some headaches a couple of weeks ago plenty of water and a walk in the fresh air.. also have felt dizziness too when getting up too quick

Elz best of luck for your scan!

Anyone i missed so sorry but everything is coming along well for this little group :)


----------



## almosthere

Elz so exciting best of luck! I'm still cautious until my scan bummed I had to push it to the 24th instead of 22nd but I'll be on a mini vacation w dh and my lo!


----------



## sekky

Congrats Ash. I'm so thrilled for you and your DH. Sorry about the bleed I know how scary they can be. I've had like 3 episodes already and they lasted a few days. I had the last episode around 16 weeks and had to be on 7 days strict bed rest but am still progressing nicely. Here is wishing you a healthy and stressfree 9 months.

Congrats to all the preggo ladies on here and all the best to those still cycling. Xoxo


----------



## Elz

One healthy bean! :cloud9: 
It still hasn't sunk in yet but DH now believes the BFPs!!! Lol we weren't able to hear the heart beat but we saw it and the Dr said everything looks great! So excited!!! X


----------



## ashknowsbest

Everyone who is having a scan soon best of luck to you! 

elz - congratulations! It is so awesome to see the baby! 

AFM - I found out this morning that we're having a boy and a girl! I am even more over the moon than I was yesterday, I can't believe it! This really is a dream come true.


----------



## KatO79

Congrats Elz and ash:flower: 

AFM my MS seems to have gone up a bit:wacko: Been having almost all day nausea today and earlier this evening had my first head-in-toilet episode. I'm hoping this is a good sign for tomorrow!


----------



## Elz

Ah Kat I know what you mean - my nausea has worsened too!! Lol luckily I haven't had a head-in-toilet episode yet though!!! Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## almosthere

Kat not fun but means a healthy pregnancy!

Elz congrats on a great scan!

Ash that's amazing ide always prefer boy girl over same less comparing and competition hopefully!

I am going crazy waiting for me scan forget about the next two betas haha I hope this month flys by. Think I'll have to tell my work sooner than later due to heavy lifting and safety reasons but trying to wait until my scan not sure of it can wait that long. I had naseau l last week but not this week makes me nervous I've lost that symptom...


----------



## miranda007

almost- it's crazy waiting for that first scan!! Good luck. I wouldn't worry (just be glad) u got sick last week and not this week! 

Kat79 and Elz I think getting their scans today. That's so exciting I so hope you have good news I'm sure you do!! 

Kat79 - oh no your first head in toilet episode! That's not good - but yeah a good sign for today!! You want to stay away completely from ginger tea don't u? I'm not putting fresh ginger in anymore (thanks again) but I've got ginger tea bags that my nutritionist said are fine to use. But understand if you don't want to go there! Lemon tea works as well - have you tried sucking on some slices of lemons? 

I did the Tracey Anderson pregnancy series last night for month two - felt a bit sick afterwards (not too bad) but sucked on some lemons and was ok. 

Ash - ohhhhhhhh that's amazing it really is. How do you know the sex so early? Did u do genetic testing of the embryos and they told you? Becaause we did that but my dr said best not to find out because if I mc then it will be too hard. She's right

If we do that 10 week foetal DNA scan we'll find out the gender. But not sure if we'll do it yet as our embryo was already screened the geneticist said 95% everything is ok - our Dr said if you want to pay to get that extra reassurance to 99% then do it. It's $500. But it could be more peace of mind.


----------



## ashknowsbest

miranda - I did do genetic testing (ccs) and they tell you after they see the heartbeat not before.


----------



## miranda007

Ahhhh right. Different places must have different rules. Bugger we did genetic screening as well so they could tell us. I really wanted to ask (only because I want to know!!) but I didn't want my Dr to think we weren't happy with either a boy or girl. We just want a baby at this point. Lol. 

I want to know because I've babysat my nephews so much (love those kids) and my sister in law said she was keeping all their stuff because we were next. But we weren't - my little sister is 3 months ahead of me and already grabbing all their baby stuff!! So if it is a boy I want to go to her - hey! You have to halve some of that stuff. But I haven't told my sister yet. I got pissed off she told me at 7 weeks on my birthday. So I'm going to wait till I'm 12 weeks to tell her. 

If it's a girl it would be great too because my husband's brother has kept all their daughters stuff.


----------



## almosthere

Miranda hopefully you can get some stuff it would help a lot!


----------



## miranda007

almosthere said:


> Miranda hopefully you can get some stuff it would help a lot!

Nearly all of our friends have kids and are in front of us.. The only (!!) advantage of being behind everyone else :) 

My mum (a sentimental hoarder) bless her - she's kept the little jumpers my grandma handknitted me and my sister. Lots of lovely dresses and things. Ahh would be so nice to be able to use them! A lot of them I remember from family photos and when I was a child xxx I was the first girl after 3 boys so there was a lot of cute stuff!


----------



## KatO79

almost here's hoping time flies for you and both your betas and scan look good:flower:

miranda yeah I'd like to stay as much away from ginger as possible. I also think DH has practically forbidden it now after the ginger drink scare :haha: Haven't tried the lemons yet. DH was supposed to try buying some lemonade yesterday but he couldn't find any because he went to a small supermarket and not a larger one that normally does have it. We have no lemons lying around either. He did get me Sea Bands and they seem to take the edge off. I think I put them on too late, hence my episode:wacko: And I'm totally with you on being happy either way, however there is a teensy tiny itty bitty part that's hoping for a girl since I had/have such a messed up mother-daughter relationship with my own toxic mother so would love to experience a healthy one. We'll see! We won't be able to "inherit" any baby stuff since my ex-SIL probably has given it all away (the girl stuff to her sister that had a daughter a few years ago) and I'm still not on speaking terms with my highly toxic brother or toxic sister so won't be getting anything from that end either (brother has 1 daughter, sister has one of each with the daughter being the eldest). I'm hoping they never find out I'm pregnant actually since I don't want them contacting my child in the future and poisoning him/her against me with all their lies:growlmad:


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from my scan and everything was looking good. Saw the heartbeat and my bean is measuring fine:cloud9: Sorry about the white paper on the right side, it's blocking my full name and social security number:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







8 ugers skanning.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats on your scans Kat079 and Elz!! Xx loved the pic Kat thank u :)

Good news on the instant pigeon pair Ash. 

Danser this month will fly by. .


----------



## Elz

KatO79 wonderful scan photo! I'd add mine except I'm not sure how to! :dohh: 
Off to the doctor's today to inform them of the pregnancy and get registered with a midwife! Exciting times!! :happydance:


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> KatO79 wonderful scan photo! I'd add mine except I'm not sure how to! :dohh:
> Off to the doctor's today to inform them of the pregnancy and get registered with a midwife! Exciting times!! :happydance:

Thanks Elz:flower: I found an instruction by another BnB member, deafgal01:



> Ok, using the advanced box, you should see a paperclip (that's for attachment). Click on that, then click on computer (where ever you put the pics at). Then choose the photo you want to upload- click upload. Then that's all you do and you click on "close" the box. That's how you upload to here - at least that's the easiest way I've found to do it... Good luck- let us know if you need further help figuring it out.

I also have to inform my GP, can first do that tomorrow as his telephone lines are only open from 8-9 AM. It loathes me to do so since he was so unhelpful and arrogant back when we got our referral though:growlmad: Luckily moving soon so will only have to deal with him until around mid-April:thumbup: Hope your appointment with your GP goes smoothly and you get a good midwife!


----------



## almosthere

Kat beautiful scan!

Hope all ladies are doing well this morning I'm off to work this week is dragging I want my next bets to keep me positive everything is going okay I think I can relax once I get my scan.


----------



## froggyfrog

Beautiful scan photo kat! 

Almost I hope this time goes by fast for you!

Elz, yay for getting registered with the midwife!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Miranda, I hope you get some hand me downs! What is Tracy Anderson? 

Afm, I'm just waiting on the phone call to tell me what time transfer is tomorrow! I can't believe I'll be pupo tomorrow!


----------



## KatO79

So exciting froggy, I'll have my FXed for you:happydance:


----------



## Elz

I have everything crossed for you froggyfrog!!
Kat I normally use my phone to browse this forum so will have to give it a go once I use my laptop! X


----------



## froggyfrog

Transfer is at noon, I have to be there at 11:30, and start Drinking 40 oz of water at 10:30


----------



## KatO79

froggyfrog said:


> Transfer is at noon, I have to be there at 11:30, and start Drinking 40 oz of water at 10:30

Good luck froggy! Be careful with the water, I managed to drink too much for both ETs and had to pee off some each time:haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

I don't know if I'm talented enough to stop once I start! Lol!


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog so excited for you baby dust comming your way!


----------



## froggyfrog

What dpt should I start testing? I'm pretty much a poas, so I'm thinking 4dp5dt. That is monday. Too soon?


----------



## almosthere

Ide say 5dp5dt of you don't want to see a bfn if you transferred more than one maybe 4dpt


----------



## Elz

I tested 4dp5dt and 6dp5dt and both were negative, got my BFP at 8dp5dt. I would give it at least a week if you don't want to see a BFN because you don't know when the embryo will implant. Best of luck for tomorrow!! :hugs: x


----------



## almosthere

True 12dpo is a good chance of seeing a bfp I forgot I got mine 2 days earlier than with my last pregnancy.


----------



## miranda007

Kat79!!!!! I'm so happy for u!!!!! Did u cry? I felt emotional. Not a massive public crier! 

Froggy yeah you'lobe pupo soon!!! Yeah I'm definitely not controlled enough to stop half way through. It doesn't need to be that full. Both times it felt I didn't have enough and it was fine. I wake up and drink heaps of water so it's hard to tell. 

Tracey Anderson has workout dvd's - you know Gwyneth paltrow's trainer. She has a pregnancy project dvd set (borrowed from a friend but it's reasonable on eBay) and there's a new dvd for each 9 months. I did it the other night it's good - not too taxing and lots of exercises to open the hips up. Arm moves and leg moves - nothing major. She usually has dance cardio but she said something doesn't feel right about jumping with a baby inside. I know some do and lots of my friends do running. My knees aren't good so I do light stuff at the gym like elliptical or stationary bike. 

I asked the body pump instructor at the gym about doing different core work and she said I've done lots of research on this trust me - some people say your abs seperate she said it's fine to do - at this stage. I asked her how she knows and she said I'm 9 weeks pregnant!! I'm so happy for her. I've got a massages off her before (as she has another business) and I was rambling on about IVF and then felt like an idiot because I sensed she didn't want to talk about and was probably going through stuff herself. and I felt really bad. 

i asked the midwife and she said everything I'm doing is fine - and closer to due date walking is good as it opens up the hips.


----------



## tinadecember

Froggy, good luck today!! hope your transfer goes as smooth as can be :D

Kat, lovely scan photo, congratulations on all being well!

xx


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all,
Unfortunately it was bad news for me today. Heartbeat has slowed to 70bpm and little embie not growing fast enough so it's a scan next Tues at my doctor then d&c prob wednesday if little heart has stopped. I wish you all the very best on your pregnancy and ttc journeys and upcoming transfers and coming bfps... we will try again later in the year but for now i will be seeking closure next week for what is a sad end to what has felt like an uphill battle since that first low beta x


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat79!!!!! I'm so happy for u!!!!! Did u cry? I felt emotional. Not a massive public crier!

Thanks miranda:flower: Nope, surprisingly not but I was super thrilled to hear that the baby is measuring fine and had a good heartbeat as I'm still scared of mc at this point. 

The next thing is getting a hold of my GP (the arrogant jerk) and figuring out where I can get my 11-13 week scan. The hospital I've been going to for my IVFs won't do it because by then we'll have moved so guess it'll be the hospital closest to where we're moving. I'm supposed to first go in and have a discussion about it all with my GP and see what he says. 




Kat_F said:


> Hi all,
> Unfortunately it was bad news for me today. Heartbeat has slowed to 70bpm and little embie not growing fast enough so it's a scan next Tues at my doctor then d&c prob wednesday if little heart has stopped. I wish you all the very best on your pregnancy and ttc journeys and upcoming transfers and coming bfps... we will try again later in the year but for now i will be seeking closure next week for what is a sad end to what has felt like an uphill battle since that first low beta x

I'm so, so sorry Kat_F:hugs: I truely hope you soon get your rainbow when you decide to try again:hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

I had my scan today at 8+5 im so inlove! 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/923/MHvozf.jpg


----------



## Elz

Kat_F so sorry to hear that honey. Thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## MissCassie

So sorry for your Loss Kat_f :hug:


----------



## tinadecember

Sending you the biggest hugs Kat_F, so sorry for your sad news 

xx


----------



## KatO79

So got a hold of my arrogant jerk of a GP via his messaging service (want to avoid conversation as much as possible) and he's sending me for blood tests which I have to get done at latest 1 week before I go in to see him :wacko: I think one of them is to do a double test that will be used with my nuchal fold scan to see the chances for Downs. Go in to see him on the 17th and am already dreading it, I just can't stand him, he's so amazingly arrogant :( I wish my clinic at the hospital was taking care of it but they discarged me after my scan yesterday. Not only that but I don't know how I'm going to get to any of the labs he mentioned I could use since I can't take the metro - got so sick to my stomach yesterday when I had to take it home after the scan because DH needed to get to work. Was so close to losing my breakfast:wacko: I'm horrible with figuring out the bus system here so would prefer to avoid them as well.


----------



## miranda007

Ah Kat how annoying!! I know what u mean you'd rather the fertility clinic was dealing with things they were so efficient. I feel the same way! 

Ohh Kat F sending support that sucks it really does and doesn't seem fair. Take all the time you need. 

Miss Cassie what you get an 8 week scan! You're so lucky! Is it because you're having twins they monitor you a bit more? 

its a pain our fertility clinic couldn't do my 7 week ultrasound because of a water leak do we had to go somewhere else. They were meant to give us advice as to whether we should get the Nuchal screen thing - because our embryo has already been screened with PGS. When my dr congratulated me (after I just found out) she said look we give you 95% all is ok with the embryo - if you want that extra bit to 99% accuracy then do it. It's $500 - which ahh more money but it's peace of mind (not that I'd know what to do) but I'd want to be prepared. Different places call it the Nuchal screen test, some place calls it the Harmony test, then there's out clinic who do it called the Genestat test (through Genea) it's all a bit confusing!


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Ah Kat how annoying!! I know what u mean you'd rather the fertility clinic was dealing with things they were so efficient. I feel the same way!
> 
> Ohh Kat F sending support that sucks it really does and doesn't seem fair. Take all the time you need.
> 
> Miss Cassie what you get an 8 week scan! You're so lucky! Is it because you're having twins they monitor you a bit more?
> 
> its a pain our fertility clinic couldn't do my 7 week ultrasound because of a water leak do we had to go somewhere else. They were meant to give us advice as to whether we should get the Nuchal screen thing - because our embryo has already been screened with PGS. When my dr congratulated me (after I just found out) she said look we give you 95% all is ok with the embryo - if you want that extra bit to 99% accuracy then do it. It's $500 - which ahh more money but it's peace of mind (not that I'd know what to do) but I'd want to be prepared. Different places call it the Nuchal screen test, some place calls it the Harmony test, then there's out clinic who do it called the Genestat test (through Genea) it's all a bit confusing!

It's also because my GP is really arrogant and will gaslight you. The refusal to help me get referred for CD3 blood test was "not his job", he didn't want to bother which is why my old IUI clinic had to step in. They were shocked at his answer. I remember he told us he could already refer us when we went in to see him after 8 months TTC. We told him we wanted to wait a bit and then I asked him to refer us after 10 months. But no, he suddenly was a stickler for rules and couldn't do it until we hit 12 months. I asked him about him saying he could refer us earlier but he completely denied it even though my DH heard the same exact thing. He's been a bit pissy with me ever since:nope: I just don't feel like I need the extra stress dealing with him :( He didn't even offer a polite congrats when I wrote him I'm pregnant.

As for the Nuchal screening seems I'm forced into it because my embie wasn't screened genetically. Luckily it's free here.


----------



## almosthere

Katf I'm so sorry for your loss.

I'm freaking out woke up who knows what time and dh had his dead weight heavy arm in my stomach and I woke up laying on my back tossed his arm off but worried it cut off blood supply i feel different I hope it's just psychological but I'm worried for my embie


----------



## Elz

I'm sure your little embie is fine almost. It's safe and protected enough in your womb, all warm and cosy enjoying daddy cuddles!! X


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so sorry katf. :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm pupo guys!! Just relaxing at home, and dh is waiting on me today!


----------



## KatO79

Congrats on being PUPO froggy, FXed your embie will be implanting very soon :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

Here it is!


----------



## Elz

Ahhh congrats on being pupo froggy! X


----------



## MissCassie

miranda007 said:


> Ah Kat how annoying!! I know what u mean you'd rather the fertility clinic was dealing with things they were so efficient. I feel the same way!
> 
> Ohh Kat F sending support that sucks it really does and doesn't seem fair. Take all the time you need.
> 
> Miss Cassie what you get an 8 week scan! You're so lucky! Is it because you're having twins they monitor you a bit more?
> 
> its a pain our fertility clinic couldn't do my 7 week ultrasound because of a water leak do we had to go somewhere else. They were meant to give us advice as to whether we should get the Nuchal screen thing - because our embryo has already been screened with PGS. When my dr congratulated me (after I just found out) she said look we give you 95% all is ok with the embryo - if you want that extra bit to 99% accuracy then do it. It's $500 - which ahh more money but it's peace of mind (not that I'd know what to do) but I'd want to be prepared. Different places call it the Nuchal screen test, some place calls it the Harmony test, then there's out clinic who do it called the Genestat test (through Genea) it's all a bit confusing!

Im not having twins, my fertility specialst just scans you every 2 weeks before you get released from the clinic :) so i had one at 6+5, 8+5 and then 10+5 which is when i get released.

I think we are doing the harmony test too! My fertility specalist highly recomended it and then you get to find out the gender earlier too! How exciting


----------



## almosthere

Congrats on being pupo froggyfrog can't wait for your beta to come! Get cozy embie!


----------



## miranda007

Miss Cassie.. ahh right your clinic is different to mine. Are you IVF Australia? That's so good you get so many scans! Lucky! We're all on our own now (with Genea)!!
Yeah the good thing about the Harmony test (or Genesyte test that Genea do) is you do get to find out the sex. I'm dying to know. We will find out but deciding on whether to tell people or keep it a secret.

Froggy. i did 5 days after transfer and it was too early. Disappointed. Then I did on day 7. (I waited a whole day 6 lol without testing) Enjoy your 'me' time xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

froggy - yay for being PUPO! In just a few days you'll be testing. So exciting!


----------



## Elz

I'm not sure if I want to find out the gender, I am just so happy that I'm finally pregnant!! I may change my mind as the pregnancy progresses though! Hehe! Can't believe it's Friday again! That means I'm 8 weeks today! :happydance: Woop woop for raspberry!! :cloud9:


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats froggy!! rest up and your test day will be here in no time at all :) 

AFM - waiting on my period to arrive and then I can call up and arrange meds to be delivered. Loads of watery CM going on so ovulation is close.. time to get BDing in the hope of a natural BFP before our fresh ICSI cycle begins 

xx


----------



## KatO79

*froggy* great pic of your embie, wish I had one of mine now:thumbup:

*Cassie* wow I wish my clinic had done that. They released me after my 8 week scan:wacko: However if I'm so incredibly unlucky that I mc, I can come back for my last free IVF. But still, would've preferred to have stayed with them until week 10, would've given the extra plus that I could avoid my jerk of a GP maybe:thumbup:

*tina* good luck this cycle and if not I hope that your ICSI works this time :dust:

As for finding out the gender, I'm planning on being Team :yellow: all the way:happydance: DH and I thought it would be fun plus we don't care very much about gender, just that this baby is healthy is the most important thing!

So told DH about our GP (reminded him of how this GP has been in the past) and he said he'll go with me on the 17th to keep me calm and more comfortable seeing the GP. I think he could hear I was on the verge of tears yesterday when I called him about it:( He said he'll just take it as a "work at home" day since the appointment is in the early afternoon. Hopefully I won't need to see a GP after this and it'll be my last time having any contact with this guy:wacko:


----------



## almosthere

Elz how exciting! Happy 8 weeks!

I feel like we have to find out the gender so we know what to do with the house set up if however have a boy we will buy a bunk bed for ds and he can sleep on the bottom until baby gets old enough for a bed and they will share a room if it's a girl I won't have room sharing so we would need separate room setup and dh will lose his office we have a small 3 bedroom and one bedroom is very tiny which is ds room now he is in a crib bed


----------



## froggyfrog

Happy 8 weeks elz! That seemed to fly by! 

We will find out the gender too. We have a ton of gender neutral stuff, but I'm just so impatient and hate surprises!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm feeling a little crampy today, it makes me wonder what's going on in there!!!


----------



## KatO79

froggyfrog said:


> I'm feeling a little crampy today, it makes me wonder what's going on in there!!!


FXed it's a good sign for you! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog sounds good for you!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Froggyfrog - with you all the way. Had ET yest of 5 day blast. L sided stabbing pain from midday and period cramps from L side of pelvis to back. I've been asked to test on the 16th but probably not going to wait that long


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh that's a very long time hopeful! 
I'll be poas On the 9th, and my beta is on the 14th!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

They seem to have given me a date 14 days from transfer which would work if I was doing an IUI again but not IVF. I'll follow your lead and keep you company.


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies :flower: how is everybody?
Hope you're all enjoying your weekend! It's Mothers Day in the UK today and it's still hard to believe that this will be my last one without a child! 
Anyway, just thought I'd pop in to see how everyone is doing! Enjoy the rest of the day! X


----------



## KatO79

Hi Elz, things are going ok with me. Been having a slight increase in MS though that seems to get worse when I haven't eaten within the last 2-3 hours:wacko: Also been super moody, especially the last few days, must be the hormones going extra crazy right now. 

Yeah it's so crazy to think about:happydance: Although in my case, Mother's Day is a bit of a sore spot for me as my toxic, highly narcissistic mother has been verbally and emotionally abusive all my life:nope: Looking forward to creating more positive and happier memories with my child though:thumbup:


----------



## miranda007

Kat79 - yep exactly the same thing happens to me it's worse if I haven't eaten anything for a few hours. If I have fruit or something it's ok. And I can't drink as much water as I could. It has to be cold and only in little bits. Before I could down while water bottles!


----------



## almosthere

Happy mothers day Elz! I am off to my 2nd beta tomorrow I'm so nervous I hope my numbers increased like they are supposed to it will be a relief to hear and a huge relief once I finally get to my ultrasound I forget is a early us transvaginal or abdominal? It's been so long I can't remember


----------



## Elz

KatO79 - sorry that you have negative feelings for mothers day but as you said, you'll be able to create your own happy memories with your gorgeous baby next year! 
With regards to MS, I think I'm one of the lucky ones! I only very occasionally have mild nausea which goes away once I eat something!
Miranda - sorry that you're suffering with MS too! Hope it gets better for you soon.
Almost - good luck for your beta! My early ultrasound was transvaginal but as this was my first I'm not sure if they're different in different areas! Sorry I'm not much help! :dohh:
X


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat79 - yep exactly the same thing happens to me it's worse if I haven't eaten anything for a few hours. If I have fruit or something it's ok. And I can't drink as much water as I could. It has to be cold and only in little bits. Before I could down while water bottles!

Yep that's what I've been doing, been eating apples for snacks. I do have issues with lunch because I've gone off bread so can't eat sandwiches anymore:nope: Water, yep it's about the same for me although it stinks because the RE recommended I drink a minimum of 2.5 liters a day:wacko: Think I've been going for 2 liters though since I can't seem to get so much in me and hope some of the rest comes from the food I eat.

DH is a bit impossible though with all the stuff I can't eat ATM. Last night he decided to make a red curry dish with salmon:wacko: Normally it's something I like and can eat if it isn't very spicy but I told him that I most likely wouldn't be able to eat that because it's spicy no matter how little you put in but he said he'd just make it less spicy. Told him I probably would have issues anyway but he insisted. Ended up getting nausea after a few bites and couldn't eat the rest even though I was pretty hungry:nope: Honestly, I don't know why he doesn't listen to me sometimes, especially while I'm pregnant:growlmad:

*almost* mine was transvaginal as well but don't know if it's a normal thing or a Danish thing:shrug: FXed for your beta!

*Elz* thanks, I'm also looking forward to it and just being the mother I lacked and so wanted all my life:hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

I have still been having on and off cramping since friday. I caved and tested thus morning even though I know it's way too early! Of course it was a bfn but I'm only 4dp5dt so I'm not thinking anything about it.


----------



## KatO79

FXed froggy, maybe test again in 2 days :dust:


----------



## Elz

Keeping my fingers crossed for you froggyfrog! I didn't get my bfp until 8dp5dt so there's still plenty of time for it to show up!! Sending babydust your way x


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog I got a bfn then too then super faint bfp at 5dp5dt in am much darker by night even that's early 12dpo is a safe bet to me.

So nurse hasn't called to say if my hcg was good or not but I checked my online portal it was 312 last Monday i accidently told u all 314 haha and this Monday it is 3909 so obviously went way up hoping that's a safe healthy number I just want to see my baby but have a beta next Monday again then the next week is ultrasound. At least I'm a week closer :)

I've hardly had naseau I had it pretty bad without vomiting week 3 then went away I was snacking on crackers and everything week 3 haha my nipple are so sore to touch and I have throw up burps yuck from eating big meals I can't help it I had this and acid reflux with my first pregnancy.hope all are well!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks about sharing your ultrasounds ladies I'm guessing it must be transvaginal for me as well I think it's easier for early pregnancy to see baby


----------



## KatO79

*almost* nausea can still make an appearance, I think mine started around week 6 and started getting bad shortly before week 8:winkwink: Have only had 2 head-in-toilet moments and one really close call though:haha: It just mostly stays at varying degrees of nausea.

Glad your HCG is going up. I can't remember but the doubling time changes over a certain number, I think around 1200 it doubles every 72-96 hours and once you hit 6000 it takes over 96 hours to double.

AFM forgot to mention we visited the in-laws this weekend and my FIL wants to guess we're having a girl :pink: after we told them we're officially Team :yellow: until the birth:winkwink: I'm thinking it's because I have MS and my MIL didn't have any with her 3 pregnancies and all 3 turned out to be boys:haha:


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Froggyfrog - I tested today also - caved this morning with FMU. BFN. Didn't say anything to DH as I felt silly as soon as I'd done it. I'm also getting intermittent cramps and back ache. Have a kind of empty feeling at the back of my throat that feels a bit like nausea/hunger. Had this with DD from 8 weeks and was intense but don't ever remember it earlier. Wonder if this is the progesterone/oestrogen?

My nipples have become darker and bigger like they were in my first pregnancy and getting breast pain with some stabbing under arms. Again, as that involved medication I don't know if this is normal or not? Common sense says if I don't have enough HCG to turn a test positive then I shouldn't feel any symptoms?

Oh and very thirsty yesterday - not so much today.

Time is crawling!


----------



## almosthere

Kat do you have a preference besides the obvious a healthy baby I want a girl but ide be happy with a boy too I have a ds there's posted and negative to both boys can have bunk beds and share room girl would have own room dh would lose his office haha


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats on your awesome betas almost! !!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hopeful, it's still early! We have plenty of time for our bfps! I know I shouldn't, but I may test again tomorrow. I only bought 3 frers, so I guess I better go buy some more!


----------



## ashknowsbest

almost - congratulations on your beta! 

froggy - I tested every single day from 4dpt :D If it helps you cope with the stress I say go for it! 

Hopeful - best of luck! 

AFM - I've been spotting off and on but I'm pretty sure it's from the suppositories. Trying to remain calm. Have had no cramping and no bright red blood so ... fx'd! My 8.5 week scan is next Wednesday. If my spotting gets any heavier I'm going to ask them if I can have a scan this Wednesday as well. If I'm willing to pay for it, why not?


----------



## miranda007

Almost congrats on your awesome beta! 

Froggy and hopeful it's early days. Lol Froggy I was standing in the chemist deciding whether to buy the 3 pack of first responses or the 7 pack (which was cheaper overall). I was standing there for a while, I swore I wasn't going to use anymore of those damn things until I knew I was pregnant - used too many when we were TTC naturally. You all have good signs though. Extra thirst is a good sign! 

Kat79 - ohhhh even the thought of red curry salmon makes my stomach churn!!! Elz mine isn't too bad and goes if I eat something - I just can't sit down to a but bowl of greens like I did before. I read somewhere spicy and fatty foods aren't good. I've noticed that if I've eaten something (even mild spicey) the next day I feel a little ehhhh worse. Mind you I think we haven't been getting into bed early enough - like 11.30Pm/12 and then up at 7.30am. But I haven't felt tired like some people. 
Weird u can't eat a sandwich anymore. I used to eat a big salad for lunch now I have to have something mild like avocado on toast or vegemite on toast. And oh I can drink water if it's cold! But I should aim for 2L - you're doing well! I usually drink loads. 

I must say I've heard those rumours of morning sickness being more if you're having a girl. I think it's an old wives tale.


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog and hopeful so excited for you both still plenty of time eeek!

Thanks ladies the beta was a huge relief since I don't have that many symptoms.

ASH since your having twins can that make spotting more common? I feel like it could and I don't blame you for wanting a scan! Ide go for it too!


----------



## almosthere

Miranda sounds like you are doing well are you having bland foods due to ms? Sorry if I missed that symptom with you so much is going on on this thread lol.


----------



## miranda007

almosthere said:


> Miranda sounds like you are doing well are you having bland foods due to ms? Sorry if I missed that symptom with you so much is going on on this thread lol.

Lol yes lots going on here! Yeah something too spicy or fried I just think eerrrr can't eat that. Or something too saucy like Thai. And I can't sit down to my whole bowl of greens like I used to. I'm going to speak to my nutritionalist (who had the same) and ask her for tips. I'm sure it will pass in a few weeks - I'm having greens in my berry smoothie in the morning so don't feel so bad. Trying not to be too hard on myself


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat do you have a preference besides the obvious a healthy baby I want a girl but ide be happy with a boy too I have a ds there's posted and negative to both boys can have bunk beds and share room girl would have own room dh would lose his office haha

If I'm completely honest I have the teeniest tiniest hope for a girl:winkwink: I think because my relationship with my toxic mother has been so horrible, I'd love to try at having a healthy, loving and respectful relationship between mother and daughter. But I'm totally happy either way since it took a little over 2 years for this bean to come:cloud9:

BTW congrats on your betas:happydance:




miranda007 said:


> Kat79 - ohhhh even the thought of red curry salmon makes my stomach churn!!! Elz mine isn't too bad and goes if I eat something - I just can't sit down to a but bowl of greens like I did before. I read somewhere spicy and fatty foods aren't good. I've noticed that if I've eaten something (even mild spicey) the next day I feel a little ehhhh worse. Mind you I think we haven't been getting into bed early enough - like 11.30Pm/12 and then up at 7.30am. But I haven't felt tired like some people.
> Weird u can't eat a sandwich anymore. I used to eat a big salad for lunch now I have to have something mild like avocado on toast or vegemite on toast. And oh I can drink water if it's cold! But I should aim for 2L - you're doing well! I usually drink loads.
> 
> I must say I've heard those rumours of morning sickness being more if you're having a girl. I think it's an old wives tale.

Yep that's what I told DH but he wouldn't believe me:dohh: I think he feels why shouldn't I be able to eat stuff I could before pregnancy. I think as to the sandwich it's the bread, every time I look at bread my body just doesn't want it:shrug: Which is why I was considering salads for lunch but it'd be a bit of a pain to make a different salad each day:nope: I seem to be tired though and normally end up taking a nap in the afternoon. I usually go to bed at latest around 11 PM (although I start yawning like crazy around 9:30-10 PM) and get up between 7 and 8 AM although I normally am already awake at 5-6 AM but try and sleep a bit more, with varying degrees of success:dohh:

It probably is. I think my FIL is figuring that since my MIL didn't have any MS with her pregnancies that were all boys, it most likely means I'm having a girl. But I guess he's not thinking that my MIL may not have had any MS if she ever had gotten pregnant with a girl for all we know and we're 2 different women so pregnancy most likely affects us differently. I know my MIL told me that I probably wasn't feeling much so early on and was surprised when I told her I've been having slight cramps on and off, been feeling round ligament pain ect. But oh well, FIL does have a 50/50 chance of being right anyway:haha: I just hope that he's not hoping too much for it in case it ends up being a boy though:wacko:


----------



## Elz

Miranda - all your talk about a big bowl of greens made me crave a salad!! &#128514; Haha! So that's what I made myself for my mid-morning snack!!! I'm glad I'm craving healthy food. It's quite obvious I'm pregnant because I would never choose salad over anything before! Lol 
So I just had a call from my midwife and my first appointment is booked for next Monday! Starting to feel real now :cloud9:


----------



## KatO79

I'm the same way Elz, I can only eat healthy food, started even before my beta:winkwink: One of the very few exceptions seem to be french fries for some reason:shrug: Yay so exciting, hope it goes well!

AFM my blood test went fine, they took 4-5 vials I think. Will get the results at my GPs next Friday. So glad DH is coming with me, I just wouldn't feel comfortable seeing the GP alone. Had some MS while waiting and during the actual blood test but hurried home and took a small glass of lemonade - it seems to help for a while at least:thumbup:


----------



## Elz

Omg me too! Salty French fries!! Hehe 
Glad your blood test went well X


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Day 5 post transfer. A few left sided cramps and a horrible headache. Sinuses all prickly and horrible. Boobs sore. Feel kinda normal apart from that. Forgot to test with FMU so I just did a test on return with dilute urine - I see a line but can't get my camera to capture it and think I maybe crazy! :s eek!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## danser55

Hopeful27yrs said:


> What do you think?

I don't see a line but my eyes aren't greatest. I feel like I always see a line with wondfos.


----------



## danser55

I stopped BCP on Sunday and already I was spotting yesterday today is CD1. Last IVF I stopped BCP on a Sunday and CD1 didn't occur until that Friday night/Saturday. I think at least to me further proof the Lupron was a bit too suppressive for me. We will see, I'm so excited for this new IVF cycle and protocol.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopeful - I think I see something! Will you test tomorrow?

Danser - good luck with this cycle! Hope it turns out way better than the last!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hopeful I think that I see a little line! Fx for you, Afm still bfn this morning, 5dp5dt so hoping it's still early. I went and bought another box of frers this morning so I can test the rest of the week! I have never bee this much of a poas addict!! LOL!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Froggy - it is still early, best of luck!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Froggyfrog - don't blame you with the FRER habit! I need to buy more but afraid to tell my husband i've nearly exhausted the supply he got :s - are you going to test again tomorrow? i'm kinda committed to now!

It's really early - but got the same result with numero 1 on 9dpo (she was IUI). I couldn't capture what I was seeing on my iPhone and although it appeared straight away has dried to a very thin line. I'm cramping big time now - so much for saying I felt kinda normal! :D


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Ash - i'll be back tomorrow to update :D


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> Omg me too! Salty French fries!! Hehe
> Glad your blood test went well X

That's so crazy we have the same food tastes and weird that french fries make the cut :haha:

*Hopeful* I don't think I see anything, could still be too early? FXed :dust:

*froggy* yeah that's still pretty early, I'd probably first try again around 7dp5dt, FXed :dust:


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Thanks for squinting with me everyone. I'll keep on waiting *sigh*


----------



## froggyfrog

Hopeful, yeah I'm going to test tomorrow. I have done a lot of googling about fet bfps, and I'm not going to let bfns get me down until my beta. I told my dh about what ash told me yesterday about poas if it makes me feel better, and he agreed. So I got the green light to buy as many frers as I want with no judgment! Ha!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Haha. Yes - therapeutic POAS! I'll try and sell this to Mr Hopeful :D


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful I can definitely see a nice thick line!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

almosthere said:


> Hopeful I can definitely see a nice thick line!

thats what I could see! it was pink when test was wet. We'll see tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

So waited til DH came home and did another strip and my only CB.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

The same strip as prev...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopeful - pregnant!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

:happydance: Can't quite believe it! Thank you. Just gotta see the progression :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful another line woohoo you are Def fo preggo congrats! The photo of my first bfp you couldn't see on camera it's shocked I saw it yours is darker than my first tone was so excited for you!

AFM been having left knee pain on and off since yesterday at work and now throbbing very high up on left upper leg hope it's normal due to ligaments and joints losening


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Thank you! Will of course be testing although i'm not convinced the one step tests my DH bought are very good for this stage of things.

Im sure all you ligaments are loosening - knee pain can be referred from the hip area so you maybe getting some ligaments loosening up in the pelvis. When do you have a first scan?


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats hopeful!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Thank froggy - all my fingers are crossed for you. Looking out for your bfp! X


----------



## miranda007

froggy I really really REALLY hope you're the next person to report a BFP on here!!!! 

Kat79 and Ash (I think it was!) I'm SO jealous of you craving and being able to eat salads. I was a huge salad person before and would eat so much healthy food. Now I struggle. I'm going to talk to my nutritionalist, who had the same. She said it passed for her soon.


----------



## tinadecember

Hopeful, I definitely see a line on the clearblue! Woohoo!! 

xx


----------



## KatO79

Congrats Hopeful:happydance:



miranda007 said:


> Kat79 and Ash (I think it was!) I'm SO jealous of you craving and being able to eat salads. I was a huge salad person before and would eat so much healthy food. Now I struggle. I'm going to talk to my nutritionalist, who had the same. She said it passed for her soon.

I do still have issues with appetite as I don't eat very much. My mostly non-stop MS sees to that:dohh: I think they say around week 12-13 your appetite should be returning, at least it does for most. So guess we'll have to just wait and see. 

I wasn't as much into healthy stuff as I've been since my body went off the junk food. I've heard it can be very normal for a previously not so healthy eater to go total health nut and for the health nut to go into a junk food junkie while pregnant.


----------



## Elz

KatO79 your baby's an olive!! :happydance: 
Big disaster here today - I've ran out of salad cream!!!!! Lol
Hopeful - congrats!!


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> KatO79 your baby's an olive!! :happydance:
> Big disaster here today - I've ran out of salad cream!!!!! Lol
> Hopeful - congrats!!


Yep and my little olive seems to be giving me more MS these days:haha: Got up this morning and had another close call and a couple of times today started getting those coughing-before-losing-your-breakfast moments. At this rate, I'll soon be vomiting on a dailey basis:wacko: It's somehow comforting though, most likely means things are going well in there:winkwink: The woman that took my blood yesterday though thought that starting at 8 weeks was early to have MS :shrug:

Oh no, hope you manage to get some more:haha: Maybe chase your DH after some:haha: Hope your little raspberry is doing well:flower:


----------



## Elz

KatO79 said:


> Elz said:
> 
> 
> KatO79 your baby's an olive!! :happydance:
> Big disaster here today - I've ran out of salad cream!!!!! Lol
> Hopeful - congrats!!
> 
> 
> Yep and my little olive seems to be giving me more MS these days:haha: Got up this morning and had another close call and a couple of times today started getting those coughing-before-losing-your-breakfast moments. At this rate, I'll soon be vomiting on a dailey basis:wacko: It's somehow comforting though, most likely means things are going well in there:winkwink: The woman that took my blood yesterday though thought that starting at 8 weeks was early to have MS :shrug:
> 
> Oh no, hope you manage to get some more:haha: Maybe chase your DH after some:haha: Hope your little raspberry is doing well:flower:Click to expand...

I agree, I think I'd be more comforted if I had worse MS! :/ lol 
DH won't be back until about 8pm :dohh: 
My little raspberry is doing great as far as I know! It's true what they say that you worry from the moment you get BFP until the day you die!!! Worrying about things happening during the pregnancy then worrying about the child!! I'm trying my best to embrace the feeling and enjoy being pregnant because it is a miracle that I've gotten this far! 
Hope everyone else is OK! X


----------



## almosthere

Kat that's not early some woman get ms before they even find out they are pregnant I was naseaus at 3 weeks! I don't have it anymore IL but I had it up to week 5 now I'm so tired I can't stay up to 9pm it's crazy


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful my scan is the 24th it was 22nd but I'm on a vacation w ds and dh


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elz said:
> 
> 
> KatO79 your baby's an olive!! :happydance:
> Big disaster here today - I've ran out of salad cream!!!!! Lol
> Hopeful - congrats!!
> 
> 
> Yep and my little olive seems to be giving me more MS these days:haha: Got up this morning and had another close call and a couple of times today started getting those coughing-before-losing-your-breakfast moments. At this rate, I'll soon be vomiting on a dailey basis:wacko: It's somehow comforting though, most likely means things are going well in there:winkwink: The woman that took my blood yesterday though thought that starting at 8 weeks was early to have MS :shrug:
> 
> Oh no, hope you manage to get some more:haha: Maybe chase your DH after some:haha: Hope your little raspberry is doing well:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I think I'd be more comforted if I had worse MS! :/ lol
> DH won't be back until about 8pm :dohh:
> My little raspberry is doing great as far as I know! It's true what they say that you worry from the moment you get BFP until the day you die!!! Worrying about things happening during the pregnancy then worrying about the child!! I'm trying my best to embrace the feeling and enjoy being pregnant because it is a miracle that I've gotten this far!
> Hope everyone else is OK! XClick to expand...

There's still time, mine first started getting bad at around 8 weeks and now worse at 9 weeks:winkwink:

Oops, hope you manage to get more some other way:haha:

Yep it seems to be true although I think my worry will lessen a bit if all goes well at my next scan. Would love to know when that is so I could somewhat plan when and how to tell the rest of DH's family. Easter would've been a _great_ time to do it but I don't think we'll be getting a scan before then since I first see my GP on the 17th:nope: If we don't get the scan before then we may just end up calling people and letting them know that way plus make a FB announcement since the family won't get together again until end of April/start of May if my MIL even holds a birthday party this year and I'm not much for making an announcement at her party since I don't want to take focus away from her:dohh: I'd definitely at least ask her if it's ok and she'd probably be totally ok with it but still not much for doing it:nope:




almosthere said:


> Kat that's not early some woman get ms before they even find out they are pregnant I was naseaus at 3 weeks! I don't have it anymore IL but I had it up to week 5 now I'm so tired I can't stay up to 9pm it's crazy

No I didn't think so either but the lady taking blood said it was. I have no idea, maybe she got MS later in her pregnancies or her friends did or something:shrug: I didn't really comment on it since she was almost done taking blood anyway.


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Hope everyone is ok today. 

I got MS by 8 weeks last time but I also had a lot of reflux so wondering if that was part of the problem. Trying to keep hydrated and on top of the reflux since the start of the IVF treatments. 

Did a first response today and darker ... still in a bit of shock.


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful I have that a lot the acid reflux slow digestion throw up burps yuck no fun!


----------



## ashknowsbest

hopeful - it is shocking when you get that bfp but enjoy it! 

almost - I've had the same thing happening to me lately.

AFM - I can't wait for my scan next wednesday. Only a week away I can do it! Also, this morning I have been having the worst morning sickness thus far. I went in for blood work this morning and the lady drawing my blood has identical twins and she said her MS hit at 8 weeks exactly and didn't go away until she gave birth. Fun times. I'm getting close to 8 weeks but am really hoping I can avoid getting sick. Also, anyone get pretty bad hiccups? I've been getting them frequently now and they are awful!


----------



## almosthere

Ash I know eating too fast can cause I i love food so I eat to fast it happens to me but if your not extra speedy with eating then not sure just wait until you feel the babies get the hiccups!


----------



## miranda007

Ash I'm sure your MS won't last the whole pregnancy! It usually goes after 12 weeks for most people. I think it is different for everyone. 

Kat79 - I'm the same boat I was wanting to tell people at Easter but we won't have done the scan by then. i don't know - I don't want a huge fuss when we do. I can't put into words why. I'm over the moon just maybe I'm still getting used to the idea myself! I'm still in shock I'm actually pregnant! 

I think the mid wife said at 8/9 weeks the brain is developing and to watch over heating. It's been really hot here in Sydney I wanted to do some elliptical at the gym but our gym isn't air con so I didn't. We went for a night time walk instead. For some reason I don't feel as sick today. 

Also, I read somewhere if you're having bad MS to have your pre natal at night time and not in the morning and some people don't metabolise folic acid as well.

I'm still trying to eat veggies anf did ok last night.


----------



## KatO79

*ash* I hope your MS does start getting better at 12 weeks but I have heard some do continue until around 16 weeks:wacko: Here's hoping that doesn't happen for any of us though!

*miranda* I think avoiding a huge fuss in my DH's family will be near impossible, especially when we tell his grandmother, so don't think I'll avoid it :winkwink: I think that's probably true. We're still early in our pregnancies that it's still a bit surreal. I think once we get real baby bumps then it'll become more real for us. 

No risk of over heating here, I don't go to any gyms and it's still pretty cold here. I think walking is always good.

I think taking my prenatals at night is a bit difficult as I take 6 pills a day:wacko: There are 3 types in the brand I'm using and I have to take 2 of each every day. I honestly don't know how I'm going to fit in the extra iron you're supposed to take from week 10:wacko:

BTW I've been for the most part constipated but had the most awful bout of diarrhea yesterday evening, sorry if TMI:wacko: I honestly don't know what caused it but thinking maybe something I ate since it happened a few hours after my lunch? It made me nervous because I've read it can be a sign of MC but my MS has been getting worse and you'd think it would be getting better in that case? I had a mini freak out until DH came home and calmed me down.


----------



## miranda007

kat79.. not TMI.. lol we've said a lot on here! Don't worry it is definitely nothing to be concerned about. Pregnancy screws with your digestive system so I'm sure it's common to get constipated and/or diarrhea. To be honest I haven't been getting constipated at all, I eat chia seeds and flaxseeds every day so that really helps with that. I've eaten them for years in my smoothie or oats. My friend's nutritionalist she suggested them to her during pregnancy.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> kat79.. not TMI.. lol we've said a lot on here! Don't worry it is definitely nothing to be concerned about. Pregnancy screws with your digestive system so I'm sure it's common to get constipated and/or diarrhea. To be honest I haven't been getting constipated at all, I eat chia seeds and flaxseeds every day so that really helps with that. I've eaten them for years in my smoothie or oats. My friend's nutritionalist she suggested them to her during pregnancy.


It's just that I've mostly been constipated so the sudden diarrhea made me a bit nervous:wacko:

Wonder if I should try those seeds, I'll have to look into that:winkwink:

BTW DH and I will be going to look at tiles again for our new bathroom in our new house (since some of the ones in place are cracked and there are no extras). We got the soon to be previous owner to send us some measurements and pics so we're better able to buy tiles that will fit. Definitely going with a light color, not much for grey or black since I personally find it a bit depressing. We'll also have to buy some white paint soon so DH and some of his family members can paint the inside walls of the house before we move in. I'm thinking with all that needs to be done, we probably won't be moving in until between mid- to late-April:wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

froggy - any news?


----------



## froggyfrog

Still bfns! I didn't test this morning, because I'm going to test tonight. Only a few more days until my beta!


----------



## ashknowsbest

well best of luck, ill be waiting for good news!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thank you! I'm staying optimistic over here, but I hope I'm not being foolish!


----------



## KatO79

FXed for your beta froggy :dust: BUt here's hoping youget your BFP tonight:flower:


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog how many dpt are you now? 6 or so? Gl testing tn!

AFM I feel like crap since I woke up I went to bed at 845ish couldn't get back to sleep for an hour when I woke up around midnight then when I changed to my stomach it made me have to pee haha


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm 7dp5dt 12dpo Almost


----------



## almosthere

Haha I just edited I can't type on my phone. Okay so it's a great day to test got my first bfp with ds at 12dpo!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

All the best Froggyfrog. Thinking of you a lot. 

Hope everyone else is holding up. 

progesterone is awful isn't it? bloating and constipation started big time! :(


----------



## Elz

Thinking of you froggyfrog and crossing everything for you! X


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful yew I am counting down the days til I'm done I might just have 10 left of progesterone haha


----------



## miranda007

Ah Froggy you're only 7 days post 5 day t.. It's early days!!! I'm thinking of u!!!!!

Kat definitely try the seeds. That's why in baking if people are allergic to eggs they use a 'chia egg' or 'flax egg'.. When you add water it turns to a gel.. So it works the same in your body.. Chia seeds are good as you don't have to grind them. Flaxseeds have to be ground up - preferably fresh as the oil goes rancid pretty quickly. They say to grind and keep in the fridge for a few days.. So I don't like the store pre ground


----------



## froggyfrog

I got a "line" so light I'm not sure what it means.


----------



## almosthere

A line is a line! Still early plenty of time to darken up!


----------



## froggyfrog

Could be an evap. Not getting excited yet


----------



## tinadecember

Sending you so much luck Froggy! 

xx


----------



## KatO79

FXed *froggy* it's the start of your BFP :dust:

Thanks *miranda*, I'll have to look into where I can buy them here as I may not be able to get them in a local supermarket.

So DH arrived home too late yesterday so there was no chance of getting to the tile store at a reasonable time (maybe 10 minutes before they close) so we dropped driving there, traffic was also crazy which wasn't helping. We'll have to go in early Saturday morning now to see if we can beat the rush :dohh: We ended up just buying groceries instead since DH will be out having a couple of drinks with some of his coworkers after work today (we normally buy groceries on Fridays). Bought some pants with a stretchy waist since my own pants are getting a bit snug. Going to use them until I get larger and can better justify needing maternity stuff:winkwink:


----------



## miranda007

Ah i haven't had to buy any new stuff yet. It's summer here and I'm not in my jeans anyway - and I wear lose shorts to my work as I work for myself at the studio. I haven't tried to put on a tight dress! I feel I got bloated from all the progesterone and it just didn't go down! I swear IVF has interfered with tummy bloat. Not that I care!!!! Heck I'm pregnant now I can't complain and won't. 

I had a look on Asos there's some cheap stuff on there to get me through. I think I'll be able to borrow some stuff off friends they've used. 

Super bad day of eating today.. I was busy because we have an open day tomorrow and I just felt like a crossiant with jam.. And I had some chocolate and then in the afternoon I had two scoops of gelato because it was so hot. Think I haven't been drinking enough water. I'm going to buy some cold sparkling water that's easier to drink. Healthy food for the next few days!!

Froggy I wait eagerly for the result tmw!! It's early days! Hang in there!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Eek froggy!!! Looking forward to the update!


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! 
Sorry I disappeared for quite a while! 
So we ended up trying naturally after my ovarian drilling ... One last try in jan/Feb but were unsuccessful. 
So we started ivf stims at the end of Feb, had my egg retrieval last week and a 5 day transfer this week. 
So right now I'm 2dp5dt.
Im dying to know of this worked! 
Did anyone test out their trigger? Mine was 9 days ago and still showing up slightly on an ultra sensitive test. I can't remember how long it too to leave my body last time. 
This tww is dragging already hahaha. Does anyone have any tips for passing these days?


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

My trigger was gone before ET but can remember to hanging around with my IUIs. Cant give you any tips on the TWW except symptom spotting and POAS :D Got +ve at 5dp5dt but my OTD is 16th!! 5 days to go :) 

All the best :)


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Any symptoms of note?


----------



## Timetotry

I tested the day of transfer and had a faint line, and today it was even more faint. 
Not sure if I've had any symptoms, today my pelvis felt tight at points but I can't tell anything apart with regards to ovary healing vs uterus. 
I feel overly cautious about the stupidest things and feel guilty whenever I eat something bad. 
I just wish I knew what it was doing in there!! Did it hatch? Did it start implanting? Did it stop developing? 
This whole thing feels so surreal!


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats on your positive! 
I've read a lot of people getting positives on 5dp5dt, must be a great day!


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you *Timetotry* :dust:

*froggy* eagerly awaiting your HPT and/or beta results:happydance: Did you try an HPT again?


----------



## froggyfrog

It's still bfns over here. Beta is monday!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Sorry froggy frog. I'm quietly hopeful for you - but being in limbo is horrible still. I don't know what tests you are using but I had the Internet cheapie one step tests and they weren't showing any progression from the awful line I posted first - got quite paranoid. Ended up buying a whole bunch of first response and have pretty decent lines now. Xxx


----------



## froggyfrog

I have been using frers, it's the only test I ever use. I'm pretty sure this cycle didn't work. I was so sure this was it. I'll know for sure on monday


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

I'm sorry. Xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

froggy - I'm so sorry you're still getting BFNs. I've been there 4 times and know what you're going through. I'm holding out some hope until beta though. Until the blood test says no, you're not out. If it is negative though, know you're not alone. :hugs:


----------



## miranda007

Timetotry - i worried about what I was eating or if I ate something bad. In the end in was my husband who kept reminding me that all the Dr said was "don't smoke" - which we don't!!! If any of that other stuff mattered then they would have told us. The best thing you can try and do - and it's really hard, is try not to stress about it and keep positive. 

Froggy I'm so sorry your getting negative's.. It doesn't seem fair. I so want it to work for u.


----------



## KatO79

So sorry froggy, FXed until your beta tomorrow :dust:


----------



## MissCassie

So sorry for you bfn :( Hopefully you still get a bfp tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

Timetotry I freak out when I realized I ate something I should not have or maybe should not have had one slice of homemade pickles my mom made this past summer and although they tasted fine and weren't open until a few months ago and put in fridge I freaked about listeria I already have anxiety and having no more frosties and not a lot of money it's like this is it zika lurking nearby isn't helping either I'm totally freaked out then I realized after having a panera bread asagio cheese bagel that asagio cheese may or may not be safe and I had one this am too so worried but what is meant to be will be nothing we do is to intentionally harm our baby we just have to pray we grow a healthy baby and make it to the 9 months safely! Timetotry gl with your cycle :)


----------



## tinadecember

So sorry froggy, like ash said though you are not alone and we are all here to support you. I've suffered a BFN twice now after IVF and although it doesn't get any easier I have came through the other side and it's made me hungrier than ever to beat this damn infertility xx


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog if you don't get a bfp at your beta big hugs


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks for all of your support ladies. I'm still trying to stay hopeful. I have done a lot of googling over the weekend, and kind of feel better. I didn't test today because I didn't want another bfn. I'll come on tomorrow and share the news when they call.


----------



## KatO79

So DH and I went to our new house yesterday to test tiles (we had 4 samples, ended up choosing the most expensive ones:dohh:). The wife was at home to let us in and we had a nice chat with her. Her and her hubby invited us to see their new house once they're finished fixing it up and when we finally have moved in so they may end up being our 1st new friends:flower: Went to see my toxic mother afterwards and she suddenly said something with that she heard I was pregnant:dohh: I don't know why the sudden turn around, maybe my MIL talked to her and she felt to continue to ignore it would look bad on her, she then showed us stuff she's knitted for baby although I know she mostly is doing it to get compliments for her work, not to make me or DH happy (she was the same when making stuff for me as a kid):nope: She was talking about that it may be better for us to spend Christmas this year at my in-laws' again (we normally alternate) since I'll have had the baby by then though so she's not super interested in having much to do with the baby:dohh:

How was everyone else's weekends?


----------



## almosthere

Gl today froggy!

AFM had very painful blood draw this am a hcg and checking my vitamin d Levels im going to ask them to check my b12 next week as its my last appt with them with my ultrasound I can't believe my ultrasound is already next Thursday!


----------



## tinadecember

Hope it is good news today froggy!

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

W


----------



## froggyfrog

Bad news today, I'm not pregnant.


----------



## ashknowsbest

froggy - I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

So so sorry to hear this xxxx


----------



## Elz

So sorry froggy :hugs:


----------



## miranda007

oh Froggy I'm so sorry.... I was telling my husband last night that someone in the group, thought they might not be.. And how much I really wanted it to work for u - even though I don't really know u (you know) I know your struggle and it fucking sucks and it's not fair :) 

Kat79 - I know your family is v v dysfunctional and I shouldn't be surprised but WTF your Mum saying she's not super keen on having a lot to do with the baby! I know your relationship isn't normal with your Mum.. And u handle it so well - but wow.. Wow. She said that?!! You know you'll stop this vicious cycle and your child will have the most amazing relationship with you. Xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Thank you ladies, it means a lot. Miranda that sums it up exactly, it fucking sucks! I have been tearful all afternoon, and dh is being my amazing rock. But tomorrow heads up, and we move on. This time I will do the endo scratch. And we are going to try to scrape together the money for pgs. My dr seems to think that because everything was perfect, that maybe it was the genetic make up. So if we can come up with the money that would take out the question


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog your right fucking sucks I think next cycle sounds like it can be very successful with the endoscratch read great things about it! I hope you can save up the money you need to rule out genetic issues big hugs enjoy half a bottle of healthy red wine!


----------



## Timetotry

Froggy I'm so sorry for your negative :(

Thanks for all of you support ladies. I felt great and hopeful yesterday but today I feel miserable and pessimistic and have already resigned myself to thinking this was another failure. I'm 5dp5dt. 
I don't know yet if they were able to freeze any embryos, our clinic mails out a summary and it will tell us in that if any made it to freezing. 
I just wish there was some giant early sign, but between the estrogen and progesterone supplements and the swollen ovaries, every bit of soreness or twinges can all be explained. 
Gah I just want to know already!


----------



## tinadecember

Froggy, sending you the biggest hugs ever. It does suck, big time, what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger though right? 

I was considering the endo scratch too for our next cycle but my consultant thinks it is a waste of money so convinced me not to. 

xx


----------



## miranda007

Froggy I think PGS (if u can afford it) is worth it.. We weighed up the cost of doing it vs the cost of putting one in.. And that's not even taking into account all the emotions. Am I right in thinking you've got 6 frosties? So they can genetically test them? Hopefully you get a bit of a discount to test all 6??.. discount.. what in IVF?!! pffft lol


----------



## MissCassie

Froggy - so sorry about your bfn how absolutely heartbreaking :(


----------



## KatO79

froggy I'm so sorry to hear this:hugs: I truely hope that whatever you change up for next time works for you :dust:



miranda007 said:


> Kat79 - I know your family is v v dysfunctional and I shouldn't be surprised but WTF your Mum saying she's not super keen on having a lot to do with the baby! I know your relationship isn't normal with your Mum.. And u handle it so well - but wow.. Wow. She said that?!! You know you'll stop this vicious cycle and your child will have the most amazing relationship with you. Xx

Well she didn't say it directly, more like that maybe since baby will be here for Christmas that it may be best for us to spend Christmas with my in-laws again this year. I don't think she's keen on very small babies (only maybe for a couple of minutes at a time) and will prefer it when the child is older where she can give him/her stuff and get praise and attention for it. Also I'm thinking that she'd not want to be the one getting less attention since of course our child will be getting most of our attention. I frankly wasn't expecting her to be more interested. She seems more interested in making knitted stuff for the baby than the actual baby, another non-surprise:dohh: Luckily we'll be moving farther away so she will naturally not have much to do with the child which is actually a good thing really.

Luckily baby will have a loving grandmother in the form of my MIL who's also a much better role model anyway.


----------



## Kat_F

Froggy just read the updates and I'm so sorry :( I'm looking to the next cycle too following a d&c last week the day after it was confirmed my 8 week angels heart had stopped. We can be frosty buddies together next round xx once again so sad to hear no result this time xx


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

froggyfrog said:


> Thank you ladies, it means a lot. Miranda that sums it up exactly, it fucking sucks! I have been tearful all afternoon, and dh is being my amazing rock. But tomorrow heads up, and we move on. This time I will do the endo scratch. And we are going to try to scrape together the money for pgs. My dr seems to think that because everything was perfect, that maybe it was the genetic make up. So if we can come up with the money that would take out the question

It does suck. Sometimes it just a few attempts - our IUI took 5 years to come up with DD. I'm not saying it'll take that long - you've got a good amount of fertilised embryos on ice which means the building blocks are good. You'll be back - and it'll happen. Just keep on! :flower:

Glad you're DH is being your rock

:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Froggy - I don't know if your clinic offers this or will support this but I highly recommend CCS testing over PGD testing. I think it is a little more expensive but it is much more accurate. PGD is used more if there is a known genetic disorder so that they know where to look but with CCS testing they test all 23 pairs of chromosomes. CCS is what I had done to my embryos and I highly recommend it. Here is an article if you'd like to read over it. 

https://www.fertilityauthority.com/articles/abcs-pgd-pgs-and-more


----------



## froggyfrog

I'll be scheduling an appointment with my re to go over everything and talk about our next moves. So I'll bring that up ash. Thank you.


----------



## danser55

Im so sorry froggy I hope your RE can give you some good answers and come up with a good game plan.


----------



## miranda007

ok they must call it different things here. That CCS sounds like something we had. They tested for all these things on those chromosome lines - not a specific test. Froggy I'm pleased your husband is there for you. he sounds amazing. I forgot who said it, but you've obviously got great embryos because you got so many to freeze. That's a good sign! It's not fair, but sometimes the first doesn't work. I hope the next one is the charm I really do! 

Timetotry - hang in there!! I know it's hard. I had no symptoms - nothing - only had symptoms at 7 weeks! It's early days. 

Kat79 - at lest your MIL will be a good grandma!!


----------



## KatO79

True miranda:flower: It does make me sad though that my father died almost 17 years ago (plus that he became senile in his last 6-7 years), he would've made a _fantastic_ grandfather :( Seems our baby will have to "settle" with only DH's parents but I don't look forward to the questions in the future when baby gets older and starts asking about my parents like were is his/her grandpa from my side and why doesn't grandma on my side see him/her very much:nope:


----------



## Timetotry

I found out today that none of our embryos survived to be frozen. And I started spotting yesterday at 6dp5dt. 
Absolutely crushed.


----------



## almosthere

Time I'm so sorry have you tested yet? Spotting could be implantation fx for you sorry none made it to thaw!


----------



## ashknowsbest

time - spotting can be ok. It's more of a problem if it's accompanied by cramps. I'm a POAS-aholic so I think you should test! 

AFM - 8.5 week scan went great. Babies have great heartbeats and look like they're developing nicely. I am so happy and relieved. I can't believe I've made it this far without many pregnancy symptoms but I'll take it. :happydance: I love these little ones already.


----------



## almosthere

Ash great news I can't believe you are almost 9 weeks along it goes by fast!


----------



## Timetotry

I have been testing everyday. All bfns


----------



## miranda007

oh Timetotry - that's devastating none survived to freeze. I know what that wait feels like. It must be so hard after everything you've gone through and how far you have come to get to that point. It's not fair..and it fucking sucks! 
I only got my positive at 8dp5dt.. hang in there hopefully you see a second line soon


----------



## KatO79

Great news on your scan ash:happydance:

Timetotry I'm so sorry, I know what it feels like to not get any frosties. I didn't get any from the 2 IVFs I've been through but luckily did get my BFP on IVF #2 (am 10w1d today) and we only had 1 top quality embie to put back in (my 2nd embie was seriously fractured so had to be destroyed; we only got 2 eggs at ER). BTW for IVF #1 we only got 3 eggs at ER, ended up with 3 embies and the 2 we didn't put back in didn't make it to freeze (ended in CP). Don't give up hope just yet:hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

Timetotry so sorry for the BFNs and none of your embryos making it to freezing. You are in my thoughts :( 

Ash, amazing news that the twins are doing well! 

AFM - still waiting on my AF so we can get going on our 2nd fresh cycle. CD30 today, 11 DPO... she should be here in the next 48 hours 

xx


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks ladies. 
I'm still kinda in shock about it today. I can't believe we have none and that out of 14 eggs, only 1 made it to day 5 transfer. Wtf happened to all of them?! 
I have so much guilt for the training after not working (another bfn today). I let that little embryo down. 
We will likely do 2 more rounds, because that's all we can afford. It's scary to be so close to the end of this long road. And feel so helpless. 
How long did you ladies have to wait between ivf cycles? My clinic says 3 periods.


----------



## KatO79

Timetotry said:


> Thanks ladies.
> I'm still kinda in shock about it today. I can't believe we have none and that out of 14 eggs, only 1 made it to day 5 transfer. Wtf happened to all of them?!
> I have so much guilt for the training after not working (another bfn today). I let that little embryo down.
> We will likely do 2 more rounds, because that's all we can afford. It's scary to be so close to the end of this long road. And feel so helpless.
> How long did you ladies have to wait between ivf cycles? My clinic says 3 periods.


I'd try asking your RE about that, he/she may also have a game plan for what to try next time. Unfortunately the 1st IVF round is always a bit of an experiment because they're guessing what dose and protocol would potentially work best for you based on your age, your hormone levels, evt. cause of infertility ect. Normally I think REs get a better idea of how your body works after IVF #1 and can change things up so the protocol is better suited to you next time.

I don't think you should see it as your fault, no matter the cause for the implantation failure. Maybe the embie didn't develop as it should after being put in and was not able to implant? I'd say if you get a BFN next round than maybe you can discuss it with your RE and ask if they should test you for possible reasons or try something that helps with implantation.

I live in Denmark so maybe they do things differently here but I was always told 1 cycle break in between IVF cycles:shrug: I don't know why you have to wait 3, I'd ask your RE about that as well because it does sound a bit long of a break.


----------



## tinadecember

We too were told only 1 cycle between IVFs. I think it all depends if you're paying privately as well. We were told we could try again pretty much straight away but some ladies who I know were told they would have to wait a few cycles and they are getting help with funding. 

xx


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks ladies. 
They made me take a month off between iuis since we were using injectables. 
They said the 3 months is to allow the ovaries to fully recover. 
Seems like such a long wait!


----------



## almosthere

Tina best of luck with your next cycle I hope af arrives very soon for you!

Time that does seem long but I would listen to the drs there's a reason for everything. Best of luck with your next cycle as well!


----------



## miranda007

Time.. kat79 is right.. Sometimes the first round is a bit of a trial. It sucks because it's so expensive but they learn so much. Every place is different but after the first round we decided to go again and get a few more so we had to sit out a whole month. She said that was enough time for my ovaries to recover as it all passes with the period. Then next round I was on the same drugs but didn't respond as well as the first time. (Our first round was good). She said sometimes it's just the way the ovaries work.. Swings and roundabouts was the expression she used. I was right up to day before egg extraction. Then I could go again with another round straight after I got my period. 

I know everyone says all these supplements work.. But we took coq10 and I think it really helped. Takes a few months to take affect. We got it from iherb the Ubiqional coq10. Husband and I took it.


----------



## KatO79

Hope everyone had a nice weekend:flower:

DH has time off this whole week (since Thursday-Monday are pretty much all holidays here) so it's nice to have him home, he's also better able to catch up on his sleep now:winkwink: I think I forgot to mention that my next scan is April 6th:wacko: DH will be coming:thumbup: On a more personal note I did something stupid: I checked out my toxic siblings' FB pages today:dohh::dohh: Low and behold, my eldest brother (lives in Denmark; I've had 0 contact with him especially since he totally blew me off for my wedding and didn't even bother to send me a "Congratulations!" card) is visiting my super toxic brother (lives in the US like my sister), I'm guessing my sister will be joining them and they'll spam their FB pages with happy Easter pics over the next few days, "Look at us, we're such a happy and well-functioning family":nope: Think I'll spare myself and not look at their FB pages anymore, I honestly don't know what possessed me to look at them today :dohh:


----------



## miranda007

Ah Kat your scan is coming up soon!! So we went into see an Ob yesterday. We actually think we'll go through the public system as we are close to a really good hospital with a well respected group midwifery practice (they only take a few and we got accepted!) and there's an over seeing Ob that works with them. We think this will help give us a natural birth. Going private with an Ob is so expensive. Like $7,000!! 

Anyway we forgot we had booked an appointment to keep our options open.. So we saw him and got to see it on the ultrasound. Still hasn't sunk in. I'm getting the NTL blood test tomorrow so we'll find those results back in a week. And then he wants us to do a 13 week scan.. Not at the usual 12 week mark. So that's April 11th. 

It's so hard not to be nosey and look at their pages. Your family sounds so dysfunctional!

Btw are you finding out the sex? Husband wants to know so we don't have to think of a boy and girl name lol!! . I'd like a surprise on the day but he says you'll be so tired after labour you won't really care either way. But I'm dying to know. So I think we'll find out but not tell people we know so there's a surprise. We will find that out 5 days after the blood test.


----------



## Elz

Kat - my scan is on the 6th too!! Sorry that you had to see that about your family. I've "unfollowed" a close family member on Facebook as they were constantly putting negative statuses up and they were making me very angry and stressed. I decided I didn't need that in my life (and it wouldn't be worth the argument if I actually deleted them!) So now my Facebook is a more happy place! 
Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Ah Kat your scan is coming up soon!! So we went into see an Ob yesterday. We actually think we'll go through the public system as we are close to a really good hospital with a well respected group midwifery practice (they only take a few and we got accepted!) and there's an over seeing Ob that works with them. We think this will help give us a natural birth. Going private with an Ob is so expensive. Like $7,000!!
> 
> Anyway we forgot we had booked an appointment to keep our options open.. So we saw him and got to see it on the ultrasound. Still hasn't sunk in. I'm getting the NTL blood test tomorrow so we'll find those results back in a week. And then he wants us to do a 13 week scan.. Not at the usual 12 week mark. So that's April 11th.
> 
> It's so hard not to be nosey and look at their pages. Your family sounds so dysfunctional!
> 
> Btw are you finding out the sex? Husband wants to know so we don't have to think of a boy and girl name lol!! . I'd like a surprise on the day but he says you'll be so tired after labour you won't really care either way. But I'm dying to know. So I think we'll find out but not tell people we know so there's a surprise. We will find that out 5 days after the blood test.


Yeah that's the problem although I'd been doing a pretty good job of staying away before that:dohh: I told DH that we should start saving for a lawyer for when my toxic mother dies, I don't want to contact my siblings myself when that happens plus I fear they may make trouble when my mother's "estate" (there'll probably be nothing left since she's selling anything of value to keep her house which is mortgaged to the hilt!) gets divided among us, they'll probably claim I've taken stuff or something. In Denmark it's equally divided among the children. The only thing(s) I'm planning on getting a hold of before she dies are the super expensive crystal glasses that were originally my father's anyway, my eldest brother would probably just sell his share because he'll want the money and it makes me sick to think of my other brother (the most toxic of them) and sister drinking of them if they don't choose to sell their share:nope:

Nope DH and I thought it would be fun to be team :yellow: all the way and let people have fun guessing:haha: My FIL is already guessing :pink: I think we'll just buy stuff in colors that go with both genders as we're not into the whole "boy colors" for boys and "girl colors" for girls, probably mostly yellows and greens. We can always buy more clothes after baby is here and we know the gender.




Elz said:


> Kat - my scan is on the 6th too!! Sorry that you had to see that about your family. I've "unfollowed" a close family member on Facebook as they were constantly putting negative statuses up and they were making me very angry and stressed. I decided I didn't need that in my life (and it wouldn't be worth the argument if I actually deleted them!) So now my Facebook is a more happy place!
> Hope everyone else is well!!

Funny coincidence:haha: I had also unfollowed them but curiosity got the better of me yesterday. I honestly don't know why, especially after my toxic brother and his wife totally ignored my birthday greetings to them (but liked and/or commented everyone else's) which they've never done before since they usually can muster a polite "thank you". It's pretty obvious that they're _completely_ ostracising me now. In reality, I should probably just unfriend them (plus my sister) and block the whole bunch but fear that my cousin may get involved and try to guilt me about it (in which case I'd have to block her too as there'd be no point in discussing it with her since she's so entrenched with him). So trying to wait until I'm either super close to my due date or until after baby is born, I just don't need any hassle before that (so pretty much following my former therapist's advice):nope: So yeah, get why you wouldn't want to unfriend your toxic family member since it always leads to at least one or two that defend them and try to make you feel bad about it.


----------



## almosthere

Family drama is never fun ugh 

Woke up super naseaus it's almost like being hung over every morning but totally worth it my first scan is finally comming up Thursday morning I am so excited but nervous I have a fear of having a blighted ovum very much thanks to my anxiety I am sure. Just two more sleeps to confirm a baby is growing in my tummy.


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Family drama is never fun ugh
> 
> Woke up super naseaus it's almost like being hung over every morning but totally worth it my first scan is finally comming up Thursday morning I am so excited but nervous I have a fear of having a blighted ovum very much thanks to my anxiety I am sure. Just two more sleeps to confirm a baby is growing in my tummy.


Nope and in my family, it's almost constant drama:wacko: I think going no contact on them all will lead to much less drama in my life, at least until my toxic mother dies and all my siblings unite to create drama again in my life hence why I'm considering getting a lawyer at that point that can take care of any contact with them that's necessary:dohh: 

Uggh hope it gets better for you, my nausea seems to be decreasing at this point, at least I think it is. FXed for your scan:flower:


----------



## almosthere

That's so sad it comes to that but it's true when family members pass it can stir up a lot more issues.

So I just ate fluff and realized it has egg whites it must be cooked if I bought it in a jar off a shelf so not worried too much just a fun fact never knew eggs were in fluff!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

How is everyone? - had a busy few days and haven't managed to check in in a while. I'm jealous of those getting scans soon! I phoned my fertility clinic and they can't fit me in until the 4th of April - seems like the whole 2 week wait all over again (although I could cheat with the 2WW :) ). 

Still doing pregnancy tests - anyone more anxious this time than their first?


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

almosthere said:


> Woke up super naseaus it's almost like being hung over every morning but totally worth it my first scan is finally comming up Thursday morning I am so excited but nervous I have a fear of having a blighted ovum very much thanks to my anxiety I am sure. Just two more sleeps to confirm a baby is growing in my tummy.

The nausea is a good sign. I'm sure everything is absolutely fine :) :flower:


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> That's so sad it comes to that but it's true when family members pass it can stir up a lot more issues.
> 
> So I just ate fluff and realized it has egg whites it must be cooked if I bought it in a jar off a shelf so not worried too much just a fun fact never knew eggs were in fluff!


Yep unfortunately so true! I just don't want to deal with them once I go no contact, better to let a lawyer let them know she's passed when the time comes and deal with any legal issues that may arise so I can avoid anymore put downs, passive aggressive behavior and contemptuous attitudes.


----------



## almosthere

So dizzy lightheaded and tired after doing laundry and a few other light chores anyone else have this issue? Hopeful your scan will be here before you know it excited for you! Mine was supposed to be today or yesterday can't remember but my mini vacation delayed it to Thursday at least I get to leave work for an hour to see my baby dh will have to meet me there and go to work late 

Kat I think your plan sounds very smart


----------



## Timetotry

So my beta was negative, as expected. 

For those who have done more the 1 ivf, how long was your cycle right after your unsuccessful ivf? Did you ovulate? 
I'm not sure what to expect. I'm hoping it's not a really long cycle!


----------



## almosthere

Time sorry to hear good luck with your next try! 

Hopeful I feel like I am more anxious this time and I thought it would be easier but it's going to be our last baby and thinking of taking care of my crazy toddler well he won't be a toddler by then but him and a baby is a bit stressful my ds is so wild haha. I am also worried about every little thing hurting my second baby especially zika as it has potential to affect the us this summer especially after the olympics in brazil whi choosing is where zika is at a all them high and then people traveling back to the US ugh but trying to relax as much as possible


----------



## miranda007

Timetotry.. I'm really sorry for the negative. After our first cycle we decided to go again and get a few more eggs. She said my period would come early.. it did. Bleeding was a bit more than normal. The ovaries have to release all that blood that was filled up with the IVF drugs. Then we sat out an entire month of no IVF.. then as soon as my period started we went again. They learn so much from the first round.

Kat79 - you're doing the right thing with your family. I'm so glad your husband's am is supportive and normal!! The less contact is definitely the way to go. 

Almost.. nausea is a good sign.. I found I had to keep eating fruit every two hours or so. Sparkling mineral water helped.. sucking on bits of lemon. And if yours is bad in the morning you should have a saltine or cracker by your bed and don't even get up before eating it lying down. My sister in law did this and it worked so well. I know what you mean about worrying about every little thing.. And I can't imagine having to worry about the Zika virus too. It's hard to get those thoughts out of your mind.


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks ladies. I had really hard time after finding out we had none frozen and I knew at that point that the transfer didn't make it either so I was an absolute mess. 
Last night I drank a lot of wine. Today I didn't cry. Baby steps. 
I hope they learn something, I'm anxious for my follow up appointment. My cycle went soooooooo well, I responded to the stims well, almost every follicle had a mature egg, my retrieval was a breezy (like my blood pressure was only 105/70, I was so calm) and I had no signs of ohss. It all went to shit in the petri dishes hahaha. 
I'm concerned about egg quality now. (I have pcos). 

So I stopped my progesterone yesterday and period has already started (I've been spotting for 6 or 7 days so the progesterone was barely holding it off!) 
I just don't know what to expect from this cycle. I range between low 30s up to 51 days (that was the longest but that was coming off birth control after ovarian drilling so I don't think that counts).

Our clinic just upped the prices of ivf with icsi by an additional $800 and freezing costs by $700! So we will have to save every penny over the next 2 cycles


----------



## ashknowsbest

Time - I know exactly how you feel. Having a failed cycle and no embryos to freeze just sucks so bad! I also have PCOS and worried about egg quality. In the end we (myself and my new RE) decided that although we couldn't prove egg quality issues with my blood work (AMH,FSH, etc.) that I in fact did have an egg quality issue. On average per IVF retrieval I would get 25 eggs, at least half would fertilize, and by day 5 I would only have 2 embryos to which we would transfer. It was draining and emotional and just so unfair. My old RE did not change protocol and eventually I got fed up and went to CCRM (Colorado Center for Reproductive Medicine). They have great success rates and they do a lot of testing that most clinics don't do/know about. He agreed with my that it was a egg quality problem and that the reason most embryos don't make it to freeze or day 5 is because they have a mitochondria issue. I'm no scientist but I'm pretty sure the mitochondria has to do with the energy that they have. If they run out of that energy they cannot continue to divide and grow. Before my final retrieval we did CoQ10 to improve the mitochondria to help them grow and get better quality. Well you know the outcome of that so I would highly recommend CoQ10. The other thing we found out is that I was missing a beta-3 integrin protein that is supposed to be present in the uterus when the emrbyo is trying to implant. Without that protein it is nearly impossible for the embryo to stick. We did 2 months of depot lupron (which I'm not going to lie to you, is horrible! It puts you in menopause) but I'm pregnant so I say it's worth it. I won't know if it was the CoQ10 or the depot lupron that did the trick for us but whatever it was I am and forever will be grateful for CCRM for doing testing that other doctors wouldn't even consider. I'm not telling you to go to CCRM I'm just saying that you should push your doctors to do more testing. I did 3 cycles without anymore testing and it was a mistake. I wish I would have pushed sooner. I wish you all the luck in the world for your future cycles! Stay strong, you will win this! Oh one other thought, you might want to think about genetic testing. We also did CCS testing. Something I thought was weird .... the only cycle that produced me normal embryos was the one when I did CoQ10. Just another thought. When I give birth to these twins, I'm going back on CoQ10 so my hubby and I can try for one more child the natural way ... that's how much faith we have in that supplement.

kat - family drama is so irritating! I do not get along with my family very well but that's why I live in CA and they live in MI and NJ. I like it that way. My father posted on facebook that he's going to move to CA to be closer to his grandbabies and I nearly had a heart attack. If that happens, I am moving. Period. When your family is toxic I really believe the best thing to do is just ... remove them from your life. It's hard and not a lot of people agree but I want to be happy and don't put up with bullshit very well.

Almost - nausea is good! Thursday is right around the corner! 

AFM - I had my first prenatal appointment with my OBGYN. She said she was so happy to see me on her schedule! She has known for 2 years that we've been trying. We finally did get to hear the heartbeats today which was so nice, I've been waiting for that for a long time! They're beating at 185bpm and are measuring 9w1d and 8w6d. Healthy as can be. I got to ask her some questions about twins and the birthing process and she basically said that she will not let me go past 38 weeks because the risk of complications go up after that. She also said she's totally behind a vaginal twin birth as long as the twins are cooperating and are both head down. She did say that she's not totally into the idea of not doing an epidural only because if something happens with the twins during the vaginal delivery it is much faster to get me in the OR to get them out if I have the epidural. She did say that I can get the epidural and not do the pain meds but most people go for it since they're already getting the epidural. I feel sad about it because I really wanted to TRY to give birth naturally (a lot of women I know have done it and loved it) but ultimately I want the babies to be healthy and happy. So ... I'll do what needs to be done.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

hope everyone is doing well!

Ash, thank you for that post :) I have just ordered some CoQ10 which should be here to start taking tomorrow. After 2 failed cycles I am willing to try anything so I am going to give it a go! 

Amazing news that you heard the twins heartbeats :) I can only imagine how beautiful it must have been. 

AFM - we are back on track to start our 2nd fresh ICSI cycle. I am on CD5 today, waiting on my drug appointment on CD17... not long to go!

xx


----------



## KatO79

Time I'm so sorry:hugs: My cycle after was a fairly normal one although I do think AF came 1-2 days earlier than expected. I know how you feel, none of my 2 IVF cycles gave me any frosties. In the 1st one the 2 last embies didn't make it (don't know why) and in my 2nd I only had 2 embies total which was 1 top quality one they put back in (that I'm currently about 11 weeks pregnant with) and an embie that had a huge amount of fragmentation that they had to destroy. If you're concerned about egg quality, you could also try Royal Jelly, I took it for about 2-3 months before my 1st IVF and also for IVF #2 although I don't know if it had any effect or not since I don't know if I had an actual egg quality issue, just figured it couldn't hurt to give the eggs a little boost.



miranda007 said:


> Kat79 - you're doing the right thing with your family. I'm so glad your husband's am is supportive and normal!! The less contact is definitely the way to go.

Thanks miranda:hugs: Yeah I truely feel this is the way to go although it does sadden me a bit still that things couldn't have been different. I have been speculating on why the most toxic brother is so nasty to me (other than our toxic mother would triangulate and set him up against me plus encourage competition between us) and I'm wondering if it has to do with the fact I had my father (until he passed 17 years ago) while he was the product of an affair and never met his father nor had any interest in doing so. My father was the only husband my toxic mother stuck with (she divorced the previous 4) so don't know if that's also lead to bad feelings from my siblings as well although I don't understand it as our mother has been a horrible mother and my 2 other siblings that didn't have her much in their lives really didn't miss out on anything :shrug: 




ashknowsbest said:


> kat - family drama is so irritating! I do not get along with my family very well but that's why I live in CA and they live in MI and NJ. I like it that way. My father posted on facebook that he's going to move to CA to be closer to his grandbabies and I nearly had a heart attack. If that happens, I am moving. Period. When your family is toxic I really believe the best thing to do is just ... remove them from your life. It's hard and not a lot of people agree but I want to be happy and don't put up with bullshit very well.

I'm so sorry you also have family issues:hugs: Here's hoping your father doesn't mean it and it's just something he wrote because it sounds good.

That's exactly what I'm doing, I just wish there was a way to semi-block their profiles on FB without their knowledge to remove any temptation to look at them. Oh believe me I know a bit about less than understanding people. My in-laws don't know the full extent of it but they haven't shown much understanding either. I even mentioned this nasty email the most toxic brother sent me a few months before my wedding with their son and they put it all down to "a misunderstanding" when clearly despite the fact that there was a bit of one, it didn't give my brother license to be so nasty and condescending plus he gaslighted a bunch of "past hurts" so it made me look like a super selfish person e.g. the fact that DH and I simply couldn't afford to at the time fly to the US for his daughter's Christening, he made it sound more like it was us not wanting to come and told me how embarrassing it was for him to field questions from his wife's family (who are pretty wealthy BTW) on why DH and I hadn't been to the US to visit his daughter during the 1st year of her life (it was both finances and the fact my DH was doing a lot of travelling for the company he was at the time and couldn't say no to any of it). Sorry, ended up a longer rant than intended so will stop here but you get the gist of how his email was:nope: Think he ended his super long email with choice words on me being selfish and how I should "get over myself" and learn to think about other people (plus how him and his wife weren't coming to the wedding until I apologised for my "totally sarcastic email" where I only mentioned I was sad they couldn't stay more than a couple of days for the wedding since they hadn't met DH in the previous 5 years) which is just so off base it isn't even funny:nope: (Here's the whole email plus my answers to him if you're interested: https://www.reddit.com/r/raisedbynarcissists/comments/32cgpy/wedding_drama_part_1_gc_nbro/)

Anyway so glad that your scan went so well and you heard their hb's, I hope I get to hear mine at my nuchal scan on April 6th. Sorry though that you won't be able to give birth naturally but yeah if it's best for the babies than I can see why that birth plan is better.


----------



## almosthere

Ash great news about your scan healthy babies yay!

Time glad you got to enjoy wine yum! Glad your af came already babt steps! Hope you can save up for your next cycle.

I have yet to get my big fet bill maybe once I'm released to my obgyn the bill will come I bet they won't send it until my bw and scan tomorrow. Haven't had bw in what feels like forever it's been nice but back to it tomorrow before my scan eeeek so nervouss but excited!


----------



## miranda007

Time I can also fully back Ash on the CoQ10. We found out my husband's poor sperm result in April last year and saw a nutritionalist. She said for both of us to take it and we did our first round in august and then November with really good results each time. 
We took this brand
https://au.iherb.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Ubiquinol-QH-PQQ-30-Softgels/49632

My fertility Dr said blah blah there's no studies to say it worked so if you want to go for it.. And we did the whole IVF time too except she said stop when you know you're pregnant.. I think I stopped at transfer time. 

I also took Royal Jelly,, some freeze dried capscules and some fresh stuff (harder to get). For the last two years I'd also had bee pollen on my oats anyway.. so I think that has lots of good stuff in it for fertility. 

Kat69 everytime I read your family drama I just think oh boy you are doing the best to stay well away!

Ash I too want to have a natural birth (if I can) but as my friend said sometimes you can't plan on the day and the right way for the baby to come out is whatever way it needs to. I hate anyone touching my back (there's areas where it's sensitive and I jerk up if touched lightly).. Yes acupuncture was definitely interesting I had to tell her to touch my back first before putting the needles in. But I won't know on the day. I will be doing everything to help myself have a natural birth.. keeping up soft forms of exercise.. not putting on too much weight, doing pelvic floors.. and my Ob said you can start using this thing when you get further along - it's a balloon to help stretch the vagina. Sounds a bit weird.. but my friend used it and she didn't tear.

AFM... we did the NTL blood test yesterday so results come back in 5 days. Screwed over by all the public holidays over Easter so it won't be till next Friday. And my Ob wants to do the big 12 week scan at 13 weeks.. so it's April 6th (same as yours).. now I'm worrying that it's 3 days before I'm technically 13 weeks.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat69 everytime I read your family drama I just think oh boy you are doing the best to stay well away!

Yep especially from the most toxic brother (who wrote that email to me). Seems once I stopped idolising him and started criticising his behavior, he turned on me. Things did get worse though after he married his wife from a rich family, think their money has gone to his head.




miranda007 said:


> AFM... we did the NTL blood test yesterday so results come back in 5 days. Screwed over by all the public holidays over Easter so it won't be till next Friday. And my Ob wants to do the big 12 week scan at 13 weeks.. so it's April 6th (same as yours).. now I'm worrying that it's 3 days before I'm technically 13 weeks.

According to the general hospital guidelines here in DK, they say the scan can be done between 11w3d and 13w6d although they do prefer it to be around 12w0d and after. So I would think you'd be ok with the timing.


----------



## almosthere

Tina how exciting it's moving fast now!

Strep and flu going around my classroom hope I dont get sick! Scan and bw today so excited and nervous less than 2 hours!


----------



## Elz

How did your scan go almost?? X


----------



## almosthere

Elz it was amazing thanks for asking apparently we have a wiggly baby already very healthy heartbeat was told the due date is Nov 7th I thought it was the 6th so I was ahead a day discharged from the clinic today bittersweet can't wait to call my obgyn today to set up my next appt!


----------



## Elz

So glad to hear! I've got another 12 days to wait until my next appointment and scan, but we have easter holidays now so I'm sure the next 2 weeks will fly by!! 
How is everyone else? Hope you all have a lovely easter weekend! X


----------



## KatO79

Glad to hear your scan went well almost, did you get a pic:flower:

AFM was at an early Easter coffee/dinner at my in-laws yesterday. DH's parents had it yesterday because DH's big brother's kids are only with him until today before they go back to their mother to spend Easter with her and her family. It was a pretty nice day, we had some cake with our coffee (I drink tea instead), "painted" eggs (we actually used markers), played "The Settlers" (DH and I were on 1 team, we came in 4th out of 5 teams:dohh:) and at night there was lamb (I got salmon), ratatouille, potatoes and tzatziki for dinner and then some homemade ice cream for dessert. My major issue the whole time though was sitting in those hard chairs his parents have, they gave me back aches and pelvic pain:wacko:


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies :flower: 
Hope everyone is doing well and that you've all had a lovely Easter weekend! I've stuffed my face with way too much chocolate :dohh: :dohh: but I suppose that's what Easter is for, right?! Lol X


----------



## almosthere

Yes Elz completely haha I am naseaus almost threw up changing a toddler at work today but don't feel bloated and my swollen breasts swelled down yesterday and today it's making me very nervous something is wrong. I announced to close family and friends yesterday so I'll announce on Facebook at 12 weeks or so. I just want to hear babies heart beat or have anther scan I miss baby its hard when you can't feel anything


----------



## ashknowsbest

Almost - I totally agree and sympathize about it being hard when you can't feel the baby. It drives me nuts too! Do you have an at home doppler? I have been using mine one time everyday and it helps put my mind at ease. Symptoms will come and go but not the heartbeat! It's amazing to hear and find on your own. If you don't have one I really recommend getting one but don't freak out if you can't find the heartbeat right away. Yesterday I found them immediately but this morning it took some time. What was so cool this morning was that I found one and then the other baby must have moved because I heard two heartbeats going strong even though I didn't move the doppler probe. It was so cool!


----------



## almosthere

I don't have one and last pregnancy my placenta blocked the baby so I felt kicks later and dr had to send me for emergency us bc she couldn't hear the heartbeat then we found out why I think it was called anterior placenta hope it's the opposite this time!


----------



## KatO79

FXed all is well with your bean almost:hugs:

AFM my Easter ended in a real low:nope: For background my ex-SIL (was married to DH's big brother) is an evil, selfish woman that got a cat (a real sweet kitty) because her son wanted one and she wanted to save money so didn't get her fixed. The cat of course got pregnant and she had the kittens aborted which really cut at my heart since I'm such a huge animal lover:( Seems her son is now allergic to cats and instead of turning the cat in to a shelter (cat was relatively young and extremely friendly) she had it euthanised:wacko::cry: Not only that, she lied to the kids and told them the cat went out and never came back. I managed to hold myself together and cried in the car on the way home :( I just don't know how I'm going to look at her when we see her at her son's birthday in May, I think I can barely touch her after what she's done:nope:


----------



## almosthere

Oh Kat that's horrible! She could have given the kittens away and sold her cat so sad


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Oh Kat that's horrible! She could have given the kittens away and sold her cat so sad

Exactly but she's a horrible human being. I think she has a severe personality disorder on par with my siblings and mother (although my mother is one of those rare narcissists that likes animals and treats them really well). To make matters worse, she's a lawyer (DH's brother is an engineer) so it wasn't like she couldn't have afforded to get the cat fixed. There are plenty of shelters here as well that would've taken the cat, I don't get why DH's big brother didn't guess what was going to happen and call me, I would've happily found a shelter and taken the cat there myself if the evil woman didn't want the bother:growlmad:

I keep getting this image of the cat with her kittens together at Rainbow Bridge and it makes me so sad to think about :( I suppose since no else gave a *bleep* about them that I'll take them as my own along with all my own kitties to heaven when I pass on.


----------



## Elz

What a horrible thing to do! Hope you're OK Kat x
Almost - I'm sure everything is fine with your bean. I've lost all symptoms but trying to remain positive! Really considering buying a doppler though! Which one have you got Ash? X


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have one called womb music. I got it from Amazon. It won't tell you the heart rate but you can count it yourself and its reasonably priced.


----------



## almosthere

Now I want to look at dopplers!


----------



## miranda007

oh Kat79 I'm in tears reading this - how horrible!! I'm a massive animal lover too. This is beyond terrible. It's not good enough. Well she did marry your narcisstic brother so two likes attract. I always feel for you your family situation (on your side) constantly is annoying and hurtful. You're right putting distance between you guys. 

Almost - my sisters placenta is at the back at she isn't feeling any kicking at 20 weeks. I think it's really normal for symptoms to take a lull and then go back up again. My boobs never really got sore - go figure! They did with the IVF drugs though! My nipples get cold more easily. Weird! But I always got that.. But only if it was super cold.. Now I only have to go to the supermarket in the cold section and have to go to the loo and warm them under the dryer as they sting. 

I think it's normal for symptoms to die down now. 

As for me.. When we went to get the NTL blood test there was a girl who came in at the same time as us with her partner she seems frazzled. Anyway, we left at the same time in the lift and I wanted to say to my husband good we got to see it - but I didn't because I looked over at her and she looked like she was about to break in two.. It was so heart breaking I cried for her as I saw them walk away.. 

Really hoping we get good news.. Probably hear on Friday.. And the structural scan at April 6th. Then we'll tell people. We haven't officially told our families yet - except my mum knows on the quiet. 
Husband wanted to wait until we had good news to share.


----------



## almosthere

Best of luck with your results miranda sad about the other couple they must have seen something not good on their scan :( thanks for the reassurance I just want to see my little one I'll find out next appt when my scan is that's what I keep telling myself haha its prob like a month away oh the pain of waiting!


----------



## miranda007

Ph yes the pain of waiting.. But it's not as worse as the FET transfer wait is it?!! It's still painful though. I just want to know so I can relax a little bit. If that's possible.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> oh Kat79 I'm in tears reading this - how horrible!! I'm a massive animal lover too. This is beyond terrible. It's not good enough. Well she did marry your narcisstic brother so two likes attract. I always feel for you your family situation (on your side) constantly is annoying and hurtful. You're right putting distance between you guys.
> 
> Almost - my sisters placenta is at the back at she isn't feeling any kicking at 20 weeks. I think it's really normal for symptoms to take a lull and then go back up again. My boobs never really got sore - go figure! They did with the IVF drugs though! My nipples get cold more easily. Weird! But I always got that.. But only if it was super cold.. Now I only have to go to the supermarket in the cold section and have to go to the loo and warm them under the dryer as they sting.
> 
> I think it's normal for symptoms to die down now.
> 
> As for me.. When we went to get the NTL blood test there was a girl who came in at the same time as us with her partner she seems frazzled. Anyway, we left at the same time in the lift and I wanted to say to my husband good we got to see it - but I didn't because I looked over at her and she looked like she was about to break in two.. It was so heart breaking I cried for her as I saw them walk away..
> 
> Really hoping we get good news.. Probably hear on Friday.. And the structural scan at April 6th. Then we'll tell people. We haven't officially told our families yet - except my mum knows on the quiet.
> Husband wanted to wait until we had good news to share.

Nope not my brother's enabler wife, my Danish *DH's older brother's* horrible, selfish _ex_-wife.

It shouldn't surprise me though when she could give the cat an abortion (which is almost worse than euthanising a healthy, young cat as she's killing lives that never had a chance to be):nope: She's also been horrible about the divorce, even getting into heated confrontations with my BIL in front of the children, screaming her head off at him whenever she doesn't like something he's said or done. She's definitely toxic, I never got why my BIL married that snobbish, selfish, nasty woman but I first came into the family after they were married and she was shortly after pregnant with their first child, the son.

I lit a candle for the cat and her kittens last night. I just don't know how I'm going to talk to the ex-wife for the son's birthday in May, I can barely stand to look at her and I'll have to both see her and say hello. Ugh, I almost wish DH's brother hadn't told us and we'd gotten the same story as the kids that the cat ran away and didn't come back, at least I could've imagined for myself that someone found her and took her in:wacko: It's been making me give my own kitty extra love. I'm probably the only one mourning the cat's passing as I doubt very much the kids care very much since they never seemed very interested in their cat - taking after their toxic mother I guess? My child will definitely grow up to love animals, I can't imagine anything else.


----------



## KatO79

Wow this thread has gone quiet:wacko:

Going in for my nuchal scan tomorrow afternoon:thumbup: Feeling nervous but hoping we end up in the "low risk" category and that baby generally looks good. If we get good news, we'll be announcing the pregnancy to DH's brothers and cousin on Saturday when they come to paint our new house. I think we'll end up calling DH's grandmother before Saturday to let her know since we won't be seeing her until the end of this month.

How's everyone else?


----------



## almosthere

Kat how exciting about your scan for tomorrow best of luck. I'm about 3 weeks until my next scan I'm guessing I have a intake appt this friday with my obgyn first time seeing them this pregnnacy as I was released from my specialist a couple weeks ago I'm assuming I'll schedule a 12 or 13 weeks scan I can't wait!

Miranda looks like your scan is tomorrow good luck!


----------



## Julesxo

Hi ladies, I took a small break from the internets for a few weeks. Was told I had to wait another month for my FET so was a little disappointed but my body just wasn't ready. My transfer is actually scheduled for tomorrow so I am feeling quite nervous. I thought I'd hop back on to see how everyone is doing. 

Froggy I'm sorry that this wasn't your month and fingers crossed for you this month.

And a huge congrats to everyone else. It seems as though this is now a full blown pregnancy thread :) so nice to see! Maybe it's good luck. 

Question: Did any of you do a transfer without trigger? I am wondering how long until I can POAS if my transfer is tomorrow? I don't want to do it too early, but also don't think I can wait very long ya know...


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat how exciting about your scan for tomorrow best of luck. I'm about 3 weeks until my next scan I'm guessing I have a intake appt this friday with my obgyn first time seeing them this pregnnacy as I was released from my specialist a couple weeks ago I'm assuming I'll schedule a 12 or 13 weeks scan I can't wait!

Thanks almost:flower: Hope your appointment goes well!




Julesxo said:


> Question: Did any of you do a transfer without trigger? I am wondering how long until I can POAS if my transfer is tomorrow? I don't want to do it too early, but also don't think I can wait very long ya know...

I've never done an FET so don't know about that. I would think without a trigger it'd be almost like a natural cycle so maybe try testing 10-14 days after ET?


----------



## almosthere

Jules I had a natural FET just baby asprin and crinone so it's the same as a natural pregnancy you can test whenever in the tww that's reasonable of course not too too early and a line is a line since u don't test out trigger!


----------



## almosthere

Gl with transfer jules!


----------



## Elz

I was thinking the same that this thread had gone quiet! Lol 
GL for your transfer Jules!
I've got my scan tomorrow too, I can't believe it's actually come round this quickly! 
GL to everyone else having scans/appointments soon! X


----------



## almosthere

I actually have to go in for a vaginal check tomorrow as I've been having yellow discharge which I thought was normal but then today called obgyn because I had a orange peach color very worried tomorrow can't get hear fast enough


----------



## Julesxo

Thanks so much ladies! Transfer complete!! It was so weird to see the embryo! DH took a pic. Just looks like a fuzzy cell lol. 

I have about 10 close girlfriends who are all newly pregnant, And they gave me all their unused pregnancy tests as they know our timeline. So I am stocked. Now if I can just wait at least a week to test I'll be so proud of myself. Also my beta test is scheduled for 9 days from now...which seems early?!...

Good luck at your appt tomorrow almost, I'm sure everything is fine. Fingers crossed for you. And for you at your scan Elz.

I will keep you all posted! Xx


----------



## KatO79

So the scan went well. Saw the heart beat again and baby was really lively in there :cloud9: We even saw at one point the baby giving a "thumbs up" but unfortunately she didn't get a pic:haha: She measured the nuchal to be 1.60 mm but said she didn't get my blood results from our idiotic, incompetent GP so they had to send me for bloods which I have now done. She'll call or write me a letter with the ratio but said she's guessing I'll most likely be "low risk" based on that measurement:thumbup:

BTW she says I'm measuring 13w3d and has bumped my EDD to October 9th.

We got 4 pics but these 3 are the best ones:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







13 ugers_1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6









13 ugers_2.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6









13 ugers_3.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Julesxo

Kat those scans are AMAZING! so incredible. congrats!


----------



## Elz

Lovely scan pics Kat! 
Congrats on being PUPO Jules!
Our scan went really well today too! Baby was very lively and barely stayed still for the sonographer to get some measurements!! Lol its starting to sink in now! Lol told some more people today and everyone is really happy for us! :cloud9:
Can't wait for the next scan now to see our baby again!! X


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> Lovely scan pics Kat!
> Congrats on being PUPO Jules!
> Our scan went really well today too! Baby was very lively and barely stayed still for the sonographer to get some measurements!! Lol its starting to sink in now! Lol told some more people today and everyone is really happy for us! :cloud9:
> Can't wait for the next scan now to see our baby again!! X


Haha sounds like our babies are similiar in that respect:haha: We're both in for a busy time with our lively LOs:winkwink: So glad that yours also went well and that you're getting such great reactions. 

Any pics:winkwink:


----------



## almosthere

Late beautiful scan it's great your only low risk it's amazing how formed babies are so early on. My obgyn had me have a second scan today due to my spotting and not being able to find hb on a doppler all was fine thank gosh I can rest until my next scan few weeks to go I think


----------



## almosthere

Elz so glad your scan went well too amazing!


----------



## miranda007

Elz and Kat that's awesome your scan went well. Wow Kat you're baby is growing so fast! Well done!

Almost - sorry you've had that worry of the discharge but glad it's ok now.

Julz congrats on being PuPO not long to go now before you know. I so hope you get your BFP. 

I wonder how Froggy and Tina are going? 

As for me, we did our scan yesterday too and we got the ok. Kat we got the thumbs up too! Starting to feel more real. It was on the morning am early appointment and I only had a smoothie so she said it was still sleeping and she woke it up and it was moving around. We had an Ob appointment on Monday in the afternoon and it was moving so much. We're telling my husband's family this weekend. He wanted to wait till the scan. My Mum has known for a while! 2nd grandchild (his brother only has and will have 1) - they'll be happy i don't know if I'm ready for all the uber excitement as I don't really feel it myself yet. Obviously happy but very cautiously happy it's the weirdest thing. Staying positive but I'm just not Gaga happy or anything. 

We also found out it's a boy - I must admit it's crazy but I was slightly hoping on having a girl and was convinced it was a girl because my symptoms were different to my mum and sister with boys. I decided to find out because I didn't want to spend the whole pregnancy thinking it was a girl. I must admit I did get a bit teary when she said boy. Only because it will be the first girl in my family as my sister is having a boy and my brother has two boys. But anyway, in a good place now about it because he'll have all these boys to play with - and my husband's niece is such a spoilt brat - so emotional and dramatic - that I'm glad it's different!


----------



## almosthere

Miranda how exciting did the us tech confirm boy or say it was. guess? Usually they can guess of they think they say boy parts they guessed w my ds at 12 week scan but would not confirm until the 20week. I have a boy it's lovely I understand wanting either sex I'm hoping for a girl but love boys so would be pleased either way!


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> My obgyn had me have a second scan today due to my spotting and not being able to find hb on a doppler all was fine thank gosh I can rest until my next scan few weeks to go I think

So glad everything was ok with your baby:thumbup: 

Yeah that's another reason I won't be investing in a doppler, it'd give me something to get obssessive and nervous about (other reason is the cost, they're really expensive here also because of the 25% tax on everything:wacko:).



miranda007 said:


> Elz and Kat that's awesome your scan went well. Wow Kat you're baby is growing so fast! Well done!
> 
> Almost - sorry you've had that worry of the discharge but glad it's ok now.
> 
> Julz congrats on being PuPO not long to go now before you know. I so hope you get your BFP.
> 
> I wonder how Froggy and Tina are going?
> 
> As for me, we did our scan yesterday too and we got the ok. Kat we got the thumbs up too! Starting to feel more real. It was on the morning am early appointment and I only had a smoothie so she said it was still sleeping and she woke it up and it was moving around. We had an Ob appointment on Monday in the afternoon and it was moving so much. We're telling my husband's family this weekend. He wanted to wait till the scan. My Mum has known for a while! 2nd grandchild (his brother only has and will have 1) - they'll be happy i don't know if I'm ready for all the uber excitement as I don't really feel it myself yet. Obviously happy but very cautiously happy it's the weirdest thing. Staying positive but I'm just not Gaga happy or anything.
> 
> We also found out it's a boy - I must admit it's crazy but I was slightly hoping on having a girl and was convinced it was a girl because my symptoms were different to my mum and sister with boys. I decided to find out because I didn't want to spend the whole pregnancy thinking it was a girl. I must admit I did get a bit teary when she said boy. Only because it will be the first girl in my family as my sister is having a boy and my brother has two boys. But anyway, in a good place now about it because he'll have all these boys to play with - and my husband's niece is such a spoilt brat - so emotional and dramatic - that I'm glad it's different!

Thanks, yep it was great to hear, especially after my MIL and DH to a certain extent were giving me a hard time for not eating much. They can stick _that_ in their pipes and smoke it :haha:

Haha it's so funny isn't it? Hoping it's a good sign for both of us that our babies really are doing great in there:thumbup: Although since DH and I listen to heavy metal (we both also listen to other stuff though; me I also listen to _a lot_ of pop and some country music) he would've probably found the baby making the horns sign a bit more amusing:haha: Mine was wiggly as well, the nurse was having a hard time getting a good measurment which was great as we probably got a little more scan time:thumbup: She tried to get mine to move more up to get a better measurement and wanted me to cough, unfortunately I think my coughing fits a few days ago has hardened baby to them so he/she didn't really react:haha: 

Are they sure about the gender or is it more a guess? It has always been my understanding that they normally first tell you gender at around 20 weeks as it's more accurate by then (although we're Team :yellow: so we don't want to know!). So exciting you're also telling family this weekend! I hope you get lots of happy reactions:happydance: I'm sure that if it turns out to be a girl you wouldn't let her end up a spoiled brat! I know either way my child won't end up that way because I think it's awful when parents spoil their kids so they turn into impossible, entitled people. 

BTW my MIL asked yesterday if she could tell DH's grandmother (who's her mother). DH foolishly told her yes and it turns out while grandmother was super happy she wasn't completely surprised as she "could tell" I was pregnant :dohh::wacko: Oh well, here's hoping DH's brothers, the youngest's girlfriend and the cousin have a more surprised reaction this weekend:haha:


----------



## Julesxo

Ummm, sorry to look silly but what does PUPO mean?


----------



## almosthere

Pregnant until proven otherwise lol


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies :) 

Glad to see you're all doing well and the scans are great too! 

i had my scan last fridat at 12+6 i am so in love! when they measured crown to rump it was 7.03cm and 13+1! its moved my EDD to the 6th October. 

i am also very low risk of Down Syndrome so all is looking extremely well :happydance: no need to do any more rests yay!

View attachment 937506


View attachment 937508


View attachment 937510


----------



## KatO79

Great news Cassie and such lovely scans! The hospital I went to doesn't do 3D scans I think, would've otherwise loved to get one:blush:


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you :) i was quite happy with the scans. We went to an ultrasound place which my doctor suggested. I still havent been to a hospital yet. A referal has been sent though so should be going to one soon.

We also have a 3d scan booked for the 3rd may to find out the gender so excited cant wait!!


----------



## miranda007

Kat79.. lol she reckons she could tell you were pregnant.. pffft lol. people like to say stuff like this

yeah it's definitley a boy because it's the NIPT blood test where they check the genetics. It's slightly more accurate than the Nuchal one for downs, trinomoy 18, 23 and turners syndrome. It cost us $500.. which is cheap compared to other IVF treatments. Our fertility place does them as it's all gene stuff and that's what they specialise in. Weird to think it's little DNA has already gone into my blood stream and they can tell that much!

I'm really happy though that it's a boy and just want it to be healthy.. that's the most important. I was a bit disappointed that day we found out and then I see on Facebook some couple who got married in jan and pregnant at the time.. their wedding photographer posted a video of them saying goodbye to their 5 day old son because of some metabolic rare disorder. GUT WRENCHING.. I bawled... So it was a wake up call to go.. hey let's be just glad it's healthy ok! And I love my little nephews..


----------



## almosthere

Misscassie how amazing are those scans the early 3d us is so cool I have to get a 20 week 3 with a specialist due to a genetic issue from dhs side of the family fluid on the brain. I have my 12 week scan April 27th so excited and then my 20 week with the specialist.


----------



## almosthere

Miranda congrats on a boy I have one I lovvee having a boy :)


----------



## miranda007

thanks almost.. yeah I'm excited about having a boy.. what do you love about it so much. I'm excited! good luck for your scans too


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat79.. lol she reckons she could tell you were pregnant.. pffft lol. people like to say stuff like this
> 
> yeah it's definitley a boy because it's the NIPT blood test where they check the genetics. It's slightly more accurate than the Nuchal one for downs, trinomoy 18, 23 and turners syndrome. It cost us $500.. which is cheap compared to other IVF treatments. Our fertility place does them as it's all gene stuff and that's what they specialise in. Weird to think it's little DNA has already gone into my blood stream and they can tell that much!
> 
> I'm really happy though that it's a boy and just want it to be healthy.. that's the most important. I was a bit disappointed that day we found out and then I see on Facebook some couple who got married in jan and pregnant at the time.. their wedding photographer posted a video of them saying goodbye to their 5 day old son because of some metabolic rare disorder. GUT WRENCHING.. I bawled... So it was a wake up call to go.. hey let's be just glad it's healthy ok! And I love my little nephews..


I don't know, apparently she'd already told my MIL of her suspicions *before* being told of my pregnancy and she's done the same thing with my ex-SIL (the one previously married to DH's older brother) both times she was pregnant. So maybe she does have some uncanny knack?

Ah ok I though it was maybe based on the scan as I know ones before 20 weeks aren't very reliable when trying to determine gender. Great they offer those tests, I don't think it's the norm here and if they do offer them I shudder to know how much it'd cost here seeing as how there's a 25% tax on everything here (not to mention the 45% tax on income):wacko: Wow I wasn't making any derogatory remarks to you having a boy, just stating that if it was a guess based on a scan before 20 weeks then it isn't reliable:wacko:


----------



## almosthere

I like the silly crazy side the rough and tumble I'm just more comfortable with dealing with boy play more than girl I was a Tom boy growing up in get along with guys better than woman so the the thought of a girl is a little scarey to me especially teenage years but I would love a girl now I've warmed up to the idea recently. Boys are just very easy going I'm sure girls can be too but ya I love my little boy! Plus boys are mama's boys a lot so more snuggles haha the girls love their daddy's I notice a lot I work with toddlers lol


----------



## miranda007

oh Kat lol.. no no I didn't think you were making any degoratory comments about anything. Sorry if it seemed like I thought that. I type quickly and sometimes on the mobile. All good!! Wow income tax.. those Scandinavian countries love their tax don't they! ha ha. 

Ah thanks Almost.. yeah I am really pumped to have a boy. And i'm a tomboy myself and had 4 brothers growing up.. And we like to do active things like hiking and things.. We always say oh we'll have our child walking short trips and build them up to things. I love all that outdoor stuff like camping. For some reason it was an initial rush of emotions I feel a little bit silly about it actually. I just wish for it to be happy.. and man, really I'm just lucky to be pregnant!!! 

And I'm pretty sure my little sister is having a boy.. and my husband's friends have just had two more boys so they'll all be close in age. And I feel as I've babysat my nephews nearly every week since they were born they'll be super excited it's a boy. They're the sweetest things I only hope some of that rubs off on my bub lol. 

Anyone having a baby shower? My sister's baby shower is coming up.. I don't like all the fuss and attention.. and feel a bit embarassed about getting all those gifts. I think I'll just go out with a few friends for a nice meal and spend time with them. I'll decide after my sisters!


----------



## almosthere

Usually I think you just have one then after your first you don't but I hear sprinkles are happening for second babies kind of a cute idea but I don't want to seem greedy. I would need lots of girl clothes if I had a girl I've also heard of diaper showers where u just ask for diapers.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> oh Kat lol.. no no I didn't think you were making any degoratory comments about anything. Sorry if it seemed like I thought that. I type quickly and sometimes on the mobile. All good!! Wow income tax.. those Scandinavian countries love their tax don't they! ha ha.

Ah ok it sounded a bit like you were getting a bit defensive about having a boy and I didn't feel like I said anything bad about having a boy - for all I know I may be having one as well, we'll see in October:winkwink:

Yep the income taxes and taxes in general are insane:wacko: 




miranda007 said:


> Anyone having a baby shower? My sister's baby shower is coming up.. I don't like all the fuss and attention.. and feel a bit embarassed about getting all those gifts. I think I'll just go out with a few friends for a nice meal and spend time with them. I'll decide after my sisters!

Nope it's not a thing in Denmark unfortunately. Although I could claim since I'm born an American that I can hold one anyway but I don't have many female friends so it'd be kinda silly anyway:shrug: Will first be getting stuff for baby at the baby's Christening which I guess will be around the start/middle of April next year. But that'll probably involve also stuff that baby can first use when older e.g. a nice necklace with a cross. Still a bit confused on who to pick for Godmother (Godfather is easier since DH has 2 brothers), my one female friend is the childish one so would rather not pick her and everyone else female is older (like my MIL and her mother).

BTW I don't know why but I'm suddenly scared of announcing this pregnancy on FB :nope: Was so looking forward to doing it after this weekend and suddenly I'm hesitating. I don't know, maybe I'm still afraid of something going wrong which may have to do with how my life has been - so many things have gone wrong in my life. I took 2 educations but failed to be able to get a job. I tried to make friends here but most rejected me, perhaps because they sensed me as being odd/different (perhaps due to being raised in pretty severe emotional/mental dysfunction?) and the vast majority never gave me a chance. Managed to find a new friend but then she totally stabbed me in the back and blamed me for her laziness and subsequent failure during a project for my Lab Tech studies (was technically a group project but we had to write separate reports and keep separate journals for the lab part, she failed to keep a journal or keep track of the amounts of chemicals she was using) - she even bad mouthed me to the whole class how it was *all* my fault even though I did warn her and encouraged her to keep her journal. I tried so hard with my dysfunctional siblings yet they've ostracised me. Only exception has been DH of course!


----------



## miranda007

Ah Kat.. no no takes a lot to offend me. I'm v easy going in that sense!! All good!

Yeah in australia some people do the American baby shower traditions.. I didn't do the kitchen tea thing before we got married. I felt everybody was already giving me a present for the wedding anyway.. here if they have kitchen teas you're expected to bring another gift which they unwrap with everyone looking!! I didn't want that. My sister did.. she likes all those things.

Yeah I feel the same way about announcing it on Facebook too! I have lots of friends like 450 and just it's too much. I want to be 100% sure about everything too. I dropped a private message to a few people I wanted to tell. I won't do a public post until further down the track. I'm the same I don't want it feeling too public yet.. we've had bumps along the way getting here. Ah yes.. I feel the same way I've jumped around career wise too.. went back to art school and trying to establish myself as an artist now. I wish I was more successful but I know it takes time and I might get there when I'm older. And yes, people can be so cruel. I feel the same way. I was bullied in high school when I switched schools and couldn't make friends. That feeling of being left out sticks with you. I've got lots of friends now (ones from school I eventually made after a few years.) But I still have that feeling when I meet new people.. hmm do they want to meet up with me if I suggest something.. those feelings from school rush back. And my friend who's older tells me some of the school mums can be a bit like that.. which worries me.. but I'm sure we'll both find some nice mum's to be friends with. Kat, you're absolutely lovely and you're going to be the best Mum.. I really think you'll meet some other like minded Mum's at the play ground/mothers group etc.. And your circle will become a whole lot bigger..


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Ah Kat.. no no takes a lot to offend me. I'm v easy going in that sense!! All good!
> 
> Yeah in australia some people do the American baby shower traditions.. I didn't do the kitchen tea thing before we got married. I felt everybody was already giving me a present for the wedding anyway.. here if they have kitchen teas you're expected to bring another gift which they unwrap with everyone looking!! I didn't want that. My sister did.. she likes all those things.
> 
> Yeah I feel the same way about announcing it on Facebook too! I have lots of friends like 450 and just it's too much. I want to be 100% sure about everything too. I dropped a private message to a few people I wanted to tell. I won't do a public post until further down the track. I'm the same I don't want it feeling too public yet.. we've had bumps along the way getting here. Ah yes.. I feel the same way I've jumped around career wise too.. went back to art school and trying to establish myself as an artist now. I wish I was more successful but I know it takes time and I might get there when I'm older. And yes, people can be so cruel. I feel the same way. I was bullied in high school when I switched schools and couldn't make friends. That feeling of being left out sticks with you. I've got lots of friends now (ones from school I eventually made after a few years.) But I still have that feeling when I meet new people.. hmm do they want to meet up with me if I suggest something.. those feelings from school rush back. And my friend who's older tells me some of the school mums can be a bit like that.. which worries me.. but I'm sure we'll both find some nice mum's to be friends with. Kat, you're absolutely lovely and you're going to be the best Mum.. I really think you'll meet some other like minded Mum's at the play ground/mothers group etc.. And your circle will become a whole lot bigger..

I have less friends on FB, around 25 I think? Had 26 but this guy from Danish High School I had reconnected with suddenly defriended me after 1 year - I don't know if he was cleaning up since he has over 1000 friends and I was defriended maybe by accident (maybe because I don't have my maiden name anynore) since I can see he's kept everyone else from High School on his list:shrug:

As to job-wise I hope you make it! I've pretty much given up as my long term unemployment will make it impossible to get a job here. No one wants to train someone soon hitting 40:nope: 

Friend-wise I'm glad you had an easier time in the end and here's hoping you find the nice moms that aren't like that - because really, who would want to be friends with someone that's like that? Here it seems to be very difficult to make friends, perhaps because the Danes are harder to get to know. If you're different and a bit shy, you're shunned apparently. Most people here stop making friends after college so it gets even harder. Here's hoping it's easier away from the Copenhagen area and that people are more open and friendly where DH and I are moving to since it's more in the country, more surburb. 

Thanks miranda but you're making me cry:blush: I truely hope so! I so want to do things differently with this baby and that they don't grow up the way I did. I think that since starting to break emotionally with my siblings and giving up on them, I'm finally starting to become more confident and much less shy around people - my social anxiety is pretty much gone. Guess I'm starting to shed the scapegoat "you're-bad-and-the-cancer-of-the-family" type of message I've been brainwashed with for years now by my mother and brother, then later my sister. Which should also help when meeting new people as I won't be stinking of "I'm-bad-and-not-good-enough" anymore:thumbup:


----------



## MissCassie

How are we all feeling ladies? Its very quiet!


----------



## almosthere

Hi Cassie I am doing well just had my 12 week scan yesterday poor image quality which was disappointing but baby looks well according to Dr I may have a uti waiting to hear back from Dr they found blood in my urine and some white cell count was low so they may wait a couple more days for the culture test


----------



## miranda007

Almost.. ohh UTI.. how annoying.. hopefully they'll give you something for it when they confirm it.
how are you going Cassie?
I'm 16 weeks.. I don't think I'm showing yet.. I still wonder if I'm pregnant. well i just look fat.. but it doesn't jiggle.. I've only put on 1.5kgs. I'm eating lots of healthy food. It will be good when I feel it kick soon..think I felt butterflies today


----------



## almosthere

Wow i can't believe your 16 weeks already your almost halfway there! How exciting about feeling flutters the full on kicking it amazing and so reassuring I hope they start for you soon! I'm hoping to feel flutters soon thought I did one about a week ago but wondering if I was wrong bc I haven't felt anything since.

So no uti just a small trace of blood and bacteria but so minimal they think the bacteria was cross contamination or something weird haha. It's amazing your not showing miranda I've been showing since 10 weeks lol


----------



## KatO79

Miranda I'm 17 weeks and not showing much either but everything was well yesterday when I went to my 1st midwife appointment. My uterus is measuring as it should and I got to hear baby's heartbeat for the 1st time which was amazing :cloud9: Glad everything is well :flower:

Almost glad everything is going well with your baby:thumbup: As for showing it's normal for people who've had a baby before to start showing sooner than 1st timers. Something about your stomache muscles are weakened and your uterus therefore pops out sooner since it's not being held back much.


----------



## almosthere

I actually am recovering from what we think easy a bad stomach bug horrible non stop vomiting in middle of the night early morning Sunday to Monday so glad it's over but worried if it was food poisoning that something could have happened to my baby :(


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> I actually am recovering from what we think easy a bad stomach bug horrible non stop vomiting in middle of the night early morning Sunday to Monday so glad it's over but worried if it was food poisoning that something could have happened to my baby :(

Oh no hope everything is ok. Have you tried asking a GP /midwife if it can affect baby?


----------



## almosthere

I know food poisoning can or dehydration from stomach bug I kept my ob updated she didn't think it sounded like food poisoning if but was I would have needed antibiotics but they never tested and the two r hard to figure out if bits one or the other trying to trust the ob I was able to keep things down before having to take a trip to er so that was good just waiting for my next appt to hear baby on doppler


----------



## almosthere

Kat how are you feeling?


----------



## MissCassie

We had our gender scan today and gound out that we are :pink: which we are very excited about! 

I am completely shocked i thought that we were having a boy! Was convinced that we were having a boy.


----------



## Elz

Congrats Miss Cassie!!! I can't believe how fast time is going! It seems like only yesterday that I had my transfer!!
How is everyone else doing? Hope you're feeling better almost! :flower:
X


----------



## almosthere

Miss Cassie congrats so exciting! Can't believe you are 18 weeks already and Elz you 17 wow! I'll be 14 on monday I feel so far behind you ladies. My gender scan is mid june.

I am feeling better but have a cold or allergies very tired need to go to bed early


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks girls :)

Its crazy how quick its going Almost half way in 2 weeks woohoo!

Almost that sucks you have a cold i have the exact same thing my hayfever has flared up pretty badly been a sneezing coughijg mess.


----------



## almosthere

Yes I'm the same sneezing clearing throat all the time coughing and blowing my nose at least it's not sinus which I just got over a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Elz

I've had a stuffy nose since becoming pregnant but I've been sneezing a lot recently and have a dry tickly cough! I've never suffered with hay fever before but does anyone know if pregnancy can cause me to start?! Or it may be just a common cold - the joys of working in a classroom full of 4 year olds!!! X


----------



## KatO79

Guess I'm doing fine. My MS is gone although I do get the very occasional nausea episode. Been having my normal light on/off cramps and RLP. Also been experiencing a stuffed nose every morning that gets better when I've been up for a while.

On the private front I only heard from my toxic brother and his wife on my birthday Sunday. Totally over the top and fake wishes on my FB timeline when you think about it's been at least 1 year since we've spoken (longer if it's reasonably pleasant communication) and the ignoring began. Nothing from my toxic sister or our enabler cousin. None of them know I'm pregnant or have bothered to ask about anything about me or DH.


----------



## Elz

Sorry to hear that Kat, but I do hope that you had a wonderful birthday nevertheless! X


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> Sorry to hear that Kat, but I do hope that you had a wonderful birthday nevertheless! X

Thanks Elz:hugs: DH and I went to a nice Italian restaurant and the food was pretty good. I had some mussels for dinner in a tomato and garlic sauce. Then we went home and saw a movie. 

Ugh so it seems as if DH's older brother's ex-wife was cunning. She called dibs on having the kids on the even weeks so she now will have them for their birthdays the next 6-7 years :growlmad: We thought we'd be going to the boy's birthday on the 21st but it turns out the ex has only invited her family:growlmad: It's so obvious she's trying to keep my DH's family away from the kids' big days as much as possible so they'll bond most with her family. Yep definitely cements my belief she's a narcissist :nope:


----------



## miranda007

Congrats on having a little girl Cassie!! That's right I think you're a bit ahead of me. 

Kat79 - happy birthday!! Yeah my MS had gone and I just get the odd taste in my mouth if I haven't drunk enough water. Cold sparkling water helps. Other than that no pregnancy symptoms other than if I get cold - I get super sore nipples like I'm too cold and have to put a hot pack on them for it go away. I used to get cold nipples before pregnancy buy it was only when I was super duper cold.. Now it happens more. Dreading winter as its not even cold here in Oz yet. But it never gets super cold - not like u must have Kat! 

I haven't seen Froggy and Tina.. And danser I think it was. Would love to know how they're going. I haven't checked the other pages they probably don't check this much now. 

As for me I took my first pic of me on the side. I'll see if I can attach it. I think I just look fat around the middle. When I'm larger I put all my weight around my middle so just feel like I've put on a few! Haven't felt kicks yet. Hopefully that happens soon.


----------



## almosthere

Kat hope you have a great birthday. Was the children's parent schedule just between the parents or mediation or court? Ide take to mediation and try to get every other year for holidays like a trade off that's unfortunate. Sounds like a nice relaxing birthday!

Miranda glad the sickness is subsiding for you my naseau has come back! My nipples hurt so bad when they cold cold yesterday it was sore to touch even just clothing rubbing on then owch! 

Ide also like to hear from the other ladies hope they are all doing well!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Cassie - congratulations on a baby girl! :happydance:

Ladies - I'm also stuffy every single morning .... even stuffy not in the morning. It's the most annoying pregnancy symptom. I hate it! I have my 16 weeks ultrasound tomorrow and I am so excited :happydance: I can't wait to see my little babies again. Anyone having bad rlp pain or noticed that their breasts have grown a ton yet? I'm already up a bra size and a half! I started at a B cup and am starting to bulge out of the C cup I bought about a month ago. Insane!


----------



## KatO79

ash I have been having the same issue. It's worse in the mornings though and seems to get a bit better during the day.



almosthere said:


> Kat hope you have a great birthday. Was the children's parent schedule just between the parents or mediation or court? Ide take to mediation and try to get every other year for holidays like a trade off that's unfortunate. Sounds like a nice relaxing birthday!

There is a certain amount of mediation but not much. Here it tends to be the most adamant and nasty parent that wins. The courts don't like to mix in and generally push for the parents working it out amongst themselves. It's a crappy system really! And my BIL is so easy going and just lets her pretty much get her way to avoid conflict. His ex isn't above creating drama in front of the kids - she's clearly out to get revenge no matter the cost to the children hence why I'm pretty confident she has NPD like my mother and siblings. She went nuts one time because he'd stupidly answered his daughter's friend and said it was his ex that "broke up." She showed up with the kids for the daughter's family birthday and screamed her head off at him over it. She blames the whole divorce on him and denies any wrongdoing.


----------



## almosthere

Ash I think I grew I will wear my bra it's so tight then loosens up throughout hr hr day I think it stretches one day I heh rook it off and the wire was digging into my boobs I didn't even feel it until taking it off I think I broke it I need to get. new bra curious what size I'll fit in now I'm normally a 32b so we will see myb my name 36 now!my nipples also get super sensitive and spread and I get dried colostrum so yicky on and off.

Kat sorry to hear about the crummy system


----------



## ashknowsbest

Almost - go get a new bra! It's exciting! :haha: If you're anything like me I was SO excited to have bigger boobs. I've always wanted some serious cleavage and I'm finally get it. I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts, I know after I stop breastfeeding they will probably go back to normal. I have leakage if I squeeze them (which I don't do often but I did the other day out of curiosity) but not too much yet.


----------



## almosthere

Haha I am definitely excited just too busy to shop right now myb this weekend!


----------



## miranda007

I was in the city after our 13 week scan and normally a 10c and went into the department store and the lady said maternity bras without wire are the best as the wire cuts into your tummy and affects your milk supply - further down the track. 
She fitted me (she was a bit of a bully) and said the 10DD I should go. I didn't actually believe her and went around to the other fitting room and the other lady said the same thing. 
Anyway, I wore it the other day and I got really sweaty in it. And it wasn't even a hot day. It was so annoying. It's winter here soon so hopefully will be fine.

If I go to the gym, or walk up a few flights of stairs etc I get a weird pulse that I can hear/feel in my left ear. Apparently it's a thing in pregnancy called pulsitle titinus - except it's not all the time. Some people online said they go a bit crazy and can't sleep. That's not me - it's just weird. I have been having the odd sugary things so going to not have any this week and see if it helps


----------



## almosthere

I went up a couple bra sizes well almost 2 I got the 36b I think it was it's at the tightest setting my breasts fill the cup so so i figured I can lose end the bra if my breasts continue to grow bras aren't cheap even the cheap ones haha so hoping the two I got will last this pregnancy and hoping the keep these larger breasts but we will see with my luck they will shrink after breasts feeding boo lol


----------



## almosthere

Miranda hope your ears improve I've had a odd c lo inking in my right ear when I walk not sure if it could be from tmj also had strobe light flashing last night in bed it's a visual migraines guess my hormones aren't getting rid of them for me no fun.


----------



## KatO79

Miranda I've also gotten a new bra but just ended up figuring it out for myself. Went with a cotton one with no underwires as per recommendations I've read. Mine also stretches so I can use it for longer. Is yours cotton? If not that may explain the sweating. So weird about your ear, I've never heard of that before. I haven't experienced that myself although haven't been going up any longer flights of stars yet.


----------



## miranda007

Yeah it's cotton blend with other poly ect.. I always go cotton - feels like it but there must be spandex in there. I wore it yesterday it wasn't as hot. We're going into winter so it's not to bad.

I pressed on the FET May/June thread and froggy is pregnant!!! I'm so happy for her! 

Yeah I googled the ear thing - mine comes and goes - and if I have sugar so it's a good incentive not to eat it - I've tried to be really good most of the time!! Some women get it all the time and badly in pregnancy and can't sleep.
I'm not that bad! So I feel lucky. Just peeing 3 or 4 times a night. Even if I don't drink past 8pm it's still bad. Got to keep doing kegels.. We all do!


----------



## KatO79

Miranda yep it could be the spandex, there's also some in the bra I bought so it can stretch a bit as the breasts get larger. So great about froggy :happydance: Wow I don't think I get up more than 1-2 times a night myself which is a bit weird:shrug: Wish I had an incentive to stop sugar but I still get some. Trying to keep it mostly to fruit but do eat some candy on the weekends along with a bit of cola :dohh:

AFM my childish friend never answered my text from 2 weeks ago about having heard baby's heartbeat for the 1st time. So I'm a bit done with this friendship and hoping she doesn't count on me being super interested in her future pregnancy although she probably does:dohh: Tired of me doing the vast majority of the giving in this friendship and ready to find new and less selfish ones. Although that'll probably first happen once I join any birthing groups and in the near future "mommy and me" groups as I'm a housewife so don't get out much.


----------



## almosthere

How lovely froggy is pregnant congrats to her yay!


----------



## MissCassie

Thats so good that Froggy is pregnant so happy!

I went and got fitted for a maternity bra the other day and well they fitted me for size 16F!.... im usually a 14e.. so gone up a cup. Lol scary to think whay will happen when milk comes in


----------



## froggyfrog

This made me smile! You ladies are so sweet!


----------



## Elz

Ahhh huge congrats froggy!! So happy for you!! X


----------



## almosthere

Froggyfrog congrats so happy almost in tears for you congrats mama! 6 years of trying if I tend your siggy correctly? Wow so well deserved congrats on a boy too!


----------



## almosthere

Elz omgsh almost 20 weeks almost half way that's crazy how are you feeling?


----------



## KatO79

Congrats froggy:flower:


----------



## Elz

Almost - I know! I can't quite believe it myself! Lol feeling really good thanks :) starting to feel baby move quite a bit more now and my bump is obvious to others so I'm getting looks from strangers and shocked faces from people who haven't seen me in a while! Haha 
How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## almosthere

Haha its nice to start really looking pregnant and not the awkward us she or isn't she lol. Glad you feel well I'm dying to get the intense baby kicks going can't wait!


----------



## almosthere

I'm 16 weeks on Monday eeek! Love hitting those weekly marks! :)


----------



## KatO79

Was at my anomaly scan today and it went well, baby is looking healthy which was the best and most important news :cloud9: My placenta though is close to my cervix so will need to go to a 32 week scan as a precaution to make sure it moves up which she was pretty sure it would. Worst case I'll need a planned C-section which isn't what I was exactly hoping for :nope:

Been feeling more movement and last night actually saw one of the kicks as a bit of my belly moved :cloud9:

I'd post pics but the ones from my phone are too big and still no internet via my computer yet :dohh::growlmad:


----------



## almosthere

Kat so exciting about the kicks and seeing them! Glad your scan went well hopefully all goes well at your next scan.

Think I finally felt a good proper kick today I've felt some small ones but this was much stronger so excited!


----------



## MissCassie

Lets see those bumps ladies :)
Mine today at 20+5

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/924/ugUY3i.jpg


----------



## almosthere

Ahhh I forgot to take my 16 week bump pic and didn't for a 15 week at all tired and unmotivated a bit still haha I'll try to take and post my 12 week bump tonight if I have time I have a 16week ob appt and get to hear babies hb yay and then a haircut or maybe more like trim haha.


----------



## almosthere

Cassie cute bump looks like a 20 week size bump to me!


----------



## KatO79

Still no internet via my computer so can't upload pics until that happens:nope: Mine isn't as big as yours Cassie but baby is measuring fine as of my 20 week anomaly scan Monday. I guess it's my body build or something:shrug:

So great almosthere, sounds like your baby is doing well:thumbup: And thanks I really hope my placenta has moved by then as I really want to give birth vaginally. 

Ugh my toxic mother called DH last night and first blamed him for some stocks she bought that are going down. She claims he didn't buy the ones she told him to even though he's 100 % sure he did buy the ones she wanted (it was over the computer and my mother refuses to learn how to use one). Typical narcissist, nothing is ever her fault so she's re-writing history to make it DH's fault:dohh::growlmad: DH did the stupid thing and apologised which you never do with a narcissist if you're sure they're changing what happened to make it your fault:dohh: Then she started telling him how irresponsible it was to buy a house with stairs because it's dangerous for me while pregnant and for baby when (s)he is a bit older. I don't get why DH let her go on and on and not tell her to quit it.


----------



## miranda007

Congrats your bump looks lovely Cassie!! I'll post one tmw. 
We had our 20 week scan too - it came at a good time because I'm not sure I've felt him move yet - there's definitely movement but I just feel blood flow. He was moving so much! 
Ah Kat I'm sure it will move by then. My sister is close to due date and she was worried it was breached - but it's moved. I'm sure the same will happen to u. 
Argh Kat yep you're the first parents to ever have stairs in their house!! Not. So silly. That's what gates are for!


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Congrats your bump looks lovely Cassie!! I'll post one tmw.
> We had our 20 week scan too - it came at a good time because I'm not sure I've felt him move yet - there's definitely movement but I just feel blood flow. He was moving so much!
> Ah Kat I'm sure it will move by then. My sister is close to due date and she was worried it was breached - but it's moved. I'm sure the same will happen to u.
> Argh Kat yep you're the first parents to ever have stairs in their house!! Not. So silly. That's what gates are for!

Yep bit in the same situation although I'm sure we'll both feel more in the weeks to come.

Yeah I've heard that the vast majority of the time they do move. So here's hoping mine is one of them.

DH did try to mention gates but my mother kept on trolling:dohh: If she starts when we unfortunately see her today I'll have to step in and tell her to stop it because I'm not in the mood for BS like that:nope: Geez it really irks me she wants to move closer to us but it's of course so we can more easily be her servants:nope: Is it bad I'm hoping she soon goes really, really senile and needs to live in a "old folks" home? With my luck she'll live to over 90 and be with all her marbles right until the end:dohh:


----------



## MissCassie

What weeks are you ladies going to finsih working? I was originally going to take the last of my leave at 33 weeks for 2 and then start at 35 weeks. 
But i changed it yesterday to take a week of in august at 33 weeks see family in a different state and then work up to 38 weeks and then just get my annual leave paid out to me..

So my official start date of maternity leave is 25 september. If i make it that far.

I get 18 weeks paid leave and im taking up to a year off


----------



## Elz

I'm finishing work at 28 weeks! I work in a school and I don't plan on going back after the summer holidays. I can't wait! I had already decided not to return to work after the summer holidays before I got pregnant as I have my own business alongside my full time job at the moment and want to be able to choose when I work and dramatically increase my income whilst working from home. It'll be ideal when the baby arrives as I can work around him/her and still be able to earn a better income than my current job! It's a no-brainer really! 
How is everyone doing? I'm counting down the hours until I can see my baby again in our anomaly scan. I'm excited and a teensy bit nervous. I just hope that he/she is OK! X


----------



## KatO79

Good luck with your scan Elz although I'm sure your baby is fine:thumbup: Will you be finding out the gender? 

AFM I of course have no issues as I'm unemployed:nope: So no worrying about maternity leave :dohh:


----------



## Elz

KatO79 said:


> Good luck with your scan Elz although I'm sure your baby is fine:thumbup: Will you be finding out the gender?
> 
> AFM I of course have no issues as I'm unemployed:nope: So no worrying about maternity leave :dohh:

Thanks Kat! :flower:
I'm undecided about finding out the gender but hubby is dead against it so we won't find out as I won't be able to keep it to myself!! Haha! I have until 10:30am tomorrow to change his mind. Don't think I'll be successful though!
I won't be entitled to maternity leave, only statutory as I'll be resigning, but the income from my business will more than make up for that! X


----------



## almosthere

I think ide be around 23 weeks I also work in a school and am not planning on going back doesn't seem fair to the little toddlers who would make a connection with me for only a couple months then to leave. I'm super excited :) 17 weeks today one more week til I start my 5th month! I find out the gender in 15 days!


----------



## Elz

So our scan went well today! Baby was lively again :cloud9: and looked as healthy as can be! Keeping the gender a surprise as we don't get many good surprises! 
The weather in the UK is lovely for a change and it's half term holidays so I'm going to make the most of the rest of my week off! X


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> So our scan went well today! Baby was lively again :cloud9: and looked as healthy as can be! Keeping the gender a surprise as we don't get many good surprises!
> The weather in the UK is lovely for a change and it's half term holidays so I'm going to make the most of the rest of my week off! X

Glad your scan went well :flower: So you did end up finding out the gender? I thought your DH didn't want to know:haha:


----------



## miranda007

I work for myself - I'm an artist so don't know when I'll stop. Depends how I feel. I'm trying now to finish off works and commissions )haven't been very productive) but need to be. And I want to do some works for the flat as I'm sick of looking at my old works - figure I'll be spending a lot of time at home so want it to be nice!! 

We still need to move to a bigger place and I'll move the studio into a lock up garage and hopefully get some stuff done. Ha ha (maybe not) but there will be snippets of time. 

Husband has his own business (he pulls in the big $) so he pays me a wage to split our income to reduce tax - so I think I'll technically get a small maternity allowance from the govt. 

Feeling good - finally got some maternity jeans from Target.. My sister is due soon. She's freaking out about labour because she has really bad asthma. (As in on steroids)


----------



## Elz

KatO79 said:


> Elz said:
> 
> 
> So our scan went well today! Baby was lively again :cloud9: and looked as healthy as can be! Keeping the gender a surprise as we don't get many good surprises!
> The weather in the UK is lovely for a change and it's half term holidays so I'm going to make the most of the rest of my week off! X
> 
> Glad your scan went well :flower: So you did end up finding out the gender? I thought your DH didn't want to know:haha:Click to expand...

Haha no we didn't find out, we're keeping it a secret! The sonographer didn't even ask if we wanted to find out so we didn't mention it. My mother is convinced it's a boy though! Lol x


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elz said:
> 
> 
> So our scan went well today! Baby was lively again :cloud9: and looked as healthy as can be! Keeping the gender a surprise as we don't get many good surprises!
> The weather in the UK is lovely for a change and it's half term holidays so I'm going to make the most of the rest of my week off! X
> 
> Glad your scan went well :flower: So you did end up finding out the gender? I thought your DH didn't want to know:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha no we didn't find out, we're keeping it a secret! The sonographer didn't even ask if we wanted to find out so we didn't mention it. My mother is convinced it's a boy though! Lol xClick to expand...

Ah ok, so crazy your sonographer didn't ask. Ours did before she even started scanning me.

Your mother sounds like my FIL, only he's convinced we're having a girl:winkwink:


----------



## MissCassie

How is everyone going? 

Im starting to see movement now from the outside which is pretty cool! My poor parnter has still not felt her move properly yet. She stops everytime he puts his hand on my belly. Lol shes very cheeky already


----------



## almosthere

Miss Cassie that's so exciting about the movement! 

I am getting huge have gained 11 lbs and felt baby kick about 8 times in a row today it stinks going days without movement so this made me smile for sure. My gender/20 week health scan is Tuesday morning I'm so excited!

Hope everyone else is doing well I cant believe some of us anatomy really more than halfway there or getting close to the halfway point.


----------



## KatO79

So exciting Cassie! I saw my first movement actually the night before my anomaly scan which was on the 23rd of May. But same here with my DH, he hasn't felt anything yet but I'm sure that'll change for both of us soon:happydance:

Good luck with your scan almost! I'm sure all is well with your LO and do let us know how it goes:flower:

AFM I'm 23 weeks today and doing well (other than my sleeping issues:wacko:). Feels like baby's kicks are getting a bit stronger which is exciting:happydance: Always love it when I feel something, even if (s)he's kicking me:haha: Also been talking more to baby and trying to influence his/her music taste already:haha: Since my internet is up I can finally upload a bump pic. I've been only taking bump pics every 2 weeks so I can notice any differences a bit more easily. This is one I took last week:


----------



## almosthere

Thanks Kat what an adorable bump!


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Thanks Kat what an adorable bump!

Thanks almost:smug:

Oh I forgot to mention DH and I took a quick trip by the baby store today and looked at baby carriages again. Had a talk with one of the ladies there and I've decided on going with an Odder Zip (Odder is a really good quality Danish carriage brand; one of the two top brands here). DH was being hopeless (loves to procrastinate) and someone had to make a decision so it was me. We're going to order it next weekend as there's a 6-8 week waiting period to get one so better order it now:wacko: Think we're going for one in grey melange with black trim (a new color). Can't wait to get it:happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm doing pretty good. I started having some really bad back pain during week 19 and 20 but it is getting better not. Not sure if it's from yoga and prenatal massages I've been getting or if my body is just getting used to the added weight but either way I'm happy to be getting relief. DH felt the babies last night and really strong kicks this morning. It's so nice to feel them move, I haven't had to use my doppler in a while because of it. :happydance:

I can't believe I'm more than halfway through the pregnancy. 38 weeks .... 17 more weeks to go. It seems surreal. October will be here before I know it.

Glad to see everyone else is doing well and moving along. 

Kat you look great! 

Almost - yay for 20 week and gender scan! Tuesday is not far off. I always get super excited the days leading up to ultrasound. It's just so exciting! Are you hoping for a specific gender? I know most people would be happy with a happy healthy baby but everyone has their preferences.


----------



## almosthere

I would love either but since I have a son a girl would be lovely although girls intimidate me a bit more especially as teenagers haha. My son wants a brother so ide be happy with either really but I'll guess a girl although with my luck it will be another boy haha


----------



## almosthere

Ash so you only go 2 weeks sooner with twins? I guess I thought these come at 36 weeks or something October really will be here soon! Eeek!


----------



## miranda007

Kat - gorgeous bump..I'm 22 weeks and two days.. I thought you did a transfer after me. We transferred 28th Jan. 5 days embryo. Anyway, October 15th due date is what we got given. 

Ash - sorry u have had back pain.. I know there's a few preg safe stretches u can do. There in a few handbooks. 

I've felt little bubbles and things.. The odd little soft jab - I keep thinking it will be a 'bend it like Beckham' kick lol. We've had the scan and everything is great.. 

Almost - I've put on 5 kgs.. Which is probably 10 pounds? I don't know am feeling that's all normal at this stage. I've heard most put on between 11 and 15 kgs - I know that's all towards the end. Anyway, haven't been eating loads and trying to be healthy and keeping up with exercise.

My little sister has been ultra fussy with her nursery - she is with everything so it took her 3 months to get ervrything sorted (on the weekend when not at work). My mum thinks it's going to take that long for us.. It won't as I can take time off and do it all mid week. Anyway, we're still looking for the right place to rent.. Ahhhhhh.. I'm storing a few stuff friends have given us but haven't put stuff together. I just hope a place suitable domes up for rent.. That idea of moving is starting to hang over my head like a massive wrecking ball! Our flat is pretty damn small.. We'd go insane with a baby too (it could be done though) but I don't any to move to a not so good place just for the sake of it.. And then move twice.


----------



## KatO79

Miranda I think my ET was the 24th but will have to go back and check as I may be remembering ER instead (we did a 2 day transfer though!). Baby was measuring ahead by 3-4 at my NT scan so they pushed it from the fertility clinic's EDD of October 14th to October 9th. I probably will go over both dates by a bit anyway:winkwink:

I'm sure those kicks will get stronger as baby gets bigger. How much they move can also vary a bit. Mine seems to move more when the weather is cooler which it is ATM (cloudy and raining) although I'm sure the warm summer weather will be back soon.

Hope you soon find a place! As to getting nursery ready DH and I haven't bought anything yet although we're going to order a baby carriage on Saturday as there's a 6-8 week waiting period to get them:wacko: Good thing I'm now insistent on the brand and type I want (an Odder Zip, a very good quality Danish brand) as DH was procrastinating too much:dohh: Think we'll also have to by a few more items at the same time or we'll never get done before October:wacko: I'm planning on us buying stuff every month from now on and hope we can reach to get all we need before baby comes.

AFM DH felt baby kick for the first time last night:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## almosthere

So we are team....GIRL! I am so excited I had an intuition and my cat is super cuddly with me so she must have one for girl babies too she didn't cuddle with me like this with ds.

It turns out I have an anterior placenta boo had it with ds makes it harder to feel movements it right in the middle of my stomach which explains only feeling movement on the bottom left side and upper right she kicks above my belly button already so I do get some full on kicks. I feel so fortunate having a second child and a girl now ds seems happy even though he kept saying boy dh has slight dissapointed he was hoping for a boy so I fee bad but I wanted a girl so I can't wait to buy all the cute outfits hehe


----------



## almosthere

Kat gl with all your shopping! 

Miranda hope your kicks get stronger for you so exciting to feel movements!


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww congrats almost!! How sweet, a little girl!


----------



## KatO79

Congrats on being Team :pink: almost:flower:


----------



## Elz

Yay team pink! Congratulations! :happydance: X


----------



## KatO79

So there was a sale at the local baby store and we went in today. Ended up getting an Emmaljunga Big Star Supreme Limited Edition baby carriage and this baby car seat since the prices on them were so great:









Can't wait til next month's shopping trip:happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Kat so cute!

I just bought a set of onsies and then a individual one that saints fabulous I am in big trouble having a girl I had to try not to buy so many cute outfits the size of a few things I wanted didn't match with what her size will be for the month so I saved big money bc of that or I would have purchased more clothes. Haha


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat so cute!
> 
> I just bought a set of onsies and then a individual one that saints fabulous I am in big trouble having a girl I had to try not to buy so many cute outfits the size of a few things I wanted didn't match with what her size will be for the month so I saved big money bc of that or I would have purchased more clothes. Haha

Yep I've been told babies grow fast so not to buy a huge supply of clothes. We'll most likely be getting stuff for the nursery next month e.g. a crib as I dont have anything in there yet:wacko: We prioritised the carriage and car seat this month as they are the more expensive items and saved more buying them during the big sale. Clothes will be hard though as we'll be buying unisex stuff :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

Yes it so hard to find gender neutral greys tans whites everything else has boy or girl stuff on it. Hope you find enough clothes that you like!


----------



## ashknowsbest

kat - cute stroller and you got it on sale. That is awesome! 

almost - yeah 38 weeks ... twins are considered term at 37 and most come between 32 and 36 weeks (from my research) but my doctor won't take them out until 38 if they don't come before then. Congratulations on your baby girl! How exciting, one of each. :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Wow ash that's amazing hopefully you will stay comfortable as you possibly can until the end of your pregnancy it is good to keep those little ones in as long as possible! DS came out 4 days late and that was with me being induced long process but it was better to keep him in as long as possible


----------



## ashknowsbest

almost - yes as long as possible I want them to stay in! I have a gut feeling or mommy's intuition that they're going to stay put until 37w3d but they run the show now. Whenever they say it's time, it's time and my DH and I just have to go with it. Makes me nervous as ever but the hospital I'm giving birth at has a level 3 NICU so if they were to come too early they would have the best chance of survival. But ... I'm not gonna even think about that! :D They're going to stay in and have to be taken out! Plus my cervix was nice and long at my last appointment and as of today I have no signs of preterm labor.


----------



## KatO79

almost yep too true, but I'm sure DH and I will find some things that are good. If nothing else, I can buy a bit in blue (especially light blue) as I don't see anything wrong with a girl (if baby turns out to be a girl that is!) wearing blue:winkwink: I wouldn't put a boy in pink or even purple though (that's for him to decide when he's older:winkwink:) so will have to avoid pink for now:haha:

Thanks ash and glad that everything is well with your twins! I have heard that twins do generally come earlier than singletons but hope they stay put for as long as possible. Here's hoping your babies won't need to go to the NICU but it's always reassuring to know there is a good one if the need should arise.

AFM heard back from my "friend" today. She's now saying she finishes her courses Thursday and we can meet up any day after that. Her only other question? Are we (DH and I) going to Copenhell (a Danish heavy metal festival in Copenhagen) this year:wacko::nope: Like seriously, no asking how I'm doing or the baby or anything? Plus what a question! We now live 45 minutes _by car_ from Copenhagen and would either have to drive back and forth (which would be insane!) or sleep on the camping grounds (like I'm going to do that at 24-25 weeks pregnant:wacko:) in a little tent plus find a cat sitter for those 3 days. She doesn't even like that type of music and never goes so extra weird question.


----------



## almosthere

Ugh I'm so nervous ds had a annual lead test for his 3 yr check up on Tuesday and his results came back showing high levels of lead. They did the finger prick and so we went back in today for a second test to make sure there was no cross contamination ds was so brave getting blood drawn from his arm I'm going to have a horrid weekend as I won't get results back until Monday or Tuesday since it's the weekend but glad we got them redone so fast at least


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey ladies, this week I'm tapering down on my pio. I was curious if I could expect to lose some of this bloat when I go totally off of it. I sure hope so!


----------



## KatO79

froggy I wasn't on pio so I have no idea:shrug: I was only on Crinone gel for 15 days starting from ET and on (as my hormones were normal and they saw no reason for me to keep taking it). Hope someone else knows.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Froggy - my bloat never went away. Just went from bloat to baby bump :)


----------



## miranda007

almost a girl!!!!! Oh I'm so freaking happy for u. You really deserved to have a girl after everything.. Your family will be complete. And by memory you'll have to tidy up the spare room for it lol. 

Kat - glad to hear you're doing well. Your friend sounds really insensitive. Hopefully you'll meet some nice loggers for the new stage in your life - your friend doesn't really have any idea what you're going through with pregnancy does she?!!

Ash - I hope your little twins stay put! 

Froggy - I had two months off with injections before I did a transfer. I was still bloated. It didn't really go away but eventually turned into a baby bump. 

Starting to feel some nice movements.. We have a cuddle and face into each other and have our bellies touching and he feels them all. It's nice! 
We have our mid wife appointment tmw! Hopefully everything is just going well like last time. I'm dreading the gestational diabetes test because of the yucky sugar syrup u do.. Why can't they just give you like a huge block of chocolate - spent so much time avoiding sugar it's silly to just drink a crappy sugar drink! 

My little sister had her baby!! Visited her yesterday. Labour went for a while, she was only 1cm dilated the Ob said u need to have the epi.. Then the baby didn't like the pain medication and was getting distressed. So emergency c.. I had a dream I had to have a c and they couldn't tell me why I needed it! If it happens it happens but hoping to avoid it. Got to read that birthing/calm birth books soon!


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Kat - glad to hear you're doing well. Your friend sounds really insensitive. Hopefully you'll meet some nice loggers for the new stage in your life - your friend doesn't really have any idea what you're going through with pregnancy does she?!!

Yeah she kinda is:nope: She did end up coming that Sunday and didn't really ask anything except how much the stroller and car seat costed, generally how much baby stuff costs and the like. Plus what happens at the 2 scans you get here and when you go to the midwife. She even got into what vitamins to take for TTCing and why and she's not going to TTC for at least 2-3 years:dohh: I think the most personal question was if she could see all my maternity clothes:wacko: DH and I didn't buy much of it so told her there wasn't much to show. Not much interest when we told her about the results of those scans or anything that was about _our_ baby. It was like she was doing research for when _she_ starts TTCing and has a baby. 

I don't think she thinks that there's anything to pregnancy, she seems to have a very "rainbow and unicorns" idea of it IYKWIM. I don't think she understands what having a child entails. I know this sounds horrible but I'm hoping she can't have kids, she's too self-absorbed and childish for kids (she's mentally a _very_ naive and immature 16 year old) and I think she'd also involve them in all her emotional problems already from a really young age.

Glad your pregnancy is going well:flower: And wow so exciting about your sister although it's too bad she needed a C-section. I feel you on wanting to avoid that situation, I'll be finding out at my 32 week scan if my placenta has moved up which would mean I don't need one, at least not a planned one. Will you be starting a childbirth class? I go to my first one with DH on the 12th (there are 3 courses in all).


----------



## almosthere

Miranda congrats on being an aunt glad your sister is doing okay and baby too after the bit of drama there! It can be so scarey!

I also want room avoid a c section if possible.

You have a great memory yes dh moved the office to the basement it still has ds playroom things we will leave but we want to do major floor washing while most furniture is gone. We have to order a bed set for ds we already have his bedding. So much work baby girls room is going to get painted once dh removes the wallpaper small room so hopefully will be done in 2 days


----------



## almosthere

Miranda the drink I had for glucose wasn't bad at all with ds maybe it won't be as bad as you think? Glad you and your oh are feeling movements so exciting!

Kat sorry your friends being immature and a pain no fun. Hope you and baby are doing well!


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat sorry your friends being immature and a pain no fun. Hope you and baby are doing well!

Thanks almost:flower: I think DH and I just need to cut down _drastically_ on how much we see her. I normally don't support abandoning childless friends because I know how that hurts having tried it but in this case, I think we need to semi-abandon her. She's really only about herself, I think it's because she was abandoned by her biological parents at age 3 plus was overprotected by her (hippie) adoptive parents which has left her an emotional mess and emotionally stuck at a much younger age:nope: I wonder how long her boyfriend is going to last and if he leaves her at one point, she's going to go into an emotional tailspin and go crazy like she did when her last boyfriend dumped her (although he was no loss as he was both physically and emotionally abusive:wacko:):nope: I can just imagine her calling us in that case and wanting to live in our house for a while which I just wouldn't be able to take, especially if it's after baby is born:wacko:

Anyway I think baby is doing well although there are still some days where there is a bit more movement than others. Baby is consistently moving a lot in the mornings though. Don't have much discomfort other than some RLP and belly button pain the last 2-3 days (thinking it's just a matter of time before it pops). Will be going to my 1st course in childbirth class on the 12th so looking forward to how that's gonna be. First lesson is called "Parenthood" so sounds like we'll just be talking about how we feel about it and what our thoughts are.


----------



## miranda007

Ah Kat - it's a total pain when people quiz you just for their sake and not because they care. U can pick it a mile off. Some people are super self centred. And you're right they shouldn't have kids or if they do its a bloody shock to their system! 

We're doing the two day parenting classes at the hospital - pain management during birth, SIDS etc. I was just googling last night and there are some slightly better 2 day ones that tell u about calm birthing and more practical parenting tips. Oh well we're already paid! Lots of friends did the calm birth course - it's so expensive here and they've given me the book which I need to read - and the audio meditation tracks. There is a X 5 Saturday nights (yuck) on hypnobirthing (run by a mid wife).. Too be honest we'll be so busy and even though I've heard it's helpful.. It seems like such a waste of time when you should be enjoying your time together as a couple (not that we're out raging lol).. 
I think I'll just google some stuff on you tube about it. 

A friend has said some Birth skills book is good - practical tips on how to manage - more so u know what your body is doing. I might flick through that. But ahhhhh it's all a bit over whelming! I think I'm going to just do a bit of meditation and keep calm - I'm a pretty relaxed person... I'm more concerned with after its born.. So want to try and read one or 2 books someone said is good on sleeping - save our sleep I think it's called.. 

To be honest I got a bit over whelmed with how much we need to do before it comes!!!! Still trying to find a decent place to move into - I said to my husband I'm going to be too big to help with the move soon. He said oh it's ok I'll do it all and we'll get removalists. Doesn't always work like that. I said if we haven't found a place by mid August (latest) we'll just stay put where we are - and have the bassinet in our room anyway and re-configure. And then move later. I love the area we're in - lots of families/prams/ and it is a short walk to my sister. Tiny 2 bedroom apartment though.. No built in wardrobes so two are in the spare room. Husband works from home in the 2nd room but he can always get an office somewhere! 

So I hear u Almost with so much to do!!!!! And you've done childbirth - people do all these calm birth courses - and it might help - but there's always some cases when the plan goes out the window!! 

Anyway, got to make a few lists this weekend of stuff to do/ stuff else to buy - and then start chipping away at it.


----------



## KatO79

miranda, yes too true! It really annoyed me when she started that line of questioning, especially as she's asked about some of it before (the TTC stuff). But she's always been a bit self-absorbed. I still remember New Years 2013/2014 when I mentioned that I was a bit sad that DH and I hadn't managed to get pregnant yet. She then started about how "Oh at least you have a husband and you will have kids, I'll probably _never_ get a husband or have kids!" in this really annoying, pathetic voice. She just has to be the victim and center of attention:wacko: Can you imagine this "woman" having kids??!! To make things worse, she used to talk about how she was looking forward to being an "aunt" for our child, she's not talking anyway that more. Anyway, I'm going to cut down on seeing her, we just seem to be growing further and further apart as the years go by.

Wow so your course isn't any longer than mine since mine is only 3 days (1 course each month). Too bad the other course is so expensive, we're lucky in that our course is for free (which it should be considering how much DH is paying in taxes both from his paycheck, about 45%, and each time we buy goods and groceries, about 25%). The books sound interesting and like they may be worth a read. I'd be potentially interested in the sleeping one if you can remember the name and author:winkwink: 

As to moving I'd also say if you can't find anything by August it may be worth it to drop it. I found our move in April slightly stressful but we also did it all ourselves (with help from his family during the actual move). I couldn't imagine having to do it so shortly before the EDD:wacko: Hear you on the space issues but as long as baby is so young, you should be able to handle it for a while. But it can't hurt to continue looking at new places to live as it can take a while to find the right one.


----------



## miranda007

Yep Kat you're right I said to my husband that exact same thing. If we haven't found anything in August we're staying put. The flat will work - the baby can sleep in our room (as it will anyway).. My husband (who's currently working from home at the moment, can get a desk somewhere close by and we can re- jig things. I really like where we live now, there's heaps of good Cafes that are so close, and heaps of young mothers.. And my sister is a 10 min walk. And she'll have a 3 month overlap with me before she goes back to work. And we save more on rent if we stay put for another 6 months. 

My husband's best friend (who lives in England) is out with his family for the first 3 weeks of August.. So you can imagine we won't be doing a whole lot.. But I still will! 

I'll get that sleep book name for u. 

I'm the same as u - some days get more movements than others.. I notice it when I stop doing things and sit down!

I'm always flabbergasted at ho much you Danes pay in taxes!!


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> Yep Kat you're right I said to my husband that exact same thing. If we haven't found anything in August we're staying put. The flat will work - the baby can sleep in our room (as it will anyway).. My husband (who's currently working from home at the moment, can get a desk somewhere close by and we can re- jig things. I really like where we live now, there's heaps of good Cafes that are so close, and heaps of young mothers.. And my sister is a 10 min walk. And she'll have a 3 month overlap with me before she goes back to work. And we save more on rent if we stay put for another 6 months.
> 
> My husband's best friend (who lives in England) is out with his family for the first 3 weeks of August.. So you can imagine we won't be doing a whole lot.. But I still will!
> 
> I'll get that sleep book name for u.
> 
> I'm the same as u - some days get more movements than others.. I notice it when I stop doing things and sit down!
> 
> I'm always flabbergasted at ho much you Danes pay in taxes!!

Yep sounds like if you don't find something then you're pretty well set where you are. Don't think I'd be in any huge rush in that case.

As to taxes yep it's crazy:wacko: But there are some benefits we have here like free health care. We also got our money's worth as we needed assisted conception to get pregnant and here if you're TTC #1 and have been trying naturally for 1 year or more, you get 6 free IUIs and 3 free IVFs. You do pay for meds yourself but the state starts helping you with that expense after a certain limit which we did hit when we started IVF #2.

Concerning being tested for GD (gestational diabetes), it seems in Denmark they call you in for a 2-3 hour test if you're either A) in any risk group (e.g. had GD before or a history of type 1 diabetes in your family) or B) you test for high glucose in your urine during one of your regular tests at the midwife. It seems they don't want to test everyone as they claim only 2-3% of pregnant women develop GD. Last time I did the urine test at my last midwife appointment, I was normal for glucose (and protein which the strip also tests for) so guess I'm in no danger yet. And I think the only member of my family that got diabetes (type 2 so of no interest anyway) was my uncle but he was my uncle by marriage. Going in tomorrow for my 1st course at the childbirth class which is at the midwife offices so may go in the bathroom at one point and test again for peace of mind though.

Going to be alone tonight as DH is going in to Copenhagen for a concert. Don't want to go to any heavy metal concerts while pregnant as things can get pretty rowdy plus not into the band so have opted to stay home. My main concern is that he's been talking to his selfish male friend and talking about going to Copenhell next year (a 3 day heavy metal festival in Copenhagen). Due to the distance, he wants to camp out on the festival grounds so I'd be alone with a 8-9 month old for 3 whole days :wacko: I mentioned I didn't like it but he said that I could take 2-3 days away at another time - like yeah right, I'm gonna do that as I'm planning on breastfeeding for at least 1 year :dohh: Don't know if I should make it a big deal or hope he finds out once baby is here that it's not the thing for him to disappear for 3 whole days.


----------



## miranda007

I passed the GD test! Whoo hoo. Yeah Kat you're right they should save $ by only testing the high risk people. 
Anyway I thought I had it because I've been ultra thirty - probably have 3 L of water a day - at night time almost have half a glass of water every time I get up to pee.
We're looking for more places to rent on the wkd - I said to my husband it's getting pretty bloody close to stay put! 
Kat - yeah that's a hard one with the music festival. Not really hard - u shouldn't really have to tell him that going away for 3 days isn't appropriate with a new baby! Nights off for mum (esp because you can express if they're taking a bottle) and dad are ok - but 3 days. 
I think he'll come to his senses when he sees the work involved and how much support you'll both need!


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> I passed the GD test! Whoo hoo. Yeah Kat you're right they should save $ by only testing the high risk people.
> Anyway I thought I had it because I've been ultra thirty - probably have 3 L of water a day - at night time almost have half a glass of water every time I get up to pee.
> We're looking for more places to rent on the wkd - I said to my husband it's getting pretty bloody close to stay put!
> Kat - yeah that's a hard one with the music festival. Not really hard - u shouldn't really have to tell him that going away for 3 days isn't appropriate with a new baby! Nights off for mum (esp because you can express if they're taking a bottle) and dad are ok - but 3 days.
> I think he'll come to his senses when he sees the work involved and how much support you'll both need!

Yay miranda:happydance:

Hope you find a nice place this weekend:thumbup:

Well baby will be 8-9 months by that time but I'm still not much for it. I don't think he understands that me getting away for 3-5 days in a row to make things "even" will still be difficult as A) I'll still be breastfeeding (although I'm sure we'll probably have been introducing baby to other foods by then) and B) I don't really have any friends or family to get away with. If his selfish friend ends up not following through on wanting to go with him, he can always hang out with his little brother who goes every year (who btw has absolutely no interest in having kids in the near future even though he's mid-30s now:wacko:). I'm going to let it be for now and when it comes up again, try and negotiate to he can go to some other concerts instead since those are only 1 night. Don't know what's reasonable, 5-6 concerts (or nights away) a year and they can't be consecutive? But here's hoping he'll drop the idea himself by then.

Still waiting to get my cloth diapers (pack of 7) although the inserts we ordered from another seller have arrived. Hope we ordered enough, there are 40 inserts (want to be sure I have extras and not run out if we wash every 2-3 days tops).


----------



## miranda007

Yeah I think yore doing the right thing dropping it. Just wait and see nearer the time in sure he will work it out by himself.

How are you feeling otherwise?
I'm going ok. Starting to get some things organized - husband wanted to look at a few places to rent AGAIN this Saturday and I cracked it.. Well I burst into tears. I said we need to get stuff sorted here - none of the places to go and look at are amazing... So tidied up and went to the baby store. My mum's going to help me next week set up the apartment for the Bub - basic stuff. If we find a place and he wants to do all the moving he can. Otherwise at least we'll be ready for the baby.

We're stuck on names!!! Can't agree. Our last name is a long name to spell so we want a short name they don't have to spell!


----------



## almosthere

Miranda so glad you passed!

Kat have you tested yet?

I tested yesterday the 3 hour and got my results last night already I passed yay! :)

hope you all get things sorted and names picked! we picked Leiana Brooke for our little girl :)


----------



## miranda007

Ohhhh congrats on passing!!! I was convinced I had it because I was so bloody thirsty. Still am! And I drink heaps of water.: 
I love that name.. We're a bit stuck. Our last name is a mouth full.. So we need something simple. We love Max but it's so popular! 

The midwife said he's lying diagonally - hence why he's on my bladder and I can feel little tap tap movements on my side. And why I've been feeling a bit of stretching across the belly button.. I'm nearly 6 foot and my husband I 6 foot 4.. I'm hoping he isn't too tall to move into position.. Our midwife says we don't need to worry until 36 weeks..


----------



## almosthere

ya it's still early I have a breech baby but I'm not worrying about it yet it's still so early things can change. Aw I like Max a lot I don't know many in my area of you like it just go ahead and use that name :)


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from vacation, didn't have much internet access so first am able to respond now. I'll play catch up ASAP!

In short our vacation to Alsace was really nice although the drive to and back were horrid because of the huge amount of traffic and how much road work was being done in Germany:wacko: Baby has been doing well although I suspect (s)he may have turned at one point but now I think is back to head down again. I made sure to stay pretty hydrated and we always had a few cans of water with us when we were out during the day. I'll post pics ASAP, also have a few bump pics in the mix:winkwink:

As for the wedding we went to the day before we left, that went fine as well. Baby was super active during the ceremony for some reason, not sure if it was all the psalm singing or the organ or what:shrug: There was some issues with the food for me as the bridal couple hadn't fully prepared the restaurant so I had to constantly ask for the courses without the meat. Almost got into an argument with one waiter as he kept insisting that I'm a vegetarian (and should be asking for vegetarian versions) when I'm not, I'm a pescetarian since I eat fish/shellfish:dohh: To make things better, one of the wives started asking me when we were going to have baby #2:wacko::dohh: I thought people first bugged you about that around 1-1½ years _after_ baby #1 is born, not already 2 months before baby #1 is due:wacko: DH and I sidestepped the issue but it did bug me. Her husband was constantly bugging me about baby #1 shortly after DH and I got married and now his wife is already bugging me about baby #2. So crazy!

As for names DH, and I haven't really agreed on anything although I think we're getting closer to figuring something out. But most of the names under discussion are of course Danish names so would have to explain the Danish pronunciation to you all if I started talking about them.

As for GD testing they don't do that here but my last urine test was normal for glucose and protein so no issues and I'm hoping it continues that way!

Don't know if I mentioned it but was at my 32 week scan just before leaving and my placenta has moved so no need for a C-section:happydance::thumbup: Although the tech claims baby is measuring 1 week ahead in certain things so she's guessing it's a big baby:wacko: We'll see.


----------



## almosthere

so glad you had a nice trip! you are in the home stretch now so exciting! I can't wait to hit 30 weeks haha I feel like that's when you are that much closer eeek!


----------



## KatO79

Ok I _really_ need advice now. My selfish, childish friend (wrote about her here for those that don't know about her: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nd-showing-no-interest-my-pregnancy-vent.html) who we haven't heard from since we saw her in June called DH today with the news that she was pregnant back in June when she was asking about the price of stuff and what happens at scans and appointments. She was otherwise due in February but turns out baby wasn't growing right and she's now very recently m/c'ed it. Now she wants to come over:wacko: I honestly don't know how to feel about this. I feel bad for her but at the same time feel like the only reason she got pregnant is because I am and she wanted to be the center of attention plus she never showed any interest in my pregnancy which you'd think she would when she was pregnant herself yet never once did she ask how I'm doing or anything even before she knew something was wrong. I just don't know, should I agree to let her come over? I know this sounds horrible, but I just can't stand yet another evening where everything is about her as I feel like our friendship seems to be almost constantly about her.


----------



## MissCassie

Maybe you could confront her about it, and just tell her how your feeling? Nobodu likes it when you have a freind thats just talks about themselves and are so self-centered. Would be annoying


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> Maybe you could confront her about it, and just tell her how your feeling? Nobodu likes it when you have a freind thats just talks about themselves and are so self-centered. Would be annoying

The problem is she doesn't deal well with confrontation. She has major self-esteem issues plus severe emotional ones as well (so don't think she's in a position to have a child). I remember her once telling me via SMS that I should "think positive" and spouting a bunch of garbage while I was going through infertility and when I told her it doesn't work that way and how hurtful her comments were (I worded it in the nicest way), she told me I clearly didn't understand her (like she was some guru) and then made it about how hurtful _I_ was now being towards her. She created drama about it as well. I think I fear she'll do the same, now making me look even more evil because how dare I talk about my feelings when she's mc'ed?

I think another issue is I also am questioning her story. You'd think if she was pregnant, she would tell me based on what I know about her. Plus show more interest in my pregnancy and how I'm doing. Now just barely 6 weeks before I'm due she tells us she was pregnant but mc'ed very recently after finding out at her NT scan (which is done between 11 and 13 weeks here) baby was too small? I just don't know........ She does like to have drama and make herself the center of attention. It also makes me fear telling her she won't be the Godmother of my baby because she can now say how mean we are to do that to her, especially after she's mc'ed. I'm not saying she's definitely lying tyhough, just that I'm questioning things. Especially as she said she definitely wasn't going to try for a baby until 2-3 years from now since she wants to finish her education and get a job first plus her boyfriend is 11 years younger and isn't ready for kids yet.


----------



## MissCassie

Good luck ladies with all of our impending due dates :)


----------



## almosthere

thanks misscassie you haven't delivered yet have you? your ticker says 5 days I can't beleive it!! so happy it's finally October due nov 8th so feeling super close now especially once 36 weeks will hit and I'll be 9 months eeek but for now 35 weeks on Tuesday :)


----------



## KatO79

Thanks MissCassie!

I was told at my last scan that baby is around 4.7 kg so the doctor strongly recommended a C-section so the date is set for October 5th. Doctors here are extremly pro-vaginal birth so I know the doctor must really feel this is the best option to so strongly recommend it. And no, this is a woman doctor that works with only pregnant women so no nonsense about how doctors see "pregnancy as a disease", I've heard this one already and it's simply not an issue in this country plus she's a woman working in the pregnancy field!

And please no one try to change my mind, my mind's made up and I truely feel this is the safest way to bring my baby into this world! Supportive comments only!


----------



## almosthere

whatever is best for you and baby is what is most important no judgement here! I was told to also consider a c section this time around if baby is going to be ds size or larger he was 7lb 9oz but I have no idea the size of this baby girl so I'm going to ask about have Ling an ultrasound or getting some type of accurate predicted weight


----------



## MissCassie

almosthere said:


> thanks misscassie you haven't delivered yet have you? your ticker says 5 days I can't beleive it!! so happy it's finally October due nov 8th so feeling super close now especially once 36 weeks will hit and I'll be 9 months eeek but for now 35 weeks on Tuesday :)

Havent had her yet, she is nice and snug in there haha. My due date is the 6th but i'm being induced on the 4th due to my pcos and having high blood pressure the entire pregnancy just no pre e which is good.

Yipee bring on the 8th of November for you :) i cant believe how quick its gone. We will all be holding our babies very soon.


----------



## MissCassie

No judgement here from me either Kat, at the end of the day you have to do whats best for you and your baby. He/She has to come out anyway either vaginal or c sec :) 

And majority of the time when your having a bigger baby they offer a ceaser anyway. Which is the safest way to deliver

Dont worry about what other people think.


----------



## KatO79

Thanks ladies:flower:

almost I hope your baby isn't big and you can deliver her vaginally! When are you going to do a scan to see how big she is?

MissCassie so they also recommend sections for big babies where you live? I try but don't like feeling judged for doing something I feel is best for my child. 

Oh btw my toxic mother is friends with my cousin again and told her I'm pregnant (even though I told her I don't want it getting back to my toxic siblings) and my cousin has of course told my siblings. My siblings haven't said a thing but my brother's enabler wife sent me a congrats message and a couple of days later asked me over Messenger "So when are you due? I want to hear all about it if you're willing to talk to us." Ugh how inflammatory can you get, like it's my fault there's a rift between me and my toxic siblings but of course she sides with my brother:nope: Going to ignore her.


----------



## MissCassie

Ive known a few ladies who had a ceasar as their baby was quite big. 

My bestie just had her baby on the 29th and she had to have a c sec. She cant birth naturally due to her pelvis not being wide enough. When she had her daughter she was pushing for hours and hours bany started to come out and then got stuck and then went back up. So she can never birth naturally.

And you're doing what's best for your baby so dont let people upset you :) millions of women have had c sections for all sorts of reasons and there is nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## almosthere

thanks that's the thing my obgyn hasn't set up an scans in quite some time but I'm going to ask about it on Friday I have my strep b test and I'll ask about flu shot and ultrasound for a size check!


----------



## KatO79

So true MissCassie, I'm just surprised that some don't think me potentially having a 4.7 kg baby in there is reason enough:wacko: I don't think many understand the risks of trying to vaginally give birth to a large baby and only spout all the positive stories they've read about.

almost ah ok I hope you can have that scan soon! The only reason I got a growth scan was because at my last midwife appointment at week 36 I was measuring 40 weeks and she also thought I looked very swollen (given my height and build) so she wanted to find out if baby is big or if I had excess amniotic fluid. I've since gotten bigger yet so thinking I'm still measuring a good deal ahead:wacko: Hoping my baby is closer to 4 kg though but we'll see! Hopefully your baby isn't measuring big.


----------



## almosthere

Kat I couldn't agree with you more on some other threads woman talk like I'm crazy when I say size matters in my situation! everyone is different and I'm so tiny they say mom and baby's size doesn't matter I want to be like we'll I got 4th degree tearing with ana average size baby so apparently it does! Haha.

I had low amniotic fluid with ds so I was monitored very frequently with ultrasounds and in the end non stress tests from pre-eclampsia. my hands and toes swell but nothing major and BP has been good so not too worried about that yet.


----------



## KatO79

almost yeah it's crazy how women feel that because they had no issues with giving birth that it must be that way for everyone else:nope: 

AFM my meeting went fine although I developed really bad heartburn and had to power through the last 1½ hours :wacko: They suddenly had an opening for tomorrow but I felt that now I've been mentally preparing for Wednesday so we're going to stick to that date. DH was more into doing it tomorrow but I told him it's highly unlikely 1 day will make a difference. Haven't been loosing any of my plug or anything, my BH are super inconsistent and only happen a couple of times a day and baby is normally pretty active still so don't think I'm going to go into labour anytime soon. The 2 midwives (I think one is in training) wanted to try feeling my bump when I told them our section is due to a big baby and they could tell that baby is big for gestational age.


----------



## MissCassie

Main key is to not let people push their ideas on you :) because remeber EVERY pregnancy is completely different and what worked for them may not work for you :) 

I'm glad your appointment went well and that your set for Wednesday. 5th of october sounds like a great day for a birthday. 
Heartburn is absolutely horrible! I get it every day unless i take zantac for releif.

Fingers crossed that they are wrong and bubs isnt as big as they are thinking.

My friend who jist had her baby they kept saying would be a 9-10pound baby but he was only 8p3oz so not as big as they thought.


----------



## KatO79

My heartburn has been mostly cured with milk, wanted to try avoiding medicines. Oh the doctor said baby could be closer to 4 kg, we'll find out on Wednesday!

Here's my most recent bump pic:


----------



## miranda007

Hey everyone haven't been on for a while so thought I'd check in and catch up on things. 
Kat you're doing the right thing going a c.. Don't listen to anyone else. My friend had one and it's really something not to worry about she recovered so well. So dos my sister. And your husband is around to help too. They do it so well these days. 
Almost - faaaark a 4th degree tear. That's terrible. They were telling us about that in the parenting classes. Can imagine your recovery would have been a bit major. Do whatever u think is best for u.. 
Miss Cassie - you're not long to go either! 

As for me, we didn't find a place to move into so did a massive re haul on the apartment. It's actually looking really nice and actually feels good to de clutter! As I work for myself as an artist I'Ve actually still been working away! I feel really good and had a last minute creative burst! A few late nights at the studio till midnight but not doing that now lol! Even though I could my husband's already dobbed me into the midwife. Got all the paintings done that I wanted to. Just tying up loose ends today and tmw.. And will relax next week, get my hair done, catch Bridget jones movie etc etc. everyone keeps saying enjoy it while it lasts.. Yeah duh thanks. Due date is the 15th.. I'm getting acupuncture next week to help move things along. Brothers wedding is 3 hours away on the 22nd weekend.. If we've had it we would consider going. If we haven't then we can't go. Not too fussed though we will have other priorities. 
I've learnt u just have to block out people's comments. I'm nearly 6 foot, have exercised a lot throughout, and haven't put much weight on. I've had a lot of people saying oh u don't look very big. But there's more room for him in my torso. Maybe I was taking these personally because I eat really healthy food (vegetarian and mostly vegan) and feel like people think I'm under eating. Sizing scan showed baby is 50-80%. Everyone is different in pregnancy and labour - just have to do your own thing and not listen to all the other comments!! 

Btw everyone getting sick of people/strangers Telkom u how much your life will change!! Argh. Thanks yeah I know.. But I want it to change I've wanted this for so long! (Almost imagine with #2 u don't get as many)


----------



## MissCassie

Maddison lea born at 7:54 this morning thr 6th october. Weighing in at 2.32kg and 51cm i'm so in love


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Miss Cassie on the end of one big journey and the beginning of another x


----------



## almosthere

misscassie congrats how exiting right on your due date?! :)

miranda sorry you did not find a place to move but sounds like everything worked out for now! I do not get the whole life changing comments no but I've got plenty Oh you are huge or you are so small hahaha so many different opinions I actually feels quite tiny compared to being pregnant the first time maybe bc I am carrying low with ds I carried quite high!

less than 5 weeks until my due date I can't waitt ttc to meet my baby girl!


----------



## KatO79

So sorry I disappeared on here, things have been hectic:wacko: 

Our son was born on October 5th at 2:00 PM weighing 4020 kg and 53 cm long:cloud9:



Unfortunately I felt super bad after the c-section because the medications caused side-effects such as nausea and heart palpatations:nope: During recovery they tried to get a midwife to help with breastfeeding but couldn't find one so the nurse atending em helped and just said that it looked fine. We didn't really get started though until the morning after when the midwives were more available. Our son was doing ok with the breastfeeding but apparently I'm not producing enough milk so he's lost over 10% of his birth weight:cry: Plus he's developed some jaundice although it doesn't look like he'll need treatment, they're testing him again to see if it's on the decline. To increase my milk production, they're having me pump my milk out. The routine is now that I first try breastfeeding him for 15 minutes, then give him what breastmilk I pumped out after last time in a bottle and then supplementing with formula which I'm not happy about but needs to be done:nope: After that, DH takes over and changes his diaper if needed and puts his clothes back on (since they're into skin-to-skin here) and puts him to bed while I pump out the milk he didn't get out of both breasts. We'll see, I'm not feeling super positive right now and fear we may end up giving him formula on a steady basis.


----------



## almosthere

Oh Kat what a lovely surprise to wake up to this am! congrats mama he is beautiful! sorry to hear you don't feel so well with time you will be feeling back to yourself I hope! hope your son gains weight and the jaundice goes away quickly big hugs!


----------



## KatO79

Thanks almost, jaundice does seem to be gradually going away and he's becoming less lethargic so no more battles to get milk in him:happydance: I've been feeding him every 2 hours during the day and 3 hours during the night as per instructions. The nurse was here a couple of days ago and she wasn't thrilled with the cloth diapers, she feels they're "too much extra work" and was almost pushing for us to use regular diapers. I generally found her a bit opinionated, she was so extreme with alcohol and recommending us not to drink in front of our son at all, any alcohol we consume must be when he doesn't see it:dohh: I know there's an issue with the teenagers and young adults drinking too much alcohol when they're out on the town but still.....:nope: Oh well, good news was he's gained weight so things are looking up! I'm doing better thanks, no pain left although can be a bit difficult getting out of bed sometimes without straining my stitches a bit.


----------



## almosthere

Kat that's good your feeling healed up for the most part. Wow she does sound like she is overstepping boundaries we drink wine in front of our son at dinner on occasion when I wasn't pregnsnt of course and he knows what it is and that's it's for adults and he can't have it maybe we are too laid back? haha. and as for the diapers that's your choice and she should respect that!


----------



## almosthere

my breast pump arrived today with two 5 oz bottles I'm so excited to hopefully just breastfeed but I know it's good to have a pump on hand in case my little one has trouble latching or in case I want a glass of wine and would pump and bottle feed but I'm going to try to post phone drinking for at least 6 months as its a pain trying to figure out giving fresh non contaminated milk ide rather not deal with the hassle. sorry ranting csnt wait for my feeding bonding time and to meet my little girl so closeee!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats misscassie, and kat!!! How exciting to have your los!!! 
Kat, I think that keeping alcohol a secret would make it sort of taboo when it doesn't have to be. I think that kids seeing what responsible drinking is, is really importance. 

Almost, I'm super excited it's almost time to meet your little girl!!!


----------



## almosthere

thank you just a mini rant I have a severely disabled sister she's 20 years older than I am and she had a Brian tumor before I was even born well she had a small hairline fracture from a fall yesterday and has to wear a knee brace and then she fell to more times a stroke is suspected but not confirmed she has a Mri scheduled for tomorrow but had a cstscan she's paralyzed on one side of her body I'm just super worried for her and hope it's just temporary. I also have a obgyn appt tomorrow and don't want to bring ds as I have my strep b swab so I feel bad but I think my dad will still be able to watch my son for an hour while I do that appt.


----------



## almosthere

Froggy how are you feeling?


----------



## KatO79

almosthere firstly so sorry about your sister, I hope it isn't anything very bad and she soon recovers. As to the crazy nurse yeah, I think it's super crazy to not be able to drink _at all_ in front of our child:wacko: She said we should only drink when our child is sleeping and can't see it, even if it's only e.g. 1 glass of wine:dohh: Crazy woman! I totally get not getting drunk in front of our child, that's obvious, but not having e.g. a couple of glasses of wine, yeah too nuts. Also hard to completely avoid as alcohol is always served at the big family gatherings like birthdays and holidays. Yeah too true, I don't know why she mixed into it either, if we want to do the extra work, that's _our_ choice:growlmad:

froggy yeah that's the thing, hiding _all_ alcohol use makes it seem taboo but it's also lying to our child. I don't see the harm in having a glass or two and teaching our child to drink responsibly either :dohh: But we didn't want to get into a discussion with her so just said "ok" to it.


----------



## Elz

Congrats to the new mummies! I still find it quite surreal that I will have a baby any day! Time has just flown since this thread started and I can't believe the time has actually come to meet our babies! 
There's no sign of baby here, but had a sweep yesterday and had bloody show earlier this morning, so hopefully things are progressing! Hope everyone else is doing well :flower: X


----------



## KatO79

Elz said:


> Congrats to the new mummies! I still find it quite surreal that I will have a baby any day! Time has just flown since this thread started and I can't believe the time has actually come to meet our babies!
> There's no sign of baby here, but had a sweep yesterday and had bloody show earlier this morning, so hopefully things are progressing! Hope everyone else is doing well :flower: X

FXed for you Elz, here's hoping baby soon comes:flower:


----------



## almosthere

Elz how exciting!

thank you my sister has a confirmed massive stroke and her prognosis is not looking good trying to be as relaxed as possible since I'm super pregnant and don't want stress to trigger labor.

I had a obgyn appt and they checked my cervix and nothing yet which I'm not surprised I have a feeling I'll need to be induced again but we will see.


----------



## froggyfrog

Almost, I'm doing good. Baby boy is great. I have GD and placenta previa. They are hopeful that the placenta corrects, but in the case it doesn't I may end up with a CS at 36 weeks. I spotted a little yesterday, which is common with a previa, but today I'm doing well.


----------



## froggyfrog

Here is my 25 week bump


----------



## almosthere

how cute is that polka dot bump! you look great!

hopefully you won't have to deliver that early but it's late enough where baby should be totally fine :) I need to make sure my dr doesn't make me go past my due date because I'm nervous about delivering a 8 pounder my son was 7.9lbs and big for me so nerves are really getting to me ahhh


----------



## KatO79

So sorry almosthere:hugs: Here's hoping you won't need to be induced!

froggy I hope your placenta corrects itself, there's a huge chance it will! I had a very low lying placenta myself, it was super close to the cervix and it did indeed move by my 32 week placenta scan. Ended up needing a c-section at 39 weeks anyway as they said baby was big and guessed him to be 4700 g although he ended up being 4020 g, it was a combo of a on the large side of normal weight baby and more amniotic fluid than they thought I had. Great pic!


----------



## MissCassie

How are you going Miranda?


----------



## MissCassie

How are you going almost? 7 days so close to meeting bubba :)


----------



## almosthere

misscassie I feel great aside from this painful groin to leg pain I'm having I cant even stand when it happens it's been happening at night two nights ago and a tiny bit this am I know this girl is very low she must be hitting a nerve. I have my next obgyn appt early Thursday am so we will see if there is any dilation there hasn't been as of my last appointment so I'm not expected to deliver anytime soon.

how are you misscassie? how's your little Madison? :)


----------



## KatO79

almost so sorry about the pain, I luckily never experienced that but can imagine it must be very uncomfortable. I hope it goes away or at least lessens. Hope your appointment goes well and your baby girl soon arrives, can't wait to see pics!

MissCassie love your new avatar:thumbup:

AFM Alexander is doing well and except for some minor bumps, bf'ing is going well (other than my nips are super sore but can feel they're gradually toughening up and Lansinoh nipple cream is a lifesaver in the meantime!). He's been on formula to supplement as he wasn't gaining fast enough but we've gotten the green light to start decreasing it. He's now around 4500 g:thumbup: Oh and his bilirubin is going down so his jaundice will hopefully soon be completely gone and I can move on from timed feedings to on-demand feeding instead which will be nice.

A few newer pics:cloud9:


----------



## almosthere

Kat what a little angel he is so beautiful! 

and thank you I hope she comes soon too I'm crossing my fingers that she will come anytime my husband is home from work but no promises so I'm a little nervous about a surprise with bad timing haha but we will see if keep wondering if my mucus plug will start to come out I feel like that would be my first sign two days past my due date it started to come out after a sweep but I was induced that day anyways so I just don't know what to expect I'm just not shush ingredients up haha.

hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Kat what a little angel he is so beautiful!
> 
> and thank you I hope she comes soon too I'm crossing my fingers that she will come anytime my husband is home from work but no promises so I'm a little nervous about a surprise with bad timing haha but we will see if keep wondering if my mucus plug will start to come out I feel like that would be my first sign two days past my due date it started to come out after a sweep but I was induced that day anyways so I just don't know what to expect I'm just not shush ingredients up haha.
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well!

Thanks:flower: I'll have to try taking pics when he's awake as well but those can be harder to take:haha: It looks like his eyes are turning brown (gets that from me as DH has blue eyes) so he'll be the odd ball out in DH's family of otherwise only blue eyed people (even my eldest BIL's ex-wife has blue eyes and the youngest BIL's girlfriend is blue eyed as well:wacko:):winkwink: I've been joking with DH's family that I came and ruined everything :haha:

Here's hoping she comes then when your DH is home! I'll keep my FXed it happens soon.


----------



## almosthere

Eye color isn't set until 9months I think so they could be a different color permanently! it's so weird our sons was blue for the longest time then recently they seem to have turned greenish I'm so confused because he is three but I have green eyes maybe the color takes longer to create who knows! Haha dh has blue so we get green or blue


----------



## KatO79

almosthere said:


> Eye color isn't set until 9months I think so they could be a different color permanently! it's so weird our sons was blue for the longest time then recently they seem to have turned greenish I'm so confused because he is three but I have green eyes maybe the color takes longer to create who knows! Haha dh has blue so we get green or blue


Well they started off blue and are going dark so thinking they're changing color already:shrug: My DH's aunt is a doctor and she said it was very possible that his eye color could change now.

Will be exciting to see what color your son's eyes turn then:flower:


----------



## MissCassie

almosthere said:


> misscassie I feel great aside from this painful groin to leg pain I'm having I cant even stand when it happens it's been happening at night two nights ago and a tiny bit this am I know this girl is very low she must be hitting a nerve. I have my next obgyn appt early Thursday am so we will see if there is any dilation there hasn't been as of my last appointment so I'm not expected to deliver anytime soon.
> 
> how are you misscassie? how's your little Madison? :)

Sorry about the pain you're going through that must be absolutely horrible :( but hopefully its not for much longer. 

Maddison is great :) she is a great sleeper and is a boobie monster seems like shes always attached to me. We had latching issues at the begining so i was supplementing so she didnt go hungry but lately we have been exclusively breastfeeding which im very happy about.
Last week she was weighed and was 4090grams so i'd say shes alot more now ad she feels heavier.
I'm really enjoying being a mum ira great.


----------



## MissCassie

Kat i'm glad Alexanders jaundice is going awau yipee. Hes such a little cutie
Sounds like its all going well for you now which is fabulous


----------



## almosthere

LOL Misscassie i love it boogie monster :haha:

Kat that's amazing how your sons eyes are changing so quickly :) 

glad all are well no baby for me yet! haha


----------



## KatO79

Thanks MissCassie:flower:

almost yeah it really is as I also thought it happened a bit later. Oh well, DH didn't get to enjoy those blue eyes for very long:shrug:

So our friend that married a Mexican woman was happy to hear about Alexander's birth and could share good news of his own: his wife is 3 months pregnant and due end of May :happydance: Although I found his email a bit off putting as he wrote that he can guess we now have to take Alexander's needs into consideration but "It's good that Kat doesn't have a job or anything to think about because she can devote *all* her time taking care of him" and that DH must be happy after 3 weeks paternity leave to be going back to work :growlmad: I find it funny though that he's talking to DH about that heavy metal festival as it'll be about 1 month after his wife's EDD so guess they'll be leaving the wives behind to take care of the babies while they go out and have fun for 3 days. Ugh!


----------



## miranda007

WOW!! so much has happened on here.. and time has flown.. Kat congrats on your beautiful baby boy Alexander I love his name.. ah that damn bloody music festival. I remember.. How many days is it? surely your husband would feel guilty about leaving you? and Miss Cassie I love the name Maddison. Almost.. you're so close to delivery. I'm sorry you're in pain hopefully not long to go now! And major stressful times with your sister too. Why does it all seem to happen at once. Froggyfrog so happy you are pregnant.. I'm sure the placenta will move. What's your due date? 

We had a boy.. Max! his middle name is Harry after my grandpa who's 102! on the 14th October. a day before the due date.. but I laboured at home for 50 hours... thought I was ready to go to hospital as they were every few minutes after 24 hours.. we were exhausted.. but they backed off (and was told to rest between each one every 15/20mins).. midwife came to the house the next afternoon and she said i was 3cm.. then that night it was all on.. the tens machine saved me.. came into hospital at 9cm and into the bath for a water birth.. and he was out 1.5 hours later so short 2nd stage.. he had trouble breathing (must have had some amniotic fluid in his lungs) so had two nights in the intensive care unit for observation.. Anyway, my milk supply was late coming in, we had to supplement but was able to use my sister's expressed great milk for a few days.. that ran out so we had to supplement with formula he's on breast milk and formula.. we do about half and half.. now he's 3 weeks and 4 days he's put on good weight.. My supply still isn't great - I'm trying to get him at the breast as much as possible.. the community nurse said some boobs aren't great milk makers..there;s been lots of tears (part family dramas - see below).. partly I never wanted to give him formula and it breaks my heart. I know lots of people do.. my husband was exclusively formula fed and he's fine.. We're going to keep trying. All the midwives and lactation consultant say we are doing everything right. 

My Mum's been awful.. and we usually get along so well. She was pissed off I didn't let her know I was in labour!! and that we rang that night after the baby was born (we were busy seeing him in the unit).. and then my brother who's a Dr had to go and put ideas in her head that water births are so dangerous.. and she hates that we aren't using a dummy.. came around and had the worst attitude like you're doing it all wrong.. he's too sleepy something is wrong with him.. AHHHHH.. I think now she's slowly being nice again.. She doesn't seem to want to visit because she thinks I'm doing it wrong and babies shouldn't cry at all.. In actual fact he's a good little baby, settles well, only cries when u wrap and burp him.


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> WOW!! so much has happened on here.. and time has flown.. Kat congrats on your beautiful baby boy Alexander I love his name.. ah that damn bloody music festival. I remember.. How many days is it? surely your husband would feel guilty about leaving you? and Miss Cassie I love the name Maddison. Almost.. you're so close to delivery. I'm sorry you're in pain hopefully not long to go now! And major stressful times with your sister too. Why does it all seem to happen at once. Froggyfrog so happy you are pregnant.. I'm sure the placenta will move. What's your due date?
> 
> We had a boy.. Max! his middle name is Harry after my grandpa who's 102! on the 14th October. a day before the due date.. but I laboured at home for 50 hours... thought I was ready to go to hospital as they were every few minutes after 24 hours.. we were exhausted.. but they backed off (and was told to rest between each one every 15/20mins).. midwife came to the house the next afternoon and she said i was 3cm.. then that night it was all on.. the tens machine saved me.. came into hospital at 9cm and into the bath for a water birth.. and he was out 1.5 hours later so short 2nd stage.. he had trouble breathing (must have had some amniotic fluid in his lungs) so had two nights in the intensive care unit for observation.. Anyway, my milk supply was late coming in, we had to supplement but was able to use my sister's expressed great milk for a few days.. that ran out so we had to supplement with formula he's on breast milk and formula.. we do about half and half.. now he's 3 weeks and 4 days he's put on good weight.. My supply still isn't great - I'm trying to get him at the breast as much as possible.. the community nurse said some boobs aren't great milk makers..there;s been lots of tears (part family dramas - see below).. partly I never wanted to give him formula and it breaks my heart. I know lots of people do.. my husband was exclusively formula fed and he's fine.. We're going to keep trying. All the midwives and lactation consultant say we are doing everything right.
> 
> My Mum's been awful.. and we usually get along so well. She was pissed off I didn't let her know I was in labour!! and that we rang that night after the baby was born (we were busy seeing him in the unit).. and then my brother who's a Dr had to go and put ideas in her head that water births are so dangerous.. and she hates that we aren't using a dummy.. came around and had the worst attitude like you're doing it all wrong.. he's too sleepy something is wrong with him.. AHHHHH.. I think now she's slowly being nice again.. She doesn't seem to want to visit because she thinks I'm doing it wrong and babies shouldn't cry at all.. In actual fact he's a good little baby, settles well, only cries when u wrap and burp him.

Great to see you here miranda! Wow, congrats, seems to be a lot of IVF boys in this group! 

The festival is 3 full days and it'd most likely involve him camping out on the festival grounds as it's a 45 minute drive away. Nope, no guilt, he's been very unsupportive of me at times. The most recent was last night I was crying both because Alexander has a tendency to latch on hard on my left nipple because it's huge and very sore (so was in really bad pain for 5-10 seconds and nope, his latching technique is apparently fine according to several professionals) and also because I was super, super exhausted. He blew off my crying and had this attitude of "Oh boy, here we go again..." cue :roll: Plus he pushed for me to brush my teeth after I'd fed Alexander before going to bed and I told him to leave me alone because I wasn't in the mood but he kept on pushing so very quickly did it and was so pissed, I'd thrown my toothbrush across the bathroom and was crying hard while I went to bed. DH probably just saw this as me being silly, he thinks he's just as sleep deprived as me to which I can only laugh at because he has no idea:haha: Also had a crisis with breastfeeding as Alexander wasn't creating much of a vacuum so I was afraid he wasn't getting much milk in him and DH was like "What do you want me to do about it? I don't know the solution" which pissed me off. Oh yeah, and when he was holding Alexander while I ate my cold dinner (because he served it right before Alexander's breast time), he was reaching for the TV remote and dropped Alexander's head so it was completely unsupported:wacko: You can see more in my parenting journal of his at times bad attitude although those 2 most recent episodes I haven't written in yet.

Sorry about your milk supply, I can sympathise as a less than stellar start meant I wasn't making enough either:nope: We're also on the formula train although Alexander is currently down to 25-30 ml twice a day and we're hoping the health care provider will set it down to once a day when she sees him today. I felt as bad as you do but in the end, it's what's best for our babies and that's the most important thing:hugs: I hope you soon can wean off formula soon but if not, you're doing what's best for your son! Btw, have you tried pumping in between feeds to up your supply? Although Max is probably your best pump:winkwink:

Oy I feel you on the family drama! I'm so sorry your mother has been a pain. I think it's normal for the grandmothers to mix in and be smarty pants' although it's super annoying:nope: My MIL and eldest BIL are also against us not using a pacifier yet as they don't get how it can mess up breastfeeding since my MIL and ex-SIL didn't have issues using a pacifier from the get go. So to them, they feel the chances are minimal. Wow amazing that your brother being a doctor would say that, water births aren't dangerous, especially if you have medical professionals assisting:growlmad: If your mother is going to behave like that though it may be best you don't see her very much, especially while you're dealing with your breastfeeding issues. I'm personally glad I haven't seen my toxic mother since just a few days after Alexander's birth as she was so nasty and was really delighting in me having problems with breastfeeding and making me out to be an absolute idiot, including in front of one of the midwives:wacko:

Envy you on the crying part, Alexander does have his daily crying fits with some days being worse than others:wacko: He seems to get hysterical sometimes which makes it harder to calm him down. I'm currently experimenting with using white noise (using an app I found) to help him sleep better. 

Anyway any pics of Max:flower:


----------



## KatO79

almost, any baby yet?

Thought I'd update: the health care provider gave us the green light to stop formula:happydance: She said we could give it to him once a day for a couple of days and then completely stop which we did. Plus I've officially gone over to on-demand feeding so no more timed feeds:thumbup::happydance: She does want me to keep an eye out for how long Alexander goes between feeds the first couple of weeks and if it's been 4 hours since last time to wake him and feed him.

No appointment ATM to see her again as she's now happy with Alexander's weight gain. She said if the Motherhood Group is up and running in 2 weeks then I'll see her there but if not (depends on if they have enough interested new mothers that all have had their babies close to each other), she'll contact me and we'll make another appointment. Any questions until then I'm free to call/text her. Looking forward to joining the group and hoping to find some new friends:thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

very stressed and busy but popping in to say no baby yet I had an appt yesterday no dilation and so today I'm waiting for a non stress test then ultrasound Monday and 41weeo prenatal Tuesday and induction date to be set I'm asking to be induced Tuesday evening because I'm worried about natural birth with a baby too big for me


----------



## MissCassie

Congratulations almost :)
Lieana is a beautiful name


----------



## KatO79

Yes congrats almost :happydance:


----------



## KatO79

Just thought I'd ask how everyone and your LOs are doing these days?

Things are going fine with Alexander. He did loose too much weight and went down a curve so he's started eating early at around 4 months old. Been starting him with porridges and gruel as they do here in Denmark. He really loves it, especially his bedtime gruel:thumbup: He was otherwise getting that and a porridge after his 1st nap of the day but today I just started giving him mashed potato/carrot after his 2nd nap and he ate about ½ at his first go so not bad! He got his 1st set of shots at 3 months and his 2nd round at 5 months (he hated it both times as they give him a shot in each thigh:nope:) plus a health check and everything is looking good. Now that he's eating, he's gaining weight more steadily now. Had a rough few weeks when he went through leap 4 and think he's started leap 5 now. Oh and he was baptised/christened on March 4th, the day before he turned 5 months:





My childish friend didn't come. First she said she would and the suddenly she'd had the flu for 2 weeks and cancelled coming because she had a report/paper she needed to finish. She hasn't seen him since he was about 2 months old and she doesn't even liked any of my updates and pics of him on FB. I don't see this friendship lasting much longer. Don't know if she's just being selfish or she has some jealousy. I know her and her boyfriend want to try again but she was still waiting on AF returning last she said anything about it.

Oh and my toxic mother decided to only come to the church ceremony and not the reception at our house. She claimed she was sick but she didn't look *that* sick so thinking she just wanted attention. Yet despite my MIL offering to drive her home afterwards, she refused to come and let my cousin drive her home (my cousin couldn't stay for the reception as she couldn't switch work shifts with someone else so she could only come to the church ceremony). My mother really made it about her, even making out me giving Alexander my father's name as his middle name to have been purely for her sake. Oh and I heard she complained about us using DH's family baptism gown instead of the one she made for me when I was a baby although now she's claiming it was my cousin that complained which I don't believe for a second.

I'm in a Mommy & Me group so making friends with other moms in my area. Am getting especially close to this lady who's 2 years older than me that was on a similiar journey to have her son. In our group of 5 we all have sons btw which is odd:wacko:

I'm now on friendly terms with my toxic siblings but don't see it lasting long but this is just a last ditch effort to have a civilised relationship with them:shrug: They're coming to Denmark this summer. Didn't come to the baptism as they both have kids in school so couldn't travel here for it.


----------



## miranda007

hey kat!!! nice to hear from u.. Max is 5 months now.. where the F did that time go!! we're doing ok. he's on solids.. with a bit of apple and pear. will do cereals soon too.. and sweet potato etc. he's a big baby so I think he needs the food. At 4 months we went through a REALLY bad patch of sleep (well no sleep).. him waking EVERY 45 mins at night.. was brutal.. that lasted for 3 weeks.. now he's actually going really well!! touch wood.. things are a bit easier and not settling him for what seemed like hours all the time.. and getting out and about with him is easier (it was hard as he would wake up when he was out and about and be super over tired.. too stimulated..) I've made a few great friends with my mothers group,. it's nice.. the days don't seem so long.. I feel like we've really been on a journey together.. and everyone on this thread.. if you'd like to be faacebook friends my name is Eve D'Alessandro.. argh might have to come back and edit my real name out..


----------



## KatO79

miranda007 said:


> hey kat!!! nice to hear from u.. Max is 5 months now.. where the F did that time go!! we're doing ok. he's on solids.. with a bit of apple and pear. will do cereals soon too.. and sweet potato etc. he's a big baby so I think he needs the food. At 4 months we went through a REALLY bad patch of sleep (well no sleep).. him waking EVERY 45 mins at night.. was brutal.. that lasted for 3 weeks.. now he's actually going really well!! touch wood.. things are a bit easier and not settling him for what seemed like hours all the time.. and getting out and about with him is easier (it was hard as he would wake up when he was out and about and be super over tired.. too stimulated..) I've made a few great friends with my mothers group,. it's nice.. the days don't seem so long.. I feel like we've really been on a journey together.. and everyone on this thread.. if you'd like to be faacebook friends my name is
> 
> Spoiler
> Eve D'Alessandro.
> . argh might have to come back and edit my real name out..

Yeah I know right? It just went by so fast! Good to know I'm not the only one that couldn't EBF up to 6 months, I felt so bad about it at first:nope: Wow so solids in like actual solids or porridges/gruels/mashed vegetables like I'm currently doing? Ugh sounds like Max went through the dreaded sleep regression combined with Leap 4 (don't know if you're aware of leaps?):wacko: Alexander did as well, he was waking up every hour and was very fussy, was so glad when it was over:happydance: He's currently going through Leap 5 now but that doesn't seem to be as bad as Leap 4. I can highly recommend the Wonder Weeks app to keep track of when Max is in a leap, it's been pretty accurate for Alexander. Glad you've made friends in your mothers group, it's nice to have mommy friends to talk about babies with, ask questions and share experiences. How often do you meet up? With mine it's normally once a week although sometimes we'll skip a week if too many are busy.

You're welcome to find me as well, PM'ing you my real name. Anyone else on here that wants to be FB friends with me, let me know so I can PM you my real name.


----------



## almosthere

Hi Ladies! I apologize I just saw the congrats! Thank you! Glad your babies are doing well!

Mine also recently fell off her growth curve she is exclusively breastfed and has suspected tongue and upper lip tie. She is almost 13lbs but not quite so sue is very tiny for her age I'm so worried. I'm going to call the pediatrician Monday on case they need to do a weight check and I have a appointment to get her toes checked with a ENT. She also has acid reflux so is on a very small dose of zantac and she is colicky so it's tough she is very sweet though just needs extra cuddles. I am off to bed since she is I'll catch up more later on!


----------

